# Y'a quoi à manger ce soir ??



## rezba (12 Mai 2004)

On imagine toujours les geeks et autres fondus du clavier en train d'avaler des trucs tout prêt et de la fast food, en prenant soin de ne pas en mettre sur les touches du clavier et sur le bord des écrans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rien du tout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chez moi, ce sera gateau de foies de volailles et beignets d'aubergine, ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Bein moi après le champagne et les petits fours de l'innauguration de mon emac d'hier, ce sera plus sage : une Flammekueche et un petit sylvanner bas de gamme...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2004)

Pas mal pour un punk hardcore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ces modos... tous des parvenus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Moi ca sera resto avec des potes


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

Pizza maison pour moi ce soir


----------



## sylko (12 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pizza maison pour moi ce soir



Moi, pizza au Chalet des Bains, à Bellerive!


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2004)

Moi c'est Tarte Florentine au saumon frais, au chèvre, aux épinards et à la crème de ferme, je l'avais jamais fait encore et c'est succulent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







No junk food for me, never, bcp trop cher et pas bon.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

<font color="#39455b">Pfff du réchauffé ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voir "le resto de MacG" ... 'tention Alem digère mal certains plats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oui bon et qu'est ce qu'on boit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  </font>


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> Oui bon et qu'est ce qu'on boit
> 
> 
> ...


Pour moi,


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi,



J'en reste de bois


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)




----------



## Tiobiloute (12 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi,


C'est de la pub mensongère, quand tu achètes le coca y'a pas la nana avec !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

et inversement...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

pour moen ça sera très simple, ce soir :  pain, beurre et confiture aux fraises des bois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'soir et bonne appétit


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

me suis gavé de gratin dauphinois c'taprêm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (avec des saucisses de Strasbourg artisanales)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour l'instant: plus faim


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> me suis gavé de gratin dauphinois c'taprêm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 4 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Moi c'est plutôt la choucroute...


----------



## Tiobiloute (12 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> A 4 heures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heuresement que dans les forums il y a que des messages écrits qui transitent, sinon je vous raconte pas les odeurs !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, ce sera gateau de foies de volailles et beignets d'aubergine, ce soir.


Fait gaffe de pas quicher sur ton clavier après avoir bouffer ça


----------



## twk (12 Mai 2004)

la fille est trés jolie (je fais mon petit timide lol) mais bon le coca c'est comercial.....

ça n'empeche que c'est bon alor ça me va


----------



## appleman (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> me suis gavé de gratin dauphinois c'taprêm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah bah bravo! un gratin dauphinois d'accord mais avec des saucisses de strasbourg ca va pas du tout Msieur Dus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon allez en tant que bon dauphinois que je suis: petit quid des ingrédients du gratin dauphinois pour voir si vous etes bon ou pas...?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

1 kg de pommes de terre
1 oeuf
1/2 litre de lait
10 cl de crème
1 gousse d'ail
400 g de gruyère rapé
Sel poivre
30 grammes de matières grasses
1 plat à gratin

Servir avec des brocolis et saucisses de Montbéliard, non ?


----------



## appleman (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> 1 kg de pommes de terre
> 1 oeuf
> 1/2 litre de lait
> 10 cl de crème
> ...



tu veux me tuer la!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 jamais oh grand jamais tu ne mets du gruyere et 1 oeuf dans le gratin Dauphinois!!!
 voila une proposition de recette convenable:
800 g de pommes de terre, 25 cl de lait entier, 30 cl de crème fraîche, sel, poivre, noix de muscade, 1 grosse noix de beurre, 3 gousses d'ail. on peut remplacer le lait par de la creme fraiche si on a pas peur des kilos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pitié SURTOUT PAS de fromage rapé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en ce qui concerne le plat à gratin: bien joué!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2004)

pour moi ce fût: bière, bière, bière, bière, bière, bière, bière, 3 dl de rouge italien, bière et une pizza pour le dessert


----------



## Tiobiloute (13 Mai 2004)

Tant qu'on est dans la cuisine des terroirs, qui peut me dire ce qu'il y a dans les fricadelles ?????


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2004)

Du fric et de la mortadelle.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on est dans la cuisine des terroirs, qui peut me dire ce qu'il y a dans les fricadelles ?????



Probablement Google, mais faut lui demander poliment.


----------



## Tiobiloute (13 Mai 2004)

[réservé aux ch'tis] hébouboursefopodirckiyandan !!!!! [/]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

au programme: purée maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec saucisses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et un petit picodon de la Drome avec un bon pain pour terminer


----------



## molgow (13 Mai 2004)

Là, j'ai une assiette de fraise avec de la bonne crème double de Gruyère qui m'attends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je dois vous laisser....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Poireau vinaigrette, salade, tomate, betterave, oeuf, banane, arosés d'eau gazeuse. Infusion verveine.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2004)

Moi ce sera soupe parmentier, fais pas cho ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des patates, des oignons, de la crème fraîche, un peu de vin blanc et de la cive fraîchement coupée.


----------



## iMax (13 Mai 2004)

Bof de la bête soupe aux légumes et des oufs brouillés...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

J'en suis encore au ti-punch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca aussi ca rechauffe!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Mais arrêtez de bouffer de la meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde!!!!


----------



## twk (13 Mai 2004)

moi je viens de finir de manger...........bon ap' a tous


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Mais arrêtez de bouffer de la meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde!!!!



Et d'un je ne bouffe pas, je mange
Et de deux pour l'instant je bois


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et de deux pour l'instant je bois


ça c'est bien.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant je bois



... et moi, je digère


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... et moi, je digère


ça va finir pipi caca, je le sens


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2004)

Tu vas manger dans ta gueule ouais...

Niarf...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> ça va finir pipi caca, je le sens



Toutafé, Champagne et Chocolat, comme aux mariages.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

ce soir c'était soupe de tomate froide au basilic et lamelle de parmesan "miam, miam" et filets de rouget tièdes sur un délicieux lit de verdure


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'était soupe de tomate froide au basilic et lamelle de parmesan "miam, miam" et filets de rouget tièdes sur un délicieux lit de verdure



il en resterait pas un peu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il en resterait pas un peu



quoi ?  

des tomates ou un lit de verdure tiède au parfum de rouget ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?
> 
> des tomates ou un lit de verdure tiède au parfum de rouget ?



ben vi ! ça me donne faim


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Ce soir y'avait à boire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Vous avez une idée pour ce soir ?
J'ai des Bonottes de Noirmoutier ça va le faire, je crois...


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2004)

Vendredi
Jour de morue
La semaine est foutue


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

suis en train de me concocter une petite sauce curry + crème fraîche...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec un bon riz, ce sera parfait


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Sinon, dans la gamelle du chieu : coeur de boeuf, petits pois/carottes et riz, arozé d'eau du robinet.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

hé bé dit y'en a qui se prive de rien, crème fraîche... c'est  *lourd* pour un curry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_beuhnappétit quand même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 


moen chais pas encore... vais aller faire un tour à l'épicerie du village voisin, voir si y a kekchose de bon à se mettre sous....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> hé bé dit y'en a qui se prive de rien, crème fraîche... c'est  *lourd* pour un curry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben... c'était bien bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec de la crème crue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... _et une 'tite glace caramel pour pousser tout ça_


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

Et pizza on ne peut pas?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pizza on ne peut pas?



suis calé, maintenant


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2004)

Moi ce soir c'est gigot d'agneau avec haricots verts, classic mais tjs aussi délicieux.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce soir c'est gigot d'agneau avec haricots verts, classic mais tjs aussi délicieux.



c'est bon, ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Ce soir c'étais roesti avec petits lardons dorés + salade + tomme à la crème + Evian


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'étais roesti avec petits lardons dorés + salade + tomme à la crème + Evian



eh ben, on se soigne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

à midi c'était un plat libanais: boeuf et agneau hachés, revenus à la poêle avec des pignons de pin, riz, sauce géniale (quatre épices)

miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'ai oublié le nom..._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Moi ce soir des nouilles, de mon jardin.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Un menu de destruction massive :

Faire fondre ensemble oigons et poireaux, épicer (poivre, canelle, muscade, un peu de curry, gingembre). Accompagnez d'oeufs. Rajoutez quand même un peu de riz pour pas avoir de surprises...

Et pan ! C'est parti pour un dimanche soir sonore.

Pardon. Bon appétit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

Et des pâtes à la carbonara c'est pas possible?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Si Jean-Pierre Coffe n'est pas dans le coin, pourquoi pas.


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et des pâtes à la carbonara c'est pas possible?



ah tiens, c'est une bonne idée je savais pas quoi bouffer ce soir


----------



## macelene (16 Mai 2004)

retour des halles, tout beau tout frais


----------



## macelene (16 Mai 2004)

et ça , tu es tenté ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 salade de roquette, tomates confites et copeaux de parmesan


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et ça , tu es tenté ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu sais bien que c'est toujours un régal avec toi macelene !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Tout le monde jeune pour se mettre en conformité avec l'harmonie de l'énergie cosmique, ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et ça , tu es tenté ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 ça a a l'air boooon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dites, très chers tous, les gourmands ...les fin gourmets, bref ...

je cherche des recettes (végétariennes) avec du greuilh ... je le tartine nature avec du sel, ou bien avec de la ciboulette, sel poivre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ou encore mélangé avec des pâtes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous connaissez vous d'autres recettes ...?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

à midi c'était un croque monsieur, sur une terrasse en plein soleil...


----------



## barbarella (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à midi c'était un croque monsieur, sur une terrasse en plein soleil...



Et pas de carburant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et pas de carburant



je vais te surprendre...




*une 1/2 badoit*





héhé...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

ce ne sera pas pour ce soir, mais...
c'est au four (th 6) pour 40mn... 






... et même sous la torture, je ne dirai rien


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mai 2004)

Hmmm... j'irais bien manger une p'tite salade chez macelene


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Moi j'irais plutot chez lorna...

Rapport aux :


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'irais plutot chez lorna...








 Attention Chat "méchant" qui monte la garde !


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Attention Chat "méchant" qui monte la garde !


J'ai du whiskas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est gentil le chachat!


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2004)

Bon, j'ignore si les Liégeois de ce site ont déjà consommé les produits du "Chopstix" boulevard de la Sauvenière. Toujours est-il que je vais y aller me prendre une belle portion de sushis, avec une Kirin et leur faire un sort en regardant le DVD de "Tanguy". Je vous dirai quoi, pour les sushis.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2004)

En voilà une de bonne idée pour l'AES-mini... des sushis


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2004)

Entre mes 4 heures de rushes à dégrossir, mes 5 bases de données sur le feu et quelques 150 photos à retoucher, j'en ai pas mal des sushis..
Sinon après une semaine de repas gargantuesques c'est plus sage : betterave, mais, haricots verts, oeufs... Avec un Aöli, tout passe.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

Moi ce sera boeuf bourguignon réchauffé, accompagné de tagliatelles


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2004)

Et bien, on dirait que finalement tout le monde a bien mangé ce soir. Les sushis étaient délicieux. Voici une petite photo de ce que j'ai ramené à la maison pour 19,90 EUR. Les sushis c'est pas donné mais ça m'a bien calé l'estomac. Faut dire qu'après le lapin aux pruneaux de ma grand-mère à midi j'avais plus très faim. Oui, Angie, excellente idée pour une AES mini.





Au fait JPTK j'aimerais bien avoir ta recette du boeuf bourguignon, histoire d'essayer ça un de ces jours!


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

20 euros ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est super cher !
Bon d'accord c'est tout fait et bien fait mais bon quand même


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2004)

Oui c'est cher! Donc c'est " juste une fois de temps en temps". Faudrait d'ailleurs que j'apprenne à les faire moi-même car c'est trop miam-miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est moins cher que ceux que j'avais mangé à Cologne l'an dernier avec mon père: un self-service où il n'y avait qu'un gars pour réassortir le buffet, nettoyer les tables et s'occuper de la caisse. Le prix: du vol! En plus, la table pas nettoyée ni débarrassée et pas possible d'avoir un thé (machine cassée). Aussi, à la caisse, le gars n'ayant pas vu ce qu'on avait pris, on a un peu menti sur ce qu'on avait pris, histoire d'adapter l'addition au service fourni!


----------



## _m_apman (23 Mai 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> pas possible d'avoir un thé (machine cassée).


Ben s'ils ont besoin d'une machine pour faire du thé, ça commence mal...


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2004)

Oui, ils avaient une machine à espresso et l'utilisaient pour obtenir l'eau chaude pour faire le thé! Du jamais vu!


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

> Au fait JPTK j'aimerais bien avoir ta recette du boeuf bourguignon, histoire d'essayer ça un de ces jours!



Et hop un  Boeuf Bourguignon !


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2004)

Grand merci pour ta recette! Je ferai ça à mes parents la prochaine fois qu'ils viendront. Par ces beaux jours de printemps ce n'est peut-être pas le menu idéal mais ça a l'air bien bon!


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

C'est pas forcément un plat d'hiver, c'est assez riche c'est vrai mais très digeste


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2004)

Tant mieux si c'est digeste, et puis je demanderai au boucher un morceau bien tendre car je dois aussi penser à leurs vieilles dents (je plaisante)!


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux si c'est digeste, et puis je demanderai au boucher un morceau bien tendre car je dois aussi penser à leurs vieilles dents (je plaisante)!



Rien de mieux que le paleron selon moi


----------



## Gabi (25 Mai 2004)

Ouah !!! j'y crois pas !!!! je pars deux semaines et on me pique mes idées de forum !!!!!! C'est une honte !! J'exige réparation !!
Je vous exprime mon dedain outré


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Au fait JPTK j'aimerais bien avoir ta recette du boeuf bourguignon, histoire d'essayer ça un de ces jours!
> 
> 
> 
> Et hop un  Boeuf Bourguignon !



miam, je fais la même chose mais avec des champignon frais et des petits oignons perlés (qui restent entiers), en plus, avec les lardons vers la fin car ça donne très vite un fort goût


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2004)

La recette "lègère" du jour :


Du site http://www.10parjour.net


Tourte d'épinards

Préparation : 35 min.
Cuisson : 45 min.

Pour 4 personnes : 400 g de pâte feuilletÈe pur beurre, 1 kg d'Èpinards, 200 g de ricotta ,30 g de raisins secs, 3 oeufs, 150 g de poitrine de porc sèche (pancetta), 60 g de pignons de pin, 150 g de parmesan, beurre, muscade, sel, poivre.

Ebouillantez les épinards à l'eau salée 2 min. égouttez-les dans une passoire en pressant fortement. Faites rissoler la poitrine coupée en dés, à sec ou dans de l'huile d'olive, dans une poèle puis ajoutez les épinards. Remuez 2 min, puis Ècartez du feu. Incorporez les raisins préalablement trempés dans de l'eau chaude, les oeufs battus, la ricotta, le parmesan râpé, les pignons préalablement grillés à sec, la muscade, le poivre et le sel (à peine). Tapissez une tourtière beurrée de trois-quart de pâte feuilletée. Répartissez-y la préparation aux Èpinards. Recouvrez du reste de pâte. Ménagez une petite ouverture au centre de la tourte pour que la vapeur d'eau s'échappe et n'humidifie pas la pâte. Glissez au four préchauffé à 180° C (th 6). Laissez cuire 40 min. Servez chaud.

Badigeonnez le dessus de la tourte d'un oeuf battu, pour qu'elle prenne une belle couleur dorée en cuisant.


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

J'aime bien le ramadan. La nourriture est généreuse, les commerçants avenants. Premier stop par "les doigts d'Or de Fès", et le sourire de la mama. Elle mettra dans mon panier une harira, une galette fourrée aux oignons, aux raisins, et à la viande épicée,(aucune idée du nom), une crêpe pour me servir de pain, et trois cornes de gazelle marocaines, divines. Puis le bonjour à Saada, le boucher non barbu du quartier. Pas de rognons blancs. Faut pas rêver non plus, à cette heure. Tahine, pois chiches (ceux en bocaux de verre) et citron, pour un homos. A tartiner sur la crèpe.
Un festin de roi mécréant.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

ouais bon file moi la galette aux oignons


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

Va te rouler, bébé. T'as qu'à trouver ça, dans ton pays tout propre....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

Bon ooooooookkk vais me taper l'aubergine farcie du turk away du coin et jeter l'emballage sur la route


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

hhheuuuuu Rezba, même si je suis un mécréant je veux bien venir dîner chez toi un de ces nuits !!!

ça donne vraiment envie !!    :love:


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ooooooookkk vais me taper l'aubergine farcie du turk away du coin et jeter l'emballage sur la route




Salaud de vaudois, suisse mécréant.


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hhheuuuuu Rezba, même si je suis un mécréant je veux bien venir dîner chez toi un de ces nuits !!!
> 
> ça donne vraiment envie !!    :love:




C'est quoi ces familiarités ! Pas de breton chez moi, ça porte malheur !


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Si on amène à boire 
 on peut passer..


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si on amène à boire
> on peut passer..


tu peux venir chez moi les mains vides, si tu es légèrement vétue


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si on amène à boire
> on peut passer..




heu..... pourquoi "on" ? Tu comptes amener une bretonne ?


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> heu..... pourquoi "on" ? Tu comptes amener une bretonne ?


 non, pas une. 
 Un.
 Semac.
 Quoique..
 :rateau:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> non, pas une.
> Un.
> Semac.
> Quoique..
> :rateau:


si, si, si !! je te suivrai au bout du monde si tu es courte vétue


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

J'ai dit : pas de breton. Une bretonne, faut voir, mais les bretons c'est non !


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si, si, si !! je te suivrai au bout du monde si tu es courte vétue


 qui te dit qu'elle n'est pas moche ?


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

toi tu cherches la torgnole....


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qui te dit qu'elle n'est pas moche ?


c'est mon côté féminin qui me parle  

Heu rezba je suis pas vraiment Breton


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> toi tu cherches la torgnole....


 bah, j'ai l'habitude, quand on bouge le bras un peu vite près de moi j'ai le reflexe de me protéger immédiatement.  Tu sais, un peu comme les enfants battus.


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qui te dit qu'elle n'est pas moche ?


 Moi j'dis il a toujours raison poildep


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit : pas de breton. Une bretonne, faut voir, mais les bretons c'est non !


 Sinon, la bretonne elle est partie faire un tour à Hong Kong, près de la chambre 2046...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, la bretonne elle est partie faire un tour à Hong Kong, près de la chambre 2046...


ça doit avoir une explication précise certainement :mouais:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça doit avoir une explication précise certainement :mouais:


 une indication cinématographique, tout au plus..


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> une indication cinématographique, tout au plus..


Lost in Translation ??


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Lost in Translation ??


 C'était au Japon, non? 

 Encore 2 réponses !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

je l'ai sur le bout de la langue, c'est le film préféré de ma femme, tout en subtilité traité des images magnifique, notament lorsque l'acteur masculin fume sa cloap dnas l'angle d'un porte !!


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai sur le bout de la langue, c'est le film préféré de ma femme, tout en subtilité traité des images magnifique, notament lorsque l'acteur masculin fume sa cloap dnas l'angle d'un porte !!


  Ça me rappelle plutôt le précédent ça! 

  Et celui là pas encore vu.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

voilà "in the mood for love" je pensais à celui la  , mais 2046 connais pas


----------



## Talchan (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> voilà "in the mood for love" je pensais à celui la  , mais 2046 connais pas


Si tu as aimé In the mood for love, tu adoreras 2046    que du bonheur


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

Suffit qu'on se barre, et vous floodez sans vergogne sur un fil sérieux, hein....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

Ça sent l'oignon tout à coup


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

Et l'aubergine, aussi


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent l'oignon tout à coup


c'est pas moi ! j'ai pas roté


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi ! j'ai pas roté


semac, non seulement tu ne lèves pas la main avant de parler* mais en plus tu suis pas ! voyons !  

*© nato


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> semac, non seulement tu ne lèves pas la main avant de parler* mais en plus tu suis pas ! voyons !
> 
> *© nato


Nato tu sents l'oignon !!   MDR, ne me traite plus de newbie ou je le dis à tout le monde


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2004)

Une pizza devant un match, peut-être.


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

Une pizza à quoi ? Un match de quoi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une pizza devant un match, peut-être.



Les marseillais essaieront de mettre le feu ce qui sera meilleur pour la pizza : cuite c'est mieux que crue


----------



## cecil (7 Novembre 2004)

"Pizza a la Mouzarelle ou Pépereoni" "au champignon qui viens du Paris" comme ils écrivent dans le quartier de Noailles. Mais elles sont très bonnes aussi chez "La cousscousssière de Mamoud" 

(ecrit telle quel par les commerçants)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

ce soir regime , on se lave les pieds et au lit !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

:love: purée, y'a d'la saucisse aux choux !!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> :love: purée, y'a d'la saucisse aux choux !!! :love:


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> :love: purée, y'a d'la saucisse aux choux !!! :love:




choucroute?    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> choucroute?    :mouais:



tiens là t'as un choix  de saucisse aux choux!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> tiens là t'as un choix  de saucisse aux choux!




berk ........franchement saucisse cuite par saucisse cuite 
je prefere encore le cotechino    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> berk ........franchement saucisse cuite pour saucisse cuite
> je prefere encore le cotechino    :mouais:




:love:ça pas l'air dég' le cotechino! 


> Cotechino: Charcuterie typique des provinces de Reggio-Emilia et de Modène, préparée à partir de viande de porc cuite. Il est très souvent servi avec des lentilles.


tu le conseilles en brioche ou avec des lentilles!   
sur ce, bon zappétit!


----------



## iMax (7 Novembre 2004)

Alors, en ce qui me concerne, c'était oeuf dur + tartines au cénovis, lave vaisselle en panne oblige...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> :love:ça pas l'air dég' le cotechino!
> 
> tu le conseilles en brioche ou avec des lentilles!
> sur ce, bon zappétit!




a milan est surtout servi avec des epinard vapeur avec une sauce bouillon/huile/concentré tomate, ail 

le cotechino est cuit juste dans de l'eau


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

ppffffiiiiiouuuu pas très faim... trop mangé et trop bu ce midi !! :sick:


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2004)

Un bon ragout avec un bon verre de vin....


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

'tain vraiment trop mangé moi, j'ai plein de gaz :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un bon ragout avec un bon verre de vin....



Y a quoi dans un ragout ??
 ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai pas entendu ce mot...et je cherche des idées...


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi dans un ragout ??
> ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai pas entendu ce mot...et je cherche des idées...



De tout de la viande, des légumes, des herbes, des épices...pourvu que cela mijote bien longtemps...


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

n'essai surtout pas de décomposer le mot... ce sont les toilettes assurées


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> De tout de la viande, des légumes, des herbes, des épices...pourvu que cela mijote bien longtemps...



Google m'a donné deux ou trois idée pas mal, pour le WE vu le temps de cuisson...

Je vais voir ça.


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> n'essai surtout pas de décomposer le mot... ce sont les toilettes assurées



Bof... :hein: 

Bon voilà du décompose la photo et s'est bien meilleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La recette Ragout


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir je sais pas encore ma là en ce moment c'est spaghetti aux fruits de mer...miam..

Bon ap. à tous et toutes


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression de ne faire que de manger ces jours...

Ce soir saucisse à rôtir rösti salade... :love:


----------



## sylko (8 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir, soupe thaï aux crevettes et à la courge. Miam, miam...


----------



## iMax (8 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> soupe thaï aux crevettes et à la courge



:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

ce soir je crois pas que je vais bien manger    

merguezes et salades


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir : grillade de cèpes à l'ail en entrée et andouilette-frites après.
A moins que je ne mette de la crème dans ma grillade de cèpes et du poivre pour napper l'andouillette (on verra ça en cours de grillade, si le goût est assez fort pour ne pas être masqué par l'andouillette - parce que des cèpes, hein, je vais pas les gacher  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, soupe thaï aux crevettes et à la courge. Miam, miam...



 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

decidemant ni mon repas , ni le votre
me tente ce soir  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

Bolognaise...

bah oui... :mouais:


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir : grillade de cèpes à l'ail en entrée et andouilette-frites après.
> A moins que je ne mette de la crème dans ma grillade de cèpes et du poivre pour napper l'andouillette (on verra ça en cours de grillade, si le goût est assez fort pour ne pas être masqué par l'andouillette - parce que des cèpes, hein, je vais pas les gacher  )


     je peux venir


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidemant ni mon repas , ni le votre
> me tente ce soir  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


une salade de lombric ? mackie m'a appris comment faire


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, soupe thaï aux crevettes et à la courge. Miam, miam...


c'est bien parce que je te dois des binches que je ne te la pique pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une salade de lombric ? mackie m'a appris comment faire




salade carotte poivons jaunes, voila mon repas    :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

mmMMMmmmmMMmm :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> salade carotte poivons jaunes, voila mon repas    :love:  :love:


constipée ? déjà 28...


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> constipée ? déjà 28...


jours


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> jours


Vous l'avez trouvé  ou ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> salade carotte poivons jaunes, voila mon repas    :love:  :love:



Le plat du jour : langue de veau, gratin dauphinois et forêt noire pour le dessert


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avez trouvé  ou ?


c'est tout le problème, personne ne sait


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

plat du jour :  gratinée


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plat du jour :  gratinée



 :love: Voir gratiné


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> constipée ?



du bulbe oui...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> du bulbe oui...


salade de riz, jolie jolie jolie


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Supermoquette m'adore, c'est bien connu


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

t'aime bien faire croire, toi, pas cool...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

ta gueule !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

niarf, je m'aime...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aime bien faire croire, toi, pas cool...



Je crois ce que tu dis aussi. Alors si c'est pas cool et que je suis une frustrée (comme le sous-entendent tes posts précédants) bonne à passer chez le psy, je suppose que tu es loin d'être un gentleman sinon tu éviterais de me le dire (là il me répondrait : seulement avec celles qui le méritent... ce qui je dois le dire révèlerait encore davantage son tact). Pourtant tes amis sont mes amis Moquette, enfin il me semble  :rateau: Enfin je crois, enfin peut être pas, tout change si vite...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

c'est mignon, mais non je n'aurais pas dis çà, plutôt : pourquoi cherches-tu a me le faire dire ?  car il est là le problème tu sais...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois ce que tu dis aussi. Alors si c'est pas cool et que je suis une frustrée (comme le sous-entendent tes posts précédants) bonne à passer chez le psy, je suppose que tu es loin d'être un gentleman sinon tu éviterais de me le dire (là il me répondrait : seulement avec celles qui le méritent... ce qui je dois le dire révèlerait encore davantage son tact). Pourtant tes amis sont mes amis Moquette, enfin il me semble :rateau: Enfin je crois, enfin peut être pas, tout change si vite...


Pas en ce qui me concerne, moi je lui fait caca sur la tete à la moquette, qui est bien a sa place par terre.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

ah ben ca en résoud des choses


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

lesquelles, jeune aux longues dents ???


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

voir plus haut


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est mignon, mais non je n'aurais pas dis çà, plutôt : pourquoi cherches-tu a me le faire dire ?  car il est là le problème tu sais...



Il est dommage que je ne puisse pas faire un copié-collé des propos que tu as tenu sur le Toubar, ce serait je suppose très instructif. Mais le virtuel excuse bien des choses n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

ah flûte alors ça a changé de page


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

pas de bol...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il est dommage que je ne puisse pas faire un copié-collé des propos que tu as tenu sur le Toubar, ce serait je suppose très instructif. Mais le virtuel excuse bien des choses n'est-ce pas ?


et les tiens ? tu as une mémoire si courte...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

mais peut être un gros kiki ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les tiens ? tu as une mémoire si courte...



Heureusement, ça m'évitera de me souvenir de ce que j'y ai lu.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

c'est un forum technique ici ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

et dit... et demandé...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Alors les kikis on se chamaille ????

Faut que j'abrase ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et dit...



Sans commentaires, tout est résumé dans cette simple réponse et dans d'autres.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les kikis on se chamaille ????
> 
> Faut que j'abrase ????



Oui, ça va être nécessaire et rapidement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

c'était filet de boeuf aux morilles,, gratin gratiné et légumes! :love: pis +tard Amaréto :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

alors , on commande son diner?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors , on commande son diner?


oserais-tu forcer les gens a commander une pzza ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oserais-tu forcer les gens a commander une pzza ?





non, dites moi vos envie culinaires , peut etre que cela m'inspirera pour le diner de ce soir


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, dites moi vos envie culinaires , peut etre que cela m'inspirera pour le diner de ce soir


ben j'hésite entre une tartiflette ou une saltimbocca alla romana avec un risotto au safran, citron et poivron jaune avec une salade de rucola, ca va ? t'es dégoutée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben j'hésite entre une tartiflette ou une saltimbocca alla romana avec un risotto au safran, citron et poivron jaune avec une salade de rucola, ca va ? t'es dégoutée ?





la tartiflette et le saltimbocca non


risotto alla milanese avec champignons "porcini" et parmesan?, purquoi pas !! :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

tu peux traduires s'il te plait? cuisine italienne je suppose, moi ce sera tomates farcies


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tu peux traduires s'il te plait? cuisine italienne je suppose, moi ce sera tomates farcies


:love: 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> risotto alla milanese avec champignons "porcini" et parmesan?, purquoi pas !! :love:  :love:


manque plus que le barolo   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tu peux traduires s'il te plait? cuisine italienne je suppose, moi ce sera tomates farcies




le risotto une espece de ris collant odorant la plapart de fois du safran
et des champignons "porcini" (je ne sais pas comment on dit en français)
le tout sapoudré de parmesan    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et des champignons "porcini" (je ne sais pas comment on dit en français)


bolets, comme les MGZ


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

oki pour le risotto je savais mais pour le reste non, enfin là j'ai tellement l'eau à la bouche, vais devoir bouffer mon mac pour tuer le temps en attendant que les tomates farcies soient pretes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

vite dit vite fait !!!      

le risotto en marche  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je mange dans 40 minutes


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Miam moi d'ici 5 minutes... bon appétit à tous  !


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

Gratin de pâtes...pas le temps de faire mieux aujourd'hui !!!  :sleep:


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

Pour ce long week-end avec pont, j'héberge des Tarbais qui viennent avec leurs provisions (z'ont tout ce qui faut par là-bas  ), alors mon seul souci, c'est d'aller à la pharmacie pour me munir de choum ou de truc comme ça...


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

Hachi parmentier, j'aime bien


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hachi parmentier, j'aime bien



Yes ça c'est très agréable   

Bonne idée pour demain   merchi


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Pintade d'automne : noisettes, cèpes, et Maury. Petits pois au lard. Good.


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

Je veux la recette, je me suis planté l'autre jour au carrouf, j'ai pris une pintade au lieu d'un poulet  :rateau: et comme j'avais pas trop envie de faire une pintade au chou, ta recette me dit bien !


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je veux la recette, je me suis planté l'autre jour au carrouf, j'ai pris une pintade au lieu d'un poulet  :rateau: et comme j'avais pas trop envie de faire une pintade au chou, ta recette me dit bien !



Non mais comment il parle, lui ! Genuflexion et bibeloterie, petit agité, si tu veux que je te donne quelque chose.


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pourtant même pas eu à écarter les paupières...    merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pintade d'automne : noisettes, cèpes, et Maury. Petits pois au lard. Good.



On peut avoir une invitation la prochaine fois ?    :rateau:


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Généralement, on donne de son corps, ou de sa pharmacie, quand on dine chez moi...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Généralement, on donne de son corps, ou de sa pharmacie, quand on dine chez moi...




aspirine ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Généralement, on donne de son corps, ou de sa pharmacie, quand on dine chez moi...



Mais quelle idée j'ai eu de poser une question pareille   Le corps de garde c'est pour les fourneaux. Quant à la pharmacie, c'est vrai qu'il faut toujours prévoir de l'aspirine pour le mal de tête éventuel parce que la discussion de Rezba niveau intellectuel, c'est quelque chose quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aspirine ?



Je vois que les intelligences artificielles sont de sortie ce soir


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

De l'aspirine, j'en ai en stock. En revanche, du rab de Benzoyl-Methyl-Ecgonine Chlorydrate, c'est toujours bienvenu.


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

Ah un Maury vieux, un apéritif qui vous chavire l'âme. Vous ne savez pas ce que vous ratez, buveurs exclusifs d'alcools distillés !
ça accompagne aussi idéalement le chocolat noir


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ça accompagne aussi idéalement le chocolat noir



Surtout celui-là


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De l'aspirine, j'en ai en stock. En revanche, du rab de Benzoyl-Methyl-Ecgonine Chlorydrate, c'est toujours bienvenu.



C'était donc ça ! (air poussin tombé de la branche) Mais si on ne veux que la pintade sans se servir de la cocotte ?


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Cocotte... !?


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pintade d'automne : noisettes, cèpes, et Maury. Petits pois au lard. Good.



Vu l'heure, s'il reste du maury, je suis preneur


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Cocotte... !?



Visiblement pas besoin de cocotte alors 

PS: ça pour un post laconique, c'est laconique d'habitude la verve transpire par tous vos posts


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'heure, s'il reste du maury, je suis preneur



Viende, il doit y avoir ça


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement pas besoin de cocotte alors
> 
> PS: ça pour un post laconique, c'est laconique d'habitude la verve transpire par tous vos posts



Parfois, le subliminal me convient aussi !


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ah un Maury vieux, un apéritif qui vous chavire l'âme. Vous ne savez pas ce que vous ratez, buveurs exclusifs d'alcools distillés !
> ça accompagne aussi idéalement le chocolat noir



Je n'avais pas lu ton post quand j'ai intrigué pour avoir les restes   
Ça fait plaisir de voir que le Maury reste encore apprécié. Du coup, je viens de me servir un Mas Amiel.   

(Ceci dit, apprécier le Maury n'interdit pas d'apprécier l'armagnac et autres alcools distillés, je peux le prouver sci-en-ti-fi-que-ment !  )


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Viende, il doit y avoir ça



Comme tu vois, je n'ai pas pu attendre : il faut dire que la bouteille était à moins de 2 mètres de l'ordi : un petit pas pour l'humanité, mais un grand pas pour moi   

Bordel, que c'est bon, là, après une journée plus que bien remplie


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (Ceci dit, apprécier le Maury n'interdit pas d'apprécier l'armagnac et autres alcools distillés, je peux le prouver sci-en-ti-fi-que-ment !  )



Moi aussi ! Je peux même trouver un échantillon représentatif au débotté !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Grande cuvée


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

Dis Lorna, y'a quoi à manger chez toi ce soir ? 







(ps : C'est quand que tu reviens :hein: ? Poste un nez, ça fera plaisir à Talchan , ouvre un fil sur Fred Vargas ou je sais pas moi, mais bon. Passe nous voir  ).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

chez moi: crozets aux cèpes, gratinés au four  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (ps : C'est quand que tu reviens :hein: ? Poste un nez, ça fera plaisir à Talchan , ouvre un fil sur Fred Vargas ou je sais pas moi, mais bon. Passe nous voir  ).



Pas mieux...  :rose:


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux...  :rose:



Tu sais quoi ? On n'a qu'à l'inviter à dîner ? On se retrouve où ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi ? On n'a qu'à l'inviter à dîner ? On se retrouve où ?



 :rose: Chez toi ou chez moi?


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Chez toi ou chez moi?



Tu cuisines bien ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu cuisines bien ?



Aïe... je suis sur le gril...  :rose: Me faire cuisiner par contre...


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aïe... je suis sur le gril...  :rose: Me faire cuisiner par contre...



Fais gaffe 
J'en connais qui leur réservent un sort peu enviable aux p'tits suisses


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe
> J'en connais qui leur réservent un sort peu enviable aux p'tits suisses



 Des noms, des noms...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe
> J'en connais qui leur réservent un sort peu enviable aux p'tits suisses



oui, mais après avoir enlevé le papier...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2005)

Chez moi une bonne ouiche Lorraine


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais après avoir enlevé le papier...




Précision indispensable 


Au fait on sait pourquoi ou toujours pas ?  Global, y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

doit y avoir une question de déroulage, là dedans...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> doit y avoir une question de déroulage, là dedans...



Hmm...   Automorédation ON


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

des pates aux patates.

(ou des patates aux pates, j'hesite encore  )


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

Bon, je jeûne ce soir. Pas faim.


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

ce soir c'était soupe à la tomate !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

Moi aussi je jeune, ma femme est pas là.

J'ai mangé, une guinness, 2 oeufs au plat, et un croque monsieur à trois étages...

Et deux compotes de poires...

J'ai faim...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2005)

Moi c'était fondue à la tomate pourmoi tout seul, donc je crois que je vais jeuner aujourd'hui


----------



## Dedalus (23 Février 2005)

ma douce bosse ce matin et moi aussi (mais tous deux à la maison)... pour midi, direction congélateur et tian de légumes de sa maman, direct de Provence...
et pour garder l'esprit clair cet après-midi, la Queen des eaux de table : Amélie la Reine


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

ce soir un bouillon , avec sirop chimique, penicilline et cortisone...

on partage ?


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

merci, je garde mon bol de riz :rateau:


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> merci, je garde mon bol de riz :rateau:


 mange de la viande.   :love:


----------



## Nidhal (23 Février 2005)

Moi de la pizza


----------



## duracel (23 Février 2005)

Noix de veau,
Poirreaux émincés,
Patates sautées.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

un aligot


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un aligot


 ça c'est ton petit dej', mais ton diner, c'etaitt quoi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Ce soir les aminches, y'a ça au programme !!!!

   :love:      :love:      :love:      :love:      :love:       :love:     :love:


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Pfiiou ben bon app ! moi c'etait galettes ce soir, miam  !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Et pisque ce sera pas assez lourd, je me suis acheté 1Kg300 de saucisson ce soir


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

petit repas diététique en somme


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> petit repas diététique en somme




Oooh, hmmm, oui, juste un petit quelque chose de frugal     :mouais:


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et pisque ce sera pas assez lourd, je me suis acheté 1Kg300 de saucisson ce soir





:mouais:  Un Nîmois mangeant de la choucroute...  

 ...  

C'est au moins du saucisson d'Arles...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2005)

Crêpes maison, faites par ma fille


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et pisque ce sera pas assez lourd, je me suis acheté 1Kg300 de saucisson ce soir


 
C'est pour le manger, ou...   ??


----------



## madlen (4 Mars 2005)

Bin moi je me mangerais bien une fondue avec la neige qu'y est tombé hier soir...
pas très régime tout ça... :rose: Mais bon c'est le weekend


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

Du b½uf à la ficelle : un rôti (ficelé sans barde) qui cuit plongé dans un bouillon de pot au feu et qui se sert saignant, avec du gros sel, de la moutarde anglaise des cornichons à la russe... 

Avec ça que boire ? je dirais bien des côtes du Roussillon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour le manger, ou...   ??




arrête, tu m'donnes des idées     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bin moi je me mangerais bien une fondue avec la neige qu'y est tombé hier soir...
> pas très régime tout ça... :rose: Mais bon c'est le weekend


chez duttweiler rue de l'ale, mélange de deux gruyères et deux vacherins 

moi ce sera pâtes à l'huile d'olive, piments, ail, coeur d'artichauts, persil, rucola, tomate crue, jambon cru :love:


----------



## al02 (4 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Du b½uf à la ficelle : un rôti (ficelé sans barde) qui cuit plongé dans un bouillon de pot au feu et qui se sert saignant, avec du gros sel, de la moutarde anglaise des cornichons à la russe...
> 
> Avec ça que boire ? je dirais bien des côtes du Roussillon




Ou un Coca-Cola ?      :rateau:


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

Poulet à la tomate et aux artichauts barrigoule... légèrement épicé de pinment d'Espelette  et riz de Camargue de la Réserve du Grand Badon... 

Allez avec un petit Cairanne de chez mes potes...     

Bonne soirée...  shussss...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

moi ce soir je fais greve : le doc m'as dit de me reposer


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Poulet à la tomate et aux artichauts barrigoule... légèrement épicé de pinment d'Espelette  et riz de Camargue de la Réserve du Grand Badon...
> 
> Allez avec un petit Cairanne de chez mes potes...
> 
> Bonne soirée...  shussss...



si c'est un domaine de Lubac , ce sont  des raisins  que je connais 

une petite tielle avec une salade verte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2005)

Moi, je leur parle pas, aux raisins... C'est des cons, les raisins!


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je leur parle pas, aux raisins... C'est des cons, les raisins!



 ouaih mais n'empeche que les raisins noirs ils ont vachement le rythme dans la peau


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mars 2005)

Pour moi ce soir c'est de la kiche maison.

J'aime bien la jkiche, mais c'est le maison qui me dérange ! 

Bon Ap à tous !!!


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2005)

Ben, ce soir, c'était apéro au foie gras + cru bourgeois


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ce soir, c'était apéro au foie gras + cru bourgeois




...chienne de vie, hein ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2005)

M'en parle pas, y 'a des jours, c'est vraiment dur


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Ce soir j'ai eu repas chinois, miam !


----------



## mado (11 Mars 2005)

Cette fois-ci c'est sérieux... 

Y'a quoi alors à manger ce soir Lorna ? :love:
Un truc qui se réchauffe hein, parce qu'on est pas arrivées !! Et j'ai pas encore lu ton plan..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Ce soir on jeûne ! rien de tel pour se remettre d'un long trajet en voiture ! 

Bon j'rigole, j'ai fait le plein au marché :love:, ce sera simple  :

_ Velouté de courgettes
 Pomme de terres sautées avec une salade verte
Plein de bons fromages de par ici et puis aussi d'ailleurs (brebis, vache, greuilh, saveur du maquis aux fines herbes, etc ... ) 
 En dessert crumble_

 le tout fait maison biensûr ! 

Pour ceux que ça interesse :

*Velouté aux courgettes (pour 4 personnes en gros)*

Mettre dans une cocotte minute, 5 ou 6 belles courgettes non pelées mais préalablement lavées coupées en grosses tranches dans  pas mal d'eau, saler avec du gros sel, ajouter 2 KubOr© , un peu de 5 baies moulues.

 Une fois la vapeur en route, faire cuire :hein: 15 mn

 Bien égoutter les courgettes, mixer très finement avec un mixer (ou avec vos mimines mais c'est plus long  ), si vous avez un Kiri l'insérer et continuer à mixer pour bien mélanger le tout (ou faire avec de la crème fraîche )
 Si besoin ajuster l'assaisonnement selon vos goûts.​
*Pommes de terre sautées*
Bon pas compliqué, faire revenir des pommes de terre dans de l'huile d'olive, quand elles commencent à légèrement dorer saler avec du gros sel. En fin de cuisson rajouter 1 ou 2 grousses d'ail passées dans le presse ail. ​* Crumble aux pommes*

250 g de farine
 200 g de sucre roux
 100 g de beurre fondu
 1 paquet de sucre vanillé
 4 belles pommes râpées
 1/2 sachet de levure (éventuellement mais rajoute un goût acidulé à la pâte)

 Mélanger grossièrement le sucre, le beurre, la farine et le sucre vanillé.

 Au fond d'un plat beurré, saupoudrer de légèrement de sucre, étaler les pommes râpées recouvrir avec la pâte.

 Faire cuire 1/2 heure à four chaud thermostat 6/7.
​  Voilà :love:


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

chez moi : pizza faites maison  avec un couli de tomates au oignons et olive et 4 sortes de fromage ( j'ai juste acheté la pate toute faite; un tuyau pour la pate plutôt que d'acheter une pate à pizza mieux vaut acheter une pate à tarte brisé, c'est bien meilleur.

et pour le dessert j'ai fait une mousse au chocolat ( maison aussi ) j'ai des kilos à prendre de toute façon, encore 2 ou 3 et ça ira ...

bon OK c'est pas un forum  de recette,


----------



## kabeha (11 Mars 2005)

:king: 

moi ça va être kebab, parce que je vais rentrer à 21h30 au moins


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir on jeûne ! rien de tel pour se remettre d'un long trajet en voiture !
> 
> Bon j'rigole, j'ai fait le plein au marché :love:, ce sera simple  :
> 
> ...


Comme tu t'es fais chier, moi le traiteur tur© m'a préparé une énrome aurbergine farcie  

 :love: 

Questions :

- c'est quoi un KubOr ???
- et tes baies moulues ????

pasque bon moi les courgettes je trouve ça trop bandant


----------



## al02 (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Questions :
> 
> - c'est quoi un KubOr ???



*VOIR ICI* 

*OU MIEUX LA !*


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

je pose une question à une jolie fille et c'est un chien qui me répond ?????????


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu t'es fais chier, moi le traiteur tur© m'a préparé une énrome aurbergine farcie
> 
> :love:



Ah ben non je me fais pas "chier" comme tu dis, j'aime faire à manger :love: pour les zamis et puis en général d'ailleurs ! 




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Questions :
> 
> - c'est quoi un KubOr ???
> - et tes baies moulues ????



Pour les KubOr, je crois qu'on a bien répondu à ta question  ça relève les sauce, soupes, potages ...  (et c'est 100% végétal  )

Et les 5 baies c'est un mélange poivre noir, coriandre, baies roses, poivre blanc, piment de Jamaïque, poivre vert , tu trouves ça tout prêt dans le commerce avec moulin intégré ou "en gros" ... 

Bon là j'ai du boulot


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je pose une question à une jolie fille et c'est un chien qui me répond ?????????



 tu pourrais te raser la moustache quand tu me parles ! 

non mais !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

ah oui, du bouillon quoi 

me suis rasé


----------



## al02 (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je pose une question à une jolie fille et c'est un chien qui me répond ?????????




Pauvre bête !!


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mars 2005)

Le temps de finir de dégeler ces calamars, et ils vont finir dans une poëlle avec de l'ail et des herbes. Désolé Finn, je n'ai pas trouvé de piment d'Espelette (quitté la terrasse trop tard)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

ce soir : une espece de boef bourguignon le tout cuit avec pates a la portugaise


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir : une espece de boef bourguignon le tout cuit avec pates a la portugaise  [/QUOTEexplique


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

ici boudin noir et pomme poelée


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

rien d'exceptionel : 
c'est un bourguignon plus ou moins francais ou italien (mais rajoute une bonne dose de poivre en plus ) et tu rajoutes des pates en cour de cuisson


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien d'exceptionel :
> c'est un bourguignon plus ou moins francais ou italien (mais rajoute une bonne dose de poivre en plus ) et tu rajoutes des pates en cour de cuisson


quelle idée de mettre les pâtes directement dedans


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mars 2005)

Et voilà le travail!  :love:


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2005)

moi, pas impossible que je finisse à Planète Moule ce soir. Miam.
Mais là chaipas, je débarque chez mon frère et ma chtite nièce à Montpellier et c'est le gentil  bordel organisé  Mais j'ai faim... je vais voir si ça peut pas s'accélérer...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

il faut pas dire cela a moi
c'est aux portugais qu'il faut le dire !!!!    

bref, en tout cas  ce soir j'aime pas non plus vos menus   

bah, demain est un autre jour    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

tartiflette


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà le travail!  :love:


 waou, demain, je me fais les mêmes :love:


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bref, en tout cas  ce soir j'aime pas non plus vos menus


Non, mais tu apprécieras le fait que certains hommes sont aussi capables de se mettre aux fourneaux, non?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais tu apprécieras le fait que certains hommes sont aussi capables de se mettre aux fourneaux, non?





beaucoup !!!!! 

sauf si je dois rester 1h30 apres pour tout nettoyer


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Pâtes au lard et aux champignons


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup !!!!!
> 
> sauf si je dois rester 1h30 apres pour tout nettoyer


 c'est souvent un désastre


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mars 2005)

Pâtes aux champignons avec petite sauce agrémentée de fins dès de légume légèrement tomatée à la crème :love:


----------



## fredtravers (21 Mars 2005)

mon cordon bleu a préparé une pizza maison, saucisson d'âne corse, jambon se savoie, salade a la mimolette, fromage de brebis, clementine, ananas.
miam...........


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà le travail!  :love:



Mmmh, ça sent bon jusqu'ici 


Téo, t'es à Montpellier ?  Pas de chance, pas beaucoup de soleil en ce moment :hein:.


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir : une espece de boef bourguignon le tout cuit avec pates a la portugaise


 ça doit pas être si mauvais


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Pffff, régime en ce moment  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Ce soir je sais pas encore :hein: mais ce midi ... c'était  :

_Pavés de saumon en papillotte et tagliatelles fraîches_


Dans la papillote placer :
Des oignons roges revenus préalablement dans de l'huile d'olive (avec une pointe de miel et gros sel en fin de cuisson)
Des blancs de poireaux coupés en fines lanières
Gros sel, poivre 5 baies, estragon frais et aneth
Pavé de saumon , filet d'huile d'olive et de nouveau sel, 5 baies, estragon et aneth...

Refermer la papillotte et faire cuire à four chaud 15 mn environ


Servir avec des tagliatelles fraîches ... :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

Ca arrive pas souvent (heu... jamais en fait) mais ce soir c'est... repas végétarien : salade césar et... ben et c'est tout en fait :rateau:

Bon demain jme ratrappe avec un pavé de boeuf seignant


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

De nouveau envie de cuisiner. c'est cool.

Ce soir suprêmes de pintade aux cèpes..
et pour le dessert je me téléporte chez Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Du riz basmati ce soir  miam


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Avril 2005)

ce soir, pas motivé pour preparer à mange, donc croque monsieur...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Escalope de veau + Pâtes


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Du riz basmati ce soir  miam



pareil  avec les suprêmes.


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

pfff...pas trop movité ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

j'ai prevu des ailes de poulet mariné au pistu mais....
je ne sais pas si on mangera cela ce soir ou demain


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai prevu des ailes de poulet mariné au pistu mais....
> je ne sais pas si on mangera cela ce soir ou demain



j'ai dit que j'étais pas motivé, je préfère demain


----------



## pixelemon (12 Avril 2005)

pâtes fraiches (pipe) et pesto maison, parmesan de Recanatti (merci Carla), huile d'olive de crète et jambon blanc de supermarché... 

en entrée du jambon fumé tranché hyper ultra fin et de la mozzarella (de la vraie au lait de bufflonne, celle qui a du goût)

pas de dessert. 

bon appétit à toutes et à tous (miam)


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit que j'étais pas motivé, je préfère demain


 ouais demain c'est bien, ça laisse le temps de s'organiser :d


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> pâtes fraiches (pipe) et pesto maison, parmesan de Recanatti (merci Carla), huile d'olive de crète et jambon blanc de supermarché...
> 
> en entrée du jambon fumé tranché hyper ultra fin et de la mozzarella (de la vraie au lait de bufflonne, celle qui a du goût)
> 
> ...



J'adore les pipes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les pipes


+1       surtout maison


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Avril 2005)

Edit : j'arrete, ca commence à glisser...


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2005)

tomates et purée de patates ... avec oignon et petit poisson... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Là je pense que je vais préparer du sushi ce soir, je suis en train d'y réfléchir sérieusement :love:


----------



## pixelemon (13 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je pense que je vais préparer du sushi ce soir, je suis en train d'y réfléchir sérieusement :love:



yessss maki et sahimi pour moi ... merci pour l inspiration


----------



## Franswa (13 Avril 2005)

moi c'est beef dans le filet avec des potates


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> De nouveau envie de cuisiner. c'est cool.
> 
> Ce soir suprêmes de pintade aux cèpes..
> et pour le dessert je me téléporte chez Lorna



Tu veux parler des *guariguettes recouvertes de sauce au mascarpone* ? 

ben y'en à plus ! 

il faut: 
- Une barquette de fraise (500g) de bonnes fraises avec du goût ! :love:
- Un petit pot de mascarpone
- 2 ou 3 blancs d'½ufs montés en neige ferme
- 2 sachets de sucre vanillé
- Sucre en poudre
- Menthe fraîche

_A préparer quelques heures avant dégustation ce n'est que meilleur :love:_

Laver et couper les fraises.
les mettre dans un saladier avec un sachet de sucre vanillé et sucre ordinaire (selon les goûts)
Couper la menthe fraîche en petits morceaux, mélanger aux fraises.
Mettez le tout dans le réfrigérateur.

Montez les blanc d'oeufs en neige.
Dans une terrine battre le mascarpone avec le sucre vanillé (vous pouvez rajouter de l'extrait de vanille aussi) et éventuellement du sucre blanc en poudre.
Quand le mélange devient un peu onctueux : ajouter petit à petit les blancs en neige
Bien mélanger.
Et laisser au réfrigérateur également.


Au moment de servir, verser les fraises dans des coupes (ou autre) , recouvrir d'une couche de sauce au mascarpone ... et déguster :love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Etant donné que je sais pas encore chez qui je m'invite ce soir, je sais pas ce que je vais manger ce soir


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Voilà, wasabi et saumon avec saké d'achetés, je me réjouis déjà  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

je vai voir ce que mon frigo et congelo me suggere


----------



## mog (13 Avril 2005)

Mhh sushis... tu trouves ou des recettes? et pour l'approvisionnement, tu fais comment? 

Pour moi, ce sera raviolis aux asperges et au saumon, avec des fraises et de la crème de gruyère pour le déssert.


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Parrait que ça se bouffe avec des huitres ?


Avec ou sans sel?
  ​
En tout cas ça donne faim, miam... :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Assassins !


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Assassins !


C'est un nouveau plat? :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (13 Avril 2005)

Un petit coucou d un cyber irlandais pour vous dire que je ne suis pas morte......pas encore


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

Ravi de faire ta connaissance 

:love:  :love: ​


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Mhh sushis... tu trouves ou des recettes? et pour l'approvisionnement, tu fais comment?
> 
> Pour moi, ce sera raviolis aux asperges et au saumon, avec des fraises et de la crème de gruyère pour le déssert.


 La recette vient d'un petit livre de cuisine et le ravitaillement vient d'un magasin chinois


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou d un cyber irlandais pour vous dire que je ne suis pas morte......pas encore


 Je sais que le bar est réservé au postage intensif  mais là un petit effort quand même 

On n'est plus du tout dans le sujet :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Avril 2005)

Ben moi pour ce soir ça va être gastronomie fine...

QQQQQQQQQUUUUUUIIIICCCCCCKKKKK   

Ca fait tellement lgtmps, j'en bave déjà


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi pour ce soir ça va être gastronomie fine...
> 
> QQQQQQQQQUUUUUUIIIICCCCCCKKKKK
> 
> Ca fait tellement lgtmps, j'en bave déjà


 en Gelbique pour l'instant ils font une promo double hamburger, pas mal celui au boeuf, ça fait un Double cheese + Big pepper 

Pas mauvais mais ça reste un Quick effectivement :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Pizza ce soir


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi pour ce soir ça va être gastronomie fine...
> 
> QQQQQQQQQUUUUUUIIIICCCCCCKKKKK
> 
> Ca fait tellement lgtmps, j'en bave déjà


Rahhh le double effect...j'en rêve :rateau:
Tu me diras comment il est si tu goutes


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Rahhh le double effect...j'en rêve :rateau:
> Tu me diras comment il est si tu goutes


J'y compte bien :love:


----------



## mog (13 Avril 2005)

Ben chez nous, on a pas de Quick, ni de Burger King, ni de KFC.... Donc, difficile de comparer


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez nous, on a pas de Quick, ni de Burger King, ni de KFC.... Donc, difficile de comparer


:sick:

 Vous avez au moins des macdo?


----------



## mog (13 Avril 2005)

Oui, oui. Je peux même voir le grand M depuis ma fenêtre... Mais bon, vu le prix des menus, j'y vais que rarement.  

(Small = CHF 9,90; Medium = CHF 10,90; et le Large... ils viennent de le supprimer!)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

c'est decidé : ce soir je fais greve cuisine , on piochera dans le frigo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Ce sera steak et pdt


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

Ce soir c'est sauté de porc, recette "j'essaye-on-va-voir"


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Bon personne pour m'inviter a bouffer ??? ca me fait vriament chier de le faire moi même


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

En tout cas ce sushi maison était le meilleur jamais goûté  j'en ferai plus souvent :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon personne pour m'inviter a bouffer ??? ca me fait vriament chier de le faire moi même


 Je t'inviterais bien mais ça fait un peu loin


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon personne pour m'inviter a bouffer ??? ca me fait vriament chier de le faire moi même



demande a chatons


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, wasabi et saumon avec saké d'achetés, je me réjouis déjà  :love:



wasabi et saké pour moi mademoiselle :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Parrait que ça se bouffe avec des huitres ?


 Mercredi, c'est nioubie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

moi je dirais pas non a un plat de lasagne ou de gnocchi  :love:  :love:  :love: 

mais j'ai pas cela


----------



## Lio70 (13 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ce sushi maison était le meilleur jamais goûté  j'en ferai plus souvent :love:


Au fait, j'habite à 5 min. de chez toi.   

Oui, je sais, "et mes pâtes au saumon?".  :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Avril 2005)

J'AI FAIM !!!


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai mangé 

  

Et ce fut bon  



Je suis resté simple, salade verte, jambon, pâtes et fraises 

​


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Avril 2005)

Imax passe moi le poivre !!!!   ​


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, j'habite à 5 min. de chez toi.
> 
> Oui, je sais, "et mes pâtes au saumon?".  :rateau:


 Quand tu veux Lio :love:


----------



## prerima (13 Avril 2005)

MACcossinellle a dit:
			
		

> J'AI FAIM !!!



Prépare toi quelque chose à manger !


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

MACcossinellle a dit:
			
		

> J'AI FAIM !!!


Ca va mieux?


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca va mieux?



toujours pas  

 je racle la casserole de sauce au bleu avec du pain mais j'ai toujours aussi faim !!! je pense que je vais descendre au kebab !!!


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

Comment ça se fait?


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça se fait?



je bosse, je poste, je chat ! et j'ai pas de temps pour me faire a manger en plus y'a la vaisselle a faire alors pffff la flemme...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Spagh Bolo


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2005)

ce soir menu Hockey, fallait bien consoler mon colloc qu'a pas pu acheter son billet. je suis trop bon imaginez sm une saucisse dans la bouche


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Miam !


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2005)

Là ça va être un petit velouté tomate-basilic puis une super salade de blé avec vinaigrette moutardée à la crème maison :love:


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

Poulet au vinaigre, gratin de macaronis :love:


----------



## mog (14 Avril 2005)

C'est sympa ce thread! ça donne tout plein d'idée culinaire!!

Moi je me suis fait une recette nordique. Tu cuis du riz, puis tu le mets dans un un plat bien profond. Par dessus tu rajoute une boite de soupe au champignon, puis par dessus des asperges en conserve. Ensuite tu mets une couche de thon. Et pour finir tu bats des blancs d'oeuf en neige pour couvrir le tout. Et la touche finale, un peu de mayo. Tu enfournes le tout pour 40 minutes. Super recette avec les ingrédients du bord!  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Avril 2005)

kebab !! enfin !!!


ça y'est je suis allé chercher mon kebab !! j'en parle depuis hier quand meme !!    

bon appetit à tous !    :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Avril 2005)

Bon appétit à toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

MACcossinellle a dit:
			
		

> kebab !! enfin !!!
> 
> 
> ça y'est je suis allé chercher mon kebab !! j'en parle depuis hier quand meme !!




24 h pour un kabad ?????      

donc par logique, une pizzza il faudra une semaine ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa ce thread! ça donne tout plein d'idée culinaire!!
> 
> Moi je me suis fait une recette nordique. Tu cuis du riz, puis tu le mets dans un un plat bien profond. Par dessus tu rajoute une boite de soupe au champignon, puis par dessus des asperges en conserve. Ensuite tu mets une couche de thon. Et pour finir tu bats des blancs d'oeuf en neige pour couvrir le tout. Et la touche finale, un peu de mayo. Tu enfournes le tout pour 40 minutes. Super recette avec les ingrédients du bord!  :love:


Ca à l'air bizzare ta recette...  :mouais: 
et ca donne quoi comme résultat, à par te caler l'estomac? c'est bon?


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 24 h pour un kabad ?????
> 
> donc par logique, une pizzza il faudra une semaine ?




Sept fois plus long?!  
Tout de suite, la rital qui se croit 7 fois supérieure à la Turque !


----------



## mog (14 Avril 2005)

Non c'est bon :love: 

Bon c'est sur que c pas de la haute gastronomie. On reste dans le domaine du hachis parmentier et autre recettes "militaires".


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est bon :love:
> 
> Bon c'est sur que c pas de la haute gastronomie. On reste dans le domaine du hachis parmentier et autre recettes "militaires".


comme tu dis, ça à l'air "militaire" ta recette  Thon, riz, asperges, blanc d'oeuf en neige, mayo...  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Des bonnes petites pâtes au saumon chez Lio :love:


----------



## Lio70 (16 Avril 2005)

Tu n'en as pas mis partout; je pourrai encore t'inviter!


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

stak haché spaghetti pour moi ce soir :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

Joues de boeuf, avec carottes tendres, confit d'oignons et pain maison,   
Bon appétit à tous


----------



## kathy h (16 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Joues de boeuf, avec carottes tendres, confit d'oignons et pain maison,
> Bon appétit à tous



tu m'invites quand?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Avril 2005)

niak .. sandwich au saumon et à la créme ... avec un verre de muscadet sec .. et mac gé en fond ...et le forum de mon site ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Poulet, Frites, Salade


----------



## valoriel (17 Avril 2005)

Un big mac :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

asperges, roti d'agneau, comté 24 mois et tarte aux pommes: 'ci grande s½ur  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

un panino italien , fromage jambon tomate


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

Arrête robertav... j'ai super faim et mon frigo est vide


----------



## al02 (17 Avril 2005)

Ce midi, dimanche ordinaire après Pâques : 

*- pâté de lapin**
- roti de boeuf*

*TERRINE DE LAPIN *
Préparation : 1 h
Cuisson : 1 h (par kilo de viande)
pour 8 à 10 personnes​
Un lapin moyen ou gros, désossé
le tiers de son poids en lard gras 
la moitié de son poids en lard de poitrine 
150 g d'oignons
2 gousses d'ail
un bouquet de persil non frisé 
une cuillerée à café de poudre de thym 
un dl de cognac 
un dl de crème
un oeuf
une crépine de porc 
2 feuilles de laurier
sel et poivre

1) Désossez le lapin, coupez-le en gros dés ainsi que le lard de poitrine. Mettez-les dans une terrine, assaisonnez de thym, de sel, de poivre, arrosez avec le cognac, mélangez. Faites mariner 24 heures.

2) Trempez la crépine à l'eau froide.

3) Le lendemain, passez toutes les viandes et le lard au hachoir (grille moyenne), ajoutez les oignons, le persil, l'ail, le tout finement haché, le cognac de la marinade, le thym et l'oeuf battu avec la crème. Salez, poivrez, malaxez bien pour obtenir une farce homogène.

4) Posez une feuille de laurier dans le fond d'une terrine, remplissez avec la farce, tassez bien ; posez dessus l'autre feuille de laurier, couvrez avec la crépine, couvrez la terrine. Faites cuire au four.

5) Laissez refroidir 24 heures en pressant le pâté avec une planchette surmontée d'un poids, ce qui est indispensable à la réussite.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Ce soir c'est tout basique (mais tellement bon :love: ) : steak, frites, salades.


----------



## sylko (17 Avril 2005)

Ce soir, raclette!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai trouvé un truc super marrant alors je teste


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Oh ça fait trop longtemps, tu m'a donné trop envie en plus avec cette bête image  Hhhmmmmm avec pleins de ptits lardons, des oignons, et tout et tout... rrhhaaaa c'est trop bon, régale-toi


----------



## al02 (17 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai trouvé un truc super marrant alors je teste




Ne pas oublier le bouillon KUB     
_(la revanche du crabe !)_


----------



## sylko (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Oh ça fait trop longtemps, tu m'a donné trop envie en plus avec cette bête image  Hhhmmmmm avec pleins de ptits lardons, des oignons, et tout et tout... rrhhaaaa c'est trop bon, régale-toi




On y mange les meilleures raclettes du monde!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Tagliatelles sauce tomate avec crevettes :love:


----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2005)

Je vais pas tarder à lancer un chili !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> On y mange les meilleures raclettes du monde!


 C'est fini oui ?!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas tarder à lancer un chili !


 Allez quoi, vous exagérez à tous mangez des trucs TROP BON ce soir  Tant pis, je boycotte ce fil  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas tarder à lancer un chili !


Avec du chedar ? Du persil et des oignons au dessus ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier le bouillon KUB
> _(la revanche du crabe !)_


mortel ce truc et vraiment pas cher :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai trouvé un truc super marrant alors je teste



Je t'en ai pris une caisse


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en ai pris une caisse


trop tard j'ai fais péter le bourgogne 
 :love:


----------



## bengilli (17 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas tarder à lancer un chili !




demande conseil à ficelle il le fait très bien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

il n'est meme pas 18h
si vous continuez je vais manger au resto chinois en bas de la rue de chez moi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Ouais ben moi avec vos conneries j'ai pas pu tenir jusqu'au repas "officiel" je viens de dévaliser le frigo... :rose:


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa ce thread! ça donne tout plein d'idée culinaire!!
> 
> Moi je me suis fait une recette nordique. Tu cuis du riz, puis tu le mets dans un un plat bien profond. Par dessus tu rajoute une boite de soupe au champignon, puis par dessus des asperges en conserve. Ensuite tu mets une couche de thon. Et pour finir tu bats des blancs d'oeuf en neige pour couvrir le tout. Et la touche finale, un peu de mayo. Tu enfournes le tout pour 40 minutes. Super recette avec les ingrédients du bord!  :love:



 :mouais: ne pas oublier le Malox avant et après :mouais: 

Ce soir: Poulet au curry :love:


----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Avec du chedar ? Du persil et des oignons au dessus ?



Heuuu...
Les oignons sont dedans, normalement tout fondus. 
Le persil je n'en mets pas.
Le cheddar ? J'essaierai la prochaine fois !


----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> demande conseil à ficelle il le fait très bien



Je note ! 



_Il est pas mal le mien non plus ! _:rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Allez à taaaaaaable :love: Bon app' tout l'monde


----------



## valoriel (17 Avril 2005)

Bon appétit à toi aussi. 
Moi j'attend 22h30 pour manger une omelette avec maman qui rentre de Londres


----------



## bengilli (17 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas mal le mien non plus !




j'ai pas dit le contraire


----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dit le contraire



Tout à fait ! Faudrait que tu l'aies gouté avant !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Burp c'était bon :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Ouaip moi aussi  En + j'ai eu droit à un bon gros Magnum Almond comme dessert, trop bon :love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Ce soir c'était : gnocchi faits maison (en fait achetés à l'artisan-pâtissier italien du coin  ) et pesto fait maison (par mes petites mains) ... miam. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2005)

Ce soir ça va être simple : salade d'endives (vinaigrette maison crème + moutarde en grain) et de luserne avec une petite purée agrémentée de noix de muscade et un bon morceau de boeuf bio cuit au beurre :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Asperges
Petit salé aux lentilles
Yaourt + une banane


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2005)

Ce soir ce sera gratin de courgettes, en version améliorée avec tout un tas de chose !


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

Ben, nous, je pense qu'on va bouffer le chat, y'a rien au frigo....

à la SPA, y vont quand-même se dire qu'on adopte beaucoup ces temps-ci !

Alors plus sérieusement:

Radis cuits, oignons frais ( y compris le vert ), ail, petits lardons, ciboulette, thym, vert de poireaux, un 'tit peu d'épinard à peine, et à la fin un filer de crème fraîche.
Ceci servi avec de la hampe bleue....

Bon apétit !


----------



## Lio70 (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Radis cuits, oignons frais ( y compris le vert ), ail, petits lardons, ciboulette, thym, vert de poireaux, un 'tit peu d'épinard à peine, et à la fin un filer de crème fraîche.
> Ceci servi avec de la hampe bleue....


Slurp!  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ben, nous, je pense qu'on va bouffer le chat, y'a rien au frigo....
> 
> à la SPA, y vont quand-même se dire qu'on adopte beaucoup ces temps-ci !



:mouais: Babouel il faut qu'on parle ! :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ben, nous, je pense qu'on va bouffer le chat, y'a rien au frigo....
> 
> à la SPA, y vont quand-même se dire qu'on adopte beaucoup ces temps-ci !
> 
> ...



Je cherche à me débarrasser du mien


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche à me débarrasser du mien



:mouais: Pitchfork il faut qu'on parle ! :mouais:


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Babouel il faut qu'on parle ! :mouais:




J'ai pas dit que je mangeais des félins....

( C'est mon autre moi tu sais qui des fois, y fait rien qu'à d'embêter ! )

Mais je veux bien qu'on se parle, en privé, en public, rien ne m'effraie.

Mais quand je fais la bouffe, c'est du pro !!!


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

Ah, oui, BIEN VU LE PRO...!!!

Avant de faire cuire il faut que tous les légumes soient très poivrés et mélangés à la main
( non ! Pas roulé sous les aisselles... )

Quand le lard est cuit, tout est cuit !

Alors sublime filet de crème fraîche, huuuummm !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Un pain de viande, c'était bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand je fais la bouffe, c'est du pro !!



 C'est ce que je lis


----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Un pain de viande, c'était bon


eurk  :hein: 

pommes de terre c'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Un pain de pommes de terre ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2005)

pourquoi pas  ?   du moment qu'il n'y a pas de viande dedans ça me va  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

saucisse de porc façon benoit 16


----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2005)

:mouais: 

je trouve que son nom ne lui sied pas trop beaucoup


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Avril 2005)

La ca sera des petites pates a la sauce tomate/poivron/fromage de chevre frais avec des petits lardons :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2005)

euh ce soir j'trouverais bien un truc pour me blinder le bide dans les vieux restes de mon frigo


----------



## duracel (20 Avril 2005)

Ce soir, à la maison, y'a concours de frites.  
Deux cheftaines es frites vont nous faire gouter leur recettes. Un jury très compétent devra les départager.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

Ce soir, j'ai le choix : traiteur chinois, Kebab ou pizza, j'hésite...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

pffffff pas envie de cuisiner.....ce sera des entrecotes vite fait e salade


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, j'ai le choix : traiteur chinois, Kebab ou pizza, j'hésite...


 Je vote pizza


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Je vote Kebab
Pour moi ce sera un steak et des pâtes tout simplement ...


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

on peut pas cocher la case "grève de la faim" ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

je mangerais bien des langoustines :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pizza






			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vote Kebab
> Pour moi ce sera un steak et des pâtes tout simplement ...



Voila, vous me faites hesiter, j'étais plus motivé pour le traiteur chinois, je sais plus quoi choisir maintenant...




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas cocher la case "grève de la faim" ?


euh, non!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Eh bien montre ta force d'esprit et choisi le traiteur chinois


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

Ca ne depends pas que de moi, mais je serais me montrer dur et impitoyable 
Ce sera chinois ou rien, non mais, qui decide ici???


----------



## daffyb (20 Avril 2005)

Pour tous les cuisiniers, cuisinières :
http://www.ios-software.com/?page=projet&quoi=17&lg=FR
avec ça, plus d'excuses d'oublier les bons petits plats sur le feu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

L'existentialisme aura notre peau, à tous....


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne depends pas que de moi, mais je serais me montrer dur et impitoyable
> Ce sera chinois ou rien, non mais, qui decide ici???


 c'est moi qui décide ici :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui décide ici :love:


Peut etre dans ton chez toi, mais chez moi, c'est moi le chef, na!!!


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

sa pue le mac crado (le frigo est vide) et j ai la fleme de faire a bouffé de plus je suis tout seul se soir alors mac crado 



non s'est pas bien je me fait une vrait bouffe et j invite du monde aller hop j apel les potes
(ouf le lave vaiselle marche de nouveaux y auras pas toutes la vaiselle a ce taper )


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre dans ton chez toi, mais chez moi, c'est moi le chef, na!!!


  Ouais d'abord


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'existentialisme aura notre peau, à tous....


Forza Ferrari !!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'existentialisme aura notre peau, à tous....


t's'rais pas un gars qui mange pas la peau du poulet grillé ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t's'rais pas un gars qui mange pas la peau du poulet grillé ?


Cuite dans d'la graisse d'ursus ?


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

rien dans le frigo triste douleur je vais être obligé de vidé le congélo


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2005)

Ce soir c'est Quick :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2005)

Ca va etre me prendre la tete le moins possible, humeur paresseuse aujourd'hui :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

Ce soir , c'est décidé j'aurai pas faim ... après deux heures de sport, logique


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2005)

Ce soir, je sais pas encore...
P'tet une quiche lorraine, ou des escalopes à la normande, ou autre chose, on verra ça sur la tas...


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2005)

Hum ce soir j'invite du monde alors j'me sors les doigts du cul 

Pâtes


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2005)

Roh bon je deconne, alors ca sera : 

Petite tranche de foie gras sur salade, quelques noix et un bon vin blanc pour accompagner

Bavette a l'echalotte, petites patates sautées (les salopes...)

Fromage

Pis le dessert c'est po moi qui m'en occupe


----------



## toys (21 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hum ce soir j'invite du monde alors j'me sors les doigts du cul
> 
> Pâtes


pense ales lavé avant de cuisiné


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2005)

Bon , finalement, ce soir, je fais des escalopes à la normande (avec le calva du grand pere  )
Bon appetit à tout le monde


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2005)

Finalement chinois take away :love:

Potage piquant + dim sums :love:


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2005)

Lorna, ne lis pas 



Coeurs de canard au cumin (un délice :love: ) gratin d'aubergines.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ne lis pas



:mouais: ouais ben fallait pas me parler de ce post ! 


 elle me nargue, elle me nargue ! :hein:

En plus je sais pas quoi manger moi ce soir ! 

Les *madonna *c'est comestible ? :mouais:


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les *madonna *c'est comestible ? :mouais:



Si tu aimes la vieille carne.. 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu aimes la vieille carne..
> 
> :love:



:mouais: :hein:  non finalement non, mes pauvres petites dents ne sont plus habituées !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :hein:  non finalement non, mes pauvres petites dents ne sont plus habituées !



Un coup de trident et hop. Scrunch...  :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Bon appétit à vous autres  

Ce soir, ragoût de lentilles blondes /riz basmati sauvage bio, carottes tendres, veau de pré salé.
salade betteraves crus râpés au gingembre et cardamome. Pain : natte suisse maison
Peut-être en dessert, glace aux calissons et fruits rouges.
Un Corbières Domaine de de Java sans prétention.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Des pâtes au lard


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Des pâtes au lard


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Grillades, Ratatouille, Pomme de terres rissolées.... MMMMHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

rien  , je fais greve une fois de plus !!!


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Avril 2005)

Des farfales au saumon avec des câpres et un filet d'huile d'olive. 
On s'est régalés.


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2005)

Et bien ces double effect furent délicieux


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Avril 2005)

Pour les initiés, c'était une mitraillette-poulicroc sauce andalouse :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

poulet spaghétti ici :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

Rubans de Bologne frais, crevettes sautées à l'ail, au basilic et aux tomates confites. Hmmmm...


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

au resto : crudités, omelette frite ... pi salade de fruit (et jus de pamplemouche  :love: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2005)

... pour l'instant ; un verre de coteaux d'ajaccio (Tchin, babouel  )
Sinon, je vais pas tarder à me faire des tomates provençales et j'ai redescendu un saucisson de mon village, à déplumer les anges...  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

la un p'tit barbecue ce prépare :love:


----------



## toys (23 Avril 2005)

je vient de finir des artichaud sublime maman fait toujours aussi bien la sauce


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Avril 2005)

Chips, bière


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2005)

Une bonne petite omelette pleine de bons légumes frais :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

racleeeeetttteeeee


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

pour ce soir j'en sais rien, a midi des pates, marre de la viande


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

tu devrais t'y mettre...

on va encore bouffer à pas d'heure...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

pour vous mettre en appetit , je vous conseille de voir le flm
"tortilla soup "    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (24 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> racleeeeetttteeeee




Tu fais une fixation, toi.


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2005)

oeufs brouillés aux trompettes de la mort..
Manque le Brouilly :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Riz Basmati !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

Omelette au bruccio aux herbes fraîches, salade en vrac de tomates... saint Marcellin... gariguettes...
 et un "nectar de laudun" :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Omelette au bruccio aux herbes fraîches, salade en vrac de tomates... saint Marcellin... gariguettes...
> et un "nectar de laudun" :love:



*je mets mes chaussures et une veste et j'arrive*   
Avec un nectar des Costières de Nimes© et du saucisson de porc noir de Bigorre pour pas trop avoir l'air de m'incruster sauvagement    






Comment ça non ?


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *je mets mes chaussures et une veste et j'arrive*
> Avec un nectar des Costières de Nimes© et du saucisson de porc noir de Bigorre pour pas trop avoir l'air de m'incruster sauvagement
> 
> 
> ...



même pas cap'...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Spagh, bolo, pinard.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> même pas cap'...



*Ouh, je sais pas ce qui me retiens *


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

super salade de la mort avec petite vinaigrette au vinaigre d'estragon et chèvre frais :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

tomate mozza, mais comme y'a plus qu'une tomates et plus de mozza, ça va se transformer en laitue/feta ave lardons et le fond du frigo


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

Bin pour moi, salade verte, radis et nouille chinoise... et oui on aproche de l'été alors au régime


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Vous êtes tous au regime?   
La vie doit bien vous paraître longue


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

Rien que de très simple:

Omelette aux truffes arrosé avec un petit Condrieu de la région


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

Je rentre du resto (oui c'est tôt, j'étais avec ma maman  ): raviolis au fromage  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2005)

la flemme de préparer à manger, alors ce soir, c'est croque monsieur...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

un panino pour moi, salade de tomate/carote /mozza/basilic pour les gosses

en dessert ce sera danette choco /poire , touj pour les gosse, moi j'aime pas


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Oeufs sur le plat + Rosette de Lyon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2005)

Ici apéro au saucisson de porc noir de Bigorre (uncredibly good), saucisson au poivre vert (uncredibly good aussi), saucisso, fumé de Savoie (argh !), rosette italienne, salami italien, paté de tête, soubressade, pâté basque, mortadelle, olives au piment et un canon à boire pour accompagner le tout.

    
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

salade a la toy's

pattes froide, saucisson, fromage de chèvre, camenbert, cornichon, salade, mayo, moutarde, ketchup

et sa calle le bide sa


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ici apéro au saucisson de porc noir de Bigorre (uncredibly good), saucisson au poivre vert (uncredibly good aussi), rosette italienne, salami italien, paté de tête, soubressade, pâté basque, mortadelle, olives au piment et un canon à boire pour accompagner le tout.
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Et tu bois avec tout ça? un jus de banane???


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2005)

Je vote pour un cahors


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

"Rosette de Lyon"

Kézaco??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> "Rosette de Lyon"
> 
> Kézaco??









*Voilà une question qui me peine beaucoup*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour un cahors



Le Cahors est plus dans mes goûts que le jus de banane, n'est ce pas, mais non car, dans la mesure où, je suis en train de manger des goodies qui viennent d'un peu partout eh bien, pour recadrer un peu j'ai choisi la filière maison en ce qui concerne la partie liquide : AO©* Costières de Nîmes*


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

En même temps dans ta région ya mieux que les Costières


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> En même temps dans ta région ya mieux que les Costières



*Pour un Nîmois, il ne peut y avoir mieux que les Costières de Nîmes*


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour un Nîmois, il ne peut y avoir mieux que les Costières de Nîmes*



le bon goût ne serait pas la chose du monde la mieux partagée alors ?


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

Ah merci de parfaire ma connaissance du terroir! :love: :love:

A l'occasion, je te ferai découvrir les poires à Botsy, cuquettes, moutarde de Bénichon, meringues de Gruyère, cuisses de dames et autre cuchaule


----------



## macelene (29 Avril 2005)

ce soir...     Champagne et anchois à la mante religieuse...    et crostinis  

Pene rigate à la sauce tomates aux petits c½urs d'artichauts violets...  jambon de Parme...

Gariguettes à la mousse de MAscarpone...  (Merci  Lorna c'est succulentissime...  :love: ) 

Nectar de LAudun... Grande Réserve du Mourchon ...


----------



## mog (29 Avril 2005)

Brochettes de saumon et lotte marinées au poivre
Riz blanc et poireaux
Johanissberg

Glace Vanille Mövenpick :love:


----------



## rezba (29 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ce soir...     Champagne et anchois à la mante religieuse...    et crostinis
> 
> Pene rigate à la sauce tomates aux petits c½urs d'artichauts violets...  jambon de Parme...
> 
> ...



J'arrive de suite. Avec la 4L. :love:


[Edith] Non, pas la 4L. Elle marche encore à l'ordinaire, pas la peine de la prendre pour les agapes.


----------



## macelene (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive de suite. Avec la 4L. :love:
> 
> 
> [Edith] Non, pas la 4L. Elle marche encore à l'ordinaire, pas la peine de la prendre pour les agapes.



   quoique juste en Ferrari


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ce soir... Champagne et anchois à la mante religieuse...
> Grande Réserve du Mourchon ...




c'est cela que tu appelles un repas ordinaire??????  



moi je vais grignoter  quelque chose, je ne sais pas encore , pas envie du reste
de la bouffe portgaise de midi


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est cela que tu appelles un repas ordinaire??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais Roberta, tu ne serais pas italienne sur les bords ?

enfin, je peux me la ramener : moi j'ai fait soupe chinoise avec Touraine et je m'appelle Adriano...

La honte


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Lapin à la bière + Frites une fois


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais Roberta, tu ne serais pas italienne sur les bords ?
> 
> enfin, je peux me la ramener : moi j'ai fait soupe chinoise avec Touraine et je m'appelle Adriano...
> 
> La honte



non , ma jumelle est italienne
moi je suis un croisement d'allemand / greque  parachuté en france


----------



## hegemonikon (29 Avril 2005)

Champagne, framboises à volonté et crême fraîche du pays en regardant ARTE qui rend hommage à Schiller&#8230;

Ne passons pas à côté des choses simples&#8230;


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Avril 2005)

Moi ce soir j'ai dégusté de délicieux petits gnoccis maison sauce tomate-crème-basilique d'un petit resto italien du coeur de Liège :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

me ferais bien une belge


----------



## poildep (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> me ferais bien une belge


 Leffe ? Kriek ? Chimay ?


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> me ferais bien une belge



Bière bien sûr


----------



## Pierrou (30 Avril 2005)

Ben là....
2 pizza1 1 kg de frites, 3 paquets de becs et de curly, 5 bouteilles de soda
a 6


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

sausisson: que de bonheur


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

bon j'ai foutu plein de beurre sur le track pad il vas encore déconné mais bon.
un petit thé et hop s'est reparti pour des heures


(lotus commerce équitable svp)


----------



## mog (30 Avril 2005)

Ce soir: Repas indien fait maison

- Salade de carottes
- Curry de pommes de terre
- Pains plats

Un VRAI régal!


----------



## pixelemon (30 Avril 2005)

maki thon rouge et concombre, salade de choux râpé, brochettes de caille caramélisées, une bouteille de fitou, quelques restes de thon en sashimi et en dessert un gros beuz de weed des familles...

bon appétit


----------



## Babouel (1 Mai 2005)

à midi déjà c'est:

Barbecue chez des " Friends " ( Non, y'a pas Jennifer Aniston...! )

on the pelouse et au soleil.

et ce soir...       .... finir les restes !​ 



  ... et oui, quand on a des goûts de riche, faut avoir des potes...  


​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Ce soir c'est des Calamares grillés au feu de bois


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2005)

Rien


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

J'vous fait le repas d'hier soir, parce qu'il vallait la peine :
Borekas au fromage.
Et ben c'est trop bon !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

des börek ????


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

et ben quoi ? T'en veux ? Mais il me semble qu'on l'a fini ce midi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> ... et oui, quand on a des goûts de riche, faut avoir des potes...



Oui ; tout à fait. Et plutôt de ceux qui préfèrent le XO au VSOP...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et ben quoi ? T'en veux ? Mais il me semble qu'on l'a fini ce midi...


saluad !!! rends-les moi !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

ben si tu veux, j'te préviens la prochaine fois qu'on en fait, c'est de temps en temps, donc ca reviendra d'ici quelques mois...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben si tu veux, j'te préviens la prochaine fois qu'on en fait, c'est de temps en temps, donc ca reviendra d'ici quelques mois...



tu peux toujours en donner la recette en attendant...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu peux toujours en donner la recette en attendant...


oui écoute lemmy le seul gars qui m'ait jamais engueulé parce que je ne fais pas de ski  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui écoute lemmy le seul gars qui m'ait jamais engueulé parce que je ne fais pas de ski  :love:



bon c'est Lemmy quand même   :hosto: (c'est juste que j'utilise peu ce smiley    )


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

oh bah pour celui au fromage, tu choisis trois ou 4 fromages pas mal, genre de la brousse, de la fourme d'Ambert, un fromage ail et fines herbes genre Boursin, un peu de fromage blanc pour donner un peu de liquide, et c'est pas mal.
Tu touille tous les fromages jusqu'à ce que ca te paraisse bien.
Après, faut des feuilles de filo (c'est peut-être ça le plus dur à trouver...) que tu humidifie un peu, et tu fais comme un mille feuille avec ta préparation au fromage et les feuilles. Une couche de feuilles, une couche de fromage. etc. Enfin un mille feuilles quoi...
éventuellement, si t'as le courage, tu peux raper un peu d'émental par le dessus.
et voilà. Au four et c'est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh bah pour celui au fromage, tu choisis trois ou 4 fromages pas mal, genre de la brousse, de la fourme d'Ambert, un fromage ail et fines herbes genre Boursin, un peu de fromage blanc pour donner un peu de liquide, et c'est pas mal.
> Tu touille tous les fromages jusqu'à ce que ca te paraisse bien.
> Après, faut des feuilles de filo (c'est peut-être ça le plus dur à trouver...) que tu humidifie un peu, et tu fais comme un mille feuille avec ta préparation au fromage et les feuilles. Une couche de feuilles, une couche de fromage. etc. Enfin un mille feuilles quoi...
> éventuellement, si t'as le courage, tu peux raper un peu d'émental par le dessus.
> et voilà. Au four et c'est bon.



miam  :love: 

_et tu fais descendre avec..._


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh bah pour celui au fromage, tu choisis trois ou 4 fromages pas mal, genre de la brousse, de la fourme d'Ambert, un fromage ail et fines herbes genre Boursin, un peu de fromage blanc pour donner un peu de liquide, et c'est pas mal.
> Tu touille tous les fromages jusqu'à ce que ca te paraisse bien.
> Après, faut des feuilles de filo (c'est peut-être ça le plus dur à trouver...) que tu humidifie un peu, et tu fais comme un mille feuille avec ta préparation au fromage et les feuilles. Une couche de feuilles, une couche de fromage. etc. Enfin un mille feuilles quoi...
> éventuellement, si t'as le courage, tu peux raper un peu d'émental par le dessus.
> et voilà. Au four et c'est bon.



La fourme d'Ambert en Arménie     

Cela me rappelle le coucous belge de Fernand Reynaud


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

oh un p'tit rouge tranquille, ca doit bien passer...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

oh putain le gars comme il me fait baver ! :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Ah bah maintenant, je suis membre d'élite, alors va falloir vous accrocher les gars !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

j'ai faim


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2005)

Ben y a rien.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Et puis ce soir, c'est home made Pizza.
Tu verrai la pizza :love:

[Edit]Et pourquoi vous ne la verriez pas d'abord ?




Il manque juste les odeurs...
[/Edit]


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2005)

Le dimanche...  Dîner Suisse       les Nains mangent ce qu'ils veulent...  y nosotros despues tranquilo...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben y a rien.


toi je te soupçonnes d'avoir une super recette mais de faire chier en te taisant. ah putain tu fais mal là :love:


----------



## lumai (1 Mai 2005)

Apéro rhum malgache et hoummos ! 
Ça suffira pour ce soir !


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

riz avec sauce poivron a maman (  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Un bon gros cornet de frites fraîches :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

la je sens les cote de porc qui sont en train de cuire sur le barbecue :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Chili con carne


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

J'viens de manger un chichkebab dégueulasse  :mouais:  Oups faut qu'j'aille au toilette


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Et t'es obligé de quicher devant ceux qui sont à table ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

aucun savoir vivre  qui veut des herbes suisse ?


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et t'es obligé de quicher devant ceux qui sont à table ?


Bah désolé, pas pu me retenir   reste juste à me curer 2,3 dents pour les restes et je suis o.k


----------



## Grug (2 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucun savoir vivre  qui veut des herbes suisse ?


 quelle marque ?


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> quelle marque ?


Peut-être cette marque là   http://img79.exs.cx/img79/7316/cannabissativa8mz.jpg


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être cette marque là   http://img79.exs.cx/img79/7316/cannabissativa8mz.jpg


 Miams, on achète où  ?


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Miams, on achète où  ?


Désolé, peut pas filer mes sources


----------



## valoriel (2 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être cette marque là   http://img79.exs.cx/img79/7316/cannabissativa8mz.jpg


Ah bah bravo, félicitations, quel bel exemple pour la jeunesse 

M'enfin moi c'était pizza :rateau:

Et ce fut délicieux :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Mai 2005)

canard à l'orange.


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

ha les croc mousieur du café des cordeliers a clisson s'est bon (non,non, je fait pas de pub.)


----------



## valoriel (3 Mai 2005)

Aucune idée (pour l'instant)


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mai 2005)

Pour une fois je n'aurai pas a cuisiner, on me mijotera un bon petit plat :love:

Mais je sais pas encore quoi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Steak, frites, salade


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois je n'aurai pas a cuisiner, on me mijotera un bon petit plat :love:
> 
> Mais je sais pas encore quoi :rateau:


 :affraid: SM, sors de ce corp ! :rateau:


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2005)

Ce soir ce sera boulettes de boeuf à la coriandre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

ce soir je ne pense pas me mettre en cuisine !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je ne pense pas me mettre en cuisine !!



Idem : je vais opter pour une jupe plissée pour ma part :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Idem : je vais opter pour une jupe plissée pour ma part :love:




ni Hygena ni jupe plissé ........


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2005)

ce soir, une invitée
- petites cochonneries antipasti du traiteur italien en entrée (hein Robertav ! :love
- du _Grug_ sur lit de légumes en sauteuse (ça lui va bien)
- gariguettes et framboise

Vin blanc

Ca devrait aller tranquille...


PS: pour le _Grug_, c'est du _lieu noir_, très cool poisson :love:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

comme se midi je pense croque monsieur de chez le café des cordeliers a clisson (il est si bon)


----------



## Malow (3 Mai 2005)

Grosse flemme ce soir alors hot dog faits maison avec baguette qui sort tout juste de la boulangerie.  ca change et c'est un régal.


----------



## Lio70 (3 Mai 2005)

Pour l'instant, le riz cuit. J'y ajouterai des tomates, des herbes et, pour boire, un "Chateau Piquette"  acheté 2 balles chez le pakistanais au coin de la rue.


----------



## valoriel (3 Mai 2005)

Ca y est, l'inspiration est venue!!! 

Deux oeufs sur le plat avec une salade d'endive 



 BON APPETIT A TOUS ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Riz Bazmati !!!!!!!!!!    ( après on va dire que je radote, mais bon, c'est la base de mon régime étudiant    )


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Mai 2005)

ben j'ai pas encore mangé, mais ça ne me dit rien... Au pire, je me contenterai d'un morceau de conté...


Au fait, hier, j'avais dit canard à l'orange, mais c'était aux olives, je ne sais pas pourquoi je me suis gouré...


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2005)

y'a eu changement sur les entrées, shop fermé, mais c'était fort délicieux (un truc avec de l'artichaud, du saumon et un ½uf poché, au traiteur pas loin mais pas italien...)
Miam, avec deux bouteilles  de blanc excellents (un Macon et un vin du pays basque)


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mai 2005)

Là ce soir c'est pas très original mais vite prêt : raviolis tomate aromatisés au basilique et thym...  simple mais efficace une fois de temps en temps...(repos aujourd'hui :rateau: )

Hier c'était une tortilla massive aux petits oignons et poivrons... :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Mai 2005)

Une salade verte, vinaigrette maison aglio e olio, un peu de parmesan râpé dessus, tomates cherry coupées en moitiés. Du pain de campagne, un verre de vin rouge. Et hop.


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là ce soir c'est pas très original mais vite prêt : raviolis tomate aromatisés au basilique et thym...  simple mais efficace une fois de temps en temps...(repos aujourd'hui :rateau: )
> 
> Hier c'était une tortilla massive aux petits oignons et poivrons... :love:




Moi aussi c'est ravioli, mais au curry, un délice


----------



## pixelemon (11 Mai 2005)

oeuf mollet cassé sur salade d'endives+mozzarella+poivrons+vinaigre framboise+huile olive+moutarde douce+sel+poivre+tomates cerise coupées en deux ou trois...

vin rouge ne sait pas encore lequel mais surement Mas du Novi.

en dessert un yogourt au litchee de chez plus qui


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

Une tarte à la rhubarbe refroidi !


----------



## mado (12 Mai 2005)

Saumon en papillotte à la fleur de sel de Ré sur son lit de poireaux 

Lo, je t'en envoie par la poste ?


----------



## mado (12 Mai 2005)

En attendant le facteur


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mai 2005)

Ce soir c'était une petite salade aux lardons fris :love: accompagnée de son chèvre frais et de pommes de terres délicatement décorée d'une vinaigrette au vinaigre d'estragon-crème... et oh ! surprise la vinaigrette ressemblait vraiment à une délicieuse béarnaise réchauffées par les pommes de terre fraichement cuites :love: :love: :love:

Un délice !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Mai 2005)

Et moi ce soir c'était un poulet vindaloo (un truc indien quoi :rateau: ) avec des bananes cuites et du riz, le tout bien bien piquant comme je l'aime :love:


----------



## Malow (12 Mai 2005)

Pas encore manger..un bordeaux (Camarsac), et on vient d'entamer un Merlot...voili voilou.
demain peut etre!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mai 2005)

Ce soir c'est trankillouh je cuisine pas  

Allez, un petit take-away chinois :love:

Potage piquant + dim sums !

Miams tout ça !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

Repas gastronomique pour moi ce soir:

Durum frites, feta et (beaucoup) de sauce andalouse :love: :rateau: 

Bon app' tout le monde


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

cannelloni maison :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> cannelloni maison :love:


 Miams, tu m'invited dis :love: je compte sur une bonne bouteille de rouge hein  

y a un de ces restos dans ma rue qui vous fait de ces pâtes toutes fraîches :love: je parle pas des cannelonis  un délice !


----------



## azéron (13 Mai 2005)

cannelloni maison :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Miams, tu m'invite dis :love: je compte sur une bonne bouteille de rouge hein
> 
> y a un de ces restos dans ma rue qui vous fait de ces pâtes toutes fraîches :love: je parle pas des cannelonis  un délice !


Volontier si tu arrives à faire Liège-Paris en 30 minutes 

Bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

sauté de legumes.....mias c'est pas moi qui cuisine


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

croque monsieur, je fais mon feignant ce soir...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

côte de boeuf de 568 grammes


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> côte de boeuf de 568 grammes


 enfin un amateur de viande rouge

Mangeons du boeuf


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2005)

Une cote de boeuf :love:
Au barbecue bien saisie :love: :love:
Avec des pommes de terre bien relevées :love: :love: :love:
J'AI FAIM!!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

zavez rien pigé c'est barbac dans un squat' c'est juste histoire de pousser leur chipolatta hors de la grille


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2005)

Omelette à la ciboulette et salade verte


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Omelette à la ciboulette et salade verte


Hmmm... délicieux :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En attendant le facteur


tiens docévite


----------



## mado (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens docévite


----------



## docloulou (14 Mai 2005)

steak - pomme de terre rissolées

me suis régalé ( en plus z'ai fait ca bien pour une fois .....  )


----------



## duracel (21 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, cordons bleus...


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)

fast food


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mai 2005)

Gnoccis frais à la sauce fromage de chèvre-tomate-crème :love:

Un régal :love: :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2005)

au fait modern, je t'attend toujours pour les cannellonis maison :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mai 2005)

J'arrive, j'arrive :love:

Un petit rosé ça te va ? :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

bon cote de porc et petite bière bulgare :love:


----------



## iDiot (21 Mai 2005)

Bah... ce soir c'est boite de thon, oeufs sur le plat et fromage... pas eu le temps de faire les courses aujourd'hui  Y personne qui veut passer chez moi avec des ptis plats? J'ai un four à micro-ondes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Une soupe à l'oignon et eau gazeuze (un apéro de mariage cet après-midi).


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Mai 2005)

Groin d'âne aux lardons
Terrine de sanglier maison
Poulet à l'aïl et au laurier
Riz basmati
Tome fraîche de brebis d'Ardèche
Crème renversée

Côte du Duras blanc,
Morgon

café serré

ensuite tournée des grands ducs avec des amis en ville


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Groin d'âne aux lardons
> Terrine de sanglier maison
> Poulet à l'aïl et au laurier
> Riz basmati
> ...


dis moi , combien de personnes se cachent sous ton pseudo ? t'es siamois ? tu fais des réserves pour tes petits ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Groin d'âne aux lardons
> Terrine de sanglier maison
> Poulet à l'aïl et au laurier
> Riz basmati
> ...


putain comme il nous écrase tous !


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain comme il nous écrase tous !



La vie est trop courte pour manger des boites


----------



## iDiot (21 Mai 2005)

Si tu as besoin d'un coup de main... fais moi signe  Et si non, ben bon app quand meme, et pense à ceux qui mange des boite


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> La vie est trop courte pour manger des boites



Nous on mange l'intérieur des boîtes pas les boîtes


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain comme il nous écrase tous !




Juste un lyonnais ! Croix-roussien (pentes ou plateau ?  ) de surcroît ! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Juste un lyonnais ! Croix-roussien (pentes ou plateau ?  ) de surcroît ! :love:



_Fête à Totof_ 

Je n'ai pas rencontré le bon alors


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> _Fête à Totof_
> 
> Je n'ai pas rencontré le bon alors



Doit être de la Guillotière..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Doit être de la Guillotière..



certainement il n'a pas toute sa tête


----------



## duracel (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## hegemonikon (21 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

>



Il n'est pas trop tard pour contacter le centre anti-poison le plus proche ! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mai 2005)

Et bien sûr après le blanc, un petit thé Twinning des Iles pour digérer :love:

Lovely :love: :love: :love: avec une tite cuillère de miel, délicieux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonne côte de porc et petite bière :love:



*Vous voulez que je vous dise ?*
Cet homme là sait vivre !
  

 :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

dinde pruneaux carottes et eurovision .... mmmm c'est bon ... ya meme à boire et à manger à l'ecran


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez que je vous dise ?*
> Cet homme là sait vivre !
> 
> 
> :love:


 C'est sa maman qui cuisine  :love:


----------



## iDiot (22 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, ce sera un bon petit resto italien avec des amis 

_Une pizza au fromage de chevre, une. Et un pichet de pinard_  :love:

Et oui, faut bien rattraper le coup d'hier soir


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

Risotto ai funghi, recette maison  :love: 
Et une petite Leffe Triple pour aller avec, c'est très bon.


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

des oeufs ... dur que ma maman a laissé cuire 30 minutes au lieu de 10    
ça va être des oeufs bétonnés  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (22 Mai 2005)

Ce soir ce sera veau orloff et purée maison


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mai 2005)

Je me tate pour un petit Chinois à emporter...  :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2005)

Du doubichou 

Vous vous souvenez du Père Noël est une ordure avec l'équipe du Splendid ? Vous vous souvenez du voisin hollandais du dessus cuisinant un truc ignoble qu'il appelle Doubichou ? 

Hier soir, j'ai mangé du doubichou 

Enfin, il n'avait de doubichou que le nom.... 
C'est une recette inventée et baptisée comme ça par joli-papa 
C'était...étonnant mais super bon...

Alors, c'était une demi aubergine recouverte d'une tranche de jambon de parme, de tomates du marché et de pesto maison :love:

Super bon :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

oui oui des Doubichous de Sofia


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mai 2005)

'sais pas encore ce que jmange ce soir, je vais au resto


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je me tate pour un petit Chinois à emporter...  :love:


Moi je me tate plus, je saute  nems et porc à la sauce piquante chez le chinois du coin


----------



## sylko (22 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, ce sera fondue aux tomates. Comme ça, pas de risque de laisser tomber les morceaux de pain dans le caquelon.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Lapin + Bière


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, ce sera fondue aux tomates. Comme ça, pas de risque de laisser tomber les morceaux de pain dans le caquelon.


quand t'auras gouté la mienne


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui oui des Doubichous de Sofia




j'ai bu de la bière qui venait de la bas hier


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

y'avait aussi une histoire de machins roulés sous les aisselles il me semble   

ps : mackie , c'est bien Sofia ... j'aime bien comme nom


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'avait aussi une histoire de machins roulés sous les aisselles il me semble



oui c'est kloug 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : mackie , c'est bien Sofia ... j'aime bien comme nom




surtout si on remplace le A par un E :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est kloug



C'est juste, hihihi


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

une tite tarte tatin maison... son parfum me fait saliver alors que je suis en train de travailler .... quelle torture.....!!! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2005)

ce soir : metaxa


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2005)

je crois que ça va être kebab ce soir..;
Le frigo est vide, et j'ai as envie de pates...


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, repas petit dejeuner :love:

de temps en temps j'aime bien me faire ça


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce soir : metaxa


euh... tu peux traduire...? :rose:

j'ai autre chose aussi mais bon ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

ouais, c'est cool comme repas. Bien d'accord...

Mais j'ai quand même eu du roti ce soir. Et en entrée, une petite salade tomates mais jambon oeuf et tout... Une salade d'été quoi...


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Mai 2005)

Repas léger pour bien commencer la semaine:

_Minestrone alla moda di Siena_
Saint-Marcellin de la mère Richard
Un verre (ou deux) de _Chianti_

j'adore les soupes


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

Melon (+ radis mais j'aime pas trop)
petit pois carrotes ... ça casse 
et euh ... surement rien parce que je suis sure que ma maman a oublié d'acheter du sucre et j'aime pas les yahourt tout tout natures


----------



## Malow (23 Mai 2005)

j'en sais rien faut demander a jahrom...    
HA lala, les femmes de nos jours...


----------



## iDiot (23 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Repas léger pour bien commencer la semaine:
> 
> _Minestrone alla moda di Siena_
> Saint-Marcellin de la mère Richard.
> ...



Dis moi... tu veux pas m'inviter à une petite bouffe un de ces quatre? :rose:  

A force, j'ai honte de dire ce que je vais manger ce soir... :rose: :rateau:

Attention je me lance! :hein: 
Pour moi ce soir c'est baguette, frometon, charcutaille et un bon petit rouge... Finalement... je pense que j'aime bien la simplicité :love:


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Attention je me lance! :hein:
> Pour moi ce soir c'est baguette, frometon, charcutaille et un bon petit rouge... Finalement... je pense que j'aime bien la simplicité :love:


  

Sinon pour moi, ce sera taboulé et boulette de sorcières :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :up
> 
> Sinon pour moi, ce sera taboulé et boulette de sorcières :love:


drôles de sorcières ... c'est quoi ?


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> drôles de sorcières ... c'est quoi ?


boulettes de viande hachée, avec sauce tomate faîte maison

Mais pour faire manger au petit frère, c'est plus facile avec une baguette magique


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Repas léger pour bien commencer la semaine:
> 
> _Minestrone alla moda di Siena_
> Saint-Marcellin de la mère Richard
> ...





Pour les soupes, faudra que tu passes par chez nous... on en fait très régulièrement !  hésites pas à dire coucouc si tu passes par ici, les lyonnais sont les bienvenus, tu le sais ! /D 
Et t'en profiteras pour nous monter un _Saint-Marcellin_, car vraiment Lyon nous manque vraiment côté table...

Sinon, ce soir des restes... fameux ! du ouikende. On va se régaler d'un certain poulet 
y'aura aussi du broccoli et de la salade.
_Et sans doute de la glace pour accompagner StarWars Ep. IV _


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand t'auras gouté la mienne




ça SM, faut pas me le dire, j'en ai jamais mangé et maintenant je vais te tanner pour que tu m'en fasses une dès que tu passes nous voir par ici !    

rhoooo... une fondue à la tomate _Supermoquette made_, j'ose même pas imaginer la fin de soirée


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

manger, pas con, mais quoi ?


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les soupes, faudra que tu passes par chez nous... on en fait très régulièrement !  hésites pas à dire coucouc si tu passes par ici, les lyonnais sont les bienvenus, tu le sais ! /D
> Et t'en profiteras pour nous monter un _Saint-Marcellin_, car vraiment Lyon nous manque vraiment côté table...
> 
> Sinon, ce soir des restes... fameux ! du ouikende. On va se régaler d'un certain poulet
> ...



Cochon qui s'en d...


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> manger, pas con, mais quoi ?


du poisson


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

Je suis tombée là dessus ce week-end... Entre le cari langouste et le cari bibiche...


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombée là dessus ce week-end... Entre le cari langouste et le cari bibiche...



Arf : ça me rappelle la cantine dans ma jeunesse à la Réunion:

rougaille saucisse les jours pairs, rougaille morue les jours impairs

L'horreur !


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

Hier soir on a ete se manger un petit truc chez Bolas Bug :love: a Liege, place du Marche :love:

Mon copain a deguste une poellee de Scampis avec des fetuccinis et moi une assiette de tapas, une chose a dire delicieux 

En plus, y z'ont un iMac G5 et iTunes pour diffuser leur zique :love: la classe :style:


----------



## valoriel (24 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir on a ete se manger un petit truc chez Bolas Bug :love: a Liege, place du Marche :love:
> 
> Mon copain a deguste une poellee de Scampis avec des fetuccinis et moi une assiette de tapas, une chose a dire delicieux
> 
> En plus, y z'ont un iMac G5 et iTunes pour diffuser leur zique :love: la classe :style:


Tout ça ne nous dit pas ce que tu mangeras ce soir :love: 

Sinon, tu as raison un G5 pour passer de la musique, c'est la grande classe 

M'enfin, moi ce soir je vais manger ... oups, le frigo est vide :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

A mon avis ca va etre basique dans le genre Steak hache de boeuf, salade et puree ou un truc dans le genre :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (24 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça ne nous dit pas ce que tu mangeras ce soir :love:
> 
> [...]
> 
> M'enfin, moi ce soir je vais manger ... oups, le frigo est vide :hein:



Toi non plus   

Mais il doit bien trainer une boite de sardine dans le coin non? 

Pour moi ce soir... ben ce sera comme hier soir... et tout les soir de la semaine d'ailleurs... Pain, formache et charcutaille... mais je pense pas qu'il reste du rouche... donc eau et jus de fruit, ça peut pas faire de mal de temps en temps... (mais attention, faut pas abuser...)

Bon app à tous et à toutes


----------



## Lio70 (24 Mai 2005)

Moi c'est en train de cuire: blanc de poulet, tomate, courgette, herbes, un peu de crème et de fromage pour la sauce. Avec des pâtes. Et un coup de rouge (déjà entamé en vous écrivant).

Bon appétit!

Au fait Angie, chez Bolas Bug  il y a une salle à l'étage. Idée pour une AES-mini...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

moi pèates express avec sauce minute made in ticino :love:


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

Même quand tu parles bouffe je comprends rien..


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est en train de cuire: blanc de poulet, tomate, courgette, herbes, un peu de crème et de fromage pour la sauce. Avec des pâtes. Et un coup de rouge (déjà entamé en vous écrivant).
> 
> Bon appétit!
> 
> Au fait Angie, chez Bolas Bug  il y a une salle à l'étage. Idée pour une AES-mini...


 Faudrait lancer ca 

Clairement ! surtout qu'en plus on y mange vraiment tres bien et c'est encore democratique comme prix. On a meme eu droit au verre offert par la maison   

Par contre y a un des serveurs qui etait completement beauf 

:love:


----------



## macmommy (25 Mai 2005)

rien de tout ce soir c'est la jeun chez moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mai 2005)

Moi je vais faire ce que j'avais prévu hier vu que monsieur a voulu manger des frites hier 

Steack haché de boeuf avec une petite salade vinaigrette crème et aussi purée  simple mais bon 

Puis je me demande si je referais pas quelques tits makis maintenant que je viens d'aller rechercher des feuilles de nori :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

Pain d'aubergine, sauce tomate maison, salade de roquette, petit Saint MArcellin  et Un Fitou de derrière les fagots...    :love:


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pain d'aubergine, sauce tomate maison, salade de roquette, petit Saint MArcellin et Un Fitou de derrière les fagots...  :love:


 

Bernard.. Un verre de rosé devant les rosiers 

Moi je mange chez la masseuse officielle, une _tartasse_ comme elle dit.. 


(j'espère que le vin sera bon cette fois-ci.. Fitou du littoral pour préciser, si mes souvenirs sont bons)


----------



## Lerenard (25 Mai 2005)

Ben moi se sera avec des potes :

ru et flammenküch'  *

*restaurant universitaire et tarte flambée quoi !    



allez je vous dis bye...

ça veut ciao en anglais.


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mai 2005)

Voilou, les sushis sont terminés... 

On voit pas grand chose sur la tof mais ils sont appétissants


----------



## Talchan (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je mange chez la masseuse officielle, une _tartasse_ comme elle dit..



en plus de la tartasse y'aura des carottes rapées


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2005)

Croque monsieur maison ce soir.


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

encore manger  :affraid: mais c'est plusieurs fois par jour alors !


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Mai 2005)

Ce soir simple:

100 gr. de _pancetta_
1 oignon
1 ½uf entier
2 jaunes d'½ufs
1 verre de vin blanc (le reste de la bouteille pour le cuiso   )
15 cl d'huile d'olive
100 gr. de parmesan
sel+poivre
200 gr. de spaghetti !

---------------------------->_Spaghetti alla carbonara_


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir simple:
> 
> 100 gr. de _pancetta_
> 1 oignon
> ...


mais c'est pas possible ça    :affraid:  :mouais: 
tu comptes hiberner ?


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Mai 2005)

euh c'est pour ... deux


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

Là, un grec de base, rien envie de faire ce soir et ce qui reste dans le frigo me tente pas... 
Pour _un_ ce soir...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mai 2005)

Purée/jambon blanc... valeur sûre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> en plus de la tartasse y'aura des carottes rapées



Et j'étais même pas invitée ?  o je note !)

Elle était bonne cette tartasse ? 

 Moi aussi j'en ai mangé une, avec une salade de riz ... simple mais bon et dans un cadre particulièrement sympathique :
musique de fond de grenouilles (symphonie N° croâ de Splach ), quelques solos de merles, décor animés avec par ordre d'apparition : un héron gris, des milans, des grenouilles, des poissons j'ai boulié le nom), deux hérons blancs et des ragondins ...

Splendide final de monsieur Soleil, il s'est couché pile poil à l'heure ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Mai 2005)

Assiette de mon Papa : Ananas, melon, concombres, parmesan, oeufs mimosa, pitis pois   
 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

Moi une maiwen, rasée.


----------



## maiwen (26 Mai 2005)

...   

(c'était bon mais là j'suis sur le c** ... c'est quoi ces manières sm ??? )


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2005)

bon le barbecue est lancé, il n'y a plus qu'a attendre :love: (bon ou est la balance ... ?  )


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> (c'était bon mais là j'suis sur le c** ... c'est quoi ces manières sm ??? )


Tu as raison, ne te laisse pas faire!

Enfin pour moi aussi, le repas fut délicieux, avec des glaces en dessert :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Mai 2005)

salade, vinaigrette home-made, pain campagnard, un morceau de gruyère, des tomates cherry... et en dessert : sorbet aux limons, fraises du pays. :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Mai 2005)

trop bon aussi ce que j'ai mangé...
Mon frère nous a préparé un bon plat... Des petite morceaux de dinde émincés avec une super sauce chutney, à la mangue, avec aussi des petits bouts de pomme... Un bon riz pour accompagner ça... Un délice


----------



## Lio70 (30 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, c'est bavette à l'échalote, gratin dauphinois (tout préparé avec mes petites mains) et un Gigondas.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Petits pois crus en attendant le Riz Basmati !!!!! Miam !!!


----------



## macarel (30 Mai 2005)

Tarte à l'oignon, et un artichaut à deshabiller avec un bonne sauce  :love:


----------



## illya Milapine (31 Mai 2005)

Nachos con Queso + a lot of Corona Beer !!!


Hihihi, mon alimentation est assez primaire je dois l'avouer


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Juin 2005)

Ce soir petit casse-croûte avant d'aller boire un pot en ville :

Viande de b½uf séché & vin espagnol
Gressins italiens

un peu de lecture au cas ou 






PS oui oui je vais bientôt changer la toile cirée


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

pas beaucoup de viande ni de vin pour plusieurs gros livres... 
Sinon ce soir, c'est quiche lorraine maison :love:
avec sûrement un petit (ou grand  ) verre de cotes de Blayes :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juin 2005)

Là c'est une petite salade fraîche de de betteraves rouges arrosées d'une petite vinaigrette légère puis ça va être des nouilles minutes parce que j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête ce soir


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

ben là je sens qu'on va pas manger , mes parents sont pas rentrés alors    comment je vais faire ?    

(aaaangie aaaaaangie j'aime beaucoup ton avatar    :rateau: )


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Comme de par hasard ... pour une fois que je mets la table ... on va au resto ! non mais c'est pas croyable un truc pareil   ... on va fêter mon épreuve de philo ... et aussi parce que "y'a rien à manger à la maison" ...    :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben là je sens qu'on va pas manger , mes parents sont pas rentrés alors    comment je vais faire ?





tu fais a manger toute seule comme une grande ou je t'invite a diné :love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fais a manger toute seule comme une grande ou je t'invite a diné :love:


trop tard, on va au resto


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fais a manger toute seule comme une grande ou je t'invite a diné :love:





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Comme de par hasard ... pour une fois que je mets la table ... on va au resto ! non mais c'est pas croyable un truc pareil   ... on va fêter mon épreuve de philo ... et aussi parce que "y'a rien à manger à la maison" ...    :love:



zut j'ai proposer trop tard :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Comme de par hasard ... pour une fois que je mets la table ... on va au resto ! non mais c'est pas croyable un truc pareil   ... on va fêter mon épreuve de philo ... et aussi parce que "y'a rien à manger à la maison" ...    :love:


 Ca fait du bien le resto une fois de temps en temps...  Faut dire que pour la personne qui cuisine c'est parfois un peu pénible de manger  (pas que ce soit dégueu  ) c'est juste qu'on a beigné dans les odeurs de cuisson etc...

Hier, on s'est fait un de ces Chinois d'enfer :love: (pour ceux qui connaissent, il s'agit du restaurant "Shangaï" à Liège, vraiment top leur cuisine, très raffiné et bon rapport qualité/prix  y font même du vrais nid d'hirondelle  ) 

Petit menu composé d'un potage, de dim sums ( :love: les dim sums ) puis d'un plat spécialisé de la maison... Leur carte des vins est aussi très bien     (pitit Gewustramineeeeeeerrrrrrrr :love: )


----------



## Malow (9 Juin 2005)

Ce soir ce sera carottes rapée, ( comme d'hab....j'adore les crudités, et en particulier les carottes rapées ) et de la viande rouge, bavette....un délice.    

Bon app a ceux qui ne vont pas tarder a se mettre a table.


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ce sera carottes rapée, ( comme d'hab....j'adore les crudités, et en particulier les carottes rapées ) et de la viande rouge, bavette....un délice.
> 
> Bon app a ceux qui ne vont pas tarder a se mettre a table.


ça rend aimable les carottes rapés


----------



## Malow (9 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça rend aimable les carottes rapés



Le bar a flood, c'est de l'autre coté...


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Le bar a flood, c'est de l'autre coté...


oui mais c'était une citation de ma maman et de ma mamy (  )
"tiens des carottes rapées , ca rend aimable" ...  


oops :rose: je me voyais dans le thread des citations  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Patamach (9 Juin 2005)

j'sais pas quoi manger ce soir ma cops est pas là et je suis nul en cuisine


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juin 2005)

kebab?


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

double post


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

sinon, dans ce cas, les plats cuisinée, c'est pas mal... 2 minutes au micro-ondes...
Et ca change du kebab...


----------



## Patamach (9 Juin 2005)

va falloir que j'aille hté un truc y'a que du ronron dans le placard


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas quoi manger ce soir ma cops est pas là et je suis nul en cuisine



j'sais pas quoi manger ce soir ma cops est là et elle est nulle en cuisine 

:love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Juin 2005)

le chat lui au moins y mange bien sa patée et ses croquettes


----------



## Patamach (9 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas quoi manger ce soir ma cops est là et elle est nulle en cuisine
> 
> :love:


 
ba au pire vous faites autre chose que diner ...


----------



## valoriel (9 Juin 2005)

Bon alors, ya quoi à manger ce soir? 

  

Pour moi c'était un panini avec des potes! On est aller se poser dans un petit parc dans Paris, en sortant des exams! C'était terrible :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Roooh , j'ai pas encore mangé  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (9 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> ba au pire vous faites autre chose que diner ...


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Moi , ce fut jambon de pays


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Ravioli frais au fromage, saucisse de montbeliard :love:


----------



## deadlocker (11 Juin 2005)

La flemme de faire à manger... Surtout qu'avant faut faire la vaisselle de la semaine...

Chienne de vie !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> La flemme de faire à manger... Surtout qu'avant faut faire la vaisselle de la semaine...
> 
> Chienne de vie !


Il te reste 
-le kebab (ça sauve)
- Piz'
-Chinois
-squat chez un (une) pote...


----------



## sonnygirl (12 Juin 2005)

Ce soir, ce sera des endives au jambon.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, ce sera des endives au jambon.


et ton mari, il aime ça les endives au jambon?


----------



## sonnygirl (12 Juin 2005)

Et ta soeur ?


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

:love: une pointe d'amertume dans un monde brutes


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: une pointe d'amertume dans un monde brutes


Ca se mange ça?  

Pour moi ça sera une pizza


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2005)

un tajine aux figues ! 
Bon normalement c'était pour ce midi mais la recette dit qu'il faut que ça cuise encore 2h30... 
Finalement ce sera pour ce soir je crois ! 

Va falloir trouver une solution de repli pour ce midi !


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un tajine aux figues !
> Bon normalement c'était pour ce midi mais la recette dit qu'il faut que ça cuise encore 2h30...
> Finalement ce sera pour ce soir je crois !
> 
> Va falloir trouver une solution de repli pour ce midi !


ce midi ... qui ca bientôt devenir ce goûter


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

pintade pates et ... chevre a la télé!!!!


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Ben pour moi c'était pizza, sans chèvre, mais devant l'auberge espagnole


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour moi c'était pizza, sans chèvre, mais devant l'auberge espagnole


et une assiette anglaise qui marche ... une!


----------



## zolive12 (15 Juin 2005)

pour moi, ce sera bento devant l'ordi  

Comme mes petits copains japonais autour de moi....   

Oui, je vais manger maintenant, décalage horaire oblige.


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2005)

poulet petits oignons


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

attendez je regarde...
...

de la biere, c'est tout ce qui me reste...
:casse:


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Ce fut délicieux 

Crotin de chêvre, magret de canard et tatin (j'en ai pas beaucoup mangé, c'est Golf qui à finit )

Merci pour cette première miniAES fort sympathique


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

J'AI FAIM!!!!!!!!!

Et je ne sais pas quoi manger...


----------



## Nobody (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'AI FAIM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Et je ne sais pas quoi manger...



Un pain avec une saucisse cuite au barbec'?
Ou un pain avec un morceau de boudin blanc cuit au barbec'?

J'adore le boudin blanc cuit au barbec'!

BOUDIN BLANC POWAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

     

Faut qu'jen parle à ma femme, tiens.

"Chérie! Quand tu auras rangé les zip et que tu auras terminé de soigner tes brulures, tu penseras à mon boudin blanc?"
  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

raaah, ce soir c'est un bon cornet de bonnes frites bien belges :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2005)

ce soir?


ben... y reste des chips...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Quand j'ai fini d'acheter la boisson, il ne me reste pas grand chose pour manger.... Oeuf dûr et macédoine de légumes.


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Juin 2005)

Gaspacho
Sardines grillées au barbecue
Picodons de la Drôme (achetés sur un marché dimanche à l'aube après cette mémorable ÆS de Valence pendant que les loques  partaient se coucher dans leur camping  )

tout ça avec du thé glacé pour faire une petite cure sans alcool post ÆS


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Je me servirais bien un petit verre de rouge italien comme petit dessert :love: (un Montepulciano d'Abruzzo - Villa Cornaro acheté au traiteur italien du coin  )

Après une Bru légèrement pétillante et rafraichissante :love:


----------



## mado (20 Juin 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Gaspacho
> Sardines grillées au barbecue
> Picodons de la Drôme (achetés sur un marché dimanche à l'aube après cette mémorable ÆS de Valence pendant que les loques  partaient se coucher dans leur camping  )
> 
> tout ça avec du thé glacé pour faire une petite cure sans alcool post ÆS



Toujours aussi appétissant 

Une loque avec un frigo vide


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

ce soir cannelonis à la sm, des fois je m'épate :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une loque avec un frigo vide



Il existe mille et une façons de se faire inviter quand le frigo est vide


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2005)

Daurade au barbecue...Hum..


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juin 2005)

Je crois que je vais aller me chercher une pizza au resto italien à 20 mètres de chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Une bonne salde de mâche vinaigrette très relevée (je sais, c'est pas la saison), et un bonne bouteille de blanc. Demain : baptème... Mettons l'estomac en disette avant le grand jeu.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais aller me chercher une pizza au resto italien à 20 mètres de chez moi.



ben je vais aller goûter la "raisins rhum" que je suis allé chercher chez le Picard© sur le trottoir d'en face  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi j'ai pas de restau en bas de chez moi ? (Je n'ai qu'un local poubelle, ça limite).


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2005)

Super bon petit barbec avec du boeuf légèrement grillé, marmelade niçoise et frites :love:

Le tout arrosé de blanc et de cidre :love: :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (26 Juin 2005)

Je sais pas, mais c'était bon 

J'ai mangé chez un pote alors... m'enfin c'était délicieux :love:


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juin 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'était porc laqué emporté sur un coup de tête en passant devant le vietnamien du quartier.
Délicieux. 

Là, le thé vert infuse pendant que je pianote sur l'iBook, couché sur mon lit, nu comme un ver (putain de canicule).


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2005)

Trop tard fini de manger...    Mais c'était bon...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juin 2005)

escalope de dinde grillée, _pasta salad_ maison.  miam. :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

Moi ce fut : 

Fougasse aux lardons faite maison by me 

Salade --> riz , oeuf , thon .

Melon , peche , abricot .

Simple et dietitique


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2005)

*Pain d'Aubergine de ma Grand-mère  

*pour 6 personnes

5 belles aubergines épluchées et coupées en grosses rondelles, les faire bouillir et une fois cuites les presser fortement pour en extraire l'eau.
Mettre de côté
3/4  (450 grs)de pain MAhonnais rassis (je sais on n'en trouve presque plus , prendre à la place un pain blanc très compact, rassis aussi ) le râper, le mélanger aux aubergines encore tièdes avec une cuillère de beurre.
Ajouter 3 cuillères d'huile d'olive, 75 grs de fromage râpé, 4 ½ufs dont deux entiers , les deux autres blancs montés en neige, thym émietté, poivre, sel.
Travailler le tout, mettre en plat à gratin, chapelure, morceaux de beurre.
Mettre au four 1 heure 1/4 environ. Vérifier la cuisson en plantant une lame de couteau qui doit ressortir sèche.

Servir avec un coulis de tomate (fait maison bien entendu) Froid ou chaud...  

Bon App'
*
*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Barbecue Partyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Barbecue Partyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sous la pluie....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

hamburger


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2005)

J'sais pas encore vais faire les courses là, peut-être barbeuc...


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2005)

Ce sera barbeuc, j'ai pris un assortiment b½uf, porc et abats. J'ai juste un petit souci il vient de tomber une rincée et le barbecue à la braise mouillée éteinte ça cuit pas trop. Ja vais voir le plan B...


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Moi pizza faite par moi


----------



## macarel (28 Juin 2005)

salade tomate/oignons du jardin, salade concombre/jus de citron/ sucre du jardin, (pas le sucre hein), lasagne, (du boucher), en desert melon (jardin, encore) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> alade concombre/jus de citron/ sucre du jardin, (pas le sucre hein)


ça que tu précises parce que sinon, c'est pas évident... Surtout pour moi, je rame et j'ai le disque dur carré qui frotte dans les coins


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

Heu  les restes de la _pasta-salad_ d'hier. :love: c'est encore meilleur....


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> raaah, ce soir c'est un bon cornet de bonnes frites bien belges :love:



Moi, qui étant belge, explique a longueur des années que la frite n'est pas une caractéristique belge,
franchement tu me déçois! Chez nous c'est la patate à l'eau! J'en ai marre de faire des frites  , d'ailleurs c'est lui qui les fait désormais! En lui expliquant bien le procédé :love: :love: Et l'animal en profite, des frites tous les samedis pour les copains, hiver comme été. Avec steack Américain (a cause du mou avec le croquant) Avec béarnaise sur un rôti de beauf ...


----------



## energizer (28 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Avec steack Américain (a cause du mou avec le croquant)



miam, miam  :love:


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Moi, qui étant belge, explique a longueur des années que la frite n'est pas une caractéristique belge,
> franchement tu me déçois! Chez nous c'est la patate à l'eau! J'en ai marre de faire des frites  , d'ailleurs c'est lui qui les fait désormais! En lui expliquant bien le procédé :love: :love: Et l'animal en profite, des frites tous les samedis pour les copains, hiver comme été. Avec steack Américain (a cause du mou avec le croquant) Avec béarnaise sur un rôti de beauf ...


Ca doit être une épidémie  car le mien (Belge aussi), samedi, c'est filet américain ou steak et ... frites 
Ah ces Belges et leurs _petites habitudes_ :love: :love: :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Juillet 2005)

Repas léger (sic) ce soir dans un bouchon lyonnais classique avec un ami :

Salade de pommes de terre au harengs,
Tartare poëlé avec son gratin dauphinois,
Saint Marcellin bien coulant.

2 pots lyonnais (2 x 46 cl  ) de Chenas (c'est du Beaujolais rouge pour les incultes  ).

Il fait doux ce soir sur le plateau de la Cx-Rousse alors on en profite: surtout que tout ça était présenté par une sublime serveuse qui ressemble a Anna Karina jeune avec de jolis piercings bien placés et d'une sensualité rare ...

C'était Hegemonikon en direct de boboland (qui va d'ailleurs vous laisser pour aller boire un pot avec la jolie serveuse  mais je m'égare le sujet c'était "ya quoi à manger ce soir"... ), à vous les studios.


----------



## valoriel (5 Juillet 2005)

Une flammenküche achetée chez Franprix 

Pas mauvais... un repas étudiant quoi


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

[/URL][/IMG] 

ELLE VA NOUS MANGER


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

Magret (piqué avec des anchois, de l'ail et du romarin des éoliennes) aux pêches.

Après un pantagruélique week end essentiellement végétarien, un peu de viande :rose: , mais je sais que ma paloise préférée comprend de quoi je parle.


----------



## macarel (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Magret (piqué avec des anchois, de l'ail et du romarin des éoliennes) aux pêches.
> 
> Après un pantagruélique week end essentiellement végétarien, un peu de viande :rose: , mais je sais que ma paloise préférée comprend de quoi je parle.


Hmm, ça a l'air bon :love: 
Je suis à la Ratatouille "jardin" avec des pastas au pesto


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Hmm, ça a l'air bon :love:
> Je suis à la Ratatouille "jardin" avec des pastas au pesto



Ça sent bon en tous cas. Comme chez toi j'imagine 

Dis, vers tes lions et girafes du sud, y'a des éoliennes aussi ?


----------



## macarel (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent bon en tous cas. Comme chez toi j'imagine
> 
> Dis, vers tes lions et girafes du sud, y'a des éoliennes aussi ?


Y'en a pas mal même, ça change des centrales nucléaires  
Puis, ça ventile avec cette chaleur (29°C sous le pergola)


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas mal même, ça cvhange des centrales nucléaires
> Puis, ça ventile avec cette chaleur (29°C sous le pergola)



Il me semblait 
Oui, et hier elles étaient somptueuses en fin de journée sous le ciel un peu nuageux.
Bon app'.


----------



## macarel (12 Juillet 2005)

Gaspacho, tomates farcies, fromage blance avec des figues au sirop.    :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2005)

Carpaccio de saumon, courgettes façon Elene  , crumble aux abricots avec 4 bougies :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

cuisses de grenouille


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cuisses de grenouille


miom :sick:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Entrecôte au grill, salade.... :love: et le petit rosé qui va bien avec.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi, ce soir : yohuourt...euh ayourt ... yououurt ....  ... enfin, un truc blanc pâteux qui sort d'un bocal et dans lequel on met du sucre pour que ce soit moins mauvais.....:rateau:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

coucou zebig.  
mets un peu de cannelle dans ton yaourt... ça lui confèrera une petite goutte de paradis.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

et 2 dl de whisky aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> coucou zebig.
> mets un peu de cannelle dans ton yaourt... ça lui confèrera une petite goutte de paradis.


 
 ... j'avais cru lire "cannabis" .....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  ... ce soir, j'essaie la cannelle !!!!!


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'avais cru lire "cannabis" .....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  ...


ça peut marcher aussi.   



> ce soir, j'essaie la cannelle !!!!!


 tu m'en diras des nouvelles.


----------



## madlen (15 Juillet 2005)

la canelle?! moi j'avais le souvenire que c'etais la noix de muscad qui pétait pas mal.


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

La cannelle ça ne pète pas. Ca adoucit.


----------



## madlen (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La cannelle ça ne pète pas. Ca adoucit.



 :rateau:  :rose: d'ailleurs ça doit etre bon, j'aime bien la canelle moi


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2005)

He bien moi ce soir, je m'embêtes pas.
J'ai pas pu faire les courses, alors manquant d'ingrédients ce sera restau ! :love:


----------



## madlen (15 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir je vais inviter mon amoureuzzze à manger des bons filets de pêrche au bord du lac, 
rien de mieux avec ce temps ! on improvisera la suite selon les envies


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

confit de canard avec pdt sautées dans la graisse du coin-coin   

... sans oublier une pointe d'ail  :love:


----------



## macarel (16 Juillet 2005)

ratatouille fait par mes soins (oui, oui encore, mais jardin oblige) :love:  :love: 
Avec un roti de porc de mon boucher préféré. Tarte tatin abricot,oui, jardin aussi  
Puis, le rosé frais......... (27°C à l'hombre de la pergola à cet heure-ci )


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Espadon facon livournaise


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2005)

Taboulé bien frais, pêches pochées à la menthe. Et une pomme   mangez des pommes


----------



## ollivier37 (17 Juillet 2005)

Pizza(s)


----------



## sylko (17 Juillet 2005)

Pierrade et salade.


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Pizza by me


----------



## macarel (17 Juillet 2005)

les restes de hier :love: + salade tomates/feta/olivesnoires/oignons :love: 
Du rouge aujourd'hui (Fitou)


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, ça va être des nouilles chinoises sautées au poulet et aux petits légumes / Haricots mange-tout :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Bon un vote, j'hésite entre:

- truite au persil
- risotto-bolets-safran
- courgettes farcies à la mozza et jambon cru

 ???


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

saucisses à la cocotte et petits pois


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon un vote, j'hésite entre:
> 
> - truite au persil
> - risotto-bolets-safran
> ...



Les bolets ! en juillet, y'a pas à hésiter


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

tu fais chier avec ta saucisse, je vais commander une pizza du coup


----------



## Wynaut87 (17 Juillet 2005)

sandwich


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> les restes de hier :love: + salade tomates/feta/olivesnoires/oignons :love:
> Du rouge aujourd'hui (Fitou)



Ah, du fitou, il m'en reste une bouteille, je pense. 
Bonne idée, je vais la déboucher 

Edit : zut, il ne m'en reste plus (ça part trop vite). 
Bon, ben un corbières ira bien aussi


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais chier avec ta saucisse, je vais commander une pizza du coup



La pizza du coup n'est pas un mauvais choix, pour peu que ça soit un bon coup


----------



## macarel (17 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, ça va être des nouilles chinoises sautées au poulet et aux petits légumes / Haricots mange-tout :love:




hmm, très bon idée ça :love:


----------



## macarel (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon un vote, j'hésite entre:
> 
> - truite au persil
> - risotto-bolets-safran
> ...


je ferai les trois  Les trois vont très bien avec un p'tit blanc bien frais


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon un vote, j'hésite entre:
> 
> -
> - courgettes farcies à la mozza et jambon cru
> ...



je vais essayer cette recette, cela me changera de la tomate mozza,avec un filet d'huile d'olive bien sûr le basilic n'est pas indispensable,acompagné d'un vin doux, loupaic, ou coteaux du layon,ça passeras bien.  (le sauterne pour plus tard) et aprés, une noix d'etrecote maitre d'hotel avec un haut medoc. puis ,parmesan, sans desert,et café et pousse café ce menu et plus appreciable en trés bonne compagnie


----------



## pixelemon (23 Juillet 2005)

tarte aux poils (sans poils) et miel (non collant)...


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

Alors ce soir ...
En entrée, salade de tomates, haricots verts et poivrons du jardin.
Le plat principal sera une Lotte à l'armoricaine ! :love:
En plus j'en ai pris une grosse, comme çà je vais pouvoir inviter du monde. :love:
Bon reste à choisir le vin. :hein:
Un Chablis ? Bien avec les poissons, mais la lotte c'est fragile. 
Un Graves ? Non, trop gras. 
Un Alsace ? Non trop sec ! 
Un Puligny-Montrachet... Mouais !   J'ai trouvé ! :love:
Bon va falloir que je me trouve un ch'tit dessert qui fasse bien la continuité. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors ce soir ...
> En entrée, salade de tomates, haricots verts et poivrons du jardin.
> Le plat principal sera une Lotte à l'armoricaine ! :love:
> En plus j'en ai pris une grosse, comme çà je vais pouvoir inviter du monde. :love:
> ...


Bof, pour les vins, ce que j'te conseille c'est de tous les ouvrir, faut pas s'faire du mal à faire des choix aussi durs dans la vie... Tu nous en parleras dans le fil sur les boissons


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

En fait j'ai trouvé en cherchant dans la cave, un Pouilly-Fuissé, qui ma fois s'est très bien marié avec la lotte. :love:
Mais j'avais personne de dispo pour manger avec nous ce soir. 
Bah, on a des restes pour demain soir !


----------



## macarel (24 Juillet 2005)

J'ai été voir ma garigue préféré détruite par le feu hier et avant hier. Le feu a été allumé par un co***d à six endroits différents. Pour la journée ça me coupe l'appetit


----------



## ange_63 (26 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi ce soir voilà ce qu'il y a à manger : 




:love:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Juillet 2005)

Bah, vais peut être m'en faire un aussi tiens ! 
Mais je vais faire griller de l'agneau moi.  :love:


----------



## laurent1 (26 Juillet 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la pub mensongère, quand tu achètes le coca y'a pas la nana avec !!!!


 ben non... tu faits comme moi!! tu as la nana et puis tu achètes le coca!!! c'est inscrit en petitpetit charactère!!!!     

Ce soir c'est barbek chez tonton c yril et ca va faire trèèèèèèèsss mal!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, ça va être des délicieuse tagliatelles fraîches sauce bolo maison (avec des petits poivrons, des fines lamelles de carottes, des tomates fraîches, des petites lamelles fines d'oignons rouges, des champignons frais et plein d'autres douceurs :love: )

Voici déjà une tof de la sauce


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2005)

Pour inaugurer la saison des figues :love:

Gratin de figues au fromage de chèvre frais, idée piquée je sais plus où mais associée à un sacré bon moment gastronomique.


----------



## macarel (7 Septembre 2005)

Et les autres figues qu'on a ceuilli, on les met en sirop en conserve hein (avec quelques petites amandes) pour l'hiver en rajoutant un peu de grappa :love: 
A part ça pour ce soir: les restes du poulet triés de hier avec des macaroni gratiné au four.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Gratin de figues au fromage de chèvre frais, idée piquée je sais plus où mais associée à un sacré bon moment gastronomique.




*Tiens, par un heureux hasard*
ce soir, il n'y a pas d'alerte rouge, l'autoroute n'est pas coupée et j'aurais très envie de goûter ça...





 
 :love:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

Fais chier ! 
Mon figuier est tombé dans la tempête de euh... 93 ? 94 ? (je ne suis plus très sur de l'année, mais je suis certain qu'il est mort - quel dommage, le tronc faisait bien 120 cm de diamètre et les fruits, je vous dis pas, des figues toutes mangées par les merles - pas de la camelote  )


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2005)

Calamars à la romaine pour l'apéro au soleil...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2005)

Là c'est une volée de légumes frais légèrement poêlés avec du lard :love:


----------



## Lio70 (7 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Gratin de figues au fromage de chèvre frais, idée piquée je sais plus où mais associée à un sacré bon moment gastronomique.


Jamais essayé mais ça m'a l'air délicieux! :love:


----------



## Lio70 (7 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est une volée de légumes frais légèrement poêlés avec du lard :love:


Je vais aller me prendre une pizza Chez Dam tout près de chez toi, et une bouteille de rouge.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller me prendre une pizza Chez Dam tout près de chez toi, et une bouteille de rouge.


 Santé  :love:


PS - Chez moi maintenant c'est l'appart 205


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

pour moi ce soir ce sera du ricain poché à la sauce typhon.
ou p'tete des ecrevisses.
le tout bien arrosé avec un petit sancerre rosé bien frais ça c'est sur.


----------



## macarel (7 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Calamars à la romaine pour l'apéro au soleil...


p******n, il est ou ce soleil, beaucoup d'eau par ici


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

Ce soir tarte au thon et à la tomate, simple mais bon


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Septembre 2005)

poulet aux olives, avec un bon petit riz blanc...


----------



## cassandre57 (13 Septembre 2005)

Steack de thon à la poelle avec un filet d'huile d'olive, 
accompagné de haricots beurre aillés&#8230; miam !


----------



## macarel (13 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pour inaugurer la saison des figues :love:
> 
> Gratin de figues au fromage de chèvre frais, idée piquée je sais plus où mais associée à un sacré bon moment gastronomique.



Tu peux me donner la recette?


----------



## DarkNeo (13 Septembre 2005)

Moi des fois c'est Sandwich au bouillon de poule lol 
Je sais pas ce que je vais faire ce soir mais des pattes à la mayonnaise ca me botterais bien


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

Ce soir je ne me casse pas la tête ! :love:
Déplacement=restau.


----------



## ginette107 (13 Septembre 2005)

Ce soir après le cheval c'est pizza   :love:


----------



## krystof (14 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir après le cheval c'est pizza   :love:



Perso, je n'aime pas la viande de cheval. Je me contenterais de la pizza...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Septembre 2005)

*C'est avec un contentement non retenu*
que je constate la remontée de ce fil.

Du coup j'ai plus à aller le chercher.
Du coup, c'est avec émerveillement et allégresse que je tonitrue à clamer à la face du monde que je me suis fait hier soir du cassoulet pour trois jours !!!



 :love:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2005)

flatulences jusqu'à lundi prochain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> flatulences jusqu'à lundi prochain


*Bah*
mes propres odeurs ne me dérangent pas !




 
 :style:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bah*
> mes propres odeurs ne me dérangent pas !
> 
> :style:



c'était un compliment


----------



## Macounette (14 Septembre 2005)

Pauvre SAGEsse.  

Ce soir on mange un truc de chez moi, ça commence par un r et ça finit par un e. :love: mais chut, ne le dites à personne  c'est une surprise.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Septembre 2005)

Scampis sauce diable :love:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre SAGEsse.
> 
> Ce soir on mange un truc de chez moi, ça commence par un r et ça finit par un e. :love: mais chut, ne le dites à personne  c'est une surprise.



du rutabaga en croûte ? Cool, j'en fais aussi des fois !


----------



## valoriel (14 Septembre 2005)

omelette lardon-pommes de terre et salade  :love: :love:

bon ap' à tous


----------



## Macounette (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> du rutabaga en croûte ? Cool, j'en fais aussi des fois !


mouarf    non, c'était une "simple" raclette :rose:  (mado, t'avais bon  )
Mais Lio70, qui dînait chez nous hier soir, a semblé bien apprécier (bien rentré, Lio ?) :love:

Ce soir par contre ce sera un truc plus léger... poisson-légumes ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


 beuark, c'est bien crade...


----------



## lumai (6 Octobre 2005)

> *heureusement que je ne suis pas musulman*



Bah ! 
T'as oublié les bougies dessus !


----------



## madlen (6 Octobre 2005)

Bien, alors en voyant le titre de cette discution, j'ai eu un gros ?
ma copine est de sortie ce soir, donc je suis tout seul, je vais pouvoir faire un truc bien
gore, style une raclette avec des patattes et du blanc


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir c'est cake au olives !


----------



## juju palavas (6 Octobre 2005)

poulet tandori, riz safrané


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2005)

Miam ! Poulet-riz également, mais plutôt curry jaune (et pas rouge comme le tandoori) et riz basmati cuit pilaff avec quelques bouts d'ananas et des raisins 
Des amandes éfilées avec la pâte de curry, une demi-banane, une échalote - le poulet dans la sauteuse un peu huilé - puis de la crême fraîche... Plein ! 
Servi avec un piment cru et frais en rondelles 
Agrémenté d'un côtes du rhône primé pour alléger l'ensemble - je vous rappelle que je mets PLEIN de crême  

PS : comme je mets de la banane ce coup-ci, pas besoin de chutney (confiture épicée de mangues), mais j'en dispose souvent dans l'assiette - et c'est toujours mangé ! 

On peut aussi contraster avec du raifort sur l'assiette (sorte de radis noir, comme du wasabi en plus cool). Très étrange mais pas désagréable ! Faut un peu tatonner au début niveau quantité dans la fourchette, mais ça peut vraiment le faire !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

pffffffff ..... a vous entendre vous etes tous de chef 10 etoiles dans vos cuisine     

ben ....... pas moi !!!!  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2005)

Faut se lancer, roberta ! 
Goûter le plat en cours d'élaboration (important) et ajouter ce qu'il te semble judicieux. 
Pas de recette, tout au feeling ! La plupart du temps, ça marche pas trop mal 

Pis au fil des essais, tu arrives à quelque chose de vraiment pas mauvais


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2005)

Pain d'Aubergine sauce tomate, jamon Serano, salade, fromage et raisin rose...


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

Soupe potimarron et courge au gingembre frais, corbieres, lindt 85% en dessert


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2005)

Goulash et Knepfle, salade, fromaget dessert au choix.
Je donne dans le simple, qui tient au ventre et qui tient chaud


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2005)

Poulet à la broche farci au citron et oignons, accompagné d'une ptite purée maison


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2005)

Purée de pommes de terre combinée avec du citron ? 
Tu n'as pas peur, toi ! J'adore ! Je vais essayer la prochaine fois ! 

Bon, je vous quitte... Je dois préparer quelques dernières petites choses.... et... À table !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

raclette    

... faut digérer, maintenant  :rose:


----------



## Jec (6 Octobre 2005)

Pâtes au pesto maison... juste du bonheur...si simple... comme la seule bonne raison d'être sur cette terre ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que je ne suis pas musulman



Ah mon salaud... 


:love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Purée de pommes de terre combinée avec du citron ?
> Tu n'as pas peur, toi ! J'adore ! Je vais essayer la prochaine fois !
> 
> Bon, je vous quitte... Je dois préparer quelques dernières petites choses.... et... À table !




Le citron c'est juste dans le cul de poulet, pour lui donner bonne haleine 


Hè le pesto on fait ça comment, ça se prépare facilement ou bien c'est une mixture de savant ? C'est de l'ail et du basilic principalement non ?


----------



## juju palavas (6 Octobre 2005)

j'ai fini de manger a demain pour le popo


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè le pesto on fait ça comment, ça se prépare facilement ou bien c'est une mixture de savant ? C'est de l'ail et du basilic principalement non ?




*Sauce au basilic*

50 g de feuilles de *Basilic frais*
30 g de pignons 
2 gousses d'ail
1 pincée de sel
Poivre
4 bonnes cuillères d'Huile d'Olive 
40 g de *Parmesan* râpé  (du vrai...  )

Triturez les feuilles de Basilic et les pignons dans un mortier avec un pilon, ajoutez l'ail, le sel et le poivre, jusqu'à obtenir une pâte épaisse.
Ajoutez l'huile et mélangez le tout comme pour faire une mayonnaise, atteindre la concistance d'une crème épaisse.
Ajoutez le parmesan.

Si vous n'avez pas de mortier vous pouvez utiliser un mixer à basse vitesse.

Vous pouvez en préparer une bonne quantité quiu se conserve fort bien dans un bocal fermé au réfrigérateur.

Avant de le mélanger avec des  pâtes ou gnocchi, on dilue le *Pesto* avec un peu d'eau de cuisson des pâtes.


Voilà... c'est tout...


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Octobre 2005)

ca m'a l'air trop bien ca... J'essayerai...


----------



## Jec (7 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ca m'a l'air trop bien ca... J'essayerai...



C'est dangereux ça !!! Tu vas rester croché !!


----------



## Jec (7 Octobre 2005)

Et surtout n'oublie pas avec tes pâtes au Pesto ça.... innoubliable ...


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Sauce au basilic*
> 
> 50 g de feuilles de *Basilic frais*
> 30 g de pignons
> ...




Super, merci 

Les pignons, je sais jamais ce que c'est... :rose: 

Ca se conserve combien de temps cette sauce au frigo ? Genre 2 semaines ?


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Super, merci
> 
> * Les pignons*, je sais jamais ce que c'est... :rose:
> 
> Ca se conserve combien de temps cette sauce au frigo ? Genre 2 semaines ?











C'est la graine de la pomme de pin d'un pin parasol... 

Et pour la conservation, pas de problèmes... même jusqu'à trois semaines... mais ça se termine plus vite que l'on pense...


----------



## Jec (7 Octobre 2005)

A force d'en parler.... je viens de manger le deuxième service ...  :love:  :love:


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>




C'est différent des "fèves" qu'on retrouve principalement dans la cuisine d'Afrique du nord ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Octobre 2005)

ah bah c'est complètement pas pareil...


----------



## al02 (7 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est différent des "fèves" qu'on retrouve principalement dans la cuisine d'Afrique du nord ?



on appelle cela aussi des QUIGNONS de pin !!     :love: (sic)


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2005)

Al : tu passes à la maison ? j'ai des ficelles picardes et de la flamiche pour ce soir !


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2005)

vu que c'est mon 51ème post, je me voyais dans l'obligation de l'envoyer ICI, comme ça ça fera l'apéro....  

vous avez cas amener les cahuètes...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> vu que c'est mon 51ème post, je me voyais dans l'obligation de l'envoyer ICI, comme ça ça fera l'apéro....
> 
> vous avez cas amener les cahuètes...


 Attention quand tu sera au 90ème hein !!! Ca desinfecte, ça se boit pas....   !!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir risotto safran-cornes d'abondance-jambon cru et demain j'enfromardise 3 nanas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2005)

*Une touse*
dans de la fondue ?


 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

Ben c'est elles qui insistées... 

Et fallait pas qu'une d'elles me traite de bob-la-fondue à la radio


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est différent des "fèves" qu'on retrouve principalement dans la cuisine d'Afrique du nord ?



    

Non c'est pas pareil...


----------



## dool (7 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir risotto safran-cornes d'abondance-jambon cru et demain j'enfromardise 3 nanas



Et tu te rajoute une nana par semaine toi en fait ??? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et tu te rajoute une nana par semaine toi en fait ??? :mouais:


Les copines se déplacent en groupe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Al : tu passes à la maison ? j'ai des ficelles picardes et de la flamiche pour ce soir !


 Au maroilles j'espère ? (j'arrive !! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Au maroilles j'espère ? (j'arrive !! )



Mince, moi qui croyait que tu ne te nourrissait exclusivement que de nioubes


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mince, moi qui croyait que tu ne te nourrissait exclusivement que de nioubes


en dessert le nioube, en dessert... sinon il digère pas :hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Attention quand tu sera au 90ème hein !!! Ca desinfecte, ça se boit pas....   !!!



pas d'accord, ça amèliore bon nombre de distillés moyens et supermarcheux...


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Au maroilles j'espère ? (j'arrive !! )




:affraid: mais ça pue...


----------



## valoriel (7 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mais ça pue...


Voui :mouais:



  ​
Sinon pour moi, ça sera une délicieuse pizza de l'italien du coin (ou d'en bas?!!)


----------



## ginette107 (8 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir :

*Velouté de courgettes à la badiane*:love:  :love: 
Un vrai délice :love:   et après j'ai pas encopre décidé:rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Octobre 2005)

*4 kgs de moules à trois !!!*


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Merde ! Fallait pas manger les coquilles ! 
Remarque, si tu sors après au bal pour guincher, tu donne le rythme en te déhanchant


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Al : tu passes &#224; la maison ? j'ai des ficelles picardes et de la flamiche pour ce soir !



Et moi, j'am&#232;nerai du fromage de *Manicamp* :


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Octobre 2005)

*Rien, régime!*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

grignotage ; pain, fromages ,  jambon et saucisson, salades vertes


----------



## paradize (9 Octobre 2005)

noix de saint jacques et salade composée....

Et dvt la tv, tartine de nutella, mmmmm


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grignotage ; pain, fromages ,  jambon et saucisson, salades vertes



euh c'est pas très végétarien ça...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Les premières coquilles Saint-Jacques de la saison de pêche de cette année ! 
Coupées en tranches, revenues dans du beurre et des échalotes hachées... 
Avec un bout de pain (beurré lui aussi - hélas pour ma ligne) - J'exulte ! Après tous ces mois d'abstinence, c'est encore meilleur !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> euh c'est pas très végétarien ça...




t'es flic toi pour me pister comme cela  ?      

et puis, qui dis que je vais TOUT manger ?


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es flic toi pour me pister comme cela  ?



non, non, le hasard des forums tout simplement...

Et bon appétit quand même !


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Les premi&#232;res coquilles Saint-Jacques de la saison de p&#234;che de cette ann&#233;e !
> Coup&#233;es en tranches, revenues dans du beurre et des &#233;chalotes hach&#233;es...
> Avec un bout de pain (beurr&#233; lui aussi - h&#233;las pour ma ligne) - J'exulte ! Apr&#232;s tous ces mois d'abstinence, c'est encore meilleur !





VINS PROPOSES pour ce Plat

*Coquilles Saint-Jacques po&#234;l&#233;es*

_AOC Chablis
AOC Chablis Premier Cru BUTTEAUX
AOC Meursault COTE DE BEAUNE
AOC Pouilly-FUME Val de Loire
AOC Puligny-MONTRACHET COTES DE BEAUNE
AOC Alsace RIESLING
AOC Saumur Val de Loire
AOC Alsace SYLVANER
AOC Alsace TOKAY PINOT GRIS
AOC Alsace Gewurztraminer_

Elle est pas belle la vie !! (Jean-Luc Petitrenaud)  :love:

Pour moi, ce sera un Tokay Pinot Gris ! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

Ca a &#233;t&#233; un Gewurztraminer pas trop cher pour moi cette fois-ci 

(j'adore les vins d'alsace - l'an pass&#233;, j'ai achet&#233; toutes les bouteilles de tokay pinot gris du rayon du shopi de mon quartier, il y avait une gourance manifeste dans le prix > une quinzaine de bouteilles &#224; la maison) - Pour pas &#234;tre trop profiteur, je leur ai pris aussi 2-3 petits flacons de vin d'alsace vendanges tardives en 50 cl (cher, mais vraiment tr&#232;s bon )


----------



## supermoquette (10 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, boudin tr&#232;s haut de gamme, r&#246;stis et pomme cuites &#224; la cannelle. &#199;a va bien avec ma gel&#233;e de m&#233;nage d'hier et les saucisses de morteau/choux de demain


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, boudin très haut de gamme, röstis et pomme cuites à la cannelle. Ça va bien avec ma gelée de ménage d'hier et les saucisses de morteau/choux de demain



Gourou d'operette, tu manges trop de saucisses   , il va falloir assumer maintenant..:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, boudin très haut de gamme, röstis et pomme cuites à la cannelle. Ça va bien avec ma gelée de ménage d'hier et les saucisses de morteau/choux de demain



Ah ! Oui ! J'adore ça aussi ! J'en viens à ressembler au chien de pavlov en lisant la première phrase


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> VINS PROPOSES pour ce Plat
> 
> *Coquilles Saint-Jacques poêlées*
> 
> ...



Il manque un peu des vins du bassin méditerrannéen dans ta liste, sans vouloir être chauvin


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> VINS PROPOSES pour ce Plat
> 
> *Coquilles Saint-Jacques poêlées*
> 
> ...


Aaahh j'aurai quand même privilégié le Chassagne Montrachet Morgeot au Puligny mais hein.... les deux sont excellents !


----------



## al02 (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Il manque un peu des vins du bassin m&#233;diterran&#233;en dans ta liste, sans vouloir &#234;tre chauvin



C'est tout ce que j'avais trouv&#233; i&#231;i :
http://www.vignobletiquette.com/autvin/listvins.php?plat=516 

D&#233;sol&#233; !!


----------



## valoriel (10 Octobre 2005)

Le lundi c'est chinois 

Et jamais plus de deux, sinon le mardi je suis malade


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ce que j'avais trouvé içi :
> http://www.vignobletiquette.com/autvin/listvins.php?plat=516
> 
> Désolé !!



le vin, ça se choisis pas sur des sites, mais dans des verres


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> le vin, ça se choisis pas sur des sites, mais dans des verres



Si t'attends qu'il soit dans ton verre, c'est trop tard pour choisir !


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si t'attends qu'il soit dans ton verre, c'est trop tard pour choisir !




Je te signale tout de même qu'il y a des bons cavistes qui te font goûter ce qu'ils te vendent, ce qui permet d'avoir une assez bonne idée de ce que tu vas boire, du moins pour les trois premiers verres, après c'est un petit peu plus confus...


----------



## macarel (10 Octobre 2005)

Bon, alors pour ce soir: les restes du poulet de hier en petits dés, avec des macaroni, un peu de fromage et hop dans le four pour 15 minutes
Une petite salade verte avec des croutons (le pain de hier oui) et en dessert un gateau au citron.
Avec ça un petit verre de Fitou (celui de Tuchan hein):love: :love:


----------



## al02 (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> le vin, &#231;a ne se choisit pas sur des sites, mais dans des verres



L'un n'emp&#234;che pas l'autre !  

Et un petit coup de *Cramoisay* l&#224; dessus  !!


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2005)

On se disait il y a peu qu'on ferait bien des bouffes sudistes de temps &#224; autres.. En tous cas, chez toi macarel, on a l'air d'appr&#233;cier les nourritures terrestres


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre !
> 
> Et un petit coup de *Cramoisay* là dessus !!



tu as un port "PIPELINE" sur ton Imac???   

si oui, dis moi où on le trouve!


----------



## Jec (10 Octobre 2005)

Moi ce soir , comme souvent, je me tape les restes du resto voisin ...
Non non je ne fais pas ses poubelles !! 

Suite à avoir fait du job pour lui on est resté en bon contact alors il me donne ce qu'il a en trop .... 
franchement c'est le bon plan c'est un gastro!! Et franchement c'est que du bonheur !!   
Du coup économie de blé et je mange équilibré .. 

Tiens ça me fait penser ... je ne suis jamais allé manger dans son restaurant .. :rateau:


----------



## macarel (10 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> On se disait il y a peu qu'on ferait bien des bouffes sudistes de temps &#224; autres.. En tous cas, chez toi macarel, on a l'air d'appr&#233;cier les nourritures terrestres


je me suis adapt&#233; depuis longtemps, au Fitou surtout)

Bon, petit changement, la salade a &#233;t&#233; consomm&#233; &#224; midi, et dans le jardin ils sont encore un peu petits. Alors, changement de cap. Comme l&#233;gume alors: carottes (oui, oui, jardin) rap&#233;s avec un peu de jus de citron, sucre et un peu de fleur d'orange


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

On va pimenter la soirée avec 'tites enchiladas...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

Bonne idée ! J'en fais souvent aussi ! :love:
Mais je les mange à la main et pas dans une assiette, personnellement.

En tout cas, ce sont les tacos que je préfère (j'ai un faible pour le poulet )


----------



## macarel (10 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> On va pimenter la soirée avec 'tites enchiladas...



Hmm, ça me donne envie et des idées (pour la bouffe je veut dire)


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

En plus tu as tout ce qu'il faut - hormis peut être les galettes


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

ah ben je viens justement de rentrer avec un sandwich "suedois" au saumon 
_samantha edith : que j ai complete par un filet de saumon grille a la poele avec un peu d ail et de romarin_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir inspiration* indienne*, dahl, riz nature, yaourt nature battu et naan au fromage :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Octobre 2005)

Et moi ce soir inspiration bien *BELGE!*: poulet, frites, compote :love:
Ca faisait trop longtemps, je sens d&#233;j&#224; l'odeur du poulet grill&#233; aaaahhhhhhh!!!
J'y vais j'en peux plus, bon app' &#224; tous!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée ! J'en fais souvent aussi ! :love:
> Mais je les mange à la main et pas dans une assiette, personnellement.
> 
> En tout cas, ce sont les tacos que je préfère (j'ai un faible pour le poulet )


Oui...aussi mais je préfère les enchiladas parce-que les galettes restent molles alors que les tacos ben ça casse et on en fout partout!!! (Ou est-ce que je cuisine mal?):hein:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Ben je ne sais pas, moi, je passe les galettes 30 secondes au micro-onde pour les ramollir avant de mettre ma mixture (poélée la plupart du temps) dedans, quelle que soit la base (poulet, b½uf...).

Pis après je ne les remets pas à cuire au four, je mange direct. 
En se servant d'un four tradi pour les faire cuire, c'est vrai que c'est plus délicat 
(il faut humecter un peu au fur et à mesure, j'imagine)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben je ne sais pas, moi, je passe les galettes 30 secondes au micro-onde pour les ramollir avant de mettre ma mixture (poélée la plupart du temps) dedans, quelle que soit la base (poulet, b½uf...).
> 
> Pis après je ne les remets pas à cuire au four, je mange direct.
> En se servant d'un four tradi pour les faire cuire, c'est vrai que c'est plus délicat
> (il faut humecter un peu au fur et à mesure, j'imagine)


Mmmhh... ok je note ! Dis donc ça vaut presque un conseil de Joël Robuchon !
"Bon appétit bien sûr"  




Ca me donne faim tout ça moi....


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

finalement je crois que je vais faire un hachis parmentier au canard, avec des aiguillettes et des confits déchiquetés, entre les deux couches de purée..
et pour l'arroser un Pic St Loup du domaine St Daumary   dont je ne ferai jamais assez la pub... Si vous en croisez, n'hésitez pas, toute sa gamme est de la bombe, pour même pas très cher compte tenu de l'envolée des prix des vins locaux...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Octobre 2005)

*SPAGHET' BOLO*, avec plein de tabasco, de parmesan et de vinasse!!! :love:


----------



## Jec (11 Octobre 2005)

Moi c'est de nouveau les restes du gastro ... terrine d'écrevisse, jambon cru, fromage du terroir et pain du boulanger du bled.. Ca c'est pour "dîner" (déjeuner pour les voisins...) et ce soir c'est japoniaiseries. Sushi et compagnie.   

Comment vivre sans manger , comment vivre sans se faire manger ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est de nouveau les restes du gastro ... terrine d'écrevisse, jambon cru, fromage du terroir et pain du boulanger du bled.. Ca c'est pour "dîner" (déjeuner pour les voisins...) et ce soir c'est japoniaiseries. Sushi et compagnie.
> 
> Comment vivre sans manger , comment vivre sans se faire manger ...


Dis-donc c'est varié comme cuisine au resto d'à coté !!! Parce-que le jambon le fromage et le pâté du terroir, ça se cuisine pas comme des sushis !


----------



## Jec (11 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc c'est varié comme cuisine au resto d'à coté !!! Parce-que le jambon le fromage et le pâté du terroir, ça se cuisine pas comme des sushis !



Ah non non non !! Les sushis seront fait maison !! M'amselle Jec est en vacances alors elle s'occupe les mimines !!! D'ailleurs je me demande pas si j'ai meilleur temps d'aller au gastro moi ... sous peine de gastroanter...bref ...


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2005)

He ben ce soir on change... pas le temps, alors ce sera pizza !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Saucisse de morteau, choux revenu et patates.


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Saucisse de morteau, choux revenu et patates.



Finalement, je crois que je vais pas passer la nuit avec toi...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2005)

Tagliatelles au saumon ...maison.


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir risotto au spek et taleggio... et ptet un tiramisu en dessert...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Ben moi j'ai déjà commencé à féter les nouveautés apple de ce soir : trois bouteilles de mousseux au frigo, une bouteille de crème de cassis, toasts oeufs de lompe, beurre-saucisson, fromage_tomates, mini paté en croute, et la soirée devrait bien se passer.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Saucisse de morteau, choux revenu et patates*.


* ou pommes de terre


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir risotto au spek et taleggio... et ptet un tiramisu en dessert...


spek? ce n'est pas hollandais &#231;a?

&#224; part &#231;a, pour ce soir lentilles, lardons, carottes, l'in&#233;vitable fitou et biens&#251;r salade verte


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> spek? ce n'est pas hollandais ça?
> 
> à part ça, pour ce soir lentilles, lardons, carottes, l'inévitable fitou et biensûr salade verte


 
jambon fumé italien
et le taleggio, c'est l'fromaaaage


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> jambon fumé italien
> et le taleggio, c'est l'fromaaaage


spek en hollandais veut dire "lard"


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> spek en hollandais veut dire "lard"


 
woah tu sais moi l'europe...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

On dit speck en italie, je sais je bouffe que &#231;a l&#224;-bas sur mes pizzas gorgonzola-speck-rucola


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On dit speck en italie, je sais je bouffe que ça là-bas sur mes pizzas gorgonzola-speck-rucola




celui de parme ?


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celui de parme ?


 
en fait pour moi prosciuto c'est l'jambon cru classique, et le spek c'est un jambon un peu plus braisé, souvent tranché plus épais.

mais bon, moi l'europe...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> en fait pour moi prosciuto c'est l'jambon cru classique, et le spek c'est un jambon un peu plus braisé, souvent tranché plus épais.
> 
> mais bon, moi l'europe...




en france en effet il est epais , pas en italie .....
sinon effectivement il est fumé mais aussi un truc en plus (je ne sais pas quoi) 
parce que un jambon fumé en italie on l'appelle prosciutto affumicato qui n'est pas le speck ....peut etre un fumage different?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celui de parme ?


Nop comme il dit le fondue, d'ailleurs en tranche c'est difficle à reconnaitre, en pièce par contre il est plat comparé au jambon cru. Putain j'en ai envie maintenant !


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour ces pr&#233;cisions...

Pareil, j'ai la dalle. Mais bon, on va trancher en disant quand m&#234;me que le meilleur jambon, c'est le bon vieux patanegra des familles hein, un bon jabugo bien comme il faut, avec la tranche de pain frott&#233;e &#224; l'ail et &#224; la tomate...


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces précisions...
> 
> Pareil, j'ai la dalle. Mais bon, on va trancher en disant quand même que le meilleur jambon, c'est le bon vieux patanegra des familles hein, un bon jabugo bien comme il faut, avec la tranche de pain frottée à l'ail et à la tomate...


ça me va
:love:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir ?  soupopistou et &#8230; keynote !


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2005)

Moi, ce sera 200 g de crevettes roses cuites de ce midi pour moi tout seul ! (le mercredi soir, je mange souvent avec ma fille et sa maman, mais aujourd'hui, elles sont chez elles)


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Octobre 2005)

Poulet rôti au thym & romarin,
Riz basmati,
Sancerre.


----------



## ginette107 (12 Octobre 2005)

Escalope aux girolles  
Quatre quart aux pommes  
le tout arrosé de champagne:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Vous faites bien de relancer ce sujet, ça me fait penser que j'ai pris l'apéro mais que je n'ai pas mangé...


----------



## valoriel (12 Octobre 2005)

rien, maman est pas encore rentrée :rateau:


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2005)

Lasagnes de légumes (tomates, aubergines, courgettes...)
Petits Pélardons... salade verte... fromage blanc... et au lit...


----------



## Jec (13 Octobre 2005)

Hier soir, encore les restes du gastro .... un morceau de foie gras, juste fondant comme il faut. Obligé de se choper un petit blanc doux pour l'occasion.. Noël avant l'heure !!! Mais que me reserve-t-il pour ce soir !?


----------



## valoriel (13 Octobre 2005)

Je sais plus :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

vite fait........risotto aux champignons noir
mais sans ecailles de parmesan , j'en ai plus


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2005)

des cornes d'abondance ????


remarque sans parmé c'est un crime, la charte tu connais ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2005)

Poisson, haricot, pomme de terre et un kilo de rouge....:love:


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, soir&#233;e Sadisme : j'mate Thalassa en mangeant du poisson...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, soirée Sadisme : j'mate Thalassa en mangeant du poisson...


 tu sais d'où il vient ton poisson  ?


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Octobre 2005)

et ben, j'en ai chié toute la journée sous une pluie battante, mais j'ai quand même pris environ 5kg de cèpes de belles tenues, et je vais les préparer pour les congeler, et au passage j'en mangerai bien 1 ou 2... et ça c'est un grand moment de bonheur..


----------



## AOSTE (14 Octobre 2005)

Pave de saumon avec petite pomme de terre avec une petite sauce a la ciboulette


----------



## Jec (14 Octobre 2005)

Ca se confirme, vendredi , jour du poisson ... moi j'ai le capitaine Igloo qui vient manger mais on va se faire des grillades ...


----------



## macarel (14 Octobre 2005)

Poulet au four avec des pruneaux et des échalottes à l'intérieur (du poulet hein), accompagné par un estofat (poivron, aubergine, courgette pdt, oignon cuit à l'étuvé) et comme desert fromage blanc avec des figues au sirop. Tout cela avec un rouge "Haut Gleon" (Corbières biensûr):love: :love:


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Poulet au four avec des pruneaux et des échalottes à l'intérieur (du poulet hein), accompagné par un estofat (poivron, aubergine, courgette pdt, oignon cuit à l'étuvé) et comme desert fromage blanc avec des figues au sirop. Tout cela avec un rouge "Haut Gleon" (Corbières biensûr):love: :love:


 
Hooouuu il va attraper la grippe aviaire, houuuuuuuu !!!


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Poulet au four avec des pruneaux et des échalottes à l'intérieur (du poulet hein), accompagné par un estofat (poivron, aubergine, courgette pdt, oignon cuit à l'étuvé) et comme desert fromage blanc avec des figues au sirop. Tout cela avec un rouge "Haut Gleon" (Corbières bien sûr):love: :love:




Pour moi, ce sera la même chose, mais sans poivron !  
Bon appétit !


----------



## macarel (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Hooouuu il va attraper la grippe aviaire, houuuuuuuu !!!


C'est plut&#244;t la pluie de ce soir qui m'inqui&#232;te, pour la grippe, tant que je ne mange pas mes poules avec leur plumes.........:rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, &#231;a va &#234;tre pur&#233;e onctueuse, salade avec de la pomme, pignons et croutons, ainsi que steak hach&#233; de beuf bio avec une sauce &#224; la cr&#232;me :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, ça va être purée onctueuse, salade avec de la pomme, pignons et croutons, ainsi que steak haché de beuf bio avec une sauce à la crème :love:


Ca m'a l'air bien bon tout ça, surtout le _*"beuf"*_  
Pour moi, petite omelette aux cèpes ce soir :love:


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

Lapins cuisinés au vin blanc, petit lardons, échalotes et girolles, accompagné de tagliatelles, un régal.
Pour la sauce, je l'ai allongé avec quelques gouttes de citron, un jaune d'oeuf et un peu de crème.












Pour la présentation on repassera mais c'est vrai que je m'en fous


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2005)

Certainement mon plat le plus "cher"... mais avec le prix par personne, je m'ach&#232;te m&#234;me pas une vraie pizza, manquerait encore 2 ou 3 &#8364; puisque c'est 5 &#8364;/personne tout compris pour le plat uniquement


----------



## toys (15 Octobre 2005)

ho s'est pas con y a quoi d ans se frigo qui me tend les bras


----------



## y&b (15 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a l'air bien bon tout ça, surtout le _*"beuf"*_
> Pour moi, petite omelette aux cèpes ce soir :love:


A, moi c'etait hier au soir! :love:
Et pour ce soir c'était grosse crevettes en persillade (avec du basilique, parsque pas de persil) et un petit risotto au fruits de mer. 
Bien aussi


----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, soupe aux potirons faite par ma fille (sauf la d&#233;coupe du petit potiron, j'ai pas envie qu'elle se coupe un doigt) avec deux carottes, un bouillon kub et une portion de vache qui rit m&#233;lang&#233;s.


----------



## al02 (15 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> A, moi c'etait hier au soir! :love:
> Et pour ce soir c'était grosse crevettes en persillade (avec du *basilique*, parsque pas de persil) et un petit risotto au fruits de mer.
> Bien aussi




*Cathédrale* ? :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2005)

Moi &#231;a va &#234;tre diner en ville avec anciens de terminale ce soir


----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2005)

C'est la semaine du goût, m'a-t-on dit ! Profitez-en bien !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

Bon a vous de choisir entre aubergines ou tomates farcies. D&#233;lai : 19h.


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon a vous de choisir entre aubergines ou tomates farcies. Délai : 19h.



Aubergines.


----------



## dool (15 Octobre 2005)

Tomates !




 nan je fout pas le bordel gratuitement


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Les 2


----------



## toys (15 Octobre 2005)

aubergine farci a la tomate


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2005)

Un boîte de raviolis avec du fromage ....choueeeette :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

1-1


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est la semaine du goût, m'a-t-on dit ! Profitez-en bien !



*Chez moi*
c'est plutôt toute l'année


----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Chez moi*
> c'est plut&#244;t toute l'ann&#233;e


Ne parle pas la bouche pleine alors   :love: 

Ay&#233;, la cocotte siffle et &#231;a sent partout dans l'appart ! La soupe au potiron est quasi-pr&#234;te ! (j'ai du aller fermer le gaz entre deux mots de ce post )


----------



## al02 (15 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, *manioc* à tous les étages !


----------



## paradize (15 Octobre 2005)

Moi sushis dans un restaurant asiatique à Strasbourg. Les plats passent devant nous, et dès que ça nous plaît, hop, on se sert. Les serveurs sont justes là pour nous dire "vous désirez quoi à boire ?". On empile les assiettes en plastique vides devant nous, et après, selon les couleurs, ils savent combien coûte le repas... Trop bon, ainsi que les desserts.

Jvais pas faire de publicités pour ce restaurant... hé hé, les bonnes adresses, je les garde


----------



## Jec (15 Octobre 2005)

Anniversaire du beau-père ... ce soir c'est la totale !!!


----------



## macarel (15 Octobre 2005)

A midi c'était cassoulet (avec 50 autres pour l'annif d'un ex-beaupère), etc..... Alors pour ce soir une pomme et un yaourt:mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir...euh  :mouais: 
En dessert gateau au chocolat ! :love:  

Mais avant...?? 
Je vais rendre une visite a mon frigo...! :rateau:







Bâ y'a pas grand chose a manger mais bon !


----------



## Kira (20 Octobre 2005)

ahah j'adore.. ce soir pour moi c'était cuisses de grenouille avec petites pommes risolées


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

Mmmmhh ce soir omelette aux girolles....  :love: :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmhh ce soir omelette aux girolles....  :love: :love:



:love::love:  :love:  :love:  c'est bon ça !!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :love::love:  :love:  :love:  c'est bon ça !!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


Je veux ouais !!!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je veux ouais !!!!!



Tu mets de l'ail avec ???


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, c'&#233;tait un gratin bas&#233; sur des restes 
Du riz basmati couvert d'une couche substantielle de champignons de Lut&#232;ce cuits tout simplement, avec quelques morceaux de jambon d'York &#233;pars. Le tout &#233;videmment cach&#233; sous une g&#233;n&#233;reuse couche de fromage helv&#233;tico-savoyard r&#226;p&#233; puis fondu.
Suivi d'un excellent camembert et d'un ch&#232;vre honn&#234;te. Pour s'achever avec une salade de fruits (poires, ananas et pommes) rehauss&#233;e de menthe fra&#238;che.
Histoire de dire que c'&#233;tait cool, je mentionnerai pour m&#233;moire un Sauternes dont quelques centilitres ont myst&#233;rieusement disparu (mais o&#249; &#231;a ?)


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2005)

Gratin de Ravioles... salade de Roquette... raisin rose...


----------



## toys (21 Octobre 2005)

salade de pattes avec jambon,camembert, tomates et sauce maison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salade de pattes avec jambon,camembert, tomates et sauce maison.



Bon, le jambon, c'est une patte de cochon, donc c'est salade de pattes avec patte ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets de l'ail avec ???


A peine... fallait pas gâcher le goût des girolles.


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir filets de perches...enfin je vais tenter de faire çA...:rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

Tu vas tenter de les p&#234;cher ou de les cuisiner ???


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir filets de perches...enfin je vais tenter de faire çA...:rateau:


Salaud !!! t'as intérêt à faire la sauce tartare à la main 

Bon ben ce soir navarin d'agneau pour moi


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salaud !!! t'as intérêt à faire la sauce tartare à la main
> 
> Bon ben ce soir navarin d'agneau pour moi



J'avais oublié le détail de la sauce tartare.... ,,,plan B vite !! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Bah c'est fait en dix minutes chrono


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est fait en dix minutes chrono



Pas avec mes deux mains gauches....


----------



## toys (21 Octobre 2005)

hola on est pas rendu a ce soir !

déjà qu'es qu'on mange ce midi


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

Quiche Lorraine "maison", salade d'andives aux pommes, fromage et un kiwi


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

A midi j'ai pris l'menu "migrateur"... Mac Chicken et boite de 6...


----------



## al02 (22 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, *foie gras de canard *entier, servi sur du pain de campagne grill&#233;, puis de la salade &#224; l'huile de noix et du *Bleu de Bresse*.
Le tout arros&#233; d'un* Juran&#231;on 2002* ! :love: 

Puis au dessert *sudoku* &#224; profusion ! 

(et &#224; tous les &#233;tages, si on veut !)


----------



## al02 (22 Octobre 2005)

Posté en double ! Je suis vraiment désolé, vraiment, mais alors vraiment !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

123456789 ?

À profusion ? à tous les étages ? en lignes , en colonnes , en carrés ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir c'est asiatique :love:

En entr&#233;e :

Potage de miso avec vermicelles de riz


En plat :

Riz violet &#224; la sauce coco et au poulet marin&#233; au curry :love:

Je sens que &#231;a va &#234;tre un r&#233;gal


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

Poulet carambolage (pour illustrer la question m&#233;taphysique du poulet qui traverse la route).

Avec du jaune, plein de jaune - un soleil dans l'assiette ! 

Curry-safran-riz-carambole-ma&#239;s-cr&#232;me-petites baies s&#232;ches trouv&#233;es dans un sachet au fond de mon placard (je ne sais pas bien ce que c'est - &#231;a ressemble vaguement &#224; du poivre, mais c'est tr&#232;s bon et on garde ses facult&#233;s intellectuelles et physiques apr&#232;s l'ingestion). 

En revanche, vin rouge (corbi&#232;res &#224; tester) en boisson (carambolage oblige, il faut un soup&#231;on de rouge )


----------



## al02 (22 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 123456789 ?
> 
> À profusion ? à tous les étages ? en lignes , en colonnes , en carrés ?



C'est cela, oui !


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

Ici ce sera Moules / Frites accompagn&#233;es d'un Graves Blanc et un gateau au chocolat qui finit de cuire pour le dessert !


----------



## macarel (22 Octobre 2005)

deux yaourts (cause grippe à bière) :mouais:


----------



## al02 (23 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, *foie gras de canard *entier, servi sur du pain de campagne grill&#233;, puis de la salade &#224; l'huile de noix et du *Bleu de Bresse*.
> Le tout arros&#233; d'un* Juran&#231;on 2002* ! :love:



J'ai &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u par le foie gras : rien de vaut un bon foie de lapin fermier, po&#235;l&#233; au beurre ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

Remarque, que pour &#234;tre sur de choper la grippe aviaire, tu aurais pu remplacer le bleu de Bresse par un poulet du m&#234;me endroit. 

EDIT : Mince, j'me suis gourr&#233; de thread, sorry :rose:


----------



## al02 (23 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, que pour être sur de choper la grippe aviaire, tu aurais pu remplacer le bleu de Bresse par un poulet du même endroit.



Ce midi c'est poulet aux champignons, donc il est encore temps d'attraper le virus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;, tu as la solution pour que ton poulet ne puisse pas te tuer : comme champignons tu prends des amanites phallo&#239;des ou des tue mouches !


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2005)

nous, on va tenter des lactaires sanguiflux que nous venons de trouver dans la guarrigue, j'espère qu'on s'est pas planté, sinon, il paraît qu'il y en a un de mortel qui ressemble.....  si je meurs je vous écrirai mon AAAAARGGHHH!!! juste avant...


----------



## al02 (23 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu as la solution pour que ton poulet ne puisse pas te tuer : comme champignons tu prends des amanites phalloïdes ou des tue mouches !



Ce sont des champignons de Paris, donc pas de risque !


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des champignons de Paris, donc pas de risque !



même l'amanite tue-mouche n'est pas si tueuse qu'on veut le faire croire 
(un gros trip et une bonne chiasse pour la plupart des gens).

La secrétaire de ma boite m'a ramené des champignons de son jardin. Je vais les tester pour elle* 

* ce sont de gros champignons blancs (comme les champis de paris) colorés de rose dans les lamelles, un peu style rosé des prés, mais là ils sont vraiment énormes !  

J'en ai jamais vu de si gros, mais bon... J'ai confiance


----------



## GreenC4U (23 Octobre 2005)

humm pizza


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

Guytan, t'as pens&#233; &#224; me l&#233;guer tous tes biens avant ?


----------



## valoriel (23 Octobre 2005)

poulet au miel :love:


----------



## Lio70 (23 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> poulet au miel :love:


Hmmm miam... intéressant. Tu badigeonnes le poulet avec du miel avant de le mettre au four ou tu le prépares autrement?


----------



## GreenC4U (23 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> même l'amanite tue-mouche n'est pas si tueuse qu'on veut le faire croire
> (un gros trip et une bonne chiasse pour la plupart des gens).
> 
> La secrétaire de ma boite m'a ramené des champignons de son jardin. Je vais les tester pour elle*
> ...




T'as du courage. Ceux de midi ne sont passés chez mon mari. Et ils étaient coméstibles...


----------



## valoriel (23 Octobre 2005)

*Recette du "poulet au miel" fa&#231;on valoriel*​
J'utilise des blancs de poulets vendus sous blisters dans les grandes surfaces (choisir le mod&#232;le sans grippe aviaire    ) que je d&#233;coupe en morceaux relativement gros.

Ensuite, faire revenir des oignons dans une poelle haute, ajouter les morceaux de poulet puis une bonne dose de miel :love:

Pour ma part, j'ajoute une demi-bo&#238;te de ma&#239;s*, c'est vachement bon 





* apr&#232;s le poulet et le miel 



_l'astuce: un verre d'eau et un bouillon cube _​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

Euuuh ... Le ma&#239;s, tu l'ajoutes AVANT ou APRES ... Avoir tu&#233; le poulet ?


----------



## guytantakul (24 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> T'as du courage. Ceux de midi ne sont passés chez mon mari. Et ils étaient coméstibles...



Bon ben, c'était comestible. 
Pas terrible-terrible niveau goût et parfum, mais bon, autant que l'agaric de culture (champignon de Paris) en tout cas, et puis la consistance était d'une fermeté juste-comme-il-faut


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, Z-MOON a une invitation à rendre !


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

Bonne question ?!!! *:rose:  *


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

Ici ce sera soupe de cresson !


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question ?!!! *:rose:  *



Pizza avec plein de gruyère...! pâtes au thon avec plein de gruyère...!


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

Des pates toujours des pates...toutes nues


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> Des pates toujours des pates...toutes nues



Des pâtes, oui, mais des PANZANI !


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Des pâtes, oui, mais des PANZANI !


Tu penses que c'est les meilleures?


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses que c'est les meilleures?



Il y a aussi *Barilla* !  

+ 1 (plus que 10)


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ici ce sera soupe de *cresson* !



Au fait, on prononce comment : cr*ei*sson ou cr*eu*sson ? 

(plus que 9)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, on prononce comment : cr*ei*sson ou cr*eu*sson ?
> 
> (plus que 9)



On ne prononce pas la bouche pleine ! 


EDIT(H) : CRESSON


----------



## Imaginus (24 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir c'est faluche-paté ou faluche pain bania (sans tomate ?).
Decidement faut que je change de femme...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

PAN ! on dit PAN bagna


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> PAN ! on dit PAN bagna



Et PAN ! dans l'oeil !  

_(plus que 8)_


----------



## dool (24 Octobre 2005)

Ben...ça m'a pris comme une envie de pisser...ce soir...tartiflette anti-déprime !  Bon, pour que l'anti déprime soit efficace il faut le vin qui va avec...je le goûte là...il va bien ! 


(non Pascal je n'ai pas pisser sur mes patates !  )


Bon N'appétit !


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pizza avec plein de gruyère...! pâtes au thon avec plein de gruyère...!



C'était bien bon !! 





​


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

dis donc, toi, tu serais pas en train de floudre, l&#224; ? (plus que 2733)   

Mince, une rafale, pr&#233;cisons que je m'adressais &#224; al02, l&#224;


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien bon !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je peux avoir une part?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben...ça m'a pris comme une envie de pisser...ce soir...tartiflette anti-déprime !  Bon, pour que l'anti déprime soit efficace il faut le vin qui va avec...je le goûte là...il va bien !
> 
> 
> (non Pascal je n'ai pas pisser sur mes patates !  )
> ...



Uuh ? j'avais rien dit, moi !


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

Ahhh... ici, seul, abandonn&#233; par fils et ch&#233;rie partis en vacances, ce fut... j'ai honte...
Boite de raviolis mang&#233;s ti&#232;des directement dans la casserole.
Heureusement que j'ai de la Pils pour me r&#233;conforter.


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> dis donc, toi, tu serais pas en train de floudre, l&#224; ? (plus que 2733)
> 
> Mince, une rafale, pr&#233;cisons que je m'adressais &#224; al02, l&#224;



Merci !

_(plus que 7)_


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Octobre 2005)




----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2005)

Papillotes de saumon frais aux fines herbes, avec des patates nicolas et puis des oignons, tout simple, diététique, bon marché et tellement bon


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> , avec des patates nicolas



C'est quoi "des patates nicolas" ???


----------



## J-Marc (24 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh... ici, seul, abandonné par fils et chérie partis en vacances, ce fut... j'ai honte...
> Boite de raviolis mangés tièdes directement dans la casserole.
> Heureusement que j'ai de la Pils pour me réconforter.



"Que les plus fins mozartiens qui n'ont jamais vibré aux musiques militaires lui jettent la première pierre" (P. Desproges)  

Pour moi, ce sera boeuf bourguignon. 
3° fois qu'il réchauffe : de mieux en mieux (mais de moins en moins...)


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> 3° fois qu'il réchauffe : de mieux en mieux (mais de moins en moins...)



C'est décidé, ce sera souper tardif : je sors le couteau de compétition et je termine le jambon !


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

un paquet de cloppes, et dix cafés... c'est bon pour l'organisme


----------



## y&b (24 Octobre 2005)

Alors ce soir, simple, mais avec un côté festif, pasque c'est pas tout les jours ..... (malheureusement )
Donc petit champignons de peupliers poêlés dans du beurre en persillade et des oeufs cassés dessus sur la fin de la cuisson.
C'EST D'LA BALLE


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

Mince, c'que j'ai faim maintenant !!! Faut pas le lire le matin à 10h ce fil.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

surement lasagne...... trop tard pour le cuire hier soir


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

une pizza au gruy&#232;re, mon dieu !


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2005)

Pour moi, surprise ...
Il y a des repas d'habitude apr&#232;s les enterrements ?

J'esp&#232;re que ce sera pas un buffet froid


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

le mardi c'est tomates farcies


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ce sera pas un buffet froid


Arrosé à la bière...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

*Now...

*Fromage blanc, banane, Chocolat !!_      _


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *Now...
> 
> *Fromage blanc, banane, Chocolat !!_      _



C'est régime quoi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Octobre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Fondug (25 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, tarte tatin

Facile :
- tu mets les pommes et la pate
- tu mets le tout au four
- pi tatin qu'ça cuise...


----------



## garfield (25 Octobre 2005)

J'ai acheté des canards d'europe de l'est à moitié prix (allez savoir pourquoi?), ce soir j'invite toute ma famille pour manger!


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté des canards d'europe de l'est à moitié prix (allez savoir pourquoi?), ce soir j'invite toute ma famille pour manger!



Cest pas le prix, mais l'attention qui compte


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté des canards d'europe de l'est à moitié prix (allez savoir pourquoi?), ce soir j'invite toute ma famille pour manger!



Ta famille, ou ta *belle* famille ?


----------



## macarel (25 Octobre 2005)

velouté de tomate maison, salade avec croutons et lardons, rouge Haut Gleon, fromage blanc figues au sirop:love:


----------



## al02 (25 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, *champagne* pour tout le monde, je fête ma *4ème étoile *:

*500* posts, cela compte dans la vie d'un homme  

Je suis promu à la haute dignité de :"*Fidèle à MacGé*" ; pensez-donc ! :love:

Voici un diplôme que je vais pouvoir faire encadrer et garder pour la postérité :  

Hégésippe Simon va être fier de moi !


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

Nems faits maison !!! un pure délice


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

Petit mijoté d'agneau avec du riz basmati hummmm
Bon ben j'y vais


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Nems faits maison !!! un pure délice



sors un couvert de plus, j'arrive ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Octobre 2005)

A partir d'aujourd'hui régime, adieu veaux, vaches, cochons


----------



## CLAY (26 Octobre 2005)

poisson pan&#233;, pommes de terre au four et mayo.....jador


----------



## AOSTE (26 Octobre 2005)

Pizza pour ce soir avec 1 voir 2 vers de Chianti


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2005)

Sûrement petit salé aux lentilles...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Pizza pour ce soir avec 1 voir 2 vers de Chianti



Pourquoi aller chercher tes vers si loin ? Je suis sur qu'en creusant la terre au pied de chez toi, t'en trouverais &#224; la pelle (c'est le cas de le dire) !  sinon, les vers, c'est pour les prot&#233;&#239;nes ? :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, sauté de bêêêêê. Comment je le préparerai et avec quoi je l'accomoderai, ça, on verra ce soir... Y'aura surement du piment d'espelette, ça c'est sur...


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

j'ai une technique de cuisson si tu veux :

tu prends une cartouche de recharge de butanne, pour un butagaz de camping  
tu la poses par terre dans ta cuisine  
tu accroches tes morceaux avec une ficelle à ton plafonnier  
tu vas chercher ta 22 long-riffle  
tu tires dans la cartouche...  et tu fermes la porte très rapidement  

et tu obtiens une cuisson-minute saisie à point


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

et tu peux en profiter pour faire passer un peintre, ou deux...


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une technique de cuisson si tu veux :
> 
> tu prends une cartouche de recharge de butanne, pour un butagaz de camping
> tu la poses par terre dans ta cuisine
> ...


 
holala, j'l'avais oublié celle là...

j'me rappelle d'un truc avec un gros chien aussi, qu'on pouvait meme pas aller pisser peinard, mais ça d'vait être une autre soirée... Même que dès qu'on prenait un truc au barbecue, il rappliquait pour tout bouffer. Mais il était à qui ce clebs déjà ?


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

et après on pouvait jouer au golf dans les escaliers avec des bouteilles de Badoit....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

M'tap'rai bien une matelotte d'anguilles, tiens !


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> M'tap'rai bien une matelotte d'anguilles, tiens !



et moi, une anguille guillerette, entre guillemets...


----------



## CLAY (26 Octobre 2005)

jme ferai bien un ptit chili con carne
mais ce sera pas pour ce soir.........tanpis


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, &#231;a va &#234;tre des bonnes p&#226;tes &#224; la carbonara maison  avec des lardons et tout :love:

me r&#233;jouis d'avance


----------



## macarel (26 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, ça va être des bonnes pâtes à la carbonara maison  avec des lardons et tout :love:
> 
> me réjouis d'avance


Tèh, j'ai eu le mêeme idée, je rajoute une salade verte/oignons/poivron avec l'inévitable fitou
:love:


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, ça va être des bonnes pâtes à la carbonara maison  avec des lardons et tout :love:
> 
> me réjouis d'avance


Je m'inviterais volontiers chez toi si tu n'habitais pas si loin...

Pense à mettre un oeuf cru par dessus (même si l'afssa recommande le contraire )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pense &#224; mettre un oeuf cru par dessus (m&#234;me si l'afssa recommande le contraire )



Le jaune, malheureux, que le jaune ! S'il te lis, SM va s'en retourner dans son cercle !


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le jaune, malheureux, que le jaune ! S'il te lis, SM va s'en retourner dans son cercle !


C'est vrai qu'il est un rien absent depuis quelques heures, jours ?


----------



## valoriel (26 Octobre 2005)

pas grand chose











_rien de bon en tout cas ​_


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Dis donc, Valo, &#231;a a pas l'air d'&#234;tre ton jour ! Ferme les yeux, et penses &#224; l'Angleterre, tu verra, &#231;a ira mieux !


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2005)

une bonne panse de brebis farcie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui, mais nan, l&#224;, le haggis, &#231;a demande de la pr&#233;paration, &#231;a se fait pas vite fait en cinq minutes, pour ce soir, c'est rat&#233; ! :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, Valo, ça a pas l'air d'être ton jour ! Ferme les yeux, et penses à l'Angleterre, tu verra, ça ira mieux !


il veut que je passe par la fenètre celui là   

...nous ont piqués les jeux ses salauds​











_...tien, j'vais aller boire un coup à la santé du roy de France​_


----------



## CLAY (26 Octobre 2005)

et maintenant une bonne grosse glace haagendaz devant million dollar baby


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir ?

Du poulet vive la grippe !!!! n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## y&b (26 Octobre 2005)

Pour moi, c'etait épinard frais oeufs dur avec petits lardons grillés....
.... pas mal


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Octobre 2005)

qu'est-ce que j'ai mang&#233; moi, ce soir, d&#233;j&#224; ?...

Ah oui... Des &#233;minc&#233;s de poulet sauce cury avec de p'tits oignons, et du riz blanc. Simple, rapide a pr&#233;parer, et bon :love:


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2005)

Je bave... voil&#224; trois jours que je suis seul chez moi et je m'alimente avec tout et n'importe quoi... Mon Frigo est un champ de bataille... je mange dans le gamelles...
La honte. :affraid:


----------



## SveDec (26 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir ?
Je n'ai pas mangé ^^
La faute à un concert


----------



## y&b (27 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ?
> Je n'ai pas mangé ^^
> La faute à un concert



t'as degusté j'espère


----------



## SveDec (27 Octobre 2005)

> t'as degusté j'espère


Tu parles de la Foster's ou des Pim's que j'avais emmené ?
 (combo  je ne sais plus d'où ça vient cette histoire de combo d'ailleurs ^^)


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je m'inviterais volontiers chez toi si tu n'habitais pas si loin...
> 
> Pense à mettre un oeuf cru par dessus (même si l'afssa recommande le contraire )


Je fais toujours cela  nan mais faut pas rire :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de la Foster's ou des Pim's que j'avais emmen&#233; ?
> (combo  je ne sais plus d'o&#249; &#231;a vient cette histoire de combo d'ailleurs ^^)


Et re combo


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

en tout cas, dans un concert, il faut toujours manger le batteur..., c'est le plus dûr, mais il a toujours un arrière petit de stéroïdes...
y'en a qui aiment....


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2005)

*Hier soir...* ... 

Salade d'épinard... épaule d'agneau dorée au four avec petites aubergines et tomates confites... 
Un superbe Château Mont Redon rouge(Château Neuf du Pape), Reblochon fermier.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

Là, c'était soupe aux potirons... assaisonné à la patate !!!


----------



## y&b (29 Octobre 2005)

Donc au programme ce soir poëlé de mais avec despâtes au légume et de la volaille.
Pas mal


----------



## SveDec (29 Octobre 2005)

Alors moi tomates en sauce (avec de l'échalotte et tout :love: ), de l'agneau, et de la semoule (grillée au fond ^^), le tout prêt en moins de 10mn si on s'y prend bien


----------



## y&b (29 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi tomates en sauce (avec de l'échalotte et tout :love: ), de l'agneau, et de la semoule (grillée au fond ^^), le tout prêt en moins de 10mn si on s'y prend bien


C'est mieux que des pim's trempés dans la foster's


----------



## SveDec (29 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux que des pim's trempés dans la foster's


Différent en tout cas


----------



## Jec (31 Octobre 2005)

Vu l'arrivée de l'hiver, ce soir c'est saucisse aux choux et papet vaudois (mélange de pommes de terre-poireaux, recette folklo...). si c'est pas du bonheur !!! 

J'en connais une qui va se plaindre ...


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2005)

Hiver ici aussi... ce sera gratin de choux fleur au jambon... 
&#199;a a du bon l'hiver des fois !


----------



## macelene (31 Octobre 2005)

Petits rognons d'agneau déglacés au citron, riz blanc... salade d'endives... c tout...


----------



## Lio70 (31 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Salade d'&#233;pinard... &#233;paule d'agneau dor&#233;e au four avec petites aubergines et tomates confites...
> Un superbe Ch&#226;teau Mont Redon rouge(Ch&#226;teau Neuf du Pape), Reblochon fermier.*


*
Au fait, &#231;a fait longtemps  qu'il n'y a pas eu d'AES &#224; Avignon 

...et que je dois encore te communiquer ma recette des calamars farcis avec leur coulis de tomates &#224; l'ail et au vin blanc. Vais essayer de penser &#224; &#231;a demain (faut que je retrouve le papier).*


----------



## macelene (31 Octobre 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ça fait longtemps  qu'il n'y a pas eu d'AES à Avignon.



Ben c'est à dire que... :rose:


Mais je suis en train d'y travailler...    pour les beaux jours de 2006... c dans pas longtemps...


----------



## MACcossinelle (31 Octobre 2005)

pâtes à la carbonara !   

gateau au chocolat...  ​

:love:


----------



## SveDec (31 Octobre 2005)

- Tomates en sauce 
- Rosbeef
- Pâtes
- Fruit
Quelle originalité


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Euh ce soir ?

Du WebO sauce aigre (très aigre) douce (un peu) :mouais:

 En attendant ce midi enfin 14/15h (oui moi ch'uis passée à l'heure espagnole ) ben ce sera cèpes et pommes de terre poêlées :love: peut-être salade d'endives,fromage de brebis ou vache ah et puis y'à des kakis à finir aussi.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

Filets de limande en papillotte *sm*

Salade


----------



## valoriel (1 Novembre 2005)

J'hésite entre le choix numéro 1 et le choix numéro 2 

L'avantage du premier, c'est d'être facile à préparer!! L'avantage du second, c'est qu'il est bon :hein:
Niveau temps de cuisson, c'est pareil :mouais:

Et pour la vaisselle aussi, c'est bibi qui s'y colle 

A la bouffe...   

Finalement, le surgelé bien planqué au fond du congélo à l'air assez tentant :rateau:

Rapide et dégats minimum :rose: :love: :love:







_... au fait c'est un curry de poulet ​_


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Novembre 2005)

moi je dois bien pouvoir trouver quelque fruits encore...


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2005)

spaghetti bolognese fatti in casa. :love:
avec un petit merlot de derri&#232;re les fagots 

buon appetito tutti


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Novembre 2005)

moi c'est cordon bleu et petit pois j'ai pas encore pris le dessert.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

bi&#232;re accompagn&#233;e d'un petit bourgogne...


----------



## Grug2 (1 Novembre 2005)

encore des moules


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

on avait dit qu'on parlait plus de cul...
savez pas vous tenir merde


----------



## ginette107 (2 Novembre 2005)

Truffade :love:


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2005)

Une fondue [mode accent Suisse On ]!!!


----------



## valoriel (2 Novembre 2005)

gésiers confits de canard et pommes de terres revenues dans la graisse d'oie :love:


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> g&#233;siers confits de canard et pommes de terres revenues dans la graisse d'oie :love:



Et les virgules!!!j'ai plus de souffle moi:mouais:


----------



## valoriel (2 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et les virgules!!!j'ai plus de souffle moi :mouais:



gésiers, confits, de canard et pommes de terres, revenues dans la graisse d'oie :love:

examinons ensemble cette phrase   

- ce sont les gésiers de canard qui sont confits et les pommes de terre qui sont revenues (d'on ne saît où d'ailleur :rateau: ). Les pommes de terre sont revenues dans de la graisse d'oie -





_...voilà les enfants! la leçon est finie pour aujourd'hui   ​_


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2005)

dans ce cas, pas de virgules entre les g&#233;siers, le confit et le canard, ni entre les patates et leur retour !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir : raclette philosophique.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir : raclette philosophique.


C'est ça ta _cuisine légère_ ?  

ps : ché pas comment tu fais : dès 8h du mat tu penses à la bouffe du soir :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Je relate, vu que c'est pas moi qui la fait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ps : ché pas comment tu fais : dès 8h du mat tu penses à la bouffe du soir :hein:




*Très important ça*
Dans le cas d'une choucroute garnie, ça me colle un sourire béat 48 heures à l'avance.






:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Très important ça*
> Dans le cas d'une choucroute garnie, ça me colle un sourire béat 48 heures à l'avance.


*Décidément*
y'en à qui aiment la lourdeur


----------



## Jec (3 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une fondue [mode accent Suisse On ]!!!



Celle de hier soir était au fromage de chèvre... Pas mauvaise mais elle ne fait pas de fil ... où est l'intérêt franchement !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Celle de hier soir était au fromage de chèvre... Pas mauvaise mais elle ne fait pas de fil ... où est l'intérêt franchement !!


Mmmhh...  (Mais c'est pas trop écoeurant à force le chèvre?)


----------



## Jec (3 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh...  (Mais c'est pas trop écoeurant à force le chèvre?)



Ca va encore. C'est plus léger pour les tuyaux c'est certain. Mais je trouve que celle qui déchire tout reste la moitié-moitié !! Avec un petit verre de kirch pour faire trempette ... :rateau: :love: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Essaie ça : 500g de tete de moine, 300g de gruyère, 200g de vacherin, remplace le vin par du champagne et le kirsch par de la pomme. Ajoute une échalotte émincée en plus des gousses d'aïl. Tu verras que la moitié-moitié fait pâle figure après


----------



## Jec (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie ça : 500g de tete de moine, 300g de gruyère, 200g de vacherin, remplace le vin par du champagne et le kirsch par de la pomme. Ajoute une échalotte émincée en plus des gousses d'aïl. Tu verras que la moitié-moitié fait pâle figure après



C'est un truc à rester célibataire si t'en a pas déjà une, non !? En plus elle ne pourrait pas prédire t'aimer pour ton intérieur vu ce qui s'y balade ..  


Certainement à essayer, ça n'est que des bons produits à la base donc le mélange ne peut qu'être délicieux ! J'vais tester ça et je te tiens au courant.

Bon app en passant !!


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)

des pates


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie ça : 500g de tete de moine, 300g de gruyère, 200g de vacherin, remplace le vin par du champagne et le kirsch par de la pomme. Ajoute une échalotte émincée en plus des gousses d'aïl. Tu verras que la moitié-moitié fait pâle figure après


Ça me donnerait presque envie :love: mais bon on a dit léger hein SM ? :rateau: 

ps : au fait palolés palolés paloléééééés


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

Sinon ce soir à manger ? euuuuh :hein: je sais pas encore :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## al02 (3 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2005)

C'est un violent, ce gars-l&#224;, y'a pas de doute


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

Il donne la recette de la béchamel...?      

Bueno entonces... Judias blancas con salsicha de pato, ensalada verde... y queso blanco con marmelada de albaricoce...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## juju palavas (4 Novembre 2005)

Y a pas de plat cuisiné ce soir ???


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2005)

Sûrement cantonnais ce soir, mais cuisiné par le resto du coin !


----------



## juju palavas (4 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



pas tout a fait semblable la moustache


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pas tout a fait semblable la moustache



Normal, c'est pas lui, SM est sans doute capable des pires turpitudes, mais pas avec la cuisine, dans ce domaine, c'est un artiste, il est très éclectique, et ne transige pas avec la vulgarité.


----------



## macarel (4 Novembre 2005)

pas envie de me faire ch... ce soir, alors pâtes avec des petits lardons, un peu de crême fraiche, un peu de parmesan fraichement râpé, une salade verte/poivron/croutons 
dessert: applecrumble.
Arrosage: Corbières Haut Gleon:love:


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:

* PIZZA*

  ​


----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonne idée!!! une pizza ...miam  :love:


----------



## macarel (4 Novembre 2005)

Même les trolls aiment les burgers  
Ils aiment même le Rock and Roll :love:


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est un violent, ce gars-là, y'a pas de doute


Réponse mode Sonny


----------



## y&b (4 Novembre 2005)

Pour moi ce soir, c'était cotelettes d'agneau et purée de celeris hummm tip top ...


----------



## CLAY (5 Novembre 2005)

coquilles st jacques sur la tete d' un pouilleu,mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

Et alors, les mêmes, mais dans une assiette, j'te dis pas ...


----------



## CLAY (5 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, les mêmes, mais dans une assiette, j'te dis pas ...




javoue


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, les mêmes, mais dans une assiette, j'te dis pas ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'était pavé de saumon en sauce avec un riz basmati... :love:


----------



## al02 (6 Novembre 2005)

Ce midi, j'ai préparé un *lapin au muscat de Rivesaltes.* Délicieux ! :love: :love: 
_Voici la recette :_​*Lapin au muscat de Rivesaltes​*
*Pour 4 personnes
*
Préparation : 20 min
Attente : 2 h
Cuisson : 40 min

&#8226; 1 lapin de 1,5 kg coupé en 8 morceaux.
&#8226; 2 cuil. à soupe d'huile d'olive
&#8226; 15 cl de muscat de Rivesaltes
&#8226; sel, poivre

Pour la marinade

&#8226; 4 cuil. à soupe d'huile d'olive
&#8226; 1/2 citron
&#8226; 2 gousses d'ail
&#8226; 6 feuilles de sauge
&#8226; 2 brins de thym

Pelez et écrasez l'ail avec les feuilles de sauge. Placez-le dans un plat. Ajoutez les brins
de thym, l'huile d'olive et le jus du demi-citron. Disposez les morceaux de lapin salés et
poivrés. Couvrez et laissez mariner 2 h en les retournant plusieurs fois.

Egouttez et séchez les morceaux de lapin. Filtrez la marinade. Conservez les aromates.
Chauffez 2 cuil. à soupe d'huile d'olive dans une cocotte. Faites dorer les morceaux de
lapin de tous les côtés, à feu moyen. Retirez-les. Eliminez l'huile de cuisson.

Replacez le lapin dans la cocotte. Ajoutez les aromates. Versez le muscat. Mélangez et
couvrez. Laissez cuire 25 min à feu doux, en retournant les morceaux régulièrement.

Servez avec des tagliatelles.​


----------



## valoriel (6 Novembre 2005)

Chinois


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

*Rôti de porc à la bière*
version purfils

Ca va être gargantuesque





:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

Sauté de veau Corse à la Patoch' avec des pâtes fraîches...
Simple. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2005)

pat tu as 23 minutes pour avouer la rectette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pat tu as 23 minutes pour avouer la rectette



Il faut du veau Corse bien rouge, élevé en liberté ; pour commencer...


----------



## al02 (6 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rôti de porc à la bière*



La recette :

Par défaut, en voici une ! 

ET une autre !!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il faut du veau Corse bien rouge, élevé en liberté ; pour commencer...


comme un nioube ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme un nioube ?



Non, les nioubes sont élevés sous la mer... Avec des pompes en ciment...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, les nioubes sont élevés sous la mer... Avec des pompes en ciment...




*Et on les truffe de plomb*
au préalable pour donner du goût.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et on les truffe de plomb*
> au préalable pour donner du goût.



Ça dépend, certains les préfèrent "fourrés" ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, certains les préfèrent "fourrés" ...


A la paille de fer, alors...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2005)

Filets mignons de porc, à l'abricot ... miam


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Filets mignons de porc, à l'abricot ... miam



Miam, en effet ! 
Tu as une recette?


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Novembre 2005)

Soupe aux légumes...


----------



## iDiot (6 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Soupe aux légumes...




J'ai fait mieux 


Cassoulet un peu cramé dans le fonds, direct mangé dans la casserole


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Des vol-au-vent....


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A la paille de fer, alors...



Rassure moi, tu dis ça pour rire ? Nan, j'pensais à aut'chose, là, mais bon, la charte ... Tout çaaaaaaa ...


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Novembre 2005)

pas le courage de cuisiner... donc pizza!

heureusement que les italiens nous les ont inventées ces pizzas!


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Novembre 2005)

salade de tomates de *23h 38, *avec un peu de comté !* *


----------



## gKatarn (7 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh... moi non mais Mme Trooper oui


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2005)

Z'y va ! Fait-la lui cracher ! Euh... S'il-te-plait 

(j'ai justement un roti de porc dans le frigo. Je vais essayer de le cuisiner comme ça, à la "chutney"  - mais des abricots, ça va être chaud à trouver, on verra bien ce que je pourrai dégotter comme fruit sucré, mais pas des pommes, un truc plus original  )

Tiens, roti de porc à la poire. Dit comme ça, ça me tente bien, mais la poire, c'est vite liquide, faut trouver un épaisissant qui aille bien avec - pas de farine, par pitié  )


----------



## ginette107 (7 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je sais juste que j'ai le droit à une charlotte au chocolat:love: :love: :love:

le reste c'est surprise


----------



## CLAY (7 Novembre 2005)

moi jmange pas...................au moin je maigrirai


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

croque monsieur maison :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2005)

Une quinzaine d'huitres élevées sous la mer et une tarte au saumon, y'a pas de grippe alevine en ce moment non...


----------



## anntraxh (7 Novembre 2005)

Chez moi il y a &#8230; il y avait ça !


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de refuser une douzaine d'huitres - gratuites ! 
Juste parce que j'ai ma gosse à la maison, et que ce soir ce sera poulet frit (au citron vert) et grosses frites bien grasses.

Après on s'étonne des brutalités parentales envers leur progéniture


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

T'avais juste à ajouter un hors d'½uvre à ton menu, c'est ballot !


----------



## Jec (8 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est pâtes ... pâtes à la mangelà ... on verra bien... 

Tiens j'ai faim


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Au fait, j'hallucine, le rayon volailles de ma superette était totalement vide lundi matin. Dévalisé ou non approvisionné ? Ca fait ch..., j'aurai pas mon escalope à la crème ce soir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, j'hallucine, le rayon volailles de ma superette était totalement vide lundi matin. Dévalisé ou non approvisionné ? Ca fait ch..., j'aurai pas mon escalope à la crème ce soir.



Ah, mais ; c'est que l'escalope, c'est pas un volatile... Tu peux te la tailler dans l'animal de ton choix... y compris le castor ou la giraffe...


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2005)

Ah, la girafe ! D'où l'expression mondialement connue : "À genoux, escalope !"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

Pizza..... une savoyarde du camion d'à coté !!!


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2005)

Cervelas pistaché au vin rouge, lentilles du puy.


----------



## gratteur-fou (8 Novembre 2005)

Une énorme ration de blanquette de veau avec du riz !!!


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2005)

Filet de poisson...de la mer du nord...

Un petit blanc...

et une bonne tarte aux pommes...

le reste je sais pas...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Merguez, haricots verts, orange... C'est quand même passé au milieu du bib/outre de côtes-du-rhone.


----------



## macarel (8 Novembre 2005)

Pour moi c'était "velouté de légumes" (de la soupe quoi), personne ici ce soir, pas de copine, ni ma fille, on se laisse aller.


----------



## SveDec (8 Novembre 2005)

Salade Carrefour, Saucisse Carrefour, Pâtes Carrefour, Fruits Carrefour, accompagnés de pain Carrefour et d'eau pétillante Carrefour.
Moi de la pub ? 

Et en voulant poster :


> Message vBulletin
> 
> 
> Les forums sont fermés pour une opération de maintenance.
> ...


^^

C'est marrant d'écrire un message à 20h10 et de le poster à 21h00 ^^


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Novembre 2005)

Salade de concombre 

Riz-Brocoli   




Bon'App :love:


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

Poulet roti avec pommes de terre au four et haricots verts. Le tout arrosé d'un pecharmant  Classique mais efficace 

bon appetito


----------



## Jec (8 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Merguez, haricots verts, orange... C'est quand même passé au milieu du bib/outre de côtes-du-rhone.



Ah les Merguez .... divine invention ... le meilleur des légumes !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Salade Carrefour, Saucisse Carrefour, Pâtes Carrefour, Fruits Carrefour, accompagnés de pain Carrefour et d'eau pétillante Carrefour.



tu dinais chez Princess tatav ?


----------



## ginette107 (8 Novembre 2005)

Aiguillettes de canard et pomme de terre sautées:love:


----------



## averell (8 Novembre 2005)

hachis de chameau aux pois chiches et son coulis de dattes :sick:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> hachis de chameau aux pois chiches et son coulis de dattes :sick:



Avec des gencives de termite? :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Aiguillettes de canard et pomme de terre sautées:love:




tiens... comme moi   :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec des gencives de termite? :love:


.....


----------



## averell (8 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec des gencives de termite? :love:



La ferme Joë !


----------



## Fondug (9 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, raie grillée et riz safrané


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

L'enfoiré ! mais t'as intérêt a déglacé ton riz au citron et ajouter des dés de poivrons jaunes, enfin jdis ça mais si tu aimes mal manger c'est ton problème


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Soupe.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, raie grillée



Moi la raie je la préfère dorée:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

genre un demi litre d'eau chaude et un KUB ?


----------



## Fondug (9 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'enfoiré ! mais t'as intérêt a déglacé ton riz au citron et ajouter des dés de poivrons jaunes, enfin jdis ça mais si tu aimes mal manger c'est ton problème


 
Nan, pas de dès de poivrons jaunes, mais...un peu de coriandre en plus, ça va trés bien avec le safran. Pour le déglaçage, jus de cuisson de la raie


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Nan (quand même...) - genre épaisse, pleine de légumes divers, avec un petit pain de campagne grillé et légèrement beurré trempé dedans.










Pffff
Mangerais bien chez fondug ce soir, moi


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Nan, genre épaisse aux légumes.
(pour le litre d'eau chaude avé le KUB, y faut du vermicelle et je n'en ai plus  )


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Purée (non, soupe ! enfin, bref...) - je voulais répondre à SM et à chaque fois j'ai un plantage. Impossible de publier.
Saloperie de machine, me voilà muet 

EDITH
Ah tient, ça a marché cette fois....
Bon donc : non, épaisse et pleine de légumes.
Voilà, un quart d'heure pour dire à des gens qui s'en cognent (à raison) que je vais bouffer de la soupe ce soir... Si c'est pas le comble de l'absurde, ça.

EDITH 2
Windaub c'est vraiment de la m....
Tous mes posts sont passés (alors que j'avais un "rapport du proxy, gnagnagna"), voilà trois fois que j'en parle de ma soupe et sans m'en rendre compte.
Pourquoi donc ais-je voulu en faire état de cette s.... de soupe ???????


----------



## Fondug (9 Novembre 2005)

l'we dernier, j'étais en Normandie, me suis gavé d'huitres (1,30 euros la dzaine gniiiiiiiiiii), de palourde, de praires, etc. Pfff, des palourdes au four avec un beurre persillé, holala...


----------



## averell (9 Novembre 2005)

soupe de pois chiches aux boulettes de chameau farcies de lamelles de dattes confites :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> soupe de pois chiches aux boulettes de chameau farcies de lamelles de dattes confites :affraid:



Accompagné de brochettes d'anus de babouin c'est un délice!  :love:


----------



## averell (9 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Accompagné de brochettes d'anus de babouin c'est un délice!  :love:



Surtout si ils ont été passés à la raidorée !!!

  

:hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir Ginette's soup !!!     :love: `

ça va être bon !


----------



## valoriel (10 Novembre 2005)

un reste de spagh' à la carbonarra 

dans l'assiette et...











_...zou, au micro-onde ​_


----------



## ikiki (10 Novembre 2005)

tu manges bien tard - tôt...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

moi ce sera sandouiche bien gras avec un pote place du commerce à Nantes, pour fêter un uikande de trois jours, qui protmet d'être ben arrosé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> un uikande de trois jours, qui protmet d'être ben arrosé :rateau:


 
Faut vite vous y mettre, le dépot de gerbe c'est demain


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Novembre 2005)

Pain perdu.... !  :love: Ya du stock...


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Cornflex au Goron ce soir :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## averell (10 Novembre 2005)

pâté de chameau à la crème de dattes, accompagné de sa purée de pois chiches :style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Yorkshire à la broche.


Ah non, mince, il prend des antibiotiques. Un autre jour, peut-être.


----------



## Jec (10 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir ça va être régime.. ou bouillon de pâtes ... pour l'instant c'est 3/4 d'heure de travail pour 1/4 d'heure posé sur les toilettes .. comment j'arrive à facturer mon job à l'heure après ça ..


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> pâté de chameau à la crème de dattes, accompagné de sa purée de pois chiches :style:


T'as des actions dans une usine de dattes ??? Tu bouffes que ça.....


----------



## averell (10 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> T'as des actions dans une usine de dattes ??? Tu bouffes que ça.....



Avec mes frères, on a braqué un bédouin.
Ils ont pris l'oseille, et moi son garde-manger.
J'en ai pour quelques jours... 
:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

ce soir c'est chinois


----------



## y&b (10 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'est chinois



Comme iPantoufle   



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Yorkshire à la broche.


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

ce soir, ce sera la pate de mon gateau, si j'arrive à le faire !

Ça changera des pâtes tout court... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, ce sera la pate de mon gateau, si j'arrive à le faire !
> 
> Ça changera des pâtes tout court... :mouais:




:mouais: Toi ça va pas fort ce soir ...:mouais:  

.
.
.


Moi pizza...même deux...suis à l'agonie tellement j'ai mangé....:mouais: :casse: :modo:


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Toi ça va pas fort ce soir ...:mouais:


décidément non...


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> décidément non...




Mange une pomme   
Et bois un verre....


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mange une pomme
> Et bois un verre....


j'ai pas de pommes.
Par contre, c'est pas le verre qui m'inquiète, mais la bouteille y passe au passage... 
un bon petit vin blanc


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de pommes.
> Par contre, c'est pas le verre qui m'inquiète, mais la bouteille y passe au passage...
> un bon petit vin blanc




Santé camarade !!  je t'accompagne avec une petite verte bien fraiche ...

A des jours meilleurs !! ils arrivent...


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Santé camarade !!  je t'accompagne avec une petite verte bien fraiche ...
> 
> A des jours meilleurs !! ils arrivent...


à la tienne ! 
j'ai hâte qu'ils arrivent, je te le cache pas !
Je crois que mon gâteau sera pour demain...


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)




----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est soiré internationale en irlande.... 

Tous les étrangers cuisinent pour tout le monde    

Et après chacun boit pour soit même


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

Alors, ce soir, c'était pas réellement un repas, mais dégustation d'un petit vin du Pic Saint loup dont c'était lapremière cuvée (très réussi, entre nous soit dit) avec du Noir de Bigorre, jambon élaboré avec une race cochons noirs qui ce fait plûtot rare (une merveille). :love: :love: :love: :love:
C'était de la balle   

Mais, mais si cela rassasit l'esprit, l'estomac lui ne l'était pas complètrement...
Donc là, c'est fougasse au grattons et bière, c'est pas pareil, même si les grattons sont au canard


----------



## macarel (11 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ce soir, c'était pas réellement un repas, mais dégustation d'un petit vin du Pic Saint loup dont c'était lapremière cuvée (très réussi, entre nous soit dit) avec du Noir de Bigorre, jambon élaboré avec une race cochons noirs qui ce fait plûtot rare (une merveille). :love: :love: :love: :love:
> C'était de la balle
> 
> Mais, mais si cela rassasit l'esprit, l'estomac lui ne l'était pas complètrement...
> Donc là, c'est fougasse au grattons et bière, c'est pas pareil, même si les grattons sont au canard


T'auras le choix entre la grippe aviaire ou la grippe à bière  
Moi, pour la 4ième soir soupe, yaoute P*****n de grippe (une vraie celui là,avec mal de tronche y tuttçi:mouais: :mouais: 
Bon, je vais me recoucher, :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

Oulala, t'as de la fièvre toi !!! T'es en plein délire   
Bon en tout cas, je te souhaite un bon rétablissement.
Sinon, ce soir, c'était petit migoté de porc avec cumin, champignon et haricots verts frais ... ça ce laisse mangé


----------



## valoriel (11 Novembre 2005)

rien 

le frigo est vide :rateau:

... et la pizzeria fermée


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2005)

Ah, c 'est con ! 
J'ai quoi, moi ? Pigeonneau truffé roti, petit pois au jus ?! :love: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2005)

Filet mignon de cochon sauce chasseur, avc légumes, salade etc....:rateau:


----------



## al02 (11 Novembre 2005)

*Allez, je vais essayer de vous en mettre plein la vue !!*   

Ce midi, repas au _château de Courcelles_ (Aisne) : *nous étions invités !*   


*Au menu :*

Apéritif :
_Champagne Moët et Chandon, Brut Impérial _​
Puis,

*Le potiron*
_en soupe crémeuse, noix de Saint-Jacques rôties et crème chantilly_​
Puis,

*Le rouget grondin*
_saisi à l'unilatéral, châtaignes compotées au jus, salade de choux rouge et pomme verte, jus pressé des arêtes au vin rouge._​
le tout arrosé d'un Saint-Péray Huumm !! :love: :love: ​Le Palace, quoi !!   

En guise de _bonne chère,_ c'était *bon* et *cher* !!  :love:

*Eh bien Jenny, goûtez-moi ça !!*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Vous conaissez la recette des nems sm ?


----------



## macelene (11 Novembre 2005)

*Ce soir avec les Copines.... :style: ....     *​


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

apéro charcuterie, Pastilla, Gâteau au parfums du sud, gâteaux au chocolat, un régal ! :love:


----------



## Jec (12 Novembre 2005)

je ne sais pas ce que je viens faire sur ce fil, je dois être limite sado-maso.. je suis toujours malade et ce soir c'est riz ... encore riz .. toujours riz ....


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, sushis ! :love:


----------



## y&b (12 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, sushis ! :love:


Oui c'est la période qui veut ça, on à tous des soucis


----------



## macarel (12 Novembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas ce que je viens faire sur ce fil, je dois être limite sado-maso.. je suis toujours malade et ce soir c'est riz ... encore riz .. toujours riz ....


Tèh, je me sens moins seul, je vais quand-même essayer quelquechose qui tient mieux ce soir, un peu de blanc de poulet, quelques pommes de terre bouilli et un petit suisse:rose:


----------



## al02 (13 Novembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas ce que je viens faire sur ce fil, je dois être limite sado-maso.. je suis toujours malade et ce soir c'est riz ... encore riz .. toujours riz ....



Moi, c'est manioc,... manioc,...manioc,...manioc,...manioc,... et encore manioc !      
Oui, présentement, mon cher.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, c'était gratin de spirelli à la sauce aux petits légumes  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, un mayourt, j'ai encore bouffé tout le week-end.... ça va bien les conneries !!!


----------



## Jec (13 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est manioc,... manioc,...manioc,...manioc,...manioc,... et encore manioc !
> Oui, présentement, mon cher.



Ca fonctionne bien le manioc ?! Equivalent au riz ?! Je vois que c'est de saison ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Vous conaissez la recette des nems sm ?



Ceux farcis aux lames de rasoir? ...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

ou aux trames de falzar


----------



## y&b (13 Novembre 2005)

Dans 10 mn, ce sera petite soupette poireaux, carottes, patates et céleris, avec colin vapeur avec beure d'estragon et purée de pois cassés .... ça devrait le faire


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Novembre 2005)

ben là, j'ai un restant de sauce bolognaise faite avec amour ce midi dans une cuisine démesurée love et du coup, je vais en profiter...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Steak haché de thon aux poivrons et piments grillés à la sauteuse.
Riz pilaf en accompagnement (avec un peu de safran pour la couleur et de cumin pour faire bien)
Sauce de soja en assaisonnement (issue d'un bidon de 2 litres - mais j'en garde un peu pour après  )

Une poire en dessert. Terminé


----------



## averell (13 Novembre 2005)

J'ai enfin terminé le garde-manger du bédouin, et, par la même occasion, mon régime à base de chameau, pois chiches et dattes.

Ce soir, petit repas léger pour toute la famille :

1 kg de patates
1 kg de haricots verts
1 kg de lard fumé

c'est à dire une bonne salade liégeoise.

En déssert : éclairs au chocolat fourrés à la glace vanille

Bon appétit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin terminé le garde-manger du bédouin, et, par la même occasion, mon régime à base de chameau, pois chiches et dattes.



Ben dis moi... Tu dois avoir le fond du calcif doré à la feuille...


----------



## averell (13 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis moi... Tu dois avoir le fond du calcif doré à la feuille...



 

Non, mon tube digestif résiste à tout !
:hosto:


----------



## al02 (13 Novembre 2005)

Ce midi, j'ai réussi mon premier plat avec mon nouveau fourneau, sur la *plaque coup-de-feu* :

*un canard aux navets ! * :love: :love:


----------



## averell (13 Novembre 2005)

T'as vu, on n'est plus «Fidèle à MacG», mais «Membre émérite».
Je trouve que cela sied mieux à notre rang.   

:king:


----------



## y&b (13 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu, on n'est plus «Fidèle à MacG», mais «Membre émérite».
> Je trouve que cela sied mieux à notre rang.
> 
> :king:


 Ben heureusement que je lis ton post car sinon, j'avais pas encore remarqué :rose:
Et depuis quand ?
Edit : En tout cas j'suis d'accord c'est plus classe


----------



## averell (13 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis quand ?



Sais pas exactement...
Je suis comme toi, je ne tombe pas en contemplation devant le libellé associé à mes étoiles à chaque message   
Ca doit être aujourd'hui ou hier...

:style:


----------



## purestyle (13 Novembre 2005)

de la junk food de luxe bien urbaine : Subway et Quick. (la junk food du pauvre c'est le kebab rue montmartre)


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Novembre 2005)

poulet grillé oignons et riz :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

ce soir ? rien !  je mange très peu le soir !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce soir ? rien !  je mange très peu le soir !



par contre kes tu déconnes !


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> par contre kes tu déconnes !


tu parles de la semaine ou du week-end ? parce que ça n'a rien à voir !


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, sushis ! :love:













  yen a plus...  Mactosh s'est régalé de l'assiette sauvée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

... Un feu de rondins d'olivier dans la cheminée ; une plancha... Et pour poser dessus, des côtelettes d'agneau marinées aux herbes et des légumes : Oignons frais, tomates et gros piments verts... Je crois bien qu'il doit me rester une demi fiole de blanc du Cap Corse... Ca devrait le faire :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

palette fumée sans os    

j'en rafole pas mais la cuisson est vraiment pas compliqué


----------



## valoriel (14 Novembre 2005)

une flamenküche de chez Franprix :rose:  















_ ça change des gésiers de canard ​_


----------



## averell (14 Novembre 2005)

baguette à l'escavèche


----------



## Jec (14 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'est soupe à la carotte !! Ca me rend presque heureux après un week-end au riz !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Novembre 2005)

*ce soir* soupe aux légumes


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Novembre 2005)

Pour moi, ce sera soupe de poireaux/pommes de terre. 
Un peu plus leger aprés ce w.e bien chargé !


----------



## ginette107 (14 Novembre 2005)

Pâtes à la carbonara :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

toujours rien, pas faim


----------



## purestyle (14 Novembre 2005)

une moussaka aux haricots verts (merci maman :love: )


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2005)

Marennes d'Oléron et soupe de poissons avec un entre-deux mers en accompagnement. Bon appétit à tous...


----------



## y&b (14 Novembre 2005)

Fèves en persillade et steak


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2005)

... des restes....


----------



## ginette107 (15 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je tente une nouvelle recette:
*Velouté de Potiron* avec des zestes d'oranges, une pomme, une poire le tout parfumé au gingembre et à la noix de muscade :love:


----------



## averell (15 Novembre 2005)

Filets de solette vapeur, petites pommes persillées, émincés de jeune poireau à la crème


----------



## joanes (15 Novembre 2005)

Soupe de légume divers. Filet mignon de porc à la crème et aux champignons.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Novembre 2005)

Lapin aux pruneaux et champignons (agarics et cèpe de Bordeaux), quelques pomme de terres cuites dans le jus et d'autres sautées à la poële (c'est un peu con, mais bon, c'est ainsi )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

J'en avais marre de me creuser le citron, doublé d'unne flemme à décorner les boeufs... Je vais m'inviter pour grailler chez ma mère ; j'aurai la surprise, au moins... :love:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je tente une nouvelle recette:
> *Velouté de Potiron* avec des zestes d'oranges, une pomme, une poire le tout parfumé au gingembre et à la noix de muscade :love:



Miam, j'adore ce genre de potage !  !
(comme je le disais en privé, une carotte me semble indispensable - mais bon, le combi pomme-muscade peut aussi réussir l'alchimie )

En tout cas je note la recette pour ce week-end 

Je viens de recevoir un pot de cannelle marocaine. Si vous avez des idées sympa, je suis preneur


----------



## Jec (15 Novembre 2005)

A manger ce soir ... bien tiens, va falloir que je commence à me demander quoi... :sleep:


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Miam, j'adore ce genre de potage !  !
> (comme je le disais en privé, une carotte me semble indispensable - mais bon, le combi pomme-muscade peut aussi réussir l'alchimie )
> 
> En tout cas je note la recette pour ce week-end
> ...



Arf j'ai quasi fini le mien...vivement que belle-maman passe à la maison pour me le remplacer ! 
Je te conseille un dessert aux arômes di laba : re-testé ce dimanche !  
Salade d'oranges ! Tu coupes juste les oranges en rondelles, tu mets sucre glace et cannelle a chaque "couche" et tu arrose le tout de fleur d'oranger ! 
Sinon les bons vieux raisins qui chez nous accompagnent toujours le couscous => mais la recette est bien au fond de ma pooooche !!!!


----------



## al02 (15 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Lapin aux pruneaux et champignons (agarics et cèpe de Bordeaux), quelques pomme de terres cuites dans le jus et d'autres sautées à la poële (c'est un peu con, mais bon, c'est ainsi )



Beau programme ! :love:


----------



## averell (15 Novembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> A manger ce soir ... bien tiens, va falloir que je commence à me demander quoi... :sleep:



Avant de manger, tu nous dois une image pour le MQCD... :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2005)

Une p'tite soupe, une p'tite p*p* et au lit...


----------



## Jec (15 Novembre 2005)

Ben pour finir, ptite soupe aussi. Aux champs..J'vais fini par me transformer en soupière si je continue commme ça ...


----------



## greg2 (15 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ... des restes....


de même....


----------



## SveDec (15 Novembre 2005)

Je me suis enfilé des pâtes bolo maison améliorées 
Avec salade et compote de pommes ...


----------



## averell (15 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis enfilé des pâtes bolo maison améliorées
> Avec salade et compote de pommes ...



De la bolo avec de la compote de pomme ???  :sick: :hosto:

Pourquoi pas une terrine de chameau flambée à l'alcool de pois chiches et son coulis de dattes ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> De la bolo avec de la compote de pomme ???  :sick: :hosto:
> 
> Pourquoi pas une terrine de chameau flambée à l'alcool de pois chiches et son coulis de dattes ?



Avec du grouin de phacochère au miel c'est un délice!


----------



## averell (15 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec du grouin de phacochère au miel c'est un délice!



et une bonne queue de cheval à la vinaigrette ?


----------



## y&b (15 Novembre 2005)

Du poisson grillé avec une purée de brocolie humm


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> et une bonne queue de cheval à la vinaigrette ?



Seulement si elle fait dans les 17"


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2005)

Rah, ce soir, c'était du gratin de chicons au jambon (endives chez nos amis Français  ) avec de la purée :love:

Un régal


----------



## averell (15 Novembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Rah, ce soir, c'était du gratin de chicons au jambon (endives chez nos amis Français  ) avec de la purée :love:
> 
> Un régal



Quand je prépare ce plat, toute la famille se régale, et il ne reste plus rien.
Un succès à tous les coups.


----------



## ginette107 (16 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Miam, j'adore ce genre de potage !  !
> (comme je le disais en privé, une carotte me semble indispensable - mais bon, le combi pomme-muscade peut aussi réussir l'alchimie )
> 
> En tout cas je note la recette pour ce week-end




Pas mis de carotte, très bon quand même :love: 
Pomme muscade n'était pas ce que l'on sentait le plus, gingembre/orange surtout  
voilà la recette


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2005)

merci ginette !


----------



## dool (16 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> merci ginette !




pffffff  et moi je pue avec  ma cannelle alors !?! D't'façon tu m'n'écoute plus !


----------



## averell (16 Novembre 2005)

- cannellonis au jambon de Parme,
- cannellonis à la ricotta,
- fagottinis à la viande et aux brocollis,
- fagottinis à la viande et aux courgettes

Miam Miam :style:


----------



## y&b (16 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> - cannellonis au jambon de Parme,
> - cannellonis à la ricotta,
> - fagottinis à la viande et aux brocollis,
> - fagottinis à la viande et aux courgettes
> ...


bah après ça, ça ira mieux


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> pffffff  et moi je pue avec  ma cannelle alors !?! D't'façon tu m'n'écoute plus !


Pas vrai, mais c'est ta recette secrète que je veux !  :love:


----------



## averell (16 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> bah après ça, ça ira mieux



Je précise : c'est pour toute la famille, pas pour moi tout seul.


----------



## y&b (16 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Je précise : c'est pour toute la famille, pas pour moi tout seul.


Ah ah, famille nombreuseu
Famille heureuseu


----------



## averell (16 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah, famille nombreuseu
> Famille heureuseu





Yep !
J'ai fait ma part pour le repeuplement de l'Europe...


----------



## MACcossinelle (16 Novembre 2005)

Bonne question !!!!!


----------



## Patamach (16 Novembre 2005)

ca sent le poney ce soir à la maison
esperons qu'il y en a pas un qui grille dans le four


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> pffffff  et moi je pue avec  ma cannelle alors !?! D't'façon tu m'n'écoute plus !




Humm moi je me ferais bien un civet de lapin(e) bleu a la cannelle..


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Novembre 2005)

Apéro prolongé = pas besoin de manger......... !!!


----------



## averell (16 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Humm moi je me ferais bien un civet de lapin(e) bleu a la cannelle..



Accompagné de tripes d'auroch à la moutarde ancienne, c'est délicieux...


----------



## ikiki (16 Novembre 2005)

poêlée de champignons, lardons et pasta fraîches... avec de la crème tiens


----------



## al02 (16 Novembre 2005)

2 oeufs sur le plat, salade, fromage et un verre de Cahors ! 

C'est frugal, hein !


----------



## y&b (16 Novembre 2005)

Carpacio de boeuf et soupe de légumes variés .... hummm !!!


----------



## juju palavas (16 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Accompagné de tripes d'auroch à la moutarde ancienne, c'est délicieux...


pas de ratabouilliasse de meguez  au coucous de chameau au coulis de dattes, ce soir


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question !!!!!




bâ finalement deux mandarines...






​


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Novembre 2005)

moi j'ai mangé une banane...


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

moi, toujours rien...


----------



## averell (17 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pas de ratabouilliasse de meguez  au coucous de chameau au coulis de dattes, ce soir



Certainement pas de merguez :afraid:

Le garde-manger du bédouin n'était composé que de chameau, pois chiches et dattes. 

Note : personne (qui doit obligatoirement être un aficionado de la première heure) n'a fait le lien avec Philippe Geluck, alias Dr G ?


----------



## al02 (17 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> moi, toujours rien...



Bon appétit donc !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*Échine de porc à la gueuze*
tonight.

En ce soir de beaujolais déjà gouté au passage, lepurfils cuisine à la bière.

Oui oui.




:love:


----------



## macarel (17 Novembre 2005)

Pour moi: tarte à l'oignon avec des petits lardons, salade verte avec croutons et de la pomme, petit verre de blanc de Padern:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2005)

Le frigo est preque vide donc : 
Riz, lardon, creme et fromage rapé...





Ah oui, j'allais oublié : le tout arrosé d'une Guiness :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

tagliatelles au saumon, 
camembert grand cru


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

Oreilles de fenech au jus et salade de geko en croute.
Avec un bon sidi braïm ca glisse tout seul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oreilles de fenech au jus et salade de geko en croute.
> Avec un bon sidi braïm ca glisse tout seul.



J'le crois pas, moi qui te prenais pour un connaisseur :mouais: essaie plutôt avec un bon Sidi *Brahim*, tu verras, ça glissera encore mieux !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'le crois pas, moi qui te prenais pour un connaisseur :mouais: essaie plutôt avec un bon Sidi *Brahim*, tu verras, ça glissera encore mieux !



Bah c'est normal, j'suis bourré. Faut dire que ca titre le raisin qui a vu le soleil :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est normal, j'suis bourré. Faut dire que ca titre le raisin qui a vu le soleil :love:



Pô grave, laisse glisser !


----------



## juju palavas (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas de merguez :afraid:
> 
> Le garde-manger du bédouin n'était composé que de chameau, pois chiches et dattes.
> 
> Note : personne (qui doit obligatoirement être un aficionado de la première heure) n'a fait le lien avec Philippe Geluck, alias Dr G ?



tu devrais essayer le dromadaire les lentilles et les pruneaux


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais essayer le dromadaire les lentilles et les pruneaux



Tu bosse pour Gaz de France?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2005)

Une raclette...... Ca sent bon dans l'appart maintenant!


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

Finalement : Gueuze en apéro et pâtes à la sauce tomates !


----------



## AOSTE (18 Novembre 2005)

Bonne Bouf pour ce we Taho


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir ca va etre du blanc de poulet cuit a point avec une sauce bearnaise maison :love: et des frites :love: :love: :love: et une petite salade


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2005)

Moi....je sais pas encore.... je vais chez les beaux parents.


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

comment faites vous pour connaitre votre repas aussi longtemps a l avance ? moi, je suis toujours oblige d attendre d etre dans le restau pour le savoir...


----------



## Jec (18 Novembre 2005)

J'vais certainement manger hydraulique ce soir ... l'apéro risque comme souvent le vendredi de partir en vrille ...  

Ah ces alcooliques du week-end ..  

Adit : Ah non ça c'était quand j'étais encore jeune ..


----------



## guytantakul (18 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> comment faites vous pour connaitre votre repas aussi longtemps a l avance ? moi, je suis toujours oblige d attendre d etre dans le restau pour le savoir...


Moi, quand je vais au restau, je le choisis souvent en fonction de ce que je veux manger...  

Tiens, c'est pas con, ça un gastos ! Merci de m'avoir donné l'idée, je vais sans doute la suivre !


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Bonne Bouf pour ce we Taho


meric, AOSTE, mais oublie pas le ! au passage


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> meric, AOSTE, mais oublie pas le ! au passage


Tiens, te voir dans ce fil me remet en mémoire des papilles le gratin dauphinois que ma femme nous a fait ce soir ... hmmmm ... Pourquoi elle en a fait qu'un ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Novembre 2005)

Ya eu moules frites......


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

poulet cromagnon, sec sans sauce, arrosé de vin, soupe de racines et cérales..... autour d'un bon feu à l'abri du froid dans la caverne citadine.


----------



## macarel (20 Novembre 2005)

erwtensoep met spek en rookworst. Les connaisseurs sauront (pour les non connaisseurs: soupe aux pois cassés avec du lard et de la saucisse fumée):love: :love:


----------



## al02 (20 Novembre 2005)

Ce midi, rôti de boeuf, purée, arrosé d'un "*Clos des Lambrays 98*"  :love: :love:


----------



## averell (20 Novembre 2005)

Filet de dinde au poivre, petites pommes persillées.
Mousse au chocolat.
Château La Pompe Nouveau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... hmmmm ... Pourquoi elle en a fait qu'un ? :love: :love: :love:



Elle, au moins, elle surveille ta ligne...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Elle, au moins, elle surveille ta ligne...



Ah ça ! T'aurais vu la tarte aux pommes qu'elle nous a fait à midi, avé les boules de glace vanille, Question ligne ...  

Note, les filets de sabre, y zétaient pas dégeux non plus


----------



## Taho! (21 Novembre 2005)

samedi soir c'était délicieux : gratin de ravioles, gigot d'agneau ! Sauf que je me suis pété le bide ! on a fini sur une petit chartreuse !...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, je sais pas mais ce midi, c'est bien parti pour un Kebab.............. !


----------



## Jec (21 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, pour bien commencer les vacances, c'est fondue bourguignonne... certainement quelques kilos de rouge en accompagnement et la nuit va être belle ...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

fais la chinoise, ça t'évitera des bourelets


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

steack haché cheval et haricots rouges pour midi
ce soir on verras


----------



## Jec (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fais la chinoise, ça t'évitera des bourelets



J'suis d'accord, plus léger mais c'est pas moi qui régale... Faut être flexible parfois .. 
 

Et crédju c'est l'hiver, les bourlets ça protège !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

Oui, mais plus t'as de bourrelets, moins t'es flexible !


----------



## Jec (21 Novembre 2005)

Pffff... fini les bourrelets, le bide lourd, le programme à changé ... Pizza au programme .. on passe du tout au rien. Comment je vais remplir mon cotat de bidoche journalier moi !?!?!


----------



## Fondug (21 Novembre 2005)

Ben suite à un excès de protection huvernale, ce soir ça sera salade de tomate et une sousoupe... wouin !!


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

pattes au gratin ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> pattes au gratin ce soir



pattes, oui. mais de quelle bestiole ? :rateau:


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pattes, oui. mais de quelle bestiole ? :rateau:



j' sais pas comment s' appelle 
mais yen a 1000


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pattes, oui. mais de quelle bestiole ? :rateau:




lapin ?  

sinon pour moi ce soir sera entrecote , frite salade verte !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> lapin ?
> 
> sinon pour moi ce soir sera entrecote , frite salade verte !!!



une seule frite    

je croyais que le miroir de ton boulot t'avait dispensée de régime ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une seule frite
> 
> je croyais que le miroir de ton boulot t'avait dispensée de régime ? :rateau:




nan 4 parce que 1 seule pour 4 ...... sa fait un peu juste non ? 





et puis non : je ne fais pas de regime


----------



## valoriel (21 Novembre 2005)

steak - pâtes

ca marche aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> steak - pâtes
> 
> ca marche aussi?



pour ton régime ? :rateau:


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> steak - pâtes
> 
> ca marche aussi?



un steack sur pattes c un boeuf


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2005)

Broccoli sauté et filet de truite fumé  Mariage audacieux mais ô combien savoureux


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

La bonne blague...

Je prépare la fondue, jusque là tout va bien...enfin presque   

Et au moment d'allumer la petite flamme qui tient tout cela au chaud....pas d'alcool à brûler...

Résulat un montage style légo, avec des bougies dessous...gnarf...:mouais: :mouais: ...on a bien rigolé....:love: :love:


----------



## averell (21 Novembre 2005)

Fondue bourguignonne, sauces maison, petite salade verte, pain artisanal. :love:


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Fondue bourguignonne, sauces maison, petite salade verte, pain artisanal. :love:



tu manges un peu tard toi dis donc
fé gaffe a ta santé


----------



## averell (21 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> tu manges un peu tard toi dis donc
> fé gaffe a ta santé


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

moi j'ai mangé des pates à la bolognaise, et là, je suis en train de m'éplucher quelques pommes pour me faire une bonne compote...


----------



## Fondug (22 Novembre 2005)

Ah ah ! Ce soir, on se "confédérationhélvétise" avec assiette valaisanne pour tous... yum !


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ! Ce soir, on se "confédérationhélvétise" avec assiette valaisanne pour tous... yum !



Aaaaah, te revoilà toi... Tu sais que je suis papa depuis samedi matin.. c'est pas un peu dingue ça...   :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fondug (22 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah, te revoilà toi... Tu sais que je suis papa depuis samedi matin.. c'est pas un peu dingue ça...   :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ?????????? !!!!!!!!!!!
Félicitations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh la la le coup d'vieux que j'prends là !!


----------



## madlen (22 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je me fais des hamburgers maison! mmmmh avec des ognion couper en fine lamelle, du fromage, salade tomate, ketchup & mayo, le pain à hamburger et steak haché  

Trop bon, simple et vite fait pour un mec seul... 
Ma copine est allé voire sa soeur en Equateur (amérique du sud) > du coup je me
retrouve seul à la cuisine et là on ne parle plus de régime    :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je me fais des hamburgers maison! mmmmh avec des ognion couper en fine lamelle, du fromage, salade tomate, ketchup & mayo, le pain à hamburger et steak haché
> 
> Trop bon, simple et vite fait pour un mec seul...
> Ma copine est allé voire sa soeur en Equateur (amérique du sud) > du coup je me
> retrouve seul à la cuisine et là on ne parle plus de régime    :love:



Comme ça quand elle reviendra, elle aura la joie délicieuse de retrouver un Sumo dans son salon...


----------



## madlen (22 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça quand elle reviendra, elle aura la joie délicieuse de retrouver un Sumo dans son salon...



Pas de risque :rateau: , J'ai encore l'age (ou la chance) de pouvoir manger et boire
sans prendre de poid :love: 

PS: faut tout de même dire que je fais un peu de sport aussi.


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Pas de risque :rateau: , J'ai encore l'age (ou la chance) de pouvoir manger et boire
> sans prendre de poid :love:
> 
> PS: faut tout de même dire que je fais un peu de sport aussi.



AAAAaahhhh, un sportif, sors immédiatement de ce bar....


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2005)

Y'a quoi à manger ce soir ? Rien...frigo vide  même pas de nouilles...ou de sardines à l'huile...ça sent la pizza trop chère


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Novembre 2005)

MMMhhh une bonne salade americaine au thon (Faite maison s'il vous plaît!!!)  

INGREDIENTS : Maïs doux, thon (20%), eau, petits pois, carottes, poivrons oignons, cornichons, huile de colza, vinaigre d'alcool, olives noires, sucre, sel, amidon transformés de maïs, moutarde de Dijon, arômes, épaississants : gomme Guar - gomme Xanthane, épices, bouillon de volaille, colorants : extraits de paprika. (A consommer de préférence av...... euuuh nan rien...    )


----------



## averell (22 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, souper comme à la caserne : boudins, compote, purée. :rateau:


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, souper comme à la caserne : boudins, compote, purée. :rateau:



c' est mieu qu' hier ,mais c' est un peu tard quand meme , fait des efforts
c' est pour toi quje ledis


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Novembre 2005)

J'ai envie d'un énorme Big Mac avec pleins de frites, de la mayonnaise et un grand coca light.
Je vais manger une soupe de légume et une tranche de jambon...


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie d'un énorme Big Mac avec pleins de frites, de la mayonnaise et un grand coca light.
> Je vais manger une soupe de légume et une tranche de jambon...



pour un boudhiste, moyen, moyen
 



ne pas etre compliqué, c' est simple


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> pour un boudhiste, moyen, moyen



Boudhiste, moi?
Ah, bon...


----------



## averell (22 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> c' est mieu qu' hier ,mais c' est un peu tard quand meme , fait des efforts
> c' est pour toi quje ledis



J'y veillerai Grand Sachem   
:style:


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Boudhiste, moi?
> Ah, bon...



et ton avatar, non? ah bon......


----------



## dool (22 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie d'un énorme Big Mac avec pleins de frites, de la mayonnaise et un grand coca light.
> Je vais manger une soupe de légume et une tranche de jambon...



Ca va ! T'as un bout de cochonnaille pour sauver l'honneur !


----------



## Imaginus (22 Novembre 2005)

Des Escargots...


_Que du bonheur... Le tube de signal plus fluor va y passer_


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> et ton avatar, non? ah bon......



Ça la mettrait plutôt hindouiste, je pense, si on s'y fiait, mais je la soupçonne de l'avoir choisi pour d'autres raisons.


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

comme si on devait ressembler à son avatar


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça la mettrait plutôt hindouiste, je pense, si on s'y fiait, mais je la soupçonne de l'avoir choisi pour d'autres raisons.


encore un truc qui clignote en tout cas...
bientot, macgé élu "site qui fout le plus mal au crane du web"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> comme si on devait ressembler à son avatar



ET ALORS!!!!!!!???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> comme si on devait ressembler à son avatar



Pas de problèmes pour Bibi


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

à la limite bobby, j'aima mieux ressembler à ta _charmante_ petite bestiole qu'au néant...


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça la mettrait plutôt hindouiste, je pense, si on s'y fiait, mais je la soupçonne de l'avoir choisi pour d'autres raisons.





Je suis extrèmement curieux..................SAGESSE


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> J'y veillerai Grand Sachem
> :style:




la cofusion me gagne, 

tu es beau avreil!!!!


----------



## averell (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> à la limite bobby, j'aima mieux ressembler à ta _charmante_ petite bestiole qu'au néant...



Je pensais que c'était un fantôme qui lavait son costard avec Bonux ...


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> comme si on devait ressembler à son avatar



ouais ça va hein???

ki c'est le gros????????????????????


----------



## colette (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> à la limite bobby, j'aima mieux ressembler à ta _charmante_ petite bestiole qu'au néant...




oui, mais est-ce que le néant n'est pas proche de l'infini ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

colette a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais est-ce que le néant n'est pas proche de l'infini ?


ah nan c'est bon, hein, j'ai deja mal au casque avec tous ces avatars a la con qui clignotent dans tous les sens, on va pas en rajouter avec des questions pourraves qui menent a rien!!!


----------



## averell (22 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> ouais ça va hein???
> 
> ki c'est le gros????????????????????



Meuh non, juste un peu enveloppé... 
:love:


----------



## averell (22 Novembre 2005)

colette a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais est-ce que le néant n'est pas proche de l'infini ?



Il est en effet mathématiquement essentiel pour l'atteindre... 
:style:


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

colette a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais est-ce que le néant n'est pas proche de l'infini ?



le vide c le néant

et l' infini s' il l'est ne peut qu'être vide, non ?
  

tu serais pas un peu philo vu ta tronche?


----------



## CLAY (22 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Il est en effet mathématiquement essentiel pour l'atteindre...
> :style:



si vous avez lus ce post avant que je réedite, oubliez


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

c'est la tête de Bethov que tu traite de tronche :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ET ALORS!!!!!!!???





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problèmes pour Bibi





			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> à la limite bobby, j'aima mieux ressembler à ta _charmante_ petite bestiole qu'au néant...





			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> Je suis extrèmement curieux..................SAGESSE





			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> la cofusion me gagne,
> 
> tu es beau avreil!!!!





			
				averell a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que c'était un fantôme qui lavait son costard avec Bonux ...





			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> ouais ça va hein???
> 
> ki c'est le gros????????????????????





			
				colette a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais est-ce que le néant n'est pas proche de l'infini ?





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah nan c'est bon, hein, j'ai deja mal au casque avec tous ces avatars a la con qui clignotent dans tous les sens, on va pas en rajouter avec des questions pourraves qui menent a rien!!!





			
				averell a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, juste un peu enveloppé...
> :love:





			
				averell a dit:
			
		

> Il est en effet mathématiquement essentiel pour l'atteindre...
> :style:





			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> le vide c le néant
> 
> et l' infini s' il l'est ne peut qu'être vide, non ?
> 
> ...





			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> si vous avez lus ce post avant que je réedite, oubliez





			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est la tête de Bethov que tu traite de tronche :rateau:



et vous avez mangés quoi? 

pour moi, c'était McDo


----------



## ange_63 (23 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir j'ai testé le gateau à la patate douce...! 






Pas mauvais du tout!


----------



## al02 (23 Novembre 2005)

*Ce soir :​*
_Copié dans :_ *LE PETIT PERRET GOURMAND* _(je vous le recommande !)_

*Saucisson de Lyon chaud aux pommes de terre en vapeur 
arrosées de vinaigrette à l'huile de noix*​
_Pour 5 convives :_​
*- 1 beau saucisson de Lyon à cuire de 600 à 700 g 
- 7 ou 8 pommes de terre roses (Roseval) 
  Choisissez-les moyennes et à peu près d'égal calibre en fonction de la cuisson vapeur 
- 1 cuillerée à soupe de bon vinaigre de vin 
- 1 cuillerée à café de moutarde de Dijon 
- 1 cuillerée à soupe d'huile d'arachide 
- 3 cuillerées à soupe d'huile de noix sel, 
- poivre gris au moulin​*
_Préparation_ :​
Mettez 2 litres d'eau dans votre cuiseur-vapeur.

Placez sur la grille inférieure, le saucisson à cuire coupé en rondelles de 2 centimètres d'épaisseur.

Dans le compartiment supérieur, placez les pommes de terre non pelées après les avoir lavées.

Laissez cuire 25 à 30 minutes.

Mettez le vinaigre et le sel dans un bol, mélangez bien à la cuillère en bois afin de le laissez dissoudre. Ajoutez la moutarde, mélanger bien, puis les huiles et le poivre au moulin.

Ôtez le saucisson et les pommes de terre de la grille où ils ont cuit. Pelez les pommes de terre, coupez-les en rondelles. Mettez-les dans un saladier avec les tranches de saucisson par-dessus.

Arrosez le tout avec la vinaigrette.​
_*A déguster avec une Leffe, c'est extra !!*_ :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

le couillon, me filer la dalle en sortant de table, hop boules rouges


----------



## al02 (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le couillon, me filer la dalle en sortant de table, hop boules rouges



Le repas n'était pas assez copieux ?


----------



## AOSTE (23 Novembre 2005)

La prochaine fois que je passe à Montmacq je fais une pause CHEZ AL02


----------



## imimi (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le couillon, me filer la dalle en sortant de table, hop boules rouges


 
y'en a qui ont de la chance que ça leur file la dalle de parler bouffe en sortie de table...
moi là c'est plutôt *BEURP!*


----------



## al02 (23 Novembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que je passe à *Montmacq* je fais une pause CHEZ AL02



Oui, mais à 26 km de là = Chauny !


----------



## averell (23 Novembre 2005)

choucroute (bien) garnie avec force cochonailles :love:


----------



## ange_63 (23 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> choucroute (bien) garnie avec force cochonailles :love:



Ourff tt ça pour le soir!!!  
Attention aux cauchemards cette nuit.... 
Bonne digestion!!!!


----------



## AOSTE (23 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais à 26 km de là = Chauny !



Pour une bonne table je ne regarde pas les KMs


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Ce soir :​*
> _Copié dans :_ *LE PETIT PERRET GOURMAND* _(je vous le recommande !)_
> 
> *Saucisson de Lyon chaud aux pommes de terre en vapeur
> arrosées de vinaigrette à l'huile de noix*​



Le saucisson à cuire utilisé était du type : *"décédé de bonne heure"* ?


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le saucisson à cuire utilisé était du type : *"décédé de bonne heure"* ?



Ben oui : *de Morteau* !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

'tain, heureusement que c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait çui là, qu'est-ce que j'aurais pris ! 

(SM, LePurFils ...  )


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> *BEURP!*


Malin il va falloir aérer


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (SM, LePurFils ...  )


salut, mais tu peux retourner à la cuisine, j'ai la dalle


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salut, mais tu peux retourner à la cuisine, j'ai la dalle



Moi, j'veux bien, mais j'ai peur que dans ce domaine, tu sois nettement plus doué que moi. C'est pas que j'aime pas faire, mais je sais pas trop, alors, j'improvise, et les résultats sont ... variables. Une sorte de roulette russe culinaire, si tu vois c'que j'veux dire ! :rose:


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salut, mais tu peux retourner à la cuisine, j'ai la dalle



Le boudin du Jura est déjà digéré ?


----------



## colette (24 Novembre 2005)

Pour ce soir "bestels" à la viande". C'est à dire : viande hachée (300 gr) revenue avec des oignons (3 petits) et du persil et surtout du cumin. Bien sûr sel et povre.
Une fois que c'est cuit, j'ajoute un ½uf cru dans la préparation . puis je coupe une feuille de brick en deux et je fais des petits triangles que je trempe dans la friture au dernier moment. A manger avec un zest de citron et une bonne salade.


L'avantage c'est que s'il en reste, on peut les congeler.


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Novembre 2005)

ce soir barquette aux marrons !!!!!


----------



## macarel (24 Novembre 2005)

poison tomate au four, salade jardin, petit blanc de Padern (Corbières biensûr):love: :love:


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

Kassler avec des choux de Bruxelles.

Et un petit coup de riesling (modéré).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Kassler avec des choux de Bruxelles.
> 
> Et un petit coup de riesling (modéré).



y'a un modo qui s'arsouille au riesling, chez toi


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

Apéro divers et ses amuse-gueules

Magret au foie gras
Canard fermier sauce truffes au cognac
Pommes de terres Sarladaises
Fromage
Gateau florentin de chez le maître chocolatier du coin

Pécharmant 2000 à volonté...

Café, digestif...

On sait recevoir ou pas... 

Bon app au fait...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

14° C dans mon appart alors j'ai fait tourner le four : feuilletés apéritifs surgelés, gougères, gratin dauphinois, crumble aux pommes.


----------



## ginette107 (24 Novembre 2005)

ce soir c'est foie gras en compagnie d'Harry Potter :love:


----------



## AuGie (24 Novembre 2005)

Du riz sans sauce parce que j'ai mal au ventre


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> choucroute (bien) garnie avec force cochonailles :love:





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Malin il va falloir aérer



Faut éviter la moquette avec la choucroute


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pommes de terres Sarladaises



Cuisinées à la graisse d'oie ou de canard ? :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Cuisinées à la graisse d'oie ou de canard ? :love:


A la graisse de canard bien sûr...:rateau:


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a un modo qui s'arsouille au riesling, chez toi


Mais non, innocent !

Point de modo ici, on sait vivre. Tu as bien compris que le riesling est bu sans exagération, quasiment au compte-gouttes... (attention, depuis un fil voisin, des actifs antitout nous surveillent...)


----------



## ange_63 (24 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Apéro divers et ses amuse-gueules
> 
> Magret au foie gras
> Canard fermier sauce truffes au cognac
> ...




Hummmmmm j'en bave!!!!! Comme ça a l'air bon!!!!
Tu m'invite! 



Bon app!


----------



## ange_63 (24 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut éviter la moquette avec la choucroute




Trop trop fort la vidéo!!! 

MDR!!!!!!


----------



## colette (24 Novembre 2005)

finalement je n'ai pas eu le temps de préparer mes bestels à la viande en rentrant du boulot et on s'est rabattu sur un steak-salade de tomates.


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Novembre 2005)

...

et puis les fameuses pommes cuites...


----------



## colette (25 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> et puis les fameuses pommes cuites...



Il t'en reste encore ? t'as du en faire une bonne quantité...


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Novembre 2005)

oh bah j'ai bien du récupérer 3 ou 4 kg de pommes... Je peux encore manger de la compote pendant 2 semaines...


----------



## colette (25 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh bah j'ai bien du récupérer 3 ou 4 kg de pommes... Je peux encore manger de la compote pendant 2 semaines...



attention aux conséquences...


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir je sais pas encore, mais ce midi de la gardianne...

Et ben ça vaut pas celle de notre macelene nationale ! :love:


----------



## averell (25 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir moules et frites, une fois.


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2005)

je crois que je vais rentrer tôt chez moi, parce que j'ai décidé de faire un coulis de tomate avec quelques épices... une merveille... :love:  

Mais il va me falloir bien 3 heures pour le faire mijoter...:love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

ça sent la pizza livraison !


----------



## toys (25 Novembre 2005)

je me tape une demi gastro donc je pense pas que l'on vas mangé se soir!


----------



## AOSTE (25 Novembre 2005)

Riz sauce maison sur filet de perche


----------



## macarel (25 Novembre 2005)

ce froid me fait prnser à mon pays natal,  alors pour ce soir "hachée" (un savant mélange de viande de boeuf avec beaucoup d'oignons, laurier, clous de girofle), accompagné de pommes de terre avec un petit (enfin, un grand) blanc "Haut Gleron":love: :love:


----------



## averell (25 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je me tape une demi gastro donc je pense pas que l'on vas mangé se soir!



un peu de bouillon et une biscotte, non ?


----------



## ginette107 (25 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir vu le temps, c'est:

*velouté de courgette à la badiane*, j'adore:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Lentilles à la dijonnaise (avec lamelles de jambon, oignons, bouillon de boeuf, bouquet garnis, moutarde). 
Une espèce de gloubi-boulga adapté à l'hiver et au sommeil lourd...


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Finalement, trop tard pour la pizza livraison !


----------



## valoriel (25 Novembre 2005)

raclette  :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> raclette  :love: :love:



Toi même


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

Hier, j'ai fait des pommes de terre sautées à la sauteuse (des fois je les poêle, hein) avec des steacks de chair-à-saucisse (oui, je fais ça également).
Vache, j'ai jamais mangé de meilleures patates. 
C'est le commercial d'où je bosse qui en a amené deux sacs de 25 kg. 
J'ai ai pris quelques unes pour tester. Je suis convaincu !


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi même


T'avais lu raclure... 

Ce soir ce sera fondue savoyarde, ça se marrie bien avec la neige au dehors...


----------



## averell (26 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> T'avais lu raclure...
> 
> Ce soir ce sera fondue savoyarde, ça se marrie bien avec la neige au dehors...



Bonne idée Dos 
Me too :love:


----------



## al02 (26 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir vu le temps, c'est:
> 
> *velouté de courgette à la badiane*, j'adore:love:



Le velouté d'endives est bon également ! :love:


----------



## averell (26 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le velouté d'endives est bon également ! :love:



Tout à fait Thierry  

Traduction belche : la soupe aux chicons, une fois


----------



## al02 (26 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait Thierry
> 
> Traduction belche : la soupe aux chicons, *une fois*



Plutôt deux fois qu'une !


----------



## al02 (26 Novembre 2005)

* Recette de crottes d'ânes de Mardi-Gras*


*Ingrédients* :


1 kg de farine, 
12 ½ufs, 
500 g de beurre, 
10 g de sel, 
50 à 60 g de levure de boulanger, 
un sachet de sucre vanillé, 
un demi-verre à moutarde de rhum, 
un peu de lait.


Cassez les ½ufs, bien les mélanger, saler. 
Versez doucement la farine, le beurre en pommade, le sucre vanillé, le rhum, puis la levure délayée dans un peu de lait tiède. 
Bien pétrir et laisser lever au chaud pendant quatre ou cinq heures. 
Cuire à la friture bien chaude mais pas brûlante, en prenant des boules de pâte avec une cuillère.


----------



## macarel (26 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> * Recette de crottes d'ânes de Mardi-Gras*
> 
> 
> *Ingrédients* :
> ...


Les quantités sont pour n internat ou je me trompe?


----------



## al02 (26 Novembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Les quantités sont pour un internat ou je me trompe?



Peut-être !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Novembre 2005)

Escargots ce soir.......... :love:  !!!! (Pas de calin dans le noir!!!)


----------



## Warflo (26 Novembre 2005)

Bonne question?


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

Moi, j'ai rarement eu un frigo et des placards aussi remplis... Je pense que je vais bien manger ce soir


----------



## toys (27 Novembre 2005)

apres une bonne grosse tartiflette et un coucous je vous avoue que j'ai pas trop faim.


----------



## al02 (27 Novembre 2005)

Ce midi, *potée aux choux*, arrosée d'un Bourgogne aligoté ! :love:

_Je me suis mis au fourneau._


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2005)

ça c'est la base, al.

moi ce sera une rousse, sans salades.


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2005)

C'est l'hiver... Ce soir ce sera velouté de cresson et choucroute !


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

J'ai beaucoup trop mangé à midi et trop bu (de bons vins !  )
Ce soir j'ai pas faim (on à fini à 16h30 :sick:  )
Ou P'être un bout de gâteaux que j'ai ramené chez moi Miam Miam :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (27 Novembre 2005)

L'odeur me fait saliver, dans 5mn, je passe à table et ce sera...

une gargantuesque choucroute pour moi, miam ! :love::love::love:


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> L'odeur me fait saliver, dans 5mn, je passe à table et ce sera...
> 
> une gargantuesque choucroute pour moi, miam ! :love::love::love:


Arf ! Moi j'en avais trop.... ça a finit dans un tupperware pour un prochain soir !


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est la base, al.
> 
> moi ce sera une rousse, sans salades.




je l'agrémente d'une tarte thon tomates...


----------



## Taho! (27 Novembre 2005)

Coca pour digérer le week-end !


----------



## ginette107 (27 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir c'était *raclette*!!!


----------



## colette (27 Novembre 2005)

On aurait bien mangé une quiche aux oignons (revenus une bonne heure dans de l'huile d'olive) mais le four s'est rebellé et quand on a enfourné la quiche, il s'est mis en position pyrolise... c'était moins une et la quiche était grillée. On a réussi à la sauver, mais impossible de la cuire.


 Il a rendu l'âme ou bien c'est juste une grêve passagère...  Après tout, lui aussi il a le droit de réagir aux cadences infernales...


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Novembre 2005)

Ah pas mal la pyrolise de quiche   
:casse:


----------



## colette (28 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ah pas mal la pyrolise de quiche
> :casse:




Oui on rigole, on rigole, mais c'est triste de voir une quiche enfermée dans un four sans pouvoir se plaindre...


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Novembre 2005)

moi ce soir, c'était simple...
Steaks, Yaourt, et bien entendu, Compote...


----------



## colette (28 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> moi ce soir, c'était simple...
> Steaks, Yaourt, et bien entendu, Compote...



Encore !


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Novembre 2005)

bah j'ai des pommes en stock... T'en veut ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (28 Novembre 2005)

salade de tomate (sans vinaigrette  )
Soupe aux legumes (sans crème fraiche  )

Yaourt (sans matière grasse  )


:rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (28 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> salade de tomate (sans vinaigrette  )
> Soupe aux legumes (sans crème fraiche  )
> 
> Yaourt (sans matière grasse  )
> ...



Tu fais l'régime??? 
 

Moi c tarte aux poireaux, salade de mâche, cantal et une poire. :love: Miam
...et une pare de gateau!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> salade de tomate (sans vinaigrette  )
> Soupe aux legumes (sans crème fraiche  )
> 
> Yaourt (sans matière grasse  )
> ...



Ca me déprime


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> salade de tomate (sans vinaigrette  )
> Soupe aux legumes (sans crème fraiche  )
> 
> Yaourt (sans matière grasse  )
> ...


dur, dur !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Novembre 2005)

Pareil que le corse et le dauphinois

Moi, demi-pizza mexicaine entamée ce midi (mais pas encore cuite, cette moitié - enfin si, le four sonne maintenant).

Elles sont trop bonnes ces pizzas (traiteur de chez le leclerc local qui touche sa bille dans le domaine )


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Novembre 2005)

J'sais pas, j'ai pas le droit d'aller dans la cuisine, mais ça sent bon....:rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (28 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca me déprime



faut pas aller jusque là...:rose:
en même temps ça me réjouit tellement que je ne suis pas encore aller preparer a bouffer...


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca me déprime




Toi aussi  

Allez !! une bière avec bulles, mousse et sans verre...jesuis solidaire des sans :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2005)

Coca ce soir, j'ai décidé d'arrêter de boire, notamment en soirée...  la dernière ne m'a pas réussi à ce niveau là


----------



## Irish whistle (28 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Coca ce soir, j'ai décidé d'arrêter de boire, notamment en soirée...  la dernière ne m'a pas réussi à ce niveau là



Moi ca a été pizza DOMINOS facon irlandaise (large) et diet coke.....cherchez l intrus
:mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca a été pizza DOMINOS facon irlandaise (large) et diet coke.....cherchez l intrus
> :mouais:




ça me rappel un truc ça


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2005)

en effet, drôle de mélange, diététique à mort !


----------



## Irish whistle (28 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> en effet, drôle de mélange, diététique à mort !



Vi hein? t'as remarqué LOL

Dauphinois d'amour


----------



## Irish whistle (28 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappel un truc ça



Tiens !!! toi aussi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2005)

Des endives au jambon  ..... mais là y'en a pu là.....


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2005)

Rizotto d'épeautre au fouzytoutcequireste 
Toujours super bon et à chaque fois unique.


----------



## ange_63 (29 Novembre 2005)

:love:  Pommes de terre avec des petits lardons rotis et des dès de cantal...:love: en dessert tatre pêches/mangue :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Lentilles ç la dijonnaise (comme l'autre soir), poire au vin, gateau amandes-chocolat, arrosé d'eau aromatisée nitrate-chlore du robinet (AOC).


----------



## toys (29 Novembre 2005)

tarte a la courge d'y a 100 ans et que la moitier du monde a oublier mais que pépé il en a retrouvé dans des vielles boite.


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

ptêt' un magnum tiens !


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Décembre 2005)

Pot au feu bien mijoté, bien chaud, bien bon...


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2005)

Marennes d'Olérons N°4, petite sauce à l'échalotte, beurre salé, blanc sec, 1 dz et demi par personne, après on verra...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Décembre 2005)

Rôti de porc orchestré !

(avec des musiciens - des fayots, quoi ! )


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rôti de porc orchestré !
> 
> (avec des musiciens - des fayots, quoi ! )



Et les conséquences !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Frites et pavé de Kangourou...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Frites et pavé de Kangourou...



ine ze poquette !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ine ze poquette !



Que veux tu, pour trouver de la viande qui veut bien sauter, il faut en passer par là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rôti de porc orchestré !
> 
> (avec des musiciens - des fayots, quoi ! )



Et après, ce sera "autant en emportent les vents" !


----------



## toys (1 Décembre 2005)

une porte en plein pif (qui a été cassé il y a a peine 3 semaines)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

donc, accompagnée d'une salade de museau, la porte !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Décembre 2005)

C'était chinois ce soir...........:love: .


----------



## colette (1 Décembre 2005)

en rentrant du boulot, j'ai eu la surprise de voir que mon homme m'avait préparé une bonne soupe avec de vrais légumes : pommes de terre, carottes, navets... et une noisette de beurre...

ça fait chaud au c½ur surtout par ce temps.


----------



## Galatée (2 Décembre 2005)

Steack à la sauce moutarde avec des petites patates sautées préparées avec amour par mon chéri (enfin, comme tous les jours, c'est lui qui fait à manger, vive l'égalité des sexes  ), pis des yaourts.
Et comme ce que vous mangez m'a redonné faim, une ptite tartine de foie gras, puis du comté. Tout ça avec du Muscat !


----------



## macarel (2 Décembre 2005)

Chil con carne, salade feta, fromage de chèvre pas trop dur avec un peu du miel de garrigue. Rouge cave Tuchan:love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir rien mais demain fondue au bleu avec des bouts de poire et fondue au vacherin pur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir ben une Xbox 360 :love:.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

satan !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Marquise d'empereur aux noix de Saint Jacques
Pâté en croute de langoustine et truite de mer
coleslaw
Mont d'or - Creme chocolat (aïe, l'association !)

Arosé d'un modeste Muscadet (oui, là j'ai pas assuré)

Il faut bien faire des tests pour les repas de fêtes de fin d'année, et je me suis généreusement dévoué pour ma famille.


----------



## macarel (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir rien mais demain fondue au bleu avec des bouts de poire et fondue au vacherin pur


Comment rien?:mouais:   t'es malade?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, sandouiche au claquos........ça est frugal !


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Décembre 2005)

a manger pas grand chose...

à boire par contre ça y'a !!!   

oups je devis du sujet...


----------



## Galatée (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui aiment la raclette, mais qui n'ont pas d'appareil : ce soir j'ai mangé du Mont d'Or fondu au four sur des pommes de terre avec du jambon de Bayonne.
J'ai découvert ça il y a pas longtemps et c'est super bon !!

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2005)

Foie gras maison


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Décembre 2005)

Plateau de fruits de mer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Décembre 2005)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui aiment la raclette, mais qui n'ont pas d'appareil : ce soir j'ai mangé du Mont d'Or fondu au four sur des pommes de terre avec du jambon de Bayonne.
> J'ai découvert ça il y a pas longtemps et c'est super bon !!
> 
> :love:



La recette, dans le Haut Doubs, veut que l'on creuse 5 trous dans le fromage que l'on remplit de côtes du Jura blanc, cépage Savagnin, et d'ail, avant de le mettre au four... 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2005)

Ils ont de bonnes idées dans le Haut-Doubs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La recette, dans le Haut Doubs, veut que l'on creuse 5 trous dans le fromage que l'on remplit de côtes du Jura blanc, cépage Savagnin, et d'ail, avant de le mettre au four...
> :love: :love: :love:



pour les petits trous en question:






 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour les petits trous en question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois que monsieur est connaisseur...   

Mais il vaut mieux garder le vin jaune pour une bonne poularde aux morilles, non?


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

pfff
TOUT CA fait vraiment envie, mais j'ai pas TOUT CA sous la main alors j'fais comment moi pour savourer ma salade de riz comme si c'était du foie gras ou de la raclette, hein !???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que monsieur est connaisseur...
> 
> Mais il vaut mieux garder le vin jaune pour une bonne poularde aux morilles, non?



les deux, mon général   (_faut le ménager: c'est un corse_ :rateau: )

(dans deux semaines mon fromager va commencer à remonter de sa cave les vacherins affinés au vin jaune :love: )

et pour l'apéritif:






 :love: 

accompagné de gendarmes


----------



## al02 (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les deux, mon général   (_faut le ménager: c'est un corse_ :rateau: )
> 
> (dans deux semaines mon fromager va commencer à remonter de sa cave les vacherins affinés au vin jaune :love: )
> 
> ...



Qui vont te faire souffler dans le ballon !


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Raclette ce soir....:rateau: 

C'est lourd...mais bon sympa en famille


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Décembre 2005)

Pizza de chez Speedy, une à la raclette et une rustique... Plein de créme, de fromage, que du light quoi !


----------



## mado (3 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pizza de chez Speedy, une à la raclette et une rustique... Plein de créme, de fromage, que du light quoi !



:mouais:
Vivement demain non ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pizza de chez Speedy, une à la raclette et une rustique... Plein de créme, de fromage, que du light quoi !




wouaw !!!   j'ai comme une remontée là...pouark...!!! comment tu fais pour manger tout ça ...:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## mado (3 Décembre 2005)

Forcément flooder et cuisiner...
Dis le purfils, tu perds le sens des valeurs


----------



## y&b (4 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi, c'etait salade de pommes de terre tiède et hareng avec une petite soupettemaison de légumes variés
hum ...


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'etait salade de pommes de terre tiède et *hareng* avec une petite soupettemaison de légumes variés
> hum ...



Repas frugal, mais j'aime bien aussi ! :love:  

Hareng fumé, bien sûr, sinon ça se saurait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'etait salade de pommes de terre tiède et hareng



Mince ... T'aurais pu m'en laisser ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2005)

la fondue au bleu ça arrache tellement que j'ai deux nouveaux numéros de phones dans mon mobile


----------



## macarel (4 Décembre 2005)

Ragoût curry aux oeufs durs (c'est bien d'avoir des poules),  pommes de terre (oui, oui du jardin), rouge vieux Corbières (oui, du pas chèr ce soir:love: :love et comme dessert, des petites poires cuit au vin et la canelle (oui le même qu'on boit)


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir ce sera une petite soupe.
 Par contre à midi, c'était boudin noir aux pommes et confiture d'oignon:love:. Ca rattrape des supers pizza de chez Speedy (elles étaient très bonnes n'empeiche...)


----------



## ange_63 (4 Décembre 2005)

une soupe pour moi aussi (potiron), petite salade composée( thon,feta,concombre,poivron,tomate) et
une tranche du gateau au noix que j'ai fait ce matin! :love: :love:


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2005)

Pour nous c'était Mont d'Or chaud et patates.... mmmmmmhhhhhhhh.... miam miam... :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir buffet froid...avec un peu de vin...des desserts maison...:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, un bouillon d'poule/vermicelles, salade verte, because après le gueuleton de midi ...  

Bon, fiston qu'était resté à la maison nous a quand même fait des crêpes comme dessert. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Quiche loraine, salade, poire au vin, flan chocolat...


----------



## toys (5 Décembre 2005)

des pattes au beurre .

trop bon sans rien pas de mayo ni de ketchup rien: des pattes au beurre.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

Des pattes de grenouilles, de poulet, de boeuf?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

celui qui fout du ketchup ou de la mayo sur les pates doit etre brulé vif


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

et du gruyere rapé, on a le droit?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

seulement sur une bolo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> celui qui fout du ketchup ou de la mayo sur les pates doit etre brulé vif


Et que doit il en être des pignoufs qui osent mettre des pâtes dans la mayo?


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> celui qui fout du ketchup ou de la mayo sur les pates doit etre brulé vif



Eh oh ça va hein ! On change pas la vie culinaire de son mec en un clin d'oeil !! J'te juuure j'voulais pas te l'avouer mais il l'a fait devant moi là !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir vacherin mont d'or au four, versé sur les patates en robes des champs :love:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, friands au ris de veau (ce sont de grosses bouchées à la reine un peu améliorées, en fait) et petits pois (pour les finir) 

Avec plein de poivre blanc moulu (sur les petits pois et le veau, c'est excellent le poivre, à mon avis  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir je fais les fonds du frigo : pâtes à la sauce tomate avec des petits dès de légumes, champignons frais et of course, basilique frais et crème avec des petits lardons  :love: et une kriek pour boire avec tout ça :love:


----------



## macarel (5 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je fais les fonds du frigo : pâtes à la sauce tomate avec des petits dès de légumes, champignons frais et of course, basilique frais et crème avec des petits lardons  :love: et une kriek pour boire avec tout ça :love:


Tiens, nos menus se ressemblent (un peu):
Pâtes, avec une sauce (hasardeuse?) de carottes/oignons/tomates (entières, sans peau, une boîte hein
:rose, petits lardons. Un peu de fromage par dessus et hop, au four 
ça ira pour un lundi.
dessert:  yaourt au sirop de figues, :love: pas de bibine (faut savoir s'arrêter de temps en temps)


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

comme d'hab, je ne mange pas le soir !


----------



## al02 (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab, je ne mange pas le soir !


C'est l'odeur du sapin ?


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

non, je ne mange pas le soir en ce moment. Point. 
pas faim en fait ou pas la nécessité de manger.




ou alors c'est de la flemme, je sais pas ! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2005)

tu as tord Taho, j'avais la même chose que toi la semaine passée, et pour y remédier, j'ai attendu d'avoir faim pour manger, histoire de casser la routine  et on retrouve l'appétit :love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

oh, tu sais, ça me va bien comme ça
et puis j'en profite pour faire fondre ma bedaine...


----------



## y&b (5 Décembre 2005)

Et puis mieux vaut manger léger que pas du tout 
Moi ce soir, c'était entrecote grillée et soupe maison de légumes varié ...
Bon ok moi j'ai rajouté du pain de seigle au noix de chez toi avec ma soupe! Mais c'est pas obligé


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

je crois que ça tient surtout de la grosse flemme :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Gratin de choux fleur/patates + filets de boeuf cuits au grill, pas révolutionnaire mais bon


----------



## Jec (5 Décembre 2005)

Vu les circonstances.... 9 bouteilles de rosé à 5 ... c'est pas quotidien comme menu... demain on se fait le solide . :sleep: 

Edit : normalement, je ne touche pas au rosé, pour moi c'est de l'alcool fralaté .. buerk...


----------



## colette (5 Décembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Vu les circonstances.... 9 bouteilles de rosé à 5 ... c'est pas quotidien comme menu... demain on se fait le solide . :sleep:
> 
> Edit : normalement, je ne touche pas au rosé, pour moi c'est de l'alcool fralaté .. buerk...




Espérons que les 5 vont dormir sur place...


----------



## Jec (6 Décembre 2005)

colette a dit:
			
		

> Espérons que les 5 vont dormir sur place...



Un litre et demi d'eau avant de dormir, c'matin presque nickel !! 
On est pas fou ! T'inquiète pas les 5 à pied. Mais avec le verglas qu'il y avait sur les routes, pas si facile quand-même... 

Bonne journée colette ! Et les autres...


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Décembre 2005)

Pitain©, j'ai encore une envie subite de Big Mac dégoulinant de sauce, pleins de Frites avec de la mayo et un Coca light (et oui, c'est toujours ça de pas pris !). 
Je vais me contenter d'un pavé de saumon cuit au cours bouillon et d'une purée de brocolis...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pitain©, j'ai encore une envie subite de Big Mac dégoulinant de sauce, pleins de Frites avec de la mayo et un Coca light (et oui, c'est toujours ça de pas pris !).
> Je vais me contenter d'un pavé de saumon cuit au cours bouillon et d'une purée de brocolis...



C'est plus *SAGE  *


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir ça va être pain de viande aux champignons avec de la purée et une petite salade


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ça va être pain de viande aux champignons avec de la purée et une petite salade



je pourrais avoir la recette ou un doggy bag


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ça va être pain de viande aux champignons avec de la purée et une petite salade



Je veux bien la recette du pain de viande aussi, tiens, ça me donne envie...


----------



## lumai (7 Décembre 2005)

Ici ce sera la quiche lorraine, qui commence à sentir sacrément bon dans le four, et une salade d'endive.
Et p'têt bien une petite part de gâteau au chocolat en dessert...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Décembre 2005)

Presque pareil : quiche au four, un gros piment vert et frais à croquer, pis basta pour moi


----------



## y&b (7 Décembre 2005)

Et bien Jambon de Serano, soupe de légumes variés, et gratin de pollenta au potiron ...:style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien la recette du pain de viande aussi, tiens, ça me donne envie...


Il y a plusieurs variantes 

Voilà comment je le prépare :

- Viande hachée de boeuf,
- Jaune d'oeuf (selon la quantité des autres ingrédients),
- Persil,
- Farine,
- Lait,
- Sel, 
- Poivre,
- Beurre,
- Epices.

Faire un volcan avec la viande dans un plat, y mettre un peu de farine (1/3, 1/4 de la masse de viande), le sel, le poivre, les épices, le persil. Arroser avec le lait et déposer le jaune d'oeuf.
Pétrir pour former une belle pâte. Lorsque la pâte est homogène, la déposer dans un plat pour le four. Décorer avec des légumes, des champignons... et déposer une petite noisette de beurre sur le dessus et les cotés de la boule, pour qu'elle garde du moelleux tout en cuisant.

Préchauffer un four à 200° C, cuire la viande en fonction de la quantité : de 30 à 45 minutes à 200°.

Bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

merci


----------



## y&b (7 Décembre 2005)

Ça fais envie ... 
Merci pour la recette


----------



## toys (8 Décembre 2005)

le rougaille de 2h du mat s'est superbe.


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi, ce soir, ce sera une bonne blanquette de veau à l'ancienne, faite par mes soins et ça sent rudement bon ! Miam !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2005)

Apéro prolongé ce soir.....encore..... plus faim du coup !!!:sleep:


----------



## y&b (9 Décembre 2005)

Des reste .... 
De bon restes !!!


----------



## valoriel (9 Décembre 2005)

:sleep: :sleep:

j'avais un p'tit creux qui m'empéchait de dormir... 

j'me suis fait une platrée de pâtes au curry :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Des reste ....
> De bon restes !!!



Dans la famille "Plus c'est réchauffé, meilleur c'est", je voudrais ...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, ça va être un bon dîner pour les participants de l'AES de demain  (Daffy et Valoriel que j'héberge  ) :

- Cordons bleus à la sauce aux champignons frais,
- Salade de concombre au basilique et aux échalotes, avec une petite vinaigrette balsamique à la crème,
- Et comme autre légume : des "grenailles" (petites pommes de terres)

Miam miam tout ça  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2005)

Bon, vu l'apéro qu'on vient de prendre chez les voisins, ça va être bouillon de poule/vermicelles !


----------



## ginette107 (9 Décembre 2005)

Velouté de tomates à la menthe :love: 
Salade de chèvre chaud :love: 

Bon apétit chez vous


----------



## guytantakul (10 Décembre 2005)

Pavés d'antilope au miel ce soir (je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent, mais la dernière fois que j'ai mangé de cette semi-chèvre des savanes, c'était succulent ).

Je cherche une garniture qui aille bien avec*, quitte à remettre le plat à demain... 

(j'ai pensé à du blé en grains ou de la semoule de couscous, mais j'hésite...)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pavés d'antilope au miel ce soir (je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent, mais la dernière fois que j'ai mangé de cette semi-chèvre des savanes, c'était succulent ).
> 
> Je cherche une garniture qui aille bien avec*, quitte à remettre le plat à demain...
> 
> (j'ai pensé à du blé en grains ou de la semoule de couscous, mais j'hésite...)



"Grand Teton" antilope chèvre


----------



## ange_63 (11 Décembre 2005)

Les restes de midi, au moins c'est pas difficile à préparer ce soir!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

Bouillon de poule aux vermicelle et c'est tout par ce qu'à midi...
... buffet d'entrée à volonté, mille feuille de brandade et petits légumes du sud et buffet de dessert à volontée, et moi, la volontée...


----------



## macarel (12 Décembre 2005)

Salade avocad avec pimen et oeufs durs, ensuite tarte aux poireaux, mandarine du jardin, de l'eau avec des bulles pour éqilibrer la moyenne acoolisé de ce weekend


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Décembre 2005)

soupe aux légumes...


----------



## z-moon (12 Décembre 2005)

*Saucisse de Morteau* à l'auto-cuiseur ... enfin j'essaye!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> *Saucisse de Morteau* à l'auto-cuiseur ... enfin j'essaye!



10' ça devrait suffire


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Sujet de merde.


----------



## al02 (12 Décembre 2005)

Réponse de même !!


----------



## al02 (12 Décembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> *Saucisse de Morteau* à l'auto-cuiseur ... enfin j'essaye!



A faire cuire avec des pommes de terre et à arroser d'une vinaigrette à l'huile de noix. C'est extra.

J'ai la recette détaillée à disposition.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> A faire cuire avec des pommes de terre et à arroser d'une vinaigrette à l'huile de noix. C'est extra.
> 
> J'ai la recette détaillée à disposition.



envoies


----------



## Dory (12 Décembre 2005)

Une soupe il fait très froid et surtout.....un fondant au chocolat .
Vous avez un spécialiste sur le forum qui vous donnera surement la recette


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> envoies



On peut faire cette recette avec du saucisson de Morteau à la place du saucisson de Lyon :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire cette recette avec du saucisson de Morteau à la place du saucisson de Lyon :



merci


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une soupe il fait très froid et surtout.....un fondant au chocolat .
> Vous avez un spécialiste sur le forum qui vous donnera surement la recette



Et avec Google !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sujet de merde.



Bien d'accord, personne ne m'a conseillé pour la ganrniture de mon antilope.

En revanche, pour tes petits personnages de caca, tu peux les cuire légérement au four (pour que l'intérieur reste fondant) et les agrémenter de petits bonbons, de sucre glace et d'amandes effilées.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2005)

Après l'apéro vodka-coca...

attention, c'est de la grande cuisine...

Bon, ce soir, en bonne Belge :love:, c'est un bon cornet de frites :love: (j'ai la chance d'avoir une des meilleurs friterie du royaume à deux pas de chez moi  )


----------



## juju palavas (13 Décembre 2005)

potage de potiron et marron + carpacio


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

rien ma fille vient d'avoir un accident de bagnole,j'ai pu faim,j'ai soif


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

bon,ça va elle a rien,mais la voiture est en épave,l'appetit revient


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bon,ça va elle a rien,mais la voiture est en épave,l'appetit revient



Ah, c'était pas la tienne (de voiture) ? :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

si c'etait la mienne de fille  et la mienne de voiture,mais chuis bien content que ma fille ai rien(vive le airbags)même les poulets y z'ont dit qu'elle etait miraculée


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> si c'etait la mienne de fille  et la mienne de voiture,mais chuis bien content que ma fille ai rien(vive le airbags)même les poulets y z'ont dit qu'elle etait miraculée




  


------------------------



Ce soir soupe Hollandaise...un truc bien lourd...:rateau: 

Trois jours que ça mijote ....:mouais: bonjour les "vents"


----------



## joubichou (13 Décembre 2005)

merci ma bonne mouette


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> merci ma bonne mouette



[lamouette]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/lamouette]  

_dehors je suis _​


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2005)

Travers de porc caramélisés aux ananas...    riz basmati...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Fondue ce soir


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Restes de raviolis au jambon (j'en avais fait trop) agrémentés de crème fraîche avec des piments "gordon" d'amérique centrale (ceux qui ressemblent à des mini-poivrons).
Après quelques essais, je peux dire écrire que les rouges sont bien plus forts que les jaunes


----------



## y&b (21 Décembre 2005)

Poulet rôti avec pommes de terre et fenouille cuits dans le jus hummmmm ... 



:love:


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

tarte.














au poils​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Charolais bourguignon et pommes de terre...


----------



## al02 (23 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> *Charolais bourguignon* et pommes de terre...



C'est une recette de boeuf bourguignon ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une recette de boeuf bourguignon ?



c'est simplement que j'avais du vin rouge à gogo et que j'ai pris le premier morceaude viande sous la main...
Difficile de s'y retrouver dans mon frigo, bourré à craqué comme jamais depuis que j'achète des produits Apple...


----------



## y&b (23 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une recette de boeuf bourguignon ?


 C'est pas des carottes dans le boeuf bourguignon ??? :mouais:

Pour moi, c'était apéro champagne puis chardonnay d'Australie avec des talons de charcuterie


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Poulet rôti avec pommes de terre et fenouille cuits dans le jus hummmmm ...
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



Là, faut choisir, c'est nouil*les* ou fenouil, ou à la limite feues nouilles, si tu les a déjà becquetées


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, faut choisir, c'est nouil*les* ou fenouil, ou à la limite feues nouilles, si tu les a déjà becquetées


:rose: Ça date un peu mais vieux motard que jamais pour corrigé 
Donc j'ai choisi fenouil mais si j'aime bien les nouilles aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

'tain, c'est une épidémie, ce soir, les "vieux motard que jamais" !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est une épidémie, ce soir, les "vieux motard que jamais" !



Surtout que sans la double glissière de sécurité sur le bord de route en France c'est un voeu qui se réalise peu...


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est une épidémie, ce soir, les "vieux motard que jamais" !


 Où ça, où ça ???
En même temps, c'est le lot quotidien des Jobar 

edit: 





			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que sans la double glissière de sécurité sur le bord de route en France c'est un voeu qui se réalise peu...



  , même si ça ne prête pas à rire


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Où ça, où ça ???


Dans le thread d'a côté, les proverbes !


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

je savais bien que j'avais oublier un truc MANGÉ s'est donc ce le secret de la vie.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Rien. Mon vrigo est plein de bonnes victuailles et pas un vin qui va avec. J'attendrai que ma superette rouvre demain pour m'en acheter. Faut pas gâcher la nourriture.


----------



## Dory (25 Décembre 2005)

Une citrate et du paracétamol....


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

un bouillon cube.... 

trop bouffé moi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> un bouillon cube....
> 
> trop bouffé moi !



Ca c'est un repas d'adorateur d'Apple, ca commémoration du bouillon que la société a bu avec le cube.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est un repas d'adorateur d'Apple, ca commémoration du bouillon que la société a bu avec le cube.



Ben, j'croyais qu't'avais plus d'picrate ? Tu t'es rabattu sur le bizarre ? En tout cas, tu devrais arrêter de poster bourré, le cube, c'était Next, pas Apple !


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

ola je suis pas rendu la !

on vas voir pour ce soir déjà j'ai pas mangé se midi!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Pâté en croute et vieux fond de porto pour l'apéro (dans 1 ou 2 heures)
Coleslow et betteraves rouges
Terrine Saumon-Oseille, Paté en croute de langoustine et truite de mer, sur lit de scarole, arrosé de muscadet
Sauté de biche et riz, abec Beaujolais nouveau déjà ancien
Fromages
Bûche aux marrons et crème anglaise, mousseux
Et un verre de slimfast, j'voudrais pas prendre du poids.


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

Je suis invitée ce soir....donc surprise.


----------



## joubichou (26 Décembre 2005)

ris de veau sauce champagne


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Qui a piqué mon pot de mayonnaise ? Il figure bien sur ma facturette... Horeur ! Heureusement que j'ai une recette...


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je suis invitée ce soir....donc surprise.





			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Amusez vous bien je vais gouter un foie gras aux figues...sans compter le reste...



 plus de surprise


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

Choux sm et saucisses de morteau, accompagné de cette délicieuse invention : la moutarde de dijon


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

> plus de surprise


Si le reste est un surprise.. 



> a moutarde de dijon


Je préfère la moutarde de Meaux


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la moutarde de Meaux


Faut qu'j'essaie, mais c'est diablement mal distribué en suisse ce genre de spécialités.


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut qu'j'essaie, mais c'est diablement mal distribué en suisse ce genre de spécialités.



Elle se vend dans un pot en grès..je la préfère en accompagnement avec certains plats..


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la moutarde de Meaux



Et le motard de Meaux ? :rateau:


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

> Et le motard de Meaux ?


Je le laisse à sa motarde.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Allez, une petite choucroute garnie traditionnelle bien arrosée !!!


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que ce sera une fondue


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ce sera une fondue



Hummmmm miam!!! Tu peux pas m'en donner un peu?  


Moi une soupe chinoise, un peu de fromage et un kiwi! ça sera tout j'ai mangé comme 4 pour Noël et le 31 s'annonce fort également....


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

ange_63


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ange_63


rhoooo :rose: 
Heuuu non non ça va pas !!! j'suis pas au menu ce soir!  
non mais....


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

On vous laisse tranquilles..... 

Je sors sur la pointe des pieds pour ne pas nuire à votre intimité..


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On vous laisse tranquilles.....
> 
> Je sors sur la pointe des pieds pour ne pas nuire à votre intimité..



Naaaaan reste AU SECOURT!!! Y a sm qui me poursuit!!!!!!:mouais:


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> Naaaaan reste AU SECOURT!!! Y a sm qui me poursuit!!!!


Un conseil....tu lui retires sa moquette avec une pince à épiler poil par poil...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil....tu lui retires sa moquette avec une pince à épiler poil par poil...



"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
ho zut désolée Dory....! Mais j'garde ça sous l'coude!!!


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> ho zut désolée Dory....! Mais j'garde ça sous l'coude!!!


Merci ange à charge de revanche


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Rien

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Rien
> 
> :sleep:



pas une raison suffisante pour laisser traîner la vaisselle qui encombre l'évier


----------



## lumai (28 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, ce sera goulash !


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

Oh putain, ce soir, j'me fais un émincé de poulet à l'ananas... il me reste un quart d'ananas, ça va l'faire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

T'as du poulet, au moins? ...


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as du poulet, au moins? ...


 
Yep, mais pas du élevé sous les néons... Du vrai bon poulet, élevé comme autrefois à la lampe à pétrole...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai tellement été gavée ce week-end que je ne sais plus voir de nourriture pour le moment... (je ne saurais plus voir une tranche de saumon avant au moins 2 mois :affraid: ) 

Je vais attendre d'avoir faim pour voir ce que je vais me préparer...


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

my pleasure


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> my pleasure


Naturellement les esprits de contradiction...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Pour une fois, rien non plus...

J'ai gerbé sans préavis cet après midi, je me suis couché et j'ai dormis deux heures. Pas vu v'nir... J'aurrais pas du arrêter de boire. Endin, je me suis rendu comte que c'était la première fois depuis mon nouvel appart il y a 3 ans, c'est une bonne perf de ma part...

Y'a quelques feuilles de scaroles qui s'abîment dans le frigo, j'espère les honorer avant minuit...


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2005)

Rôti de porc et pommes au four... épeautre du Ventoux, avec un vieux Télégraphe (ChâteauNeuf du Pape)... salade et hop tout va bien :style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

un aligot :love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Une bonne choucroute avec tout ce qui va avec...:rateau:


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

Après la fondue?
Il faut avoir l'estomac solide.

Chinois du coin ce soir


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Moi ce soir ce sera la lettre que la'rmée m'a envoyé, avec un peu d'huile d'olive du poivre et un putain de smile d'enfer woosh wossh woosh


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

le drapeau c'est pas très digeste ...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

On vient de me l'enlever


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On vient de me l'enlever




:rateau: la cuite qu'il va se prendre :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Tu penses 10 ans que j'attend ça, je t'assure que le papier peut avoir bon gout


----------



## macarel (30 Décembre 2005)

erwtensoep (pour les connaisseurs):love:


----------



## mfy2a (30 Décembre 2005)

figattellu à la cheminé, un plat bien de chez nous


----------



## Cammy (30 Décembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais manger, vous avez des idées?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2005)

Cammy a dit:
			
		

> ... vous avez des idées?



C'est de la provoc'?:mouais: ...


----------



## doudou83 (30 Décembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> figattellu à la cheminé, un plat bien de chez nous


Et en entrée ,quelques rondelles de copp ou de lonz ??? ton figatell juste grillé et un peu de prisout par la suite arosé d' un bon Patrimonio de chez Arena ou de bien autres , car les vignerons de cette île sont excellents !!  Elle est belle cette région !!!!


----------



## Dory (30 Décembre 2005)

Une brandade de morue au brocciu


----------



## doudou83 (30 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi, ce sera boudin truffé (c'est fêtes!) une petite purée avec des pommes , fromage , le tout arosé d'un château trians 2001 rouge côteaux varois et hop le tour est joué !!!
Elle est pas belle la vie ???


----------



## -greg- (30 Décembre 2005)

pour ma part ce sera une mega raclette et un super apero avant bien entendu


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, c'est crêpe party. D'abord salé puis sucré avec du nutella et plein de chantilly... Miammmmm


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

Boeuf bourguignon ... vivement la fin de ces bouffes party... j'en peux plus :rateau: 

Mais c'est tellement bon...


----------



## joanes (30 Décembre 2005)

Un bouillon, un bout de fromage, deux alka seltzer, un citrate de bétaine et au lit


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Deux feuilles de salade, comme un lion que l'on fait jeuner la veille de son entrée dans le cirque romain...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

Alors, ce soir, c'était :

- une p'tite salade de tomate
- une p'tite dinde farcie
- un p'tit (trop p'tit, même, on sait jamais, il aurait pu v'nir quelqu'un) clafouti pommes/poires/cognac.

L'entraînement pour demain soir ... Euh non, ce soir en fait, commence (cette fois, on est invité, ce sera une surprise, spécialités portugaises au menu) !


----------



## Cammy (31 Décembre 2005)

Finalement j'ai mangé un riz cantonnais !


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Un bouillon, un bout de fromage, deux alka seltzer, un citrate de bétaine et au lit



N'importe quoi........     

Nous avec  MAdo on a fait ça...  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'avais su d'une part, et si je n'avais pas ce con de projet VB à finir, je serai bien revenu chez toi Hélène 
:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi........
> 
> Nous avec  MAdo on a fait ça...  :rateau:



On en mangerait !


----------



## y&b (31 Décembre 2005)

Cammy a dit:
			
		

> Finalement j'ai mangé un riz cantonnais !


Jean Merant sort de là d'dans ....


----------



## y&b (31 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi........
> 
> Nous avec  MAdo on a fait ça...  :rateau:



Digne d'un repas de croisière  
C'est Num qui vous a donné la recette ?


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2005)

C'est immense ou les verres sont petits ?
J'en ai fait une un peu pareille pour halloween, elle avait environ la moitié de ce diamètre !


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

Qu'y a t'il au menu ce soir??? 
Tiens, ouais, on sait toujours pas... :rateau:


----------



## dool (31 Décembre 2005)

Atention les miss, le chat a marché dans vot' légume !  :love: (je prends note pour mes prochaine commandes ! )


----------



## elKBron (31 Décembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à y&b. 

sinon, pour ce souar, ben je sais pas... suis juste invite... ce sera la surprise... au pire, on mangera liquide, donc pas de soucis


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Atention les miss, le chat a marché dans vot' légume ! )


On dirait même qu'il a gerbé son Sheba® dedans après, le petit enfoiré ! 


Je rigole, ça a l'air vachement bon, ce truc, c'est quoi exactement ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> On dirait même qu'il a gerbé son Sheba® dedans après, le petit enfoiré !



Deeeeemandez la dentelle pierrou, la meilleure, la plus fine, entièrement tissée au sabre laser !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

A doses homéopathiques, et avec restes pour demain :
Apéritif au kir royal-cassis : Canapés d'oeufs de lompe, oeufs-mayo, fromage-tomates cerises, et divers amuse-gueules
Vin blanc pour tout le repas.
Assiette de poissons Marquise d'empereur aux noix de st Jacques, Terrine de truite au vin jaune.
Charcuterie : Favorites d'ecargot et de sandre, pâté en croute de lapin aux noisettes
Cuissot de cheuvreuil, choux de bruxelles aux marrons, pommes duchesse.
Forêt noire, champomy.

Avec ce genre de menu j'aurai bientôt le look d'une application Adobe.
Bon, faut que je commence sinon j'y suis encore l'année prochaine.


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir ?

Rien !!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, cote de biche (morte...) au grill...

ça va chier...


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, cote de biche (morte...) au grill...



Le part choc de ta voiture n'a rien ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Ah, les joies d'un frigo enfin vide !
J'annonce même solenellement que 2 bouteilles de vin blanc et une de mousseux ont fait le chemin de mon frigo au placard ! Si c'est pas une bonne résolution, ça ?

Deux feuilles de salade vont me suffire, j'attaque les reste de cuissot de chevreuil (fameux au demeurant) demain.


----------



## Imaginus (1 Janvier 2006)

Punaise.. 

Moi ca sera sans doute les plats qu'on a pas su manger la veille. :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le part choc de ta voiture n'a rien ?



Rien.

Je sous traite en général...


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

Les restes de chevreuil mariné au vin rouge accompagné de morilles, bolets et girolles que j'ai cuisiné pour hier soir ! :love: Hummmmm délicieux!!! J'A.DO.RE :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Les restes de chevreuil mariné au vin rouge accompagné de morilles, bolets et girolles que j'ai cuisiné pour hier soir ! :love : Hummmmm délicieux!!! J'A.DO.RE :love:




Arrête par pitié


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Arrête par pitié



Heummm Quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Les restes de chevreuil mariné au vin rouge accompagné de morilles, bolets et girolles que j'ai cuisiné pour hier soir ! :love : Hummmmm délicieux!!! J'A.DO.RE :love:



J'ai l'impression qu'on a tous provoqué un génocide de chevreuil cette année et une razzia sur les champignons ! J'en ai fait à Noël et hier.


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'on a tous provoqué un génocide de chevreuil cette année et une razzia sur les champignons ! J'en ai fait à Noël et hier.



Yesss!  Hummm
Mais moi à Noël c'était du sanglier!


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

je me contente de finir mon champagne...


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je me contente de finir mon champagne...



Tu manges encore liquide se soir!!!


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges encore liquide se soir!!!


j'ai grignoté une bonne partie de la journée devant des DVDs, donc bon !


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges encore liquide se soir!!!




C'est bon pour le transit  

Santé !!


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon pour le transit
> 
> Santé !!


pour ça, tout va bien, la soirée a été calme !


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

avant faut que je pense a finir le petit dej' (pattate mayo)


----------



## juju palavas (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> avant faut que je pense a finir le petit dej' (pattate mayo)


alors ce reveillon avec ta soeur...


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Yesss!  Hummm
> Mais moi à Noël c'était du sanglier!



Moi aussi  sanglier de la margeride


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir...Tagliatelles fraîches, aux tomates cerises, basilic , huile d'olives, et vinaigre de vin blanc...un délice ...et tellement léger après les grosses bouffes des fêtes....:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



 :sick: :afraid:




moi soupe...


----------



## ultrabody (2 Janvier 2006)

pizza au chorizo...
actuellement je mange une banane  

vu que je suis de nuit, ça sera ce soir poulet et risotto aux cèpes ( si si )                      de Fleury Michon....
^^

(barquette à réchauffer aux micro ondes...)


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>




Waouhhhh!!!! Je veux le même!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Waouhhhh!!!! Je veux le même!!!!



Ah ! C'est pas une fille ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

12 feuilles de mêche, un oeuf, 1/4 de betterave 
Rien à midi !


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Lotte en robe d'été :love: 

Léger et super bon...en plus en hivers


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

saucisson et calendos!
sa s'est bon pour le régime.


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> saucisson et calendos!
> sa s'est bon pour le régime.



des chocolats et pas d'ours polaires....


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> des chocolats et pas d'ours polaires....


ha non pas d'ours se soir j'ai déjà tué un demis poulet hier soir a 3h du mat donc je vais pas faire le con deux foi de suite.

et oui ta raison un etruf pour faire le dessert


----------



## al02 (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> saucisson et calendos!
> *s*a *s*'est bon pour le régime.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir je recois du monde :love: et ca sera des nouilles chinoises sautees aux petits legumes, avec des lardons, du tofu, du sambal et plein de bonnes choses :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je recois du monde :love: et ca sera des nouilles chinoises sautees aux petits legumes, avec des lardons, du tofu, du sambal et plein de bonnes choses :love: :love:



Miam ! J'peux v'nir ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Miam ! J'peux v'nir ?


Alors n'oublie pas un bon vin rose


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Alors n'oublie pas un bon vin rose



Flûte, j'en ai pas !  

Bon, en fait, c'est pas ça qui m'arrête, c'est surtout la distance, là, pour ce soir, à moins que nos savants ne nous inventent le téléporteur d'ici là, ça va être court, mais je t'assure que si une occasion de visiter le Kekeland s'offre à moi, ce qu'il y aura dans la bouteille sera meilleur que du vin rosé (bien que ne se buvant pas au même moment du repas).


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je recois du monde :love: et ca sera des nouilles chinoises sautees aux petits legumes, avec des lardons, du tofu, du sambal et plein de bonnes choses :love: :love:


manque du rampon, des morceaux d'oeufs dur et des croutons


----------



## Fondug (5 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir ben, salade de tomates oeuf vinaigrette inexistante, émincé de poulet et sa purée de carotte à sec, yaourt 0% de matières grasses et au moins autant de saveur...

Youpi, c'est parti pour 3 ou 4 mois de plaisir culinaire... En plus, j'ai mis des piles dans l'vélo... Mais merde ! Personne n'a un ténia à m'refiler, ça ira plus vite...


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

Régime en vue ?


----------



## Fondug (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Régime en vue ?


 
Perte de poids en vue surtout, enfin j'espere...


----------



## Hurrican (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Régime en vue ?


:afraid::afraid::afraid:
Cà va pas non ? 
Ce soir, poulet en cocotte, fondue de courgettes et poivrons.
Salade, fromage, fruits.
Et on va arroser çà avec un reste de Santenay. Faut pas gâcher. :love:
Ensuite, on a une ch'tite war TO, alors faut tenir la forme et avoir fait le plein d'énergie !


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Janvier 2006)

Miam miam, un super couscous royal, maison bien sur !!!
Pitain©, c'qu'on va s'mettre...


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Miam miam, un super couscous royal, maison bien sur !!!
> Pitain©, c'qu'on va s'mettre...



C'est pas toi qui l'a fait alors ?!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Riz :love:. Mon premier repas non liquide depuis deux jours bicose gastro. Ce fut un délice !:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas toi qui l'a fait alors ?!




RRRRRRRRRRRR........  
Jalouse va!


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2006)

y a rien a mangé se soir car ils sont tous malade et je crois que je vais me chopé la même si je reste dans cette maison.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben on décongèle des tomates farcies préparées l'été dernier avec les produits du jardin.
Accompagné de quelques pâtes, çà devrait passer tout seul. :love:
Mais le couscous est une bonne idée, je vais peut être en préparer un ce week-end tiens.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben on décongèle des tomates farcies préparées l'été dernier avec les produits du jardin.


C'est ce que je veux faire ce week-end. Ou des courgettes. Ou des aubergines. Ou des poivrons. Merdee !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je veux faire ce week-end. Ou des courgettes. Ou des aubergines. Ou des poivrons. Merdee !!!!


Ou des oignons ! C'est bon les oignons farcis. Ou des champignons, ou une dinde... :love:  
En fait, y a plein de trucs farcis qui sont bons !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Justement les gros oignons je les farcis avec des champignons


----------



## Fondug (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je veux faire ce week-end. Ou des courgettes. Ou des aubergines. Ou des poivrons. Merdee !!!!


 
Un ptit farci niçois quoi... 

Ce soir, linguine al pesto, y'a des invités. Merde mon régime... Bah j'mangerai pas, tant pis


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit farci niçois quoi...



Y a aussi le farceur niçois, qu'est pas mal ! (jpmiss, sonny,  )


----------



## dool (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Justement les gros oignons je les farcis avec des champignons



Je passe juste pour    ... voilà c'est fait ! J'en avais besoin désolée !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit farci niçois quoi...


Quand je lis ça je sens le souffle de sonnyboy dans mon cou :affraid:


----------



## AOSTE (6 Janvier 2006)

Boudin noir fait maison


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Boudin noir fait maison



 quels trolls cherche tu à provoquer, là ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Boudin noir fait maison



Ca donne envie... :love:
Moi, je vais finir mon super couscous fait maison aussi...


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Boudin noir fait maison


T'as tué le cochon ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> T'as tué le cochon ?



Ou il a épluché les pommes du lit de compote...


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, gratin de brocoli avec une salade au chèvre chaud:love: ,
 pour demain une chouccroute alsacienne pour 10 personnes  avec du blanc "Haut Gleon" (Corbières, les seuls vraies bières):love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, en bonne Belge, je me mange une bonne portion de frites :love: avec un poulicroc   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Un simple pévé de Flétan et quelques menus légumes.


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, en bonne Belge, je me mange une bonne portion de frites :love: avec un poulicroc   :love:


Poulicroc ? Kezako, je comprendrai jamais ces Belges (en bon hollandais):rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Un simple pévé de Flétan et quelques menus légumes.



C'est une tanche, ton flétan, s'il s'est pris un pévé !


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

Saucisson devant Taratata 
C'est pas du Jésus, mais c'est bon quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Saucisson devant Taratata
> C'est pas du Jésus, mais c'est bon quand même !



Nagui ne peut pas ser payer les plus grandes stars non plus.


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

il y a plusieurs Artistes qui défilent, avant y'avait M puis M et Camille


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho!, ça faisait longtemps !

Bon sinon, ici, c'était boudin poëlé avec purée de carottes et soupette maison


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Poulicroc ? Kezako, je comprendrai jamais ces Belges (en bon hollandais):rose:


C'est une sorte de viande de poulet enrobée d'une couche bien croustillante, ça se cuit à la friteuse, et c'est pas mauvais


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Janvier 2006)

fondue bourguignonne


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Poireaux vinaigrette.


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2006)

Rien....:hein: :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Soupe aux pois cassés


----------



## Hurrican (9 Janvier 2006)

Ben pour ce soir, ce sera :
- Salade verte + tomate + poivrons cuits + haricots rouges + reste de pâtes, à la vinaigrette.
- Sauté de lapin au vin blanc, accompagné de carottes vichy.
- Fromages.
- Bugnes (j'en connais une qui adore çà  ) et fruits.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

papet vaudois


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Y vendent ça à Paris ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

j'ai ramené un petit stock de saucisses aux choux  

et la recette vient des éditions scolaires du canton de Berne


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ramené un petit stock de saucisses aux choux




moi une saucisse de foie d'Alsace....miam !!   
avec un bon p'tit pain frais, ce sera excellent !!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Janvier 2006)

Pintade rotie avec pates au beurre 






:rose: orthographe


----------



## al02 (9 Janvier 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pintade rotie avec pattes au beurre



Les pattes, faut les enlever et ne garder que les ailes !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Bon... J'ai vraiment pas envie de me faire à grailler. Je vais taper l'incruste dans la famille... De toute façon, c'est toujours bon...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Grignotoage ce soir
Un vacherin Mont d'or chaud avec du pain de ma composition et un rouge de derrière les fagots...
On va aimer !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Grignotoage ce soir
> Un vacherin Mont d'or chaud avec du pain de ma composition et un rouge de derrière les fagots...
> On va aimer !



Je ne saurais que trop te conseiller un Poulsart, dans le genre rouge, avec le mont d'or... Mais tu dois connaître


----------



## guytantakul (9 Janvier 2006)

Trop de Poulsart = trou noir ! (ok, je m'éclipse un moment )


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Soupe aux pois cassés


ça pour les flatulences y'a pas mieux


----------



## valoriel (9 Janvier 2006)

des lasagnes... :love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

1 paquet de clope.


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 1 paquet de clope.


toi je sens que tu vas craquer


----------



## macarel (9 Janvier 2006)

choucroute  , en fait se sont des restes de hier, encore mieux:love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> choucroute  , en fait se sont des restes de hier, encore mieux:love:




de la vraie choucroute ? ..... celle qui mijote pendant des heures ?


----------



## macarel (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> de la vraie choucroute ? ..... celle qui mijote pendant des heures ?


Yesssss, 3 heures


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Yesssss, 3 heures




c'est tout ? ppffffff !!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

les restes des farcis niçois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

T'as croisé Sonny?


----------



## Burzum (9 Janvier 2006)

des doritos


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

Match retour du gastro "tant que tant" de samedi.  (les familiers du "pacific floodess" comprendront)

Genre de pizzeria haut de gamme, on va dire (je ne connais pas l'endroit - ni l'envers non plus)...
Je vais prendre une tite salade garnie, pour pouvoir garder de la vigueur jusqu'au bout du temps imparti


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Une bonne potée Zurichoise qui a longtemps mijotée dans une cocotte, dans le four. Miam.


----------



## bens (10 Janvier 2006)

une blanquette de veau fait par môman... mmmhhhh !!! je m'en lèche les babines !!!   :love:


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

le fameux poulet au miel... :love:

faîtes un recherche sur macG pour avoir la recette


----------



## y&b (10 Janvier 2006)

Steack avec un ½uf à cheval et soupette de légumes variés


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

Salade de pissenlits aux fonds d'artichaud avec foie gras d'oie (recette de la mère Brazier)
Magrets de canard aux girolles, sauce au miel
sorbet + calva

demain régime :love:


----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Salade de pissenlits aux fonds d'artichaud avec foie gras d'oie (recette de la mère Brazier)
> Magrets de canard aux girolles, sauce au miel
> sorbet + calva
> 
> demain régime :love:


Ho ho, les fêtes sont finis hein  mais ça a l'air très bon quand-même.
Pour moi ce soir; lentilles avec des petits lardons, carottes.avec une petite salade  (de ma serre, pas de pesticides  )
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Croûte aux champignons, mais demain régime aussi


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Raviolis Héro, avec son parmesan ...
Bière avec sa capsule

Cuite avec son mal de tête....

Un litre d'eau avant de se coucher....


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un litre d'eau avant de se coucher....



 Et réveille délicat au milieu de la nuit avec grosse douleur à la vessie


----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Raviolis Héro, avec son parmesan ...
> Bière avec sa capsule
> 
> Cuite avec son mal de tête....
> ...


n'oublie pas le plastique dans le lit (on appelle ça alèze je crois)


----------



## Jec (11 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir je me mange une main... et je garde l'autre pour demain .. J'ai envie de bidoche c'est affreux !!


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon appétit ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, c'est du simple mais du bon  :

Spaghettis à la sauce bolo maison avec que des légumes extra-frais (tomates, concombre, oignons, carottes) et du haché vraiment très fin aromatisé aux herbes de Provence, avec du laurier, du safran et une crotte de crème-fraîche :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Raviolis Héro, avec son parmesan ...


je crois que je dois t'apprendree 2-3 trucs:mouais:


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

riz brocoli yaourt!

hum bon mangé!!!!


----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, c'est du simple mais du bon  :
> 
> Spaghettis à la sauce bolo maison avec que des légumes extra-frais (tomates, concombre, oignons, carottes) et du haché vraiment très fin aromatisé aux herbes de Provence, avec du laurier, du safran et une crotte de crème-fraîche :love:


 t'appelle ça "du simple"
een ""broodje kaas", ça c'est du simple


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> riz brocoli yaourt!
> 
> hum bon mangé!!!!



C'est pas comme ça que tu vas t'épaissir !!!


----------



## valoriel (11 Janvier 2006)

... je sais pas, j'attend...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ... je sais pas, j'attend...



t'as mis tes pantoufles en rentrant et tu attends devant une assiette vide  

tout fout l'camp


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Finalement c'est choucroute garnie, avec son kilo de rouge :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2006)

Moi ce soir, ragoût de porc, je crois que je le préfère au ragoût de mouton finalement, moins écoeurant.

1,3 kg d'épaule de porc en promo à 4 ¤ (au lieu de 6 ¤ environ)
Patates Nicolas
Oignons + vin blanc + ingrédients divers = 5,5 ¤

Soit pour 4 personnes, 1,4 ¤ par personne pour un très bon ragoût de porc


----------



## Burzum (11 Janvier 2006)

Frigo vide.... oublié de faire les courses.... encore des doritos du coup...


----------



## y&b (11 Janvier 2006)

Pâtes au saumon et au basilic ... hummmm


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2006)

poulet au citron confit !! miam, miam !!!    
avec du riz....


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> een ""broodje kaas", ça c'est du simple


Dat is mijn ontbij   :love:


----------



## Jec (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> poulet au citron confit !! miam, miam !!!
> avec du riz....



Ca j'suis fan... même si c'est plutôt l'heure du pti déj, j'en ai l'eau à la bouche rien que d'y penser  ... :rateau: 

Faut pas que je passe sur ce fil le matin moi ... :rateau:


----------



## Jec (12 Janvier 2006)

Ca se précise ... ce soir c'est nouilles sautées avec émincé de grippe ..le tout à la chinoise aigre-doux. Et à boire, du jus de chaussettes comme d'hab...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Ah, une bonne simple blanquette de veau après toutes ces ripailles de mets abracadabrantesques...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2006)

Grog avec du rhum, du citron vert, du sucre, de la canelle et de l'eau bien chaude.

Peut-être un bout de pain fromage/poulet froid aussi, si ça passe le cap de la gorge sans trop de dommages


----------



## Hurrican (12 Janvier 2006)

Déplacement, donc restau...ce soir ce sera surement le petit portuguais... Donc poulet piquant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Donc poulet piquant.



Grippe aviaire ? :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Grippe aviaire ? :rateau:


Tripes et bière !  

J'ai réussi à avaler mon pain/poulet. Maintenant grog et dodo ! À plus les aminches


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

du roti avec des patates sautées.....simple mais toujours aussi bon comme petit plat !!!


----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2006)

bon se soir s'est répette donc sa fini toujours de la même façon croquemimiche ou croquelydi voire une petite salade de chèvre chaud si le coeur m'en dit! mais bon tout ca n'est pas encore pour tout de suite 22H fin de taf donc pas avant 23H00.


----------



## macarel (12 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Grog avec du rhum, du citron vert, du sucre, de la canelle et de l'eau bien chaude.
> 
> Peut-être un bout de pain fromage/poulet froid aussi, si ça passe le cap de la gorge sans trop de dommages


Va te coucher va, ça fera du bien, si non tu répète le traitement


----------



## valoriel (12 Janvier 2006)

des pâtes avec du jambon... la grande classe :rose:


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

Après l'apéro un petit kebab au poulet en bas de chez moi je pense.


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

Un gors steack bleu avec frites maison.
Simple mais telllement bon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Un *gors* steack *bleu*



Gore s'écrit G-O-R-E, pas G-O-R-S !


----------



## al02 (13 Janvier 2006)

Canard à la cochinchinoise !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Canard à la cochinchinoise !



Y'a des navets dedans ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Janvier 2006)

Charcuterie avec achards citron et rougail saucisses + riz + haricots rouges  (cuisine réunionnaise)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Charcuterie avec achards citron et rougail saucisses + riz + haricots rouges  (cuisine réunionnaise)



une assiette en plus


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une assiette en plus



Mais comment donc !! En général c'est le genre de plat que tu fais dans une GROSSE marmite


----------



## al02 (13 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des navets dedans ?



Non, il est farci : même usage qu'une chèvre pour les légionnaires en manque.


----------



## al02 (13 Janvier 2006)

.. doublon ..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> .. houblon ..



erreur de touche  

santé


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

tarte fait par maman donc surprise (95 % de chance que se soit super bon)..

je cous dit sa dans 1h ou 2h


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

pizza avec un petit rosé qu'un ami me rapporte de provence.


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

pizza aussi mais avec un rosé de ma cave perso : de la grenadine


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> pizza aussi mais avec un rosé de ma cave perso : de la grenadine


----------



## colette (13 Janvier 2006)

pas mauvaise idée la pizza avec le rosé... surtout qu'elle peut chauffer pendant que je rentre encore quelques notes dans mon document "Finale"

faudra pas que je l'oublie


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

MMMmmmMMMmmmmMMMmmmhhhh pizza à quoi ? combien de millimètres la pâte ?


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>


ben quoi ?
ça se marie très bien, na !


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> MMMmmmMMMmmmmMMMmmmhhhh pizza à quoi ? combien de millimètres la pâte ?



Pizza du chef de mon italien préféré : pâte fine, jambon, aubergine, oignons, mortadelle et fromage. 9 euros


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2006)

colette a dit:
			
		

> pas mauvaise idée la pizza avec le rosé... surtout qu'elle peut chauffer pendant que je rentre encore quelques notes dans mon document "Finale"
> 
> faudra pas que je l'oublie


Oui, fais gaffe, même si il passe plus tout seul en mode pyrolyse, une fois, j'ai oublié une pizza dans le four, elle était bien cuite...
:rose::rose:


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?
> ça se marie très bien, na !



oui...:mouais: 
peut-être sur une pizza aux m & m's


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Pizza du chef de mon italien préféré : pâte fine, jambon, aubergine, oignons, mortadelle et fromage. 9 euros


La vache ! essaie une que tu peux manger dans les dolomites : gorgonzola, oignons, speck ultra fin et rucola


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

et pour faire passer la pizza lardons-poulet-crème fraiche-fromage-tomates une mangue, toujours accompagnée de grenadine


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

en slovénie ils aiment mettre du ketchup sur les pizzas mais moi j'appelle pas ça pareil


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> une mangue, toujours accompagnée de grenadine



c'est de la provocation... en fait je pense que ça vient du fait que je déteste la grenadine.

Bon appétit. 

:love:


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

J'attaque !!!


----------



## colette (13 Janvier 2006)

bon, finalement qui m'invite car je n'ai plus de pizza au congélateur...


----------



## La SAGEsse (13 Janvier 2006)

Boeuf bourguignon (pas de la boite, hein !) qui aura mijoteé plusieurs heures et qui aura été préparé avec beaucoup d'amour... Ah, c'que j'aime manger...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

colette a dit:
			
		

> bon, finalement qui m'invite car je n'ai plus de pizza au congélateur...


----------



## colette (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Heureusement que je suis rassasiée uniquement en lisant vos recettes...


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

colette a dit:
			
		

> bon, finalement qui m'invite car je n'ai plus de pizza au congélateur...


peux pas, ai tout mangé :rose:


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

colette a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que je suis rassasiée uniquement en lisant vos recettes...



ça doit être ça LE secret pour garder la ligne


----------



## colette (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> peux pas, ai tout mangé :rose:




Dommage parce que je crois qu'on n'habite pas très loin...


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

colette a dit:
			
		

> Dommage parce que je crois qu'on n'habite pas très loin...



c'est vrai que le monde est petit.
enfin surtout Malakoff...


----------



## colette (13 Janvier 2006)

finalement je me suis rabattue sur du riz cantonnais... 
... et un petit verre de rouge.


----------



## valoriel (13 Janvier 2006)

pasta al pollo al pomodoro :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Janvier 2006)

colette a dit:
			
		

> bon, finalement qui m'invite car je n'ai plus de pizza au congélateur...


Ah bah oui... J'ai tué la dernière :rose:

:love:


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Croque-monsieur ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2006)

boudin antillais......  
puis pâtes au saumon et crème fraîche.....


----------



## ultrabody (14 Janvier 2006)

Mc Donald   

puis des pates au 4 fromages à présent


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2006)

Manioc  :love:


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2006)

colette a dit:
			
		

> finalement je me suis rabattue sur *du riz cantonnais*...
> ... et un petit verre de rouge.



Il ne faut pas se cantonner au riz !


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *boudin antillais......*
> puis pâtes au saumon et crème fraîche.....



Miam miam !! :love:


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Miam miam !! :love:


Le boudin antillais à 10h24, c'est un peu hot pour le reveil non ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Janvier 2006)

Ca doit bien réveiller quand même


----------



## imimi (14 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah oui... J'ai tué la dernière :rose:



sale gosse !


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

aller se soir s'est repas surprise pour la grande soeur et ses 30 ans.


----------



## laloutre (14 Janvier 2006)

Moi une pizza 4 fromage&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2006)

quiche aux lardons et poireaux......   



edit : j'oubliais !! un petit fromage au cidre et aux 5 baies, jamais gouté ça je vais voir ce que ça vaut.....sur du pain frais....


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

oeufs de poules de la ferme du péquenot d'a coté avec baguettes retrodor uax graines


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> oeufs de poules de la ferme *du péquenot d'à coté *avec baguettes retrodor aux graines



Tu habites en ville toi ? Ne dénigre pas le gars qui peut te fournir des oeufs extras de ferme : tu ne connaîs pas ta chance ! 

Et mange-les avec du pain de campagne fait avec de la farine de blé, du sel et de l'eau ; pas du pain de Parisien avec des graines ! _(c'est bon pour les oiseaux)_


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Janvier 2006)

Avocat-crevette-mayo-oignon vert-choux, mélangé au Moulinex. Sel, poivre.

Poulet et pomme de terre à l'Indienne, très piquant...  

Vin blanc, Bourgogne aligoté.


----------



## ultrabody (15 Janvier 2006)

steak haché + courgettes (produits congelés bien entendu.....)


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Soupe maison ... et puis voilà na !


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Janvier 2006)

moi c'était raclette chez des amis...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Soupe maison ... et puis voilà na !




.... pas un ch'tit peu léger ??????? non ?????? .....


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Filet de boeuf aux morilles....

Miam...


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... pas un ch'tit peu léger ??????? non ?????? .....


Pas un litre de poireaux pommes de terre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Pas un litre de poireaux pommes de terre


 

évidemment...... là ça tient au corps !


----------



## doudou83 (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonne question !! je vais de suite voir mon frigo .Heureusement que vous êtes là ...!! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Janvier 2006)

ce soir, c'est pates bolo, y'a que ça que supporte mon estomac aujoud'hui, apres la gastro' d'hier


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2006)

.... je sais pas trop, sûrement une p'tite salade d'endives, pis du pain avec du fromage : "calendos" et un Pont-l'évêque aromatisé au cidre.....  
pis tarte au citron pour finir....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir grande cuisine... poulet froid, mayo, chips, kiri..........


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir grande cuisine... poulet froid, mayo, chips, kiri..........



Pareil ici ! Omelette lardons fromage avec pommes noisette surgelées dans la friteuse histoire de pourirre l'huile qu'est dedans 
Mais ça le fais


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

le frigo des potes était vide comme un trou noir (sans aucun jeux de mot sonny) donc pizza


----------



## ultrabody (16 Janvier 2006)

encore des pates  

sinon pépito chocolat noir aussi + un coca


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

maman m'a dit, mais j'ai déjà oublié


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2006)

lamelles de boeuf avec oignons revenus au vinaigre, tout ça accompagné de riz....


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2006)

Bouillon de poule


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

2Kg8 de nutella.

a l'aide


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

Riz basmati poëlé et carpaccio de boeuf ...


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2006)

Lyonnaiseries :love: :love:

Foies de volaille en salade (pas eu le courage de faire le gâteau..) et quenelle.


J'ai *Faim* !!!!!!!


----------



## macarel (17 Janvier 2006)

Lasagne maison:love: , macédoine (maison biensûr), yaourt (pas maison):rose:


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Lyonnaiseries :love: :love:
> Foies de volaille en salade (pas eu le courage de faire le gâteau..) et quenelle.
> J'ai *Faim* !!!!!!!


 
Une seule qu'nelle ? C'est _short_


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

je sais pas c'est "elle" qui vas aller chercher à manger......    
j'ai la flemme de faire la cuisine !!!


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2006)

Toujours là les fins gourmets 

Oui, t'as raison c'est un peu short une seule, je vais en mettre deux


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Des lentilles....


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Toujours là les fins gourmets
> 
> Oui, t'as raison c'est un peu short une seule, je vais en mettre deux



Tu ne veux pas un peu de gésiers confits pour la salade mado?


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2006)

Propose les plutôt au volatile, c'est trop triste


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Propose les plutôt au volatile, c'est trop triste




Sans façon...merci...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

quenelles, gésiers, et après on dit que 


ouais ouais ouais


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Toujours là les fins gourmets
> 
> Oui, t'as raison c'est un peu short une seule, je vais en mettre deux



Tu as raison la vie est courte &#8230;

Je connais un petit restau sympathique où ont soupé il y a bien longtemps Mazarin et Richelieu avec des quenelles de brochet de 70cm de long :love:. Un bonheur&#8230;


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

pâtes au thon.


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison la vie est courte &#8230;
> 
> Je connais un petit restau sympathique où ont soupé il y a bien longtemps Mazarin et Richelieu avec des quenelles de brochet de 70cm de long :love:. Un bonheur&#8230;


Et je disais une quenelle, avec en mémoire récente UNE énorme (ça c'est pour sm) quenelle à la crème de Parmesan, savourée dans un petit restau sympathique, pas très loin de chez toi je pense , avec une vue imprenable sur Lyon.. :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

...vais aller chez l'asiatique du coin......:rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et je disais une quenelle, avec en mémoire récente UNE énorme (ça c'est pour sm) quenelle à la crème de Parmesan, savourée dans un petit restau sympathique, pas très loin de chez toi je pense , avec une vue imprenable sur Lyon.. :love:



Et quand tu descends dans la capitale des Gaules tu ne nous préviens pas : ha&#8230;cruelle !


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Et quand tu descends dans la capitale des Gaules tu ne nous préviens pas : ha&#8230;cruelle !



Euh.. d'abord moi _j'y monte_ (oui ça va sm  ) comme on dit chez nous 
Et puis là, non c'était pas du tout possible, pas du tout envie, désolée :rose:

Prochaine fois promis.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Des lentilles....


C'est bon :love: faut juste savoir les cuisiner 

* Dhal* (" un peu à ma façon")

Alors de mémoire :

Tout d'abord mettre à cuire les lentilles si sèches ou bien les rincer si elles sont en boîte hein: mouaif mais bon on fait avec ce qu'on a )
Faire revenir dans de l'huile d'olive des oignons, des carottes coupées en petits dès on peut mettre aussi des courgettes.
Ajouter à ça des épices : 3 ou 4 capsules de cardamone verte, des fragments de bâtonnets de canelle, 3 clous de girofle, cardamone (poudre), coriandre, curry, gingembre et surtout du cumin ..le tout bien sûr savament dosé.
Saler au gros sel.
Couvrir et laisser le tout fondre .
Une fois cuit ajouter les lentilles (cuites aussi hein mais pas trop sinon ça va faire purée) verser un verre (ou un peu plus) d'eau et laisser mijoter.
Ajuster l'assaisonnement si besoin ou selon les goûts.

Servir ce plat accompagné de riz légèrement parfumé et de Naan au fromage (pain indien*).
Une bière indienne.

Si le dhal est très épicé on peut battre un yahourt nature dans un bol et le proposer en accompagnement.


 Voilà de quoi faire passer l'envie de jeter les lentilles  


_*si j'ai le courage je donnerai la recette plus tard _


----------



## Patamach (17 Janvier 2006)

Magret de canard.
Purée de marrons.
Baguette.
Sel, poivre, eau fraiche.
Petit verre de rouge.


 :rateau:


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Aiguillettes de canard, riz basmati poëlé et velouté de légume !


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

Steak haché purée


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà de quoi faire passer l'envie de jeter les lentilles



Ben ... en voilà, une idée qu'elle serait bête, même avec une recette plus simple comme "juste cuite avec de la saucisse de Morteau ou de Montbéliard, et des lardons", c'est 'achment bon, les lentilles ! :love:

Celà dit, Lorna, pour ta recette à toi, tu m'invites quand tu veux, hein !


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

des tripes au cidre......  
:love:


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Rien... Pas faim.


----------



## elKBron (18 Janvier 2006)

saumon fumé sur son lit de salade
canette sauce au poivre, endives (chicon pour les gens du nord de l europe ), pommes paillasson
mandarine

coca+rondelle de citron, sans glace
grande bouteille d'eau plate 'chaudfontaine'

voila, c'ètait on repas du soir... ca a du bon d 'etre en deplacement parfois...


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

poisson + riz

on anticipe sur vendredi


----------



## macarel (20 Janvier 2006)

Vraiment pas envie de cuisiner, la copine non plus et parlons pas de fifille, alors direction resto. Pas de gastronomie, mais simple et efficace.
Salade de poivrons grillés avec de l'ail et anchois, confir de canard rôti, bavaroise poire, une quille de rouge, un café.
Finalement, pas si mal que ça, puis pas de cuisine, pas de vaiselle


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Janvier 2006)

Croque Môssieur....


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

simple, mais efficace


----------



## CLAY (20 Janvier 2006)

fois gras cuit au sel, dans un torchon of course ; et un ptit , un bon gaillac


----------



## y&b (20 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Croque Môssieur....



Moi aussi ....


----------



## Lamar (20 Janvier 2006)

une pizza 4 fromages avec du roquefort parmi les quatre et je n'aime pas le roquefort. Du coup j'ai pas mangé grand chose !


----------



## CLAY (20 Janvier 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> une pizza 4 fromages avec du roquefort parmi les quatre et je n'aime pas le roquefort. Du coup j'ai pas mangé grand chose !




le roquefort......... tu sais pas ce que tu loupes !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Rien... Pas faim.




Toi t'as l'air d'avoir une PECHE en ce moment!!

WOOOUUUUUUHHH!!!

Pour moi ce soir c'est de la bière, sinon...
(Quoi ça se voit?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce soir c'est de la bière, sinon...
> (Quoi ça se voit?)



Gaffe, bobby, A force de mettre de la bière dans le blork, c'est le blork qu'on finira par mettre en bière !


----------



## guytantakul (21 Janvier 2006)

Comme si l'abstinence de bière provoquait l'immortalité, tout d'un coup, hop-là !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, bobby, A force de mettre de la bière dans le blork, c'est le blork qu'on finira par mettre en bière !



Incassab' moi, comme dans le film.
Juste un peu mal au crâne... :casse:



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Comme si l'abstinence de bière provoquait l'immortalité, tout d'un coup, hop-là !



EH!!
Vu que personne ici n'a essayé, si ça se trouve c'est le cas, on est même pas au courant!! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> EH!!
> Vu que personne ici n'a essayé, si ça se trouve c'est le cas, on est même pas au courant!! :mouais:





			
				le bazar à fliquer les élans d'enthousiasme a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bobbynountchak.




Eeeeeeh meeeeerde !


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Janvier 2006)

Alors, hier soir, c'était vol au vent. :love:
Ce soir c'est tomate farcies. :love:
Et demain ce sera couscous. :love:

Tout est fait maison, bien évidement...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

Hébé je vois qu'on se fait plaisir ... :rateau:

Moi mon frigo à Angers est vide, je vais prendre à bouffer avant de prendre le train... :rateau:


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

Couscous en livraison.


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2006)

pain+rillettes+cornichons....


----------



## valoriel (23 Janvier 2006)

bifteck + patates :mouais:


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

confiture de fraise et pain 

pas envie de faire a mangé et j'ai déjà mangé il y a 4 heures.


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2006)

Justement, je me pose la question. Pas une idée vous ?(simple et efficace si possible):rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

jambon/coquillettes ?


----------



## al02 (23 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je me pose la question. Pas une idée vous ?(simple et efficace si possible):rose:



Manioc !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Janvier 2006)

Restes de fruits de mer d'hier...........


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Restes de fruits de mer d'hier...........




Ah ... C'est ça, qui fouette !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Janvier 2006)

Rhaa, ça taquine aujourd'hui.... :mouais:  (Ou : "za daguine".. devrais-je dire........??!!)


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> jambon/coquillettes ?


tèh, bon idée, je remplace le jambon par du poulet, c'est autorisé?


----------



## y&b (23 Janvier 2006)

Ici, c'est quiche aux lardons et salade verte ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

cpour ce soir je n'en sais encore rien :rateau: 

... mais suis en train de déguster un pain dépices "home made" :love:


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cpour ce soir je n'en sais encore rien :rateau:
> 
> ... mais suis en train de déguster un pain dépices "home made" :love:


Des épices afghanes?


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

...bon alors; tzatziki, houmous et tarama sur des petit blinis passés au grille-pain pour un léger réchauffage...     
:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Des épices afghanes?



pas ma tasse de thé (assam)


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...bon alors; tzatziki, houmous et tarama sur des petit blinis passés au grille-pain pour un léger réchauffage...
> :rateau: :rateau:


Woh, comparé à mes coquiettes au poulet:rose: :rose: 
c'est très bon tout ça


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas ma tasse de thé (assam)


Dans le thé c'est pas mal non plus :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2006)

Filet de saumon à l'aneth et au beurre.
Risotto au safran. 
Un petit vin blanc. :love:
Tiramisu fait maison 

bonapp :love:


----------



## valoriel (23 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bifteck + patates :mouais:


pas mieux...  

c'est ce qu'on doit appeler les restes


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> tèh, bon idée, je remplace le jambon par du poulet, c'est autorisé?



OK mais alors, faut remplacer les coquillettes par des macaronis !


----------



## macarel (24 Janvier 2006)

trop tard, c'était déjà consommé:rose:


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir c'est gros-lourd ... Rösti http://www.saveursdumonde.net/ency_3/patate/rostis2.htm lard et fromage en grande quantité. Certain de bien dormir après ça ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2006)

Y a rien de lourd, c'est une des meilleures recettes de patate l'hiver.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a rien de lourd, c'est une des meilleures recettes de patate l'hiver.



C'est ce que je prends au petit déjeuner.


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a rien de lourd, c'est une des meilleures recettes de patate l'hiver.



A la base non, après c'est la quantité qui compte ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2006)

Au réveil rien ne vaut une croûte au fromage-jambon-oeuf, nioube !


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je prends au petit déjeuner.


moi c'est au gouter


----------



## valoriel (24 Janvier 2006)

ce soir c'est pizza :love:


----------



## valoriel (24 Janvier 2006)

c'est moi ou la balise


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

ce soir, frigo presque vide donc : 
Jambon - Pates (au fromage )


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

Mac Do   ....pour faire plaisir aux enfants......


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir ...
Lieu noir avec sauce moutarde ciboulette
PDT vapeur 

et aprés ma chere et tendre me dit de me demerder ...


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

Coquillettes et jambon :love:


----------



## macarel (24 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Coquillettes et jambon :love:


disdonc, quel succes pour ce plat.
Moi c'était un gratin dauphinois, du porc en fines lamelles poelés (non, pas poilus) avec des poireaux et des champignons (de Paris hélas) pui un yaourt  :love:


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> disdonc, quel succes pour ce plat.



c'est simple, rapide, pas cher et délicieux...


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ...
> Lieu noir avec sauce moutarde ciboulette
> PDT vapeur
> 
> et aprés ma chere et tendre me dit de me demerder ...



Bon bien voila ... ce fut bien bon ... bonne nuitée à tous


----------



## Jec (25 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est gros-lourd ... Rösti http://www.saveursdumonde.net/ency_3/patate/rostis2.htm lard et fromage en grande quantité. Certain de bien dormir après ça ...



Et en plus j'ai ajouté un oignon ... je le "sens" ce matin ...


----------



## valoriel (26 Janvier 2006)

restaurant chinois


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Hamburger - Frites maison.


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

... petit salé, lentilles  (carottes, oignons, clous de girofle...) fait maison... :rateau:


----------



## Blackeye (26 Janvier 2006)

coeur de filet d'églefin en papillotte sur lit de sauce tomate maison et petits champignons frais, le tout arrosé d'un petit rosé de provence .....


----------



## Jec (26 Janvier 2006)

Spagouse bolo... simple, si simple ... et 1 kilo de rouge. :rateau:


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Spagouse bolo... simple, si simple ... et *1 kilo* de rouge. :rateau:



100  ou 75 cl ?

ALCOOTEST positif !!


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Hamburger - *Frites maison.*



Ah, les frites maison *Mac Cain*, un délice !


----------



## joubichou (26 Janvier 2006)

Fondue bourguignonne avec un bon vin


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2006)

Une raclette. Miam


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Fondue bourguignonne avec un bon vin



Je préfère la fondue belge ! 

Ce midi, c'était magret de canard aux pommes rôties au four. :love:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

T'es trop canard, toi !   (j'aime bien aussi ce palmipède pour ma part)


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Pas grand chose, ce soir j'ai la flemme: une soupe chinoise, du fromage et une banane...


----------



## benkenobi (26 Janvier 2006)

Omelette aux pommes de terre !

mais ce n'est plus qu'un souvenir maintenant   :sleep:


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Plus rien je suis a mon 5ème repas de la journée j'ai tué le frigo et tous ses habitants.


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Plus rien je suis a mon 5ème repas de la journée j'ai tué le frigo et tous ses habitants.



5 repas !!!!  :affraid:


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Janvier 2006)

Il neige à Lyon:

Aligot
Salade verte
Marcillac rouge pour le vin.

Demain matin ski de fond pour éliminer :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2006)

...je sais pas et ça m'ennuie !!  :mouais: ...la flemme de me faire à manger !! :mouais:


----------



## Galatée (27 Janvier 2006)

Fais comme moi si t'as la flemme : comme je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs, pizza.

Niam niam


----------



## benkenobi (27 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi si t'as la flemme : comme je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs, pizza.
> 
> Niam niam



Je crois que je vais faire ça aussi...

:sleep: Aaah flemme quand tu nous tiens, les pizzaiolos se frottent les mains ! :sleep:

:style:


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas , c'est copine qui fait la cuisine, j'ai vu plein de légumes, soupe je pense, y'avait même des bananes à frire :love: :love: 
Pieds sous la table, c'est bien de se faire dorlotter des fois :love:


----------



## valoriel (28 Janvier 2006)

restaurant chinois...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> restaurant chinois...



tu vas finir les yeux bridés...


----------



## valoriel (28 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vas finir les yeux bridés...


oui, deux fois dans la semaine... 

... ça commence à faire beaucoup :hein:

*demain j'irais manger japonais pour compenser  ​*


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

salade de gésier préparé par les potes (je suis une merde en cuisine)


----------



## al02 (28 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vas finir les yeux bridés...



Manger du riz, ça constipe !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, soirée gothique, je sais que ça se mange pas : ça se déguste


----------



## macarel (28 Janvier 2006)

Lasagne maison, petite salade, Bouteille "Haut Gleon" rouge (mon préféré à ce moment)


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2006)

"Mont d'Or" (c'est un fromage du Jura pour ceusses qui ne savent pas...) qui va fondre délicatement dans le four.... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
avec des patates, une saucisse de "Morteau" et un p'tit vin blanc !!!....:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Janvier 2006)

Poulet aux citrons  ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> "Mont d'Or" (c'est un fromage du Jura pour ceusses qui ne savent pas...) qui va fondre délicatement dans le four.... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> avec des patates, une saucisse de "Morteau" et un p'tit vin blanc !!!....:love: :love:



petit conseil: avant de mettre le vacherin au four, mettre dans 3 petits trous un bout d'échalote et un peu de vin


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> petit conseil: avant de mettre le vacherin au four, mettre dans 3 petits trous un bout d'échalote et un peu de vin



Ooops !! j'avais oublié de préciser ce détail culinaire.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...mais ça me paraissait évident !!


----------



## valoriel (29 Janvier 2006)

restaurant indien :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> "Mont d'Or" (c'est un fromage du Jura pour ceusses qui ne savent pas...) qui va fondre délicatement dans le four.... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> avec des patates, une saucisse de "Morteau" et un p'tit vin blanc !!!....:love: :love:


MMmmmhh... mon fromage préféré.....  :love:  !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2006)

Avocat et noeufs aux plat...!


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

Pot-au-feu


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Pizza...
Bière(s)

....

le reste on verra


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2006)

steak+frites+sauce béarnaise (chaude)....:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (31 Janvier 2006)

Raclette
Salade verte
Tarte aux pommes


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> steak+frites+sauce béarnaise (chaude)....:rateau: :rateau:



.. le soir...? pas très diététique... :rateau: :rose: 





			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Raclette
> Salade verte
> Tarte aux pommes




ça passe mieux... 


Quenelles gratinées, frisée aux lardons, fromage blanc...


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> .. le soir...? pas très diététique... :rateau: :rose:



j'ai encore (presque !!) ma ligne svelte de jeune premier... madââme.....    
:love:


----------



## hegemonikon (31 Janvier 2006)

Merci de surveiller ma ligne mistinguette :love:

Je me serais volontiers contenté d'un petit potage de légumes mais des amies bien intentionnées ont voulu soigner leur déprime hivernale en ma compagnie pour me raconter combien les porteurs de chromosomes XY sont des gens exécrables&#8230;


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore (presque !!) ma ligne svelte de jeune premier... madââme.....
> :love:



Nanananananèèèèèèèèèèreeeeeuuuuuuuu... 
c'est pôjuste... 





			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Merci de surveiller ma ligne mistinguette :love:




Oui bon...   de loin...


----------



## valoriel (31 Janvier 2006)

c'était pizza devant un DVD


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, c'est des pommes de terre grenailles avec une petite frisée aux lardons (avec des petits croutons et des noix aussi :love: et des petits morceaux de tomate et de champignon), sauce au vinaigre d'estragon, miel et crème :love:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Janvier 2006)

Pizza sans tomate, mais avec du jambon, de l'oignon et plein de reblochon. 
Miam ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

Steak de cheval, légumes, frites....et un kilo de rouge ...arfff :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

...de façon assez banale....pâtes à la carbonara; c'est le soir de ma flemme culinaire....


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2006)

Justement je trouve que je l'ai un peu trop ces jours-ci alors je m'applique


----------



## valoriel (1 Février 2006)

MC Donald's :rateau:

depuis le temps que je révais de ce big mac... :love:


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

y a plus rien a manger !!!
j'ai tout vidé!

demain course chez édouare.


----------



## Jec (1 Février 2006)

Ce soir poulet Yassa !! Rien de meilleur... si c'est bien fait ... 





Et tout ce qui va avec ...


----------



## krystof (1 Février 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, c'est des pommes de terre grenailles avec une petite frisée aux lardons (avec des petits croutons et des noix aussi :love: et des petits morceaux de tomate et de champignon), sauce au vinaigre d'estragon, miel et crème :love:




A la place de la petite frisée, je te suggère plutôt de la petite mache de Rotterdam, avec un peu de thym.

C'est mignon, tout est "petit" dans tes menus...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2006)

Merci :love: j'aime cuisiner :love: mais le problème est que quand je suis toute seule ça me motive pas...  puis je mange des petites quantités, j'ai un petit estomac 

Sinon ce soir, c'est une salade mixte (oups, j'ai encore failli écrire "petite"   ) avec des restes qui traînent dans le frigo: pommes de terres, noix, croûtons, raisins, frisée, champignons, fromage aux noisettes, échalote, ... le tout arrosé d'un filet d'huile d'olive et d'un peu de vinaigre à l'estragon 

Bon appétit  !


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

Ma chérie me prepare une quiche poireau-surprise :love:
Et pour le reste, je ne sais pas encore


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2006)

2 oeufs sur le plat, c'est simple et j'aime. :love: 

PS : les oeufs (petits)


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

Fondue...:rateau:


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A la place de la petite frisée, je te suggère plutôt de la petite mache de Rotterdam, avec un peu de thym.
> 
> C'est mignon, tout est "petit" dans tes menus...


C'est quoi la mâche de Rotterdam?  

Autrement pour moi c'est carottes en sauce, pdt puis un peu de fromage C'est la dêche (?? comment ça s'écrit?) aujourd'hui dans le frigo


----------



## PommeQ (1 Février 2006)

Pour ce soir ... va falloir mettre madame au boulot ...  

.
.
.

OK je sors !!!!

  :rateau:


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce soir ... va falloir mettre madame au boulot ...
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Pas honte hein,  
Et pour rester dans le "macho", tu sais pourquoi les filles ont les pieds plus petits que les garçons?


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

Bon, faut que je parte, je donne la solution;
Comme ça elles sont plus près de l'évier pour faire la vaisselle:mouais: 
Bon, mon tour pour sortir et vite:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## PommeQ (1 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pas honte hein,
> Et pour rester dans le "macho", tu sais pourquoi les filles ont les pieds plus petits que les garçons?




heu ...


----------



## PommeQ (1 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut que je parte, je donne la solution;
> Comme ça elles sont plus près de l'évier pour faire la vaisselle:mouais:
> Bon, mon tour pour sortir et vite:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Allez je t'invite au resto


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2006)

*Moules frites* et un p'tit vin blanc pour accompagner !!.....:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (1 Février 2006)

raclette :rateau:


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

Poulet au curry avec du riz et du..............................saké


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Poulet au curry avec du riz et du..............................saké


chin alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Achtung ! si tu forces trop sur le saké, demain matin, tu vas pas te réveiller, et au boulot, tu seras sacqué !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Février 2006)

Ce soir, on fait des crèpes........ qwaaa chuis l'seul ???


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, on fait des crèpes........ qwaaa chuis l'seul ???



Mais non c'est la chandeleur tout le monde va s'y mettre moi la première....il me manque un  louis d'or je vais le chercher...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Bon, j'ai réussi à couvrir mon découvert, mais je suis encore à sec...
Ce sera pâtes. Sans beurre, parti dans les épidards à midi.


----------



## bebert (2 Février 2006)

Ayé, j'ai fait sauter des crêpes ! :love:
Reste plus qu'à jouer à euro millions... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2006)

boudin blanc aux morilles+compote de pommes (compote maison...)


----------



## bens (2 Février 2006)

piiiizaaaaaaaaaaaa au chèvre !!! mmmmhhh... top bon !!!!   :love:    :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> boudin blanc aux morilles+compote de pommes (compote maison...)


Pas facile de faire tournoyer du boudin blanc aux morilles dans une poële !!!


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile de faire tournoyer du boudin blanc aux morilles dans une poële !!!



Gnagnagna !!.....  
  

_vais quand même boire un rhum à ta santé......_:rateau: :rateau: 
_un peu de sirop de "batterie", citron vert de là bas (direct de Guadeloupe), du rhum, une p'tite cuillère pour mélanger_......santé p'tit tigre !!


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

Pâtes au thon, ma spécialité. Miam, miam.


----------



## y&b (2 Février 2006)

Soupe et tartines de tarama ...


----------



## valoriel (2 Février 2006)

blanquette


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Février 2006)

Hier, c'etait des crepes  Chandeleur oblige  :love:


----------



## valoriel (6 Février 2006)

... une crêpe avec une super *fille*!!​
mais je me demande encore si j'ai préféré la fille ou la crêpe... :hein: 

pour *info*: oignons, lard et oeuf le tout glissé entre deux galette de froment :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2006)

une soupe en instantané........


----------



## ultrabody (6 Février 2006)

hier ce fut mac do pas eu le temp de me préparer un truc à manger...
sinon ce soir, je ne sais pas ... le frigo est totalement vide, les placards sont vide....

'v faire certainement les courses dans la journée sinon, je vais me re taper encore un fast food....


----------



## y&b (6 Février 2006)

Ce soir, c'est soupette et poulpe au riz


----------



## valoriel (7 Février 2006)

chinois!! encore... et toujours


----------



## macarel (7 Février 2006)

salade (jardin), oeufs mimosa (jardin aussi), une biere (du magasin)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Les fameux oeufs du jardin


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

les oeufs du jardin? ou bien les mimosas du jardin?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2006)

Pâques est en avance cette année, ou bien le printemps, c'est selon


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

plus rien


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> plus rien


Bon de pain et pèrniflard, allez !


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

pain fini,pèrniflard fini,gratin fini,dessert fini,reste plus que le marc de savoie de l'oncle jules et au dodo,passque demain groooossse journée,5 grimpeurs,1 nacelle 25 mètres,2ramasseurs,un chantier hénaurme à torcher dans la journée;A+ tous   

et KIKI en pension pour la journée


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Ah le bon souper au marc de savoie


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

Tu m'étonnes simone:love:


----------



## macarel (8 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les oeufs du jardin? ou bien les mimosas du jardin?


 les deux, les poules habitent en dessous un mimosa (quatre saisons  ) 



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pâques est en avance cette année, ou bien le printemps, c'est selon


 en avançant vers pâques il y a de plus en plus de chocolat autour, des poules magiques


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)

Choucroute : miam, miam...


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Choucroute : miam, miam...


une vraie ?......


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une vraie ?......



Oui, il y a une taverne alsacienne en bas de chez moi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Février 2006)

Là c'était MacDo.... à chaque fois je me dis que c'est la dernière...
C'est gras, c'est lourd :hein: ............ j'adore !


----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Là c'était MacDo.... à chaque fois je me dis que c'est la dernière...
> C'est gras, c'est lourd :hein: ............ j'adore !



Condoléances  
Ici c'était haricots vert frais réchauffé dans le jus du petit migoté d'agneau qui l'accompagnait.
Sans vouloir remuer le couteau dans la plaie, c'etait pas mal ...


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2006)

Puréede patates douces (surtout que c'est copine qui fait la cuisine ce soir  donc très douces), steak avec sauce oignons/champignons, salade verte vinigrette (huile de noix, bleu d'Auvergne) :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

tartiflette......:rateau:


----------



## kpfourien (9 Février 2006)

veinard, je m'en ferai bien une tartiflette.... ou alors plutot une raclette


----------



## valoriel (9 Février 2006)

et une pizza, une! 

et peut-être même deux! ​


----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2006)

1 kilo de vin et 2 oeufs,je suis au régime


----------



## Burzum (9 Février 2006)

Friands à la viande
Bleu d'Auvergne
Heineken
Doo Wap
Café
Absinthe


----------



## y&b (9 Février 2006)

Des bons restes


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2006)

Omelette aux nouilles, lardons, oignons, et un chouya de fromage...!!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Février 2006)

Ailes de poulet grillées au four au croustillant de pain, épices indiennes et oeuf.

Fèves vertes blanchies, avec beurre coulant (de Normandie  ) et sel gris des Guérandes.

Frites-maisons.

Bière du pays 

Fût très apprécié par tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> sel gris *des* Guérandes.



Guérandes : Bourg de Loire Atlantique, situé approximativement au nord de la Baule, et à l'est de la Turballe, port de mer jusqu'au 17e siècle, et qui, du fait de l'ensablement de sa baie s'est trouvé à 10 Km à l'intérieur des terres. principale activité : marais salants (ou marais salins, ou salines), dans l'ancienne baie.

donc, il s'agit de "sel gris *de* Guérandes".


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Le côté gris c'est les argiles ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le côté gris c'est les argiles ?


Chez toi ? Je pencherais plutôt pour l'absinthe !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Guérandes : Bourg de Loire Atlantique, situé approximativement au nord de la Baule, et à l'est de la Turballe, port de mer jusqu'au 17e siècle, et qui, du fait de l'ensablement de sa baie s'est trouvé à 10 Km à l'intérieur des terres. principale activité : marais salants (ou marais salins, ou salines), dans l'ancienne baie.
> 
> donc, il s'agit de "sel gris *de* Guérandes".




Toutefois, il s'agit bien de "sel gris de Guérande" sans S !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Mince, j'aurais du vérifier, j'ai la mémoire en capilotade ces temps ci.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mince, j'aurais du vérifier, j'ai la mémoire en capilotade ces temps ci.



    .... ça m'arrive à moi aussi


----------



## al02 (11 Février 2006)

"frites"

Avec quelle viande ? Là est la question.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

Entrecote de cheval avec du roquefort fondu dessus, broccolis, pommes sautées à l'origan. Et une petit mâche de rotterdam avec du thyme.


----------



## al02 (11 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *Entrecote* de cheval avec du roquefort fondu dessus, broccolis, pommes sautées à l'origan. Et une petit mâche de rotterdam avec du thyme.



Pareil que moi : "frites" = entrecôte frites !!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

Cuisses de poulet tandoori.
Riz pulao.


----------



## jeep2nine (13 Février 2006)

Un reste de tajine de veau avec pommes, pruneaux et pignons de pin et une semoule de couscous


----------



## blasterz (13 Février 2006)

Je t'ai reconnu, tu es le blond Supermoquette !


----------



## françois25 (13 Février 2006)

ce soir c'est nouilles chinoises au curry avec quelques bouchees vapeurs..;

lundi light !


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2006)

... "dombrés"...(plat antillais)....:rateau:


----------



## mado (13 Février 2006)

Perche en papillotte (avec poireaux, crème fraîche et sel fou de Ré) et ravioles poêlées.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Perche en papillotte (avec poireaux, crème fraîche et sel fou de Ré) et ravioles poêlées.



:affraid: Une seule perche ? Egyptienne, j'espère !  


_oui, oui, je sais ... Tu m'as tendu la perche !_ :rateau:


----------



## macarel (13 Février 2006)

erwtensoep soupe aux pois cassés à la hollandaise, avec des poireaux, carottes, lardons, saucisse fumée.
Plat d'hiver traditionel de très bon augure. :love: :love: :love: 
Puis, ça me rappelle ma jeunesse à la campagne avec les canaux gelés pour faire du patin


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

blasterz a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai reconnu, tu es le blond Supermoquette !


:mouais:


----------



## valoriel (13 Février 2006)

pâtes ou riz... 






d'ailleurs, pâtes ou riz?  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

T'as bien un piment, une cuillère d'huile d'olive, du persil et une courgette ? ou des champis ? ou des artichauts ?

'tain avec moins d'un euro tu bouffes comme un chef, merde


----------



## benkenobi (13 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien un piment, une cuillère d'huile d'olive, du persil et une courgette ? ou des champis ? ou des artichauts ?
> 
> 'tain avec moins d'un euro tu bouffes comme un chef, merde


oh P***** supermoquette je t'ai reconnu !!!

T'es Maïté !!!!

:affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2006)

Coque monsieur au toaster, 
fromage au lait cru :love:
Crème au chocolat :love:


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2006)

crevettes grises, cabilot, riz, faisselle sucre ... et pis peut être un second dessert  

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Burzum (13 Février 2006)

hot dog


----------



## valoriel (13 Février 2006)

finalement riz + *soja*!

on verra les pâtes au cury demain


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Février 2006)

poulet et marrons .. mmmm c'est bon des marrons moelleux .. et tant que le poulet n'a pas la grippe j'en profite!!! vite!!! j'adore la volaille ... et j'en déplume parfois des humaines féminines ...


----------



## Jec (14 Février 2006)

Ce soir c'est rouleaux de printemps maison.... j'en salive déja... :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2006)

Ce soir, ce sont des pâtes au saumon, avec des petits morceaux de lardons dans une sauce blanche, avec du basilique, du thym, du persil, du safran,... le tout of course gratiné au four  :love: avec un bon petit verre de rouge


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

p'tits pains légèrement dorés au grille pain, sur lesquels on va mettre.... du... foie gras !!.....:rateau: :rateau: 
après cette mise en bouche, je ne sais pas encore.....


----------



## bens (14 Février 2006)

flan aux poireaux et au curry avec une petite mâche... miam !!!  :love:


----------



## macarel (14 Février 2006)

Brique (?) à loeuf, salade avec lardons et bleu d'Auvergne, flan au caramel (maison)  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> p'tits pains légèrement dorés au grille pain, sur lesquels on va mettre.... du... foie gras !!.....:rateau: :rateau:
> après cette mise en bouche, je ne sais pas encore.....



Coooooooopieur!!!


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Coooooooopieur!!!


de quoi, de quoi ?!......







edit : as tu accompagné avec du confit d'oignons ?.....moi oui !!.....:rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Février 2006)

Escargots, suivi d'une poëlée de gambas et champignons au vin blanc (Chassagnes Montrachet) avec du riz.


----------



## iteeth (14 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Escargots, suivi d'une poëlée de gambas et champignons au vin blanc (Chassagnes Montrachet) avec du riz.



Et ben dis donc! on peux dire que tu te prive pas! Salaud va !
Pour moi c'étais flamenkeuch "maison" avec des petits lardons et un peu de comté... avec une petite scarolle... huuum... trop bon!


----------



## valoriel (14 Février 2006)

les pâtes ont finit de cuire! j'ajoute les herbes de provence...

un parfum de sud devant le patinage 

*bon* appétit


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> les pâtes ont finit de cuire! j'ajoute les herbes de provence...
> 
> un parfum de sud devant le patinage
> 
> *bon* appétit



Ma parole, vous mettez tous la main à la *pâte*.


----------



## ultrabody (16 Février 2006)

pates + riz au lait + biscuits


----------



## toys (16 Février 2006)

je viens de me tapé une salade morguy!!

ouvrez le frigo regardé, le contenu:

-1 fromage style bleu et un brie
-1 saucisson
-1 sachet de salade (pas le temps de la préparé en se moment)
-1 grappe de tomates
-1 sauce salade classique
-1 sauce a pattes
-1 paquet de lardon

prendre le tout et mélangé.

bien regardé les dates limite de consomation.

je ne l'es pas fait (cause de dates de consomation) mais les lardon chaud en plus et s'est la fin.


----------



## al02 (16 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> -1 sauce a pattes



à 2 ou 4 pattes ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

Fondue Tête de Moine / champagne


----------



## Burzum (16 Février 2006)

Entrée : charcuterie corse dont j'ai oublié le nom
Plat : pizza
Dessert : BN
Boisson : Chianti


----------



## valoriel (17 Février 2006)

confit de canard et profiterolles :love:

merci la bouffe du mois


----------



## ultrabody (17 Février 2006)

pates + crème fraiche + lardon +rapés.
au dessert : riz au lait....
et actuellement pour me maintenir réveillé : des princes gout chocolat ^^


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2006)

Apéro crostinis... 
PAcheri à la Putanesca et chiffonade de PArme...
Mesclun, tomates confites et copeaux de PArmesan...
Crumble d'AnAnas frais...

Vin en provenance direct de COrse et une surprise...!!!! 

:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vin en provenance direct de COrse et une surprise...!!!!




*Euh, si vous comptiez*
me voir en tenue d'Apollon sortant d'une pièce montée géante avec une pomme dans la bouche c'est raté


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Apéro crostinis...
> PAcheri à la Putanesca et chiffonade de PArme...
> Mesclun, tomates confites et copeaux de PArmesan...
> Crumble d'AnAnas frais...
> ...



sinon, un ptit Coteaux d'Aix AOC rouge sur (ou sous) le vin Corse ça irait ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh, si vous comptiez*
> me voir en tenue d'Apollon sortant d'une pièce montée géante avec une pomme dans la bouche c'est raté



*D'Adam*
on dit "en tenue d'Adam". 
Appolon était renommé pour sa beauté, pas pour ses tenues, quant à la pomme dans la bouche, elle évoque aussi beaucoup plus Adam, ou un cochon de lait, qu'Apollon !


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

Petite quesiton: je viens de regarder la série Carte postale gourmande, sur TV5, et un restaurateur utilisait une poêle en fer pour faire frire ses délices.

J'en ai deux que j,aime beuocoup, mais j'avais entendu dire que c'était pas bon - pous la santé.

Suis-je dans l'erreur? Est-ce que c'est du bon matiériel pour faire cuire?

---

Ce soir? J'ai pas encore décidé


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Petite quesiton: je viens de regarder la série Carte postale gourmande, sur TV5, et un restaurateur utilisait une poêle en fer pour faire frire ses délices.
> 
> J'en ai deux que j,aime beuocoup, mais j'avais entendu dire que c'était pas bon - pous la santé.




Effectivement, je te les déconseille.

Ce n'est pas trop bon pour la santé dans la mesure où, une poële en fer, ça reste sur l'estomac...

Et comme chacun sait,  laisse Thomas tranquille (pascal 77 )


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

Ben, vu le nombre de générations depuis lequel ces poëles sont utilisées, je pense qu'on doit y survivre. En tout cas, tout chef qui se respecte n'utilise que celles là !


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

Bien sûr, on y survit, Pascal. Par exemple, en Afrique, ils utilisent tous des casseroles en aluminum basse qualité depuis des générations... et oui, ils survivent  C'est d'ailleurs dégueulasse, il y a toujours des petits morceaux d'alu si on gratte un peu trop.

Donc, le dilemme reste complet, je vais faire une recherche sur gggggooogle


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> sinon, un ptit Coteaux d'Aix AOC rouge sur (ou sous) le vin Corse ça irait ?




Dessous Dessus...  c'est comme tu veux...!!!  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, on y survit, Pascal. Par exemple, en Afrique, ils utilisent tous des casseroles en aluminum basse qualité depuis des générations... et oui, ils survivent  C'est d'ailleurs dégueulasse, il y a toujours des petits morceaux d'alu si on gratte un peu trop.
> 
> Donc, le dilemme reste complet, je vais faire une recherche sur gggggooogle



Ben dans le fer - c'est la rouille qu'est pas bonne. Si la poële est clean, ce sera bien.


----------



## dool (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Apéro crostinis...
> PAcheri à la Putanesca et chiffonade de PArme...
> Mesclun, tomates confites et copeaux de PArmesan...
> Crumble d'AnAnas frais...
> ...




Mouahahahahahahah...w'oh l'autr' ! Elle ne fait même pas de moussse au chocolat !  

:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dessous Dessus...  c'est comme tu veux...!!!  :rateau:



Ce sera un Patrimonio... Domaine Gentile, séléction noble...


----------



## mado (17 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahah...w'oh l'autr' ! Elle ne fait même pas de moussse au chocolat !
> 
> :rose:


 

:mouais:
Si ça se trouve à part à boire, y'aura rien..


----------



## Grug2 (17 Février 2006)

des moules


----------



## mado (17 Février 2006)

Célibataires ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

Je romps le quotidien, je me suis offert une superbe pizza surgelée.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2006)

Ce soir, c'est croque monsieur. 
Demain j'ai mariage du plus à l'est que moi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Février 2006)

Ce soir c'est pot-au-feu ! Fait maison bien entendu... avec une viande moelleuse à souhait, des légumes tendres et un bouillon où l'on peut faire chabrot !! 

Le pied !!:love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

escalopes de veau à la crème, vin blanc et champignons (cèpes)......
accompagné de riz et d'un p'tit "pinot noir" d'Alsace....


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Février 2006)

Ce soir, j'ai la flemme de faire à manger, donc direction le MacDo...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Février 2006)

Je te deconseille le spécial raclette...


----------



## valoriel (18 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je te deconseille le spécial raclette...


voui... :hein:

j'lai testé ce soir et j'ai été très déçu!

par contre la recette tartiflette, ya deux semaines :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, j'ai la flemme de faire à manger, donc direction le MacDo...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>






Heu, ton pavé, tu le veux comment, bien cuit, saigant ou à point (nommé). Sinon, on peut aussi allumer le feu pour faire un roti dans la cheminée


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> voui... :hein:
> 
> j'lai testé ce soir et j'ai été très déçu!
> 
> par contre la recette tartiflette, ya deux semaines :love:




Je préfère de loinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn une véritable tartiflette, qui mijote au four, bien dorée..... les lardons sont croustillants, les pommes de terre goutues, le fromage bien fondu...... argggggghhhh rien que d'en parler j'en meurs.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère de loinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn une véritable tartiflette, qui mijote au four, bien dorée..... les lardons sont croustillants, les pommes de terre goutues, le fromage bien fondu...... argggggghhhh rien que d'en parler j'en meurs.......



Fais gaffe, y paraîtrait que c'est ceux qu'en parlent le plus qu'en mangent le moins ... :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, y paraîtrait que c'est ceux qu'en parlent le plus qu'en mangent le moins ... :rateau:





Bah...... c'est pas le cas pour moi..... je trouve toujours une bonne excuse pour en refaire une et me régaler tout autant que les autres !!! :love:


----------



## Jec (18 Février 2006)

Ce soir, vu la météo ... ça va être fondue !!! 700gr par personne et après coma ..


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, vu la météo ... ça va être fondue !!! 700gr par personne et après coma ..




Bourguignonne ou savoyarde ?????? ........ parce que si c'est une bourguignonne, il y a aussi une variante, au lieu de mettre du boeuf, tu la fais avec du thon rouge coupé de la même façon en gros cubes ; ça varie un peu et c'est excellent !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Février 2006)

J'ai efectivement testéle macdo raclette, c'est pas bon... ;

Par contre, hier soir, tartiflette, avec du bon reblochon au lait cru :love::love:
Et un p'tit vin de savoie, mais je me rapelle plus le nom


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai efectivement testéle macdo raclette, c'est pas bon... ;
> 
> Par contre, hier soir, tartiflette, avec du bon reblochon au lait cru :love::love:
> Et un p'tit vin de savoie, mais je me rapelle plus le nom




Un  petit Apremont peut être ??????


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Un  petit Apremont peut être ??????


ou un "Abymes" ?........


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ou un "Abymes" ?........




Peut être aussi...... mais j'ai personnellement un petit penchant pour le vin jaune du Jura......


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Peut être aussi...... mais j'ai personnellement un petit penchant pour le vin jaune du Jura......


le vin de "paille" ? oui, moi aussi, mais ce n'est pas donné !!.......


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le vin de "paille" ? oui, moi aussi, mais ce n'est pas donné !!.......



C'est vrai mais quand j'ai un repas qui nécessite ce genre de vin, je préfère la qualité à la quantité !

..... et puis pour Pâques je me fais une virée sur Pontarlier et je compte bien me ramener quelques bouteilles !!!


----------



## Jec (19 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bourguignonne ou savoyarde ?????? ........ parce que si c'est une bourguignonne, il y a aussi une variante, au lieu de mettre du boeuf, tu la fais avec du thon rouge coupé de la même façon en gros cubes ; ça varie un peu et c'est excellent !!!



Pour finir pas mangé ça hier soir... mais repoussé à ce soir !! Et c'est la fondue du coin !! La fameuse moitié-moitié. Presque. ... 30% gruyère, 50% vacherin et 20% Etivaz !!! Juste la meilleure ... 

Etivaz, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, même fabrication que le Gruyère mais avec herbages de pâturages entre 1000 et 2000m.. juste un régal. Les caves sont dans le bled d'à côté. un régal ...:rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

Ce soir ça sera comme à midi, 

Saumon

Endives émincées avec un velouté de petins lardons/champignons (et frais s'il vout plait les champignon pas de boîte!  ) 

Bleu d'auvergne

Et en dessert je ne sais pas encore...

:love:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Etivaz, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, même fabrication que le Gruyère mais avec herbages de pâturages entre 1000 et 2000m.. juste un régal. Les caves sont dans le bled d'à côté. un régal ...:rateau:



En effet je ne connais pas, mais j'en veux bien un morceau pour gouter :love: 
Par MP tu crois que ça passe? :love: 

Bon app'!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir pas mangé ça hier soir... mais repoussé à ce soir !! Et c'est la fondue du coin !! La fameuse moitié-moitié. Presque. ... 30% gruyère, 50% vacherin et 20% Etivaz !!! Juste la meilleure ...
> 
> Etivaz, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, même fabrication que le Gruyère mais avec herbages de pâturages entre 1000 et 2000m.. juste un régal. Les caves sont dans le bled d'à côté. un régal ...:rateau:





Moi non plus je ne connais pas, je ne demande qu'à goûter !!!!  Je fais ordinairement avec comté et beaufort.


----------



## Jec (19 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> En effet je ne connais pas, mais j'en veux bien un morceau pour gouter :love:
> Par MP tu crois que ça passe? :love: Bon app'!



Par MP il risque de transpirer et c'est pas là qu'il est top ..  

Mais je crois savoir qu'en France ça se trouve dans une chaîne de grandes surfaces qui ont le nom comme un croisement de routes ....   Genre à 20 euro le kg.... à vérifier.


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Par MP il risque de transpirer et c'est pas là qu'il est top ..
> 
> Mais je crois savoir qu'en France ça se trouve dans une chaîne de grandes surfaces qui ont le nom comme un croisement de routes ....   Genre à 20 euro le kg.... à vérifier.



Ha oui quand même!!! 20&#8364;/kg!! 
Moi ce magasin faut que je fasse 20/25 bornes pour y aller...je crois que ça va attendre..C'est pas demain la veille que je vais y goûter.


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ..... et puis pour Pâques je me fais une virée sur Pontarlier et je compte bien me ramener quelques bouteilles !!!


veux pas faire un détour par la Normandie ?..... 
  

sinon ce soir, une p'tite soupe de potiron......:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> veux pas faire un détour par la Normandie ?.....
> 
> 
> sinon ce soir, une p'tite soupe de potiron......:rateau: :rateau:







Ici...  Dîner Suisse...  :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> veux pas faire un détour par la Normandie ?.....




:afraid: ... Pontarlier.... Normandie..... pour arriver en Bretagne .... est-ce bien raisonnable ???


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Février 2006)

Omelette aux lardons..


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: ... Pontarlier.... Normandie..... pour arriver en Bretagne .... est-ce bien raisonnable ???


à l'impossible nul n'est tenu !....... .....bon d'accord, c'est pas vraiment sur ta route !!.....:rose:  
_adieu vin de "paille"......_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> à l'impossible nul n'est tenu !....... .....bon d'accord, c'est pas vraiment sur ta route !!.....:rose:
> 
> adieu vin de "paille"......




.... encore que... dans quelques temps il faudra que j'aille en Normandie mais dans l'Orne.... tout n'est pas perdu .......


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

moi, c'est la ville aux "cent clochers"............  
   donc pas dans l'Orne......:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> moi, c'est la ville aux "cent clochers"............
> donc pas dans l'Orne......:rateau: :rateau:





...   Prague ???      Dijon ????

 Meuh non, Rouen !!!!!  

(ces deux autres villes sont aussi appelées "ville aux cents clochers")


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ...   Prague ???      Dijon ????
> 
> Meuh non, Rouen !!!!!
> 
> (ces deux autres villes sont aussi appelées "ville aux cents clochers")


je les connais ces deux villes; j'y suis allé.....mais j'habite effectivement dans la 3ème !....

edit : bon je vais aller manger ma soupe au potiron.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2006)

Ce soir c'est un petit menu sympa  :

- en entrée : salade frisée avec morceaux d'endive et d'avocat, noix, raisins secs, échalotes et jambon fumé de ferme :love: arrosé d'un filet d'huile et d'un peu de vinaigre

- en plat principal : spaghettis à la sauce aux légumes frais (tomate, aubergine, carotte, échalotes, champignons...) avec du hachis finement préparé, le tout dans un plat, gratiné au four :love: :love: :love:

avec un vin rouge des contreforts de l'Atlas 

Bon appétit


----------



## Imaginus (19 Février 2006)

Mince j'me suis fait avoir moi. J'devrais peut etre changer de femme ....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Mince j'me suis fait avoir moi. J'devrais peut etre changer de femme ....




....... ou prendre des cours de cuisine ......


----------



## toys (20 Février 2006)

salade morguy

carotte soja choux pinne de pin du truc oronge et blanc qui est du crabe en barre saucisson mayo


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> du truc oronge et blanc qui *est du crabe en barre*



Toi, tu vas pas être pote avec J.P.Koffe !


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salade morguy
> 
> carotte soja choux pinne de pin du truc oronge et blanc qui est du crabe en barre saucisson mayo




Y a pas un atome de crabe dans cette cochonnerie


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salade morguy
> 
> carotte soja choux pinne de pin du truc oronge et blanc qui est du crabe en barre saucisson mayo




..... c'est vraiment pas bon ton crabe en barre ...... mais alors pas bon du tout ......... :hein: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un atome de crabe dans cette cochonnerie



Y font ça à base de cochon !  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

Mais non, c'est du 





> truc oronge et blanc qui est du crabe en *barre saucisson mayo*



C'est du saucisson en barre, au gout de crabe


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est du
> 
> C'est du saucisson en barre, au gout de crabe




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :sick:


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Février 2006)

Je crois que je vais faire une pizza ce soir... avec ma super cuisinière au gaz!


----------



## ultrabody (20 Février 2006)

hier c'était du curry avec du pain...
et ce soir, ça va etre la mm chose certainement...sinon des pates encore 
^^


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

riz+encornets+tomates+safran..... 

P.S :_ ...et un peu de piment (de là-bas.... ) pour relever..._


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

Ce soir : gratin de christophines !!!!!!! avec béchamel, gruyère sur le dessus et vogue la galère !!!!


P.S. Légume qu'on trouve sous des cieux toujours beaux ....  


Christophine en Martinique
Chayote en Guadeloupe
Chouchou à La Réunion


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2006)

Pâtes aux courgettes, salade spagnole, vin au fût de chêne, et pas élevé en ~


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ....Christophine en Martinique....


en Guadeloupe aussi....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Février 2006)

Dans 20 minutes c'est : LASAGNES !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en Guadeloupe aussi....




Alors, je sais qu'une partie de la Guadeloupe dit Chayote et l'autre partie Christophine...  

Pour moi c'était plus facile, j'habitais en Martinique...      


Tiens, remarque, vais peut être aller me servir un 3 Rivières moi, j'ai du citron vert ou du combava !!


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

Omelette au basilic, terrine de campagne 

Et un p'tit yaourt pour finir...


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je sais qu'une partie de la Guadeloupe dit Chayote et l'autre partie Christophine...


on vient de me confirmer cela en régie....


			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, remarque, vais peut être aller me servir un 3 Rivières moi, j'ai du citron vert ou du combava !!


je déguste déjà.....


----------



## Craquounette (20 Février 2006)

Spaghetti aux vongoles sauce tomate... 
Tarte aux pommes pour dessert...


Et une ch'tite boule de glace pistache pour la gourmandise devant mon Mac


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

"Mont d'Or", patates, saucisse de Morteau et p'tit vin....:love: :love: :love: 


 Hobbes....


----------



## macarel (21 Février 2006)

cabillaud "à l'indienne" (coco, piments, coriandre etc, ce n'est pas moi qui cuisine ce soir ), salade (verte, tomate,  (de ma serre expé) oignons, avocat, bleu d'Auvergne), yaourt brassé nature  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

Pizza "Monsieur Seguin"
Chèvre et lardons. Il y a des traiteurs qui ont de l'humour et de la poésie, on dirait !
(pizza de la semaine au rayon traiteur de mon hyper)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pizza "Monsieur Seguin"
> Chèvre et lardons. Il y a des traiteurs qui ont de l'humour et de la poésie, on dirait !
> (pizza de la semaine au rayon traiteur de mon hyper)


 Moi aussi, la citation du jour d'hier m'a donné envie de pizza !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2006)

Chèvre lardon, c'est proche de la flamme-cul ça


----------



## Nexka (21 Février 2006)

Salade Landaise (avec pignon, lardons et tout) et Manchons de canard avec des frittes... :love: MIAM


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chèvre lardon, c'est proche de la flamme-cul ça


Ben oui, mais non. Celle-là est plus crémeuse, moins sèche qu'une flammenküche.
Pis c'est surtout pour le blaze que je l'ai prise, pour encourager les idées surréalistes en hypermarché


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais non. Celle-là est plus crémeuse, moins sèche qu'une flammenküche.


kèk'chose contre la flammenküche ?......:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

Ben non, juste qu'elle n'est pas dans la catégorie poids lourds de la "M. Seguin" de ce soir


----------



## mayfair (21 Février 2006)

une fondue au vacherin a chatel saint denis la meilleure au restaurant tivoli Humm fain moi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2006)

La meilleure c'est la mienne


----------



## macarel (21 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure c'est la mienne


comment ça?


----------



## mayfair (21 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure c'est la mienne




ok alors quand ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

poulet frites salade


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

Je reconnais bien là ton côté "farce"  


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure c'est la mienne


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

Décidement...toujours pas faim, bon aller juste un tout petit sandwich pour ne pas avoir un p'tit creux au beau milieu de la nuit! 
Ca va faire des économies..tant mieux j'en ai besoins.


----------



## Burzum (21 Février 2006)

des pâtes, juste des pâtes.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> des pâtes, juste des pâtes.




_Même pas un ch'ti cake chose pour les rendre plus sympathiques tes pâtes ?????? _


----------



## valoriel (22 Février 2006)

un délicieux magret de canard, accompagné de pommes de terre sautées et de salade verte...

une bonne vinaigrette pour la verdure, un bon p'tit rouge pour la soif les yeux pour admirer!

*bon appétit* :love:


----------



## Craquounette (23 Février 2006)

Plus personne ne mange ? Bizarre... grève de la faim généralisée sur MacG ?

Ben ça sera sans moi! 

Mélange de salades, pain et qques bons fromages


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Ce soir : Kebab, coca, le frigo est vide


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

*pizza!*

una regina


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Il restait un peu de choucroute d'à midi... alors nous nous sommes sacrifiés   

Demain je ne sais pas encore, ce que je sais par contre c'est que je vais certainement faire un crumble aux pommes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ce que je sais par contre c'est que je vais certainement faire un crumble aux pommes !!!!!!!!!



J'arrive ! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive ! :love:




Ha ? Un amateur de crumble dirait-on ?????? En as-tu déjà goûté avec des fruits rouges au lieu de la pomme.... je crois que je préfère encore plus........


----------



## Craquounette (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? Un amateur de crumble dirait-on ??????



Euh moi aussi j'arrive  Il en reste 



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En as-tu déjà goûté avec des fruits rouges au lieu de la pomme.... je crois que je préfère encore plus........



Si t'as une 'tite recette qui traine qque part... Je suis preneuse


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh moi aussi j'arrive  Il en reste
> 
> - oui il en reste -
> 
> ...



M'en vais fouiller dans mes placards magiques ......


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? Un amateur de crumble dirait-on ?????? En as-tu déjà goûté avec des fruits rouges au lieu de la pomme.... je crois que je préfère encore plus........



Mon esprit scientifique se prête fort bien à l'expérimentation !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon esprit scientifique se prête fort bien à l'expérimentation !




...... mon palais aussi


----------



## krystof (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ...... mon palais aussi




T'imagines Momo, si tu habitais dans le 93.

Ton pseudo aurait été *Momo du neuf trois*. Ça l'fait quand même, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Soupe au Jäggermeister


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Soupe au Jäggermeister



t'as tiré un garde chasse ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines Momo, si tu habitais dans le 93.
> 
> Ton pseudo aurait été *Momo du neuf trois*. Ça l'fait quand même, non ?




Je fus longtemps Momo du neuf deux !.... Suis pas bretonne..... parisienne résidant en Bretagne..


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je fus longtemps Momo du neuf deux !.... Suis pas bretonne..... parisienne résidant en Bretagne..



Ben, moi, je suis un breton en région parisienne (ma famille est originaire de Saint Géran, dans le  ... 56), ça fait une moyenne


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, moi, je suis un breton en région parisienne (ma famille est originaire de Saint Géran, dans le  ... 56), ça fait une moyenne



Comme tu dis !!!        ..... encore que je ne pense pas me fourvoyer en disant qu'il y a plus de bretons sur Paris/région parisienne que de parisiens en Bretagne ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis !!!        ..... encore que je ne pense pas me fourvoyer en disant qu'il y a plus de bretons sur Paris/région parisienne que de parisiens en Bretagne ...



Mieux que ça, Paris est la seconde ville bretonne du monde, il y a presque autant de bretons à Paris que dans toute la Bretagne !

Tiens, question de concours : Quelle est la première ville bretonne du monde ? Premier prix : l'expression de ma considération distinguée


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux que ça, Paris est la seconde ville bretonne du monde, il y a presque autant de bretons à Paris que dans toute la Bretagne !
> 
> Tiens, question de concours : Quelle est la première ville bretonne du monde ? Premier prix : l'expression de ma considération distinguée


question piège ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> question piège ?




à mon avis : c'est une question piège !!!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines Momo, si tu habitais dans le 93.
> 
> Ton pseudo aurait été *Momo du neuf trois*. Ça l'fait quand même, non ?



.... à mon avis on aurait pas pensé à Monique


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, question de concours : Quelle est la première ville bretonne du monde ? Premier prix : l'expression de ma considération distinguée


ça m'agace de pas savoir !!..... :mouais:  c'est à l'étranger ?  
je balance quelques conneries.....   
Buenos Aires ?
Vancouver ?
Valparaiso ?
Santiago du Chili ?
St Pierre et Miquelon ?
:hein: 
 

P.S : _sont allés partout ces bretons !! comment savoir ?...._ :mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

St Denis de La Réunion .... puisque les premiers blancs qui ont mis le pied sur le sol de cette île étaient bretons !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Tout faux, bon, une précision, j'entends par première ville bretonne du monde, celle ou vivent actuellement le plus de bretons (de souche). 

EDIT : Momo, cette ville à un (vague) point commun avec les crumbles dont il était question plus haut


----------



## krystof (24 Février 2006)

vous vous éloignez un peu du sujet d'origine là

J'ai bon là, Amok ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tout faux, bon, une précision, j'entends par première ville bretonne du monde, celle ou vivent actuellement le plus de bretons (de souche).
> 
> EDIT : Momo, cette ville à un (vague) point commun avec les crumbles dont il était question plus haut



Dublin ???? Non à mon avis c'est une ânerie... mais bon on peut toujours tenter sa chance


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> vous vous éloignez un peu du sujet d'origine là
> 
> J'ai bon là, Amok ?




Ben non puisqu'il y a un (vague) rapport avec les crumbles ! 

Bon, allez, je le dis, c'est New York (the Big Apple).

Si si !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non puisqu'il y a un (vague) rapport avec les crumbles !
> 
> Bon, allez, je le dis, c'est New York (the Big Apple).
> 
> Si si !



C'est vrai remarque bien ; ici dans le Morbihan il y a une commune qui s'appelle Gourin et à une époque où les gens ne trouvaient plus de travail (il y a environ 40/50 ans), beaucoup de gens issus de cette commune plus particulièrement se sont expatriés aux Etats Unis, à New York. Certains sont revenus et d'autres non mais je connais certaines personnes de Gourin qui y ont toujours un oncle, une tante, etc...


Et pour ne pas nous éloigner du sujet il faut rappeler que Gourin est la capitale de LA CRÊPE !!!!!!! 

Allez une douzaine de crêpes froment pour demain avec jambon/oeuf/râpé !!!!!!! Slurpffffffffff


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Je viens demain aussi !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens demain aussi !



D'ores et déjà, je vais te préparer un rond de serviette !!! ... si tu deviens un habitué autant que tu aies ta serviette de préparée


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> D'ores et déjà, je vais te préparer un rond de serviette !!! ... si tu deviens un habitué autant que tu aies ta serviette de préparée



alors là, je vais te dire, c'est un peu comme une seconde nature, c'est tellement ancré en moi, que je le fais même au restaurant avec les serviettes en papier : à la fin du repas, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de faire  ... un nud à ma serviette !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> alors là, je vais te dire, c'est un peu comme une seconde nature, c'est tellement ancré en moi, que je le fais même au restaurant avec les serviettes en papier : à la fin du repas, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de faire  ... un nud à ma serviette !



Chez nous c'était ou les porte-serviettes en tissu ou plus généralement les ronds... Nous avons notre éducation qui nous colle aux souliers


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> M'en vais fouiller dans mes placards magiques ......



T'as fait des fouilles archéologiques dans tes placards ? 

A midi ça sera : tranches de thon grillées (huile persil ail), riz et brocoli...

Dites les bretons... Qui a une recette d'une VRAIE pâte à crêpe comme chez vous?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait des fouilles archéologiques dans tes placards ?
> 
> A midi ça sera : tranches de thon grillées (huile persil ail), riz et brocoli...
> 
> Dites les bretons... Qui a une recette d'une VRAIE pâte à crêpe comme chez vous?




En fait tu sais les crêpes sont toujours faites à peu près de la même façon, lait, oeufs, farine, principalement, parfois bière (moi je n'en mets pas) et je ne sucre pas non plus ou très peu, je ne mets pas de levure non plus.

Pour changer, tu râpes (comme les carottes) des pommes crues dans ta pâte, tu verras, c'est très bon !!

Pour le thon, personnellement, je le pîque toujours à l'ail et je coupe des lardons fumés que je pîque également dans la tranche de thon ça le rend moins sec et le lard fumé rend une excellente saveur.

Je retourne dans mes placards magiques !

Ad'taleur


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En fait tu sais les crêpes sont toujours faites à peu près de la même façon, lait, oeufs, farine, principalement, parfois bière (moi je n'en mets pas) et je ne sucre pas non plus ou très peu, je ne mets pas de levure non plus.



Me v'là déçue... Moi qui pensais que vous aviez une "potion magique bretonne" qui se cachait dans les crêpes 





			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer, tu râpes (comme les carottes) des pommes crues dans ta pâte, tu verras, c'est très bon !!.



Ouaip je connais... Ma grand-maman m'en faisait quand j'étais jeuuuunnneee.... 



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le thon, personnellement, je le pîque toujours à l'ail et je coupe des lardons fumés que je pîque également dans la tranche de thon ça le rend moins sec et le lard fumé rend une excellente saveur.



Je note pour le lard! Ca sera pour une autre fois car j'en ai pas sous la main...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2006)

Le poisson au jus de viande, c'est ce que j'ai mangé hier soir ! Excellent !


----------



## La mouette (25 Février 2006)

Risotto aux champignons...les reste on verra


----------



## joubichou (25 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Risotto aux champignons...les reste on verra


et 1 kilo de rouge


----------



## La mouette (25 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et 1 kilo de rouge



Je voulais rester discret


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

une Poëlle périgourdine :love: : pommes de terres, haricots verts, champignons, lardons, gésiers, oignons.. :love:


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> une Poëlle périgourdine :love: : pommes de terres, haricots verts, champignons, lardons, gésiers, oignons.. :love:



Miam miam Ca doit pas être dégueu ça! C'est "typisch" de par chez toi ?

Chez moi : Risotto (sans le rouge pas comme certain  )


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Miam miam Ca doit pas être dégueu ça!


En effet c'est rudement bon!!! :love:



> C'est "typisch" de par chez toi ?


Non pas du tout!  :rose: 



> Chez moi : Risotto (sans le rouge pas comme certain  )



Bon app'!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

J'peux pas laisser faire ça. Demain ce sera Saucisse de morteau, pommes de terre, choux, arrosés du fromage local chaud, la cancoillotte.


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Moi demain, c'est potée Auvergnate et des bugnes en déssert ! (Nooon pas des bugnes comme ça :casse: Ho!  ) 










:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi demain, c'est potée Auvergnate et des bugnes en déssert ! (Nooon pas des bugnes comme ça :casse: Ho!  ):love: :love: :love:



Y a une place de libre pour le dessert ?  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Y a une place de libre pour le dessert ?  :rose:



  ok!


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ok!



Merci  

3ème volcans à droite c'est juste ? 

J'amènerai le vin


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pas laisser faire ça. Demain ce sera Saucisse de morteau, pommes de terre, choux, arrosés du fromage local chaud, la cancoillotte.




J'arrrrrrrrrrivvvvvvvvvvvve, je te prépare des croûtes avec des trompettes de la mort !!!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi demain, c'est potée Auvergnate et des bugnes en déssert ! (Nooon pas des bugnes comme ça :casse: Ho!  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dingue  , j'adore la potée, vraiment, vraiment. Et les bugnes me font craquer, j'en mangerais à me faire péter le ventre.:rateau: 

J'peux être invité moi aussi ?


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 3ème volcans à droite c'est juste ?
> 
> J'amènerai le vin



Oui c'est bien ça! Au 3ième volcan à droite!  
Hummm du vin! :love: 



			
				Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Dingue  , j'adore la potée, vraiment, vraiment. Et les bugnes me font craquer, j'en mangerais à me faire péter le ventre.:rateau:
> 
> J'peux être invité moi aussi ?



Ok! Et un de +  
Ravie que ça te plaise autant!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

Faudrait p'têt tenir un planning : qui mange chez qui ce soir ????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

C'est malin, avant tout ça j'avais déjà mangé... et maintenant j'ai à nouveau faim.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (25 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, avant tout ça j'avais déjà mangé... et maintenant j'ai à nouveau faim.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, avant tout ça j'avais déjà mangé... et maintenant j'ai à nouveau faim.



Faut toujours garder un p'tit creux !!


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un veut un p'tit bout d'brioche? 
Oups non j'suis en train de la faire elle est pas encore cuite! :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait p'têt tenir un planning : qui mange chez qui ce soir ????



Demain pour moi c'est p'tit déj et déjeuner chez Ange 

J'aimenerai de la moutarde de bénichon pour le p'tit déj' .... Vous connaissez ?

Allez faire un tour ici pour les amateurs de choses "légères"....


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Demain pour moi c'est p'tit déj et déjeuner chez Ange
> 
> J'aimenerai de la moutarde de bénichon pour le p'tit déj' .... Vous connaissez ?



Ok ça marche...heuuu en revanche c'est quoi cette histoire de moutarde?   

Sinon j'ai de la confiture maison pour manger avec la brioche


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ok ça marche...heuuu en revanche c'est quoi cette histoire de moutarde?



Moutarde de bénichon

et

Autres spécialités fribourgeoises...

Attention les amateurs de Weight Watchers (euh ortho pas sûre lol) ne doivent pas cliquer sur ces liens!!! Leur total de points risque d'exploser


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Moutarde de bénichon
> 
> et
> 
> ...


arrêtez tous !!
je bave sur mon clavier là........:rose: 




P.S : _connait pas ce Mr.....Weight Watchers ??! l'habite où ? pas par chez moi en tout cas !!! _


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Moutarde de bénichon



Ha tient j'aimerais bien gouter!!! Y en aura à l'AES suisse?   
:love:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> arrêtez tous !!
> je bave sur mon clavier là........:rose:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha tient j'aimerais bien gouter!!! Y en aura à l'AES suisse?
> :love:



Ah ben ça... Tu t'arrangeras avec le "mec qui habite sous le brouillard" (aïe aïe aïe je sens que je vais m'en prendre une :casse: J'espère qu'il traine pas dans le coin  ) c'est lui le grand organisateur 

Moi je serai au travail ce week-end là  

Mais si jamais c'est plus trop la saison de la moutarde de bénichon. Ca se mange... à la bénichon... c'est une fête qui fête (et oui logique...) la fin des travaux dans les champs si je ne m'abuse. Et c'est fribourgeois...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : _connait pas ce Mr.....Weight Watchers ??! l'habite où ? pas par chez moi en tout cas !!! _



Je crois que c'est un pote à Jean-Pierre Koff


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça... Tu t'arrangeras avec le "mec qui habite sous le brouillard"


Ok! je devrais pouvoir m'arranger avec lui!


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ok! je devrais pouvoir m'arranger avec lui!



_...Si jamais tu ne m'as jamais entendu l'appeler comme ça ..._ 

Bon je filoche moi... Et oui j'ai de la route à faire demain tôt si je veux prendre mon petit déj' après le 3ème volcans à droite


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Février 2006)

Ce soir on s'est fait plaisir en se cuisinant un petit menu :love: :

- Apéritif : Mignonnettes de chèvre frais enrobées de lard, grillées au four, champagne

- Entrée : Carpaccio de beuf au basilique

- Plat principal : Gnocchis à la sauce tomate fraîche saupoudrés de parmesan, vin rouge Hardy's (Australie)

un vrai régal :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2006)

la je digère tranquillement l'âpres piérade, hum ce boeuf, ce cheval, ce canard, ce cochon :love


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2006)

Que se passe-t-il ici j'ai faim... pas encore mangé ce soir... 


 hum


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que se passe-t-il ici j'ai faim... pas encore mangé ce soir...
> 
> 
> hum



Rien rien... 

un peu d'moutarde?...


...de bénichon évidemment!!  ​


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Je mempiffre :rose:






:love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2006)

et moi je m'ennivre !!.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je m&#8217;empiffre :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je te passe mon adresse par MP, tu m'en envoies une ou deux tranches par mail ? :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (26 Février 2006)

une bonne petite raclette  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

Gelée de ménage et saucisses d'ajoie, et je vous merde


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait des fouilles archéologiques dans tes placards ?



Bon, j'ai retrouvé la recette du crumble aux pommes que j'utilise habituellement :

Pour 6 personnes (moi je dirais 4 ; nous sommes gourmands)

6 pommes
180 g de farine
50 g de sucre
120 g de beurre mou
1 c. à café de cannelle
50 g de raisins secs
75 g de sucre
1 gousse de vanille
5 cl de Calvados
1 pincée de sel
15 g de beurre pour le moule


Verser la farine dans un récipient ; ajouter le sucre et le sel et parsemer de noix de beurre ramolli.

Travailler du bout des doigts en formant des petites boulettes et metttre la pâte au frais pendant 1/2 heure.

Eplucher les pommes et les couper en morceaux puis les cuire avec une noix de beurre, les raisins secs, 75 g de sucre et la gousse de vanille.

Dès que les pommes commencent à bien s'écraser et à se réduire en compote, flamber au calvados et laissezr réduire.

Beurrer un plat à gratin : placer la compote, saupoudrer de cannelle en poudre.

Répartir les boulettes de pâte sur la compote, enfourner et laisser cuire 25 minutes.

Servir le crumble avec soit de la crème anglaise ou une boule de glace à la vanille.


Je fais des recherches pour le crumble aux fruits rouges car je ne l'ai pas encore testé.

Tu me mets une part de côté ?


----------



## sofiping (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gelée de ménage et saucisses d'ajoie, et je vous merde



Gelée de ménage  ... caisse donc ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Gelée de ménage  ... caisse donc ???



C'est comme du pâté de tronche, chez nos amis Suisses


----------



## sofiping (26 Février 2006)

peuvent pas jacter comme ter tous ces suisses .... bon ben bon apétit qd même  
Slt P !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

Ils parlent comme nous... Mais pas pareil...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

Par exempole quand une fille te dis non, c'est oui, mais pas comme chez vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par exempole quand une fille te dis non, c'est oui, mais pas comme chez vous



Comme disait ma grand mère : "il y a des non qui veulent dire oui !"  


Le contexte c'est quand elle voulait te resservir pour la sixième fois une platrée de cassoulet ou de potée :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

Tu peux toujours essayer de brancher des Suissesses avec une galetouse de cassoulet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours essayer de brancher des Suissesses avec une galetouse de cassoulet...



Pitin© ... y en a, des "s" à suissesses :affraid:

Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir jamais vu ma grand mère essayer de brancher des suissesses, mais bon, je l'ai connue sur le tard (pour elle) hein !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par exempole quand une fille te dis non, c'est oui, mais pas comme chez vous




Elle dira "faites seulement"     phrase typique de làbas !!


----------



## sofiping (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *Par exempole* quand une fille te dis non, c'est oui, mais pas comme chez vous



Par exempole , là je vais aller essayer de faire un plat avec du poulet , des merguez , du riz et des haricots vert  
Une sorte de couscous chinois quoiiiiii ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

Un "melting pot" culturoculinaire, quoi !


----------



## sofiping (26 Février 2006)

Il n'y a que comme ça que j'aime faire la cuisine ... en essayant de mélanger les ingredients que j'ai sous la main ... du coup je ne fais jamais les mêmes plats ... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

J'm'en fous je vous lis pas et je sirote un Cannonau sarde


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'm'en fous je vous lis pas et je sirote un Cannonau sarde



C'est quoi ? un canon, mais dans un verre à liqueur ? un bébé canon quoi ?


----------



## sofiping (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'm'en fous je vous lis pas et je sirote un *Cannonau sarde*


tu ne lis pas ... t'as un port firewire dans chaque oreille 
Aprés ... une bonne sièste !!


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je te passe mon adresse par MP, tu m'en envoies une ou deux tranches par mail ? :rateau:



Ok ça marche, ça va peut être forcer un peu...mais j't'envoie tout ça!


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ok ça marche, ça va peut être forcer un peu...mais j't'envoie tout ça!



Moi je dois me taper la route pour manger de la brioche et des bugnes et Monsieur a droit à un envoi par mail... Là... Y a du favoritisme


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dois me taper la route pour manger de la brioche et des bugnes et Monsieur a droit à un envoi par mail... Là... Y a du favoritisme



 HA mais non toi tu vas pouvoir les manger "frais" , car lui, il va les reçevoir toastés :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA mais non toi tu vas pouvoir les manger "frais" , car lui, il va les reçevoir toastés :rateau:



Oufff!! Me voilà rassurée 

Ah oui j'ai lu un article et j'ai pensé à toi  Il présentait une petite épicerie à Bulle  où l'on y trouve plein de spécialités de par chez nous  Si tu as le temps lors de l'AES ou d'une autre visite en Suisse, passes-y 

Désolée mais le site est nul


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Oufff!! Me voilà rassurée
> 
> Ah oui j'ai lu un article et j'ai pensé à toi  Il présentait une petite épicerie à Bulle  où l'on y trouve plein de spécialités de par chez nous  Si tu as le temps lors de l'AES ou d'une autre visite en Suisse, passes-y
> 
> Désolée mais le site est nul



Très sympatique!  Merci pour l'info mais ce sera certainement pour une autre fois car on va peut être pas faire l'aller retour Villars<=>Bulle rien que pour moi!  

Moi, tant que je peux ramenner de la Rivella :love: ... (ici ça n'existe pas!) ça sera déjà pas mal!  
:love:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, tant que je peux ramenner de la Rivella :love: ... (ici ça n'existe pas!) ça sera déjà pas mal!
> :love:



En Suisse on dit *du* Rivella  

De quelle couleur est ta soif ?  _oui oui je sais je regarde trop la tv.._.


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> En Suisse on dit *du* Rivella
> 
> De quelle couleur est ta soif ?  _oui oui je sais je regarde trop la tv.._.



HA pardon! Alors du Rivella  

Heu  je crois que j'ai gouter du Rivella rouge...Mais c'est quoi les autres? Connait pas! :rose: 
Y a pas une pub en français? :love: :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Ca à l'air très sympa ça aussi: Produits de la borne (Jambon, saucisson, viande fumée dans les cheminées) :love:   :love: 
Hummmmmm


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2006)

Resto chinois, _poulet _aigre-doux. C'est de saison.


----------



## rezba (26 Février 2006)

J'ai encore le goût de cette pintade farcie à la languedocienne, et des carottes au cumin.
:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

Hier soir, nous avons soutenu la filière avicole 
Foie gras de canard - Sauternes
Poulet de Bresse rôti/Endive Braisée - Lalande de Pommerol

:love:

Et ce midi? Et bien les restes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, nous avons soutenu la filière avicole
> Foie gras de canard - Sauternes
> Poulet de Bresse rôti/Endive Braisée - Lalande de Pommerol
> 
> ...



 C'est un parcours du combattant, les rayons volaille des grands magasins sont quasi-vides !


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA pardon! Alors du Rivella
> 
> Heu  je crois que j'ai gouter du Rivella rouge...Mais c'est quoi les autres? Connait pas! :rose:
> Y a pas une pub en français? :love: :rateau:



Je ne savait pas que ça existait encore. Quand j'étais petit (il y a longtemps) c'était ma boisson préféré.
Ce qui est étonnant, c'est fabrique avec du lait "vidé". Sans protéines, sans crême, il reste qu'un peu de "serum" je crois. (genre petit lait) En fait je croyais que c'était typiquement hollandais (on est bête hein, petit et même grand). C'était fabriqué par "De Friese Vlag" (bien hollandais quand même).   
Il y avait le rouge (avec sucre) et le blue (avec sorbitol) pour faire maigre.


----------



## ange_63 (27 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait le rouge (avec sucre) et le blue (avec sorbitol) pour faire maigre.


Haaa...Ok merci!!! 
Et le vert c'est quoi? Au thè vert, ou à la mente? 
Pour le dernier je pense que c'est avec un mélange de jus de fruits


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2006)

Le vert, oui, c'est avec des extraits de thé... Le dernier sur l'image... n'est pas du Rivella, mais simplement un jus de fruit (jus de fruit Michel).


----------



## ange_63 (27 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le vert, oui, c'est avec des extraits de thé... Le dernier sur l'image... n'est pas du Rivella, mais simplement un jus de fruit (jus de fruit Michel).



Ok!!   Merci pour ces précisions :love:  

J'crois que je vais aimer le vert!! Et le rouge!!


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ok!!   Merci pour ces précisions :love:
> 
> J'crois que je vais aimer le vert!! Et le rouge!!


T'as raison, évite le sorbitol ça donne la chia***


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Délice de la mer froide dans sa robe de soirée dorée, reine mignone des potagers, boisson "miracle du désert".
En bref, poisson pané, petits pois, eau du robinet.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Emincé d'poulet avec sauce aux oignons, tomate et piments, accompagné de riz basmati 


bon appétit !


----------



## guytantakul (27 Février 2006)

Escalope "involtini", genre nappée de fromage et hop, au four à gratiner !
servie avec plein d'ail en sauce et des pommes de terre nouvelles


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

Salade de carottes, pain, fromages... Et oui... On fait pas compliqué ce soir...

Moi quand j'étais petite j'adorais le Passaïa Je crois que c'est aussi typiquement suisse... Par contre j'étais sûre que ça n'existait plus :mouais: Je me demande si ça a tjrs le même goût...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mars 2006)

Salade composée.....   ........ et un canon d'rouge !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

Un restant de langue sauce piquante, quelques pâtes...:rose:


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2006)

*mafé !!.......* :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *mafé !!.......* :rateau: :rateau:




:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  Bien relevé? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  Bien relevé? :rateau:


_belle famille antillaise (avec quelques "pièces rapportées" africaines)..._
ma vie ne manque pas de "piment"....:love: 
donc piments dans la cuisine aussi !!.... 

edit : et vive le *KUB OR* !!.....


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2006)

Ce soir je teste le Crumble de Momo 

J'espère qu'il sera à la hauteur de mes espérances


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

ben nous ce sera assiette de charcutaille avec un tamoulé. 

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une recette de calamars farcis? Ca fait hatchement longtemps que j'en ai pas fait:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Moi un simple papet vaudois avec de la moutarde de compèt'


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi un simple papet vaudois avec de la moutarde de compèt'



:love: 

bon ap'!


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi un simple papet vaudois avec de la moutarde de compèt'



Mmmmm ça irait nickel en entrée de mon crumble  

Ca fait un bail que j'en ai pas mangé...

Vu qu'il y a des "vaudois" par là, j'en profite  Vous avez déjà été mangé à la "Bavaria" à Lsne depuis que c'est le chef de la Grappe d'or qui est aux fourneaux ?

Bon app'


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben nous ce sera assiette de charcutaille avec un tamoulé.
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un aurait une recette de calamars farcis? Ca fait hatchement longtemps que j'en ai pas fait:rose:



As-tu effectué une recherche ici avant de poser ta question ?   

Plus sérieusement, désolée je n'ai pas de recettes de calamars farcis...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmm ça irait nickel en entrée de mon crumble
> 
> Ca fait un bail que j'en ai pas mangé...
> 
> ...


Pas depuis, mais les prix sont surfaits pour ce que c'est, fait signe si tu passes


----------



## guytantakul (2 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas ce que je vais manger, mais j'emmène avec moi un Pauillac 2002 prisé et un bouquet de 5 roses oranges.
J'espère que ce sera pas une pizza


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce que je vais manger, mais j'emmène avec moi un Pauillac 2002 prisé et un bouquet de 5 roses oranges.
> J'espère que ce sera pas une pizza



Euh, je te propose de passer chez SuperMoquette, de lui faucher son papet et après de venir chez moi 

Comme ça on aura le vin, le plat principal et le dessert... Je dois avoir de quoi faire un chèvre chaud en entrée...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je teste le Crumble de Momo
> 
> J'espère qu'il sera à la hauteur de mes espérances



Bien sur que oui...... heu.... tu m'en gardes un morceau ???


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben nous ce sera assiette de charcutaille avec un tamoulé.
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un aurait une recette de calamars farcis? Ca fait hatchement longtemps que j'en ai pas fait:rose:



Tu les veux farcis à quoi : coquillages/crustacés ? légumes ? feta ? autres ... ?????


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que oui...... heu.... tu m'en gardes un morceau ???



Ca marche


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Bah ce soir, ça va être léger... j'ai la flemme 

Bonne app' à Tous et Toutes ! 

Et bonne Nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> As-tu effectué une recherche ici avant de poser ta question ?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, désolée je n'ai pas de recettes de calamars farcis...




Je vais faire un tour sur le site et je vous tiens au courant sur l'intérêt.

merci


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2006)

des p'tits toasts délicatement tartinés de diverses choses accompagnés de 2, 3 saucissonailles....:love: 
_accompagné par un "loupiac"....._  
terminerons ceci par des citrons givrés.... 

 

_*bon app' les z'amis !!*_ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu les veux farcis à quoi : coquillages/crustacés ? légumes ? feta ? autres ... ?????



oups! avais pas lu.

En fait je veux refaire une recette de ma grand mère et comme elle n'est plus là depuis longtemps:rose:, j'avais besoin d'aide.

En fait je vais faire une farce à base de petites crevettes, des moules, un oeuf.

Bien sur avec de l'encre et un peu de tomate.

Je t'en enverrai par MP si tu veux


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> oups! avais pas lu.
> 
> En fait je veux refaire une recette de ma grand mère et comme elle n'est plus là depuis longtemps:rose:, j'avais besoin d'aide.
> 
> ...



Ha vi je veux bien, ça ne doit pas être "sale" ton affaire !!!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> En fait je vais faire une farce à base de petites crevettes, des moules, un oeuf.
> 
> Bien sur avec de l'encre et un peu de tomate.



Tu mets de l'encre dans certains plats ? Cela consiste en quoi et comment cela se présente t-il ? Ca m'interesse  

Pour ma part ce soir, si j'ai le courage, LASAGNE AL FORNO, accommpagné, malheureusement d'un millésimé Coca Cola 2006, puisque je ne bois plus d'alcool, enfin ça passe bien quand même surtout quand les lasagnes sont réussies comme les miennes


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Faut de la waterman... c'est la meilleure...

La Parker est trop forte à mon gout...:love: 

Pour déglacer une poele à frire c'est ideal...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut de la waterman... c'est la meilleure...
> 
> La Parker est trop forte à mon gout...:love:
> 
> Pour déglacer une poele à frire c'est ideal...



Pour le dessert, je préfère quand même la Mont-Blanc !


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut de la waterman... c'est la meilleure...
> 
> La Parker est trop forte à mon gout...:love:
> 
> Pour déglacer une poele à frire c'est ideal...



Je pense quand même que l'encre de Chine reste la meilleure, mais il faut aller dans les magasins spécialisés. Ou peut être l'encre de tatoueur, mais elle est indigeste


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le dessert, je préfère quand même la Mont-Blanc !


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

En plat principal, il y a la Pélican... Rôtie... C'est pas mal!

En plus elle est pas chère ces temps avec la grippe


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> En plat principal, il y a la Pélican... Rôtie... C'est pas mal!
> 
> En plus elle est pas chère ces temps avec la grippe


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> En fait je vais faire une farce à base de petites crevettes, des moules, un oeuf.
> 
> Bien sur avec de l'encre et un peu de tomate.



JE VEUX SAVOIR POUR L'ENCRE, je veux savoir pour l'encre, ce n'était pas une boutade


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Doit être de l'encre de seiche, ça se fait beaucoup mais je sais pas comment ça se prépare...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doit êtrez de l'encre de seiche, ça se fait beaucoup mais je sais pas comment ça se prépare...



Faudrait demander à Nexka, dans son pays, y zont une recette de "chipirons à l'encre", hmmm ... À damner un saint ! 

EDIT : Par contre, je crois que c'est limité géographiquement aux bords de mer ce genre de recette, car je crois qu'au bout de 18 ou 24 heures après avoir été pêché, l'encre des encornets et autres calamars devient toxique si elle n'a pas été cuisinée.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Mouais, enfin la cuisine c'est pas un truc de fille...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doit êtrez de l'encre de seiche, ça se fait beaucoup mais je sais pas comment ça se prépare...



Ah oui c'est vrai, on m'en avait parlé cela me revient maintenant, je vais aller faire un tour sur "Google cuisine"


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Tiens moi je vais aller faire un tour sur "Google Fistfeuc"


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi je vais aller faire un tour sur "Google Fistfeuc"



Arretes tu me donnes des idées


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... je crois qu'au bout de 18 ou 24 heures après avoir été pêché, l'encre des encornets et autres calamars devient toxique si elle n'a pas été cuisinée.



Non...


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> des p'tits toasts délicatement tartinés de diverses choses accompagnés de 2, 3 saucissonailles....:love:
> _accompagné par un "loupiac"....._
> terminerons ceci par des citrons givrés....
> 
> ...



J'attends des nouvelles de ces choses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non...



T'es sûr ? Parce que c'est le pêcheur chez qui nous logions à Tarnos (juste au dessus de Bayonne), et qui les pêchait (note pour Sonny, c'est sa femme qui les cuisinait) qui me l'a dit, il les pêchait le matin (tôt), et elle les préparais dès son retour, vers 10 H


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2006)

Je ne suis toujours pas mort... Après des années de seiches à l'encre préparées au delà des 24h...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis toujours pas mort... Après des années de seiches à l'encre préparées au delà des 24h...



Ah ? Toi, tu attends que l'encre soit seiche ? 

Bon, mais n'es tu pas mithridatisé ? :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Mars 2006)

Ce soir.... n'en sais foutre rien, mais ce midi : Gavage de moules frites !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir.... n'en sais foutre rien, mais ce midi : Gravage de moules frites !!!!!



Sur CD ou DVD ?


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

Ce soir ça sera "Cassolette chinoise" et tarte aux pommes en dessert Slluurrpppp


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ça sera "Cassolette chinoise"


explique je connais pas ???? :love: 

Moi j'ai deux saucisses d'Ajoie mais je sais pas quoi faire à côté, toute proposition bienvenue


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> explique je connais pas ???? :love:



Emincé de boeuf avec de la sauce soja, tu mets qques légumes genre carottes, poireaux, petits pois, oignons ou autres selon ce qu'il y a dans le frigo.... Et après hop tu mélanges le tout avec des pâtes chinoises....

C'est pas dégueu  (Et vite fait...)

Et là hop une 'tite entrée vient de se rajouter : chèvre chaud et 'tite salade Miam miam miam....




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai deux saucisses d'Ajoie mais je sais pas quoi faire à côté, toute proposition bienvenue



ça ressemble à quoi des saucisses jurassiennes ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Ressemble à ça, et j'ai pas envie de faire une choucroute c'est pourquoi je pose la question :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> JE VEUX SAVOIR POUR L'ENCRE, je veux savoir pour l'encre, ce n'était pas une boutade




Béotiens


On utilise l'encre pour donner du gout et colorer la sauce. Pascal77 a raison, l'encre doit être soit utilisé rapidement soit conservé d'une manière très stricte. En l'occurence on en trouve dans les poissonneries sous forme de sachet. (heu, j'ai cherché une semaine...)

Rah lovely, les chipirons à la basquaise. Tomates,, oignons, piments, chipirons-calamars... tout un programme...

Heu, sinon, perso je suis très Cross.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Béotiens
> 
> 
> On utilise l'encre pour donner du gout et colorer la sauce. Pascal77 a raison, l'encre doit être soit utilisé rapidement soit conservé d'une manière très stricte. En l'occurence on en trouve dans les poissonneries sous forme de sachet. (heu, j'ai cherché une semaine...)
> ...



Cette histoire d'encore m'a fait repenser à des "Pâtes alla mano negra" (ou un truc du genre... avec une ch'tite sauce fruits de mer) mangées à "L'avenir" à Lausanne.. Mmmmmm j'en bave encore.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

m...e, j'ai niqué le clavier en bavant


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> m...e, j'ai niqué le clavier en bavant



moi je l'ai carrément protégé d'un plastique en permanence... mdrrrrr 

SM désolée je m'y connais pas trop en saucisses (sans jeu de mots!!!! Tsss non mais!!)... Peut etre du choux rouge  et de la purée ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai carrément protégé d'un plastique en permanence... mdrrrrr
> 
> SM désolée je m'y connais pas trop en saucisses (sans jeu de mots!!!! Tsss non mais!!)... Peut etre du choux rouge  et de la purée ? :mouais:



pour les saucisses, il y en a tellement de variétés:

Afin de nous ôter nos complexes
Ô gué, ô gué
On nous donne des cours sur le sexe
Ô gué, ô gué
On apprend la vie secrète
Des angoissés d' la bébête
Ou de ceux qui trouvent dégourdi
De montrer leur bigoudi
Une institutrice très sympathique
Nous en explique toutes la mécanique
Elle dit nous allons planter le décor
Ô gué, ô gué
De l'appareil masculin d'abord
Ô gué, ô gué
Elle s'approche du tableau noir
On va p' têt' enfin savoir
Quel est ce monstre sacré qui a donc tant de pouvoir
Et sans hésiter elle nous dessine
Le p'tit chose et les deux orphelines

{Refrain:}
Tout tout tout
Vous saurez tout sur le zizi
Le vrai, le faux
Le laid, le beau
Le dur, le mou
Qui a un grand cou
Le gros touffu
Le p'tit joufflu
Le grand ridé
Le mont pelé
Tout tout tout tout
Je vous dirai tout sur le zizi

Des zizis y'en a d'toutes les couleurs
Ô gué, ô gué
Des boulangers jusqu'aux ramoneurs
Ô gué, ô gué
J'en ai vu des impusilfs
Qui grimpaient dans les calcifs
J'en ai vu de moins voraces
Tomber dans les godasses
Çui d'un mécanicien en détresse
Qui a jamais pu réunir ses pièces
Y a le zizi tout propre du blanchisseur
Ô gué, ô gué
Celui qui amidonne la main de ma sur
Ô gué, ô gué
  J'ai vu le zizi d'un curé 
Avec son p'tit chapeau violet
Qui juste en pleine ascension
Fait la génuflexion
Un lever de zizi au crépuscule
Et celui du pape qui fait des bulles

{au refrain}

Le zizi musclé chez le routier
Ô gué, ô gué
Se reconnaît à son gros col roulé
Ô gué, ô gué
J'ai vu le zizi affolant
D'un trapéziste ambulant
Qui apprenait la barre fixe à ses petits-enfants
L'alpiniste et son beau pic à glace
Magnifique au-dessus des Grandes Jorasses
J'ai vu le grand zizi d'un p'tit bedeau
Ô gué, ô gué
Qui sonne l'angélus les mains dans le dos
Ô gué, ô gué
Celui d'un marin breton
Qui avait perdu ses pompons
Et celui d'un juif cossu
Qui mesurait le tissu
Celui d'un infirmier d'ambulance
Qui clignotait dans les cas d'urgence

{au refrain}

J'ai vu le p'tit zizi des aristos
Ô gué, ô gué
Qui est toujours au bord de l'embargo
Ô gué, ô gué
J'ai roulé de la pâtisserie
Avec celui de mon mari
Avec celui d'un Chinois
J'ai même cassé des noix
Avec un zizi aux murs incertaines
J'ai même fait des ris de veau à l'ancienne


Pierre Perret


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> SM désolée je m'y connais pas trop en saucisses (sans jeu de mots!!!! Tsss non mais!!)... Peut etre du choux rouge  et de la purée ? :mouais:


Tu viens de winner un pavé du tsar à la bossette avec moi


----------



## bens (5 Mars 2006)

qu'est-ce que je vais manger ce soir ???  

comme souvent, les dimanches soirs, c'est les restes de la semaine... j'aime bien ces repas, on peut manger ce qu'on veut !!!   

donc ça sera : purée de brocolis, salade et fromage !!! miam ! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Mars 2006)

Nous, chacun viendra chercher dans le frigo ou le placard ce dont il a envie !


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de winner un pavé du tsar à la *bossette* avec moi



Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, SM nous parle d'un pub sur Lausanne et non pas de sa petite bosse... Enfin... je crois


----------



## ange_63 (5 Mars 2006)

une soupe et une pomme ... :rose:


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> une soupe et une pomme ... :rose:



Tu te réserves pour le week-end prochain ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu te réserves pour le week-end prochain ?



Heu..oui! Entre autres  (restriction budgétaire pour pouvoir venir...)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

Quand est-ce qu'on m_ange_ ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quand est-ce qu'on m_ange_ ce soir?



On est encore pas le 8 mars, donc tu peux battre ta femme pour le savoir


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quand est-ce qu'on m_ange_ ce soir?



Je digère... désolée... 

Tu veux que je t'envoie les restes


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2006)

encore du canard, toujours du canard, parce que c'est plein de grippe aviaire, et c'est ça qui lui donne son bon goût...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

On va faire flamber du bois dans le four pour une petite Flammekueche...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Mars 2006)

Ce soir ce sera comme en Allemagne : pain/beurre

J'ai acheté différents petits pains, certains au son, d'autre à différents céréales et hop 10 mn au four avec une bonne charcuterie..... et un ch'tit verre de rouge !!!!


P.S. En Allemagne ils le font sans le verre de rouge


----------



## ange_63 (6 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> une soupe et une pomme ... :rose:



toujours le même menu pour ce soir!  

:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> toujours le même menu pour ce soir!
> 
> :rose:



Rhooo ! Tu pourrais faire des efforts, tout de même, ch'sais pas, moi, varier, une pomme et une soupe par exemple, pour changer !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> toujours le même menu pour ce soir!
> 
> :rose:




C'est d'un tristtttttttttttttte ton menu  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ce sera comme en Allemagne : pain/beurre
> 
> J'ai acheté différents petits pains, certains au son, d'autre à différents céréales et hop 10 mn au four avec une bonne charcuterie..... et un ch'tit verre de rouge !!!!
> 
> ...



Ar! ein pitite bièreu. Das ist gut! Prosit


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ar! ein pitite bièreu. Das ist gut! Prosit




Ya ya... mais plutôt une GROSS bièreu....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ya ya... mais plutôt une GROSS bièreu....




Avec des belles poignées en laiton ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Si j'en crois la note posée sur la table de ma mère qui m'invite ce soir, ce sera : tartiflette...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Mars 2006)

En prévision : Galettes jambon, oeuf, fromage...  :love: (Maison)
(Penser à acheter du cidre)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Bon ce soir à la maison c'est truffade !!!!!! avec une salade verte bien sur et quelques cochonnailles     


P.S. Ceux qui ne connaissent pas la truffade, levez le doigt que je vous donne la recette !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce soir à la maison c'est truffade !!!!!! avec une salade verte bien sur et quelques cochonnailles
> 
> 
> P.S. Ceux qui ne connaissent pas la truffade, levez le doigt que je vous donne la recette !


----------



## Craquounette (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



T'es tjrs là toi quand on parle de cochonneries euh cochonailles 

Ce soir ça sera : tartines, yoghurt selon l'heure de la fin du job... :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Nan je voudrais remplacer les tartiflettes (ringard) par des truffades dans mes invit' spéciales dragues


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




C'est un plat cantalou mais on en mange en Aveyron également..... et à la maison....

Eplucher environ 500 à 600 g de pommes de terre
Les couper soit en dés soit en rondelles fines
Les mettre à cuire dans une grande poële avec sel et poivre
Pendant ce temps,
Couper en petits cubes un morceau de Cantal jeune ou à la limite "moyen" mais pas de vieux qui serait trop salé, de 400 à 450 g

Quand les pommes de terre sont cuites verser les cubes de cantal dessus (la poële encore sur le feu) et bien mélanger en faisant filer le fromage, quand il est complétement fondu, jeter une poignée d'ail haché et servir avec la salade et un peu de charcuterie au choix.

C'est délicieux !!


Allez noter ça dans vos tablettes, je vais essuyer mon clavier, j'ai bavouillé partout dessus !!


----------



## Craquounette (7 Mars 2006)

Ca fait plus chic effectivement  

Et tout le monde le sait "Tout est bon dans l'cochon"


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un plat cantalou mais on en mange en Aveyron également..... et à la maison....
> 
> Eplucher environ 500 à 600 g de pommes de terre
> Les couper soit en dés soit en rondelles fines
> ...


:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plus chic effectivement
> 
> Et tout le monde le sait "Tout est bon dans l'cochon"



La cochonnaille est en "sus" si je puis m'exprimer ainsi... Sinon la truffade se suffit à elle même avec une salade...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Et elles sont où les truffes ?


----------



## Craquounette (7 Mars 2006)

Et hop recette enregistrée  Avec un 'tit crumble en dessert et ça sera du 100% Momo  

Ca me fait penser au "Knöfpli" ta recette Momo  On mange aussi de la charcuterie, de la viande sèche et une salade à côté...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et elles sont où les truffes ?



C'est l'une des spécialités auvergnates avec l'aligot et la patranque. La truffade doit son nom à l'ancienne appellation de la pomme de terre : tartoufle, troufle ou truffe.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

ben ce soir, ça dépendra de cet après midi.

je pars passer un entretien dans la langue de Shakespeare à Roissy pour vendre des filtres industriels! Mais bon, y a pas de sot métier, il n'y a que des sottes gens

Bon après midi et concoctez moi des recettes du feu de dieu PPPOOOOWWWAAA, ou banzai (au choix).


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et hop recette enregistrée  Avec un 'tit crumble en dessert et ça sera du 100% Momo
> 
> Ca me fait penser au "Knöfpli" ta recette Momo  On mange aussi de la charcuterie, de la viande sèche et une salade à côté...



Je ne connais pas ... mais bon, dès que je vais dans une région, s'il y a des spécialités à goûter, je ne suis jamais la dernière.....

On ne se refait pas hein, on aime la bonne cuisine dans la famille


----------



## Craquounette (7 Mars 2006)

Je vais essayer de te dégoter la recette des "knöpfli", mais va falloir que je la demande à ma maman 

En fait ca ressemble à des gnocchi mais sans pomme de terre... Il y a de l'eau de la farine des oeufs un tit peu de sel, tu fais une pâte avec tout ça, après hop au frigo... Ensuite tu fais cuire de l'eau salée et tu prends avec une cuillère à café un peu de pâte, tu mets dans l'eau et tu laisses cuire un moment... Après dans un plat en pyrex, du beurre, qques pomme de terre en morceaux, du fromage râpé et hop au four...

Euh je sais pas si c'est très clair :mouais: 

Je vous tiens au courant pour la recette 



Edit : Pour ceux qui maîtrisent l'allemand, j'ai trouvé ceci pour les autres, va falloir attendre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de te dégoter la recette des "knöpfli", mais va falloir que je la demande à ma maman
> 
> En fait ca ressemble à des gnocchi mais sans pomme de terre... Il y a de l'eau de la farine des oeufs un tit peu de sel, tu fais une pâte avec tout ça, après hop au frigo... Ensuite tu fais cuire de l'eau salée et tu prends avec une cuillère à café un peu de pâte, tu mets dans l'eau et tu laisses cuire un moment... Après dans un plat en pyrex, du beurre, qques pomme de terre en morceaux, du fromage râpé et hop au four...
> 
> ...




Ce qui me semble curieux :sick: ce sont les pommes de terre en morceaux que tu mets après dans ton plat.... 

Sinon pour le reste je vois bien. En ce qui concerne les gnocchi, en Corse on les fait avec la farine ou de la semoule mais sans pomme de terre.

Par contre en Pologne, c'est avec pommes de terre.

Ha la diversité en fonction des régions...


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Raclette ce soir ...avec un kilo de blanc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre en Pologne, c'est avec pommes de terre.



Normal, en Pologne, il font TOUT avec des pommes de terre ... D'ailleurs, y avait qu'à voir cette patate de Jaruselski !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, en Pologne, il font TOUT avec des pommes de terre ... D'ailleurs, y avait qu'à voir cette patate de Jaruselski !


Je le trouve un peu plus conciliant ces derniers temps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un plat cantalou mais on en mange en Aveyron également..... et à la maison....
> 
> Eplucher environ 500 à 600 g de pommes de terre
> Les couper soit en dés soit en rondelles fines
> ...



Le boulage m'étant interdit, je te remercie quand même de cette excellente idée.


----------



## Imaginus (7 Mars 2006)

Ce soir c'est soupe chinoise...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Bon, ben c'est pas gagné pour cet AM (mais bon, des filtres:mouais

Ma "blonde" veut que je lui fasse es coeurs de canards, je sais pas encore comment... sautés à l'ail et au persil, déglacés au vin blanc et liés avec un petit peu (très peu) de beurre. Le tout avec une salade et une vinaigrette maison. ? vous en pensez quoi?

NB: j'ai ramené des échatillons de filtres pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

Pour avoir envie subitement d'un truc aussi pourrave, elle doit être en cloque...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Bretagne - Corse= 10 à 0


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir envie subitement d'un truc aussi pourrave, elle doit être en cloque...


Passe encore que tu me traites de Dieu de Prisu ou de seigneurie de Monop', mais si tu ne retires pas immédiatement cette appréciation imbécile sur l'un des fleurons de la gastronomie gasconne, je vais me fâcher.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

Il ne préfère pas la carpe farcie, Dieu?...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

ha, ça se corse pour le Corse

Et ton fromage, faut en penser quoi? C'est avec ça que tout pète non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ha, ça se corse pour le Corse
> 
> Et ton fromage, faut en penser quoi? C'est avec ça que tout pète non?



Le C4 n'est pas un fromage!   ... Pas de chez nous, en tout cas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> appréciation imbécile



Je vois pas ce qui change par rapport à d'habitude dans les posts de Patoch'...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

ben là au moins, il a tenté La phrase de l'année.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

... Tiens! V'là l'autre!... Je me disais, aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

je peux plus bouler; à quoi ça sert que ducros y se décarcasse


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tiens! V'là l'autre!... Je me disais, aussi...


Ah oui, c'est une règle chez moi : 
Je dis des conneries partout, sauf dans mes fils.


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben c'est pas gagné pour cet AM (mais bon, des filtres:mouais
> 
> Ma "blonde" veut que je lui fasse es coeurs de canards, je sais pas encore comment... sautés à l'ail et au persil, déglacés au vin blanc et liés avec un petit peu (très peu) de beurre. Le tout avec une salade et une vinaigrette maison. ? vous en pensez quoi?
> 
> NB: j'ai ramené des échatillons de filtres pour ceux que ça intéresse



Perso je les déglace au vinaigre de Xérès. Mais je suis brune, ça doit venir de là


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Perso je les déglace au vinaigre de Xérès. Mais je suis brune, ça doit venir de là



argh! j'en ai aussi mais ma blonde aime moins:rose: cruel dilemne...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

La tartiflette était pas si mauvaise que ça, mais promis bientôt j'essaye la truffade. Quelqu'un peut me rappeller la page du crumble ? :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Mars 2006)

Dimanche: pot-au-feu
Lundi: bouillon gras

Ce soir:

Salade de cresson et:
Hâchis parmentier avec un verre (ou deux) de Nuits-Saint-Georges.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

3°clavier


----------



## ange_63 (7 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'un tristtttttttttttttte ton menu  :rose:



Et ce soir c'était une soupe...agrémentée d'une salade de mâche avec du roquefort et en déssert une poire

ça change un peu


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> La tartiflette était pas si mauvaise que ça, mais promis bientôt j'essaye la truffade. Quelqu'un peut me rappeller la page du crumble ? :love:




http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3677430&postcount=2372

ou page 119 si tu préfères


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et ce soir c'était une soupe...agrémentée d'une salade de mâche avec du roquefort et en déssert une poire
> 
> ça change un peu



C'est déjà un peu plus souriant !!! Pas encore à se rouler sous la table... mais ça vient


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> argh! j'en ai aussi mais ma blonde aime moins:rose: cruel dilemne...




Moi j'y mets un filet de vinaigre de framboise ...... mais les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Non, tu as raison. L'été dernier j'ai trouvé un petit producteur d'huiles et de vinaigre

Je lui ai pris:
vinaigre de framboise, du classique balsamique (le sien est vraiment très bon), de citron et du vinaigre de Xeres.
Huile d'oeillettes, pistache, pignons de pins et amandes douces.

il faut vraiment mettre très peu de ces produits, ça embaume:love:.

Le pire est qu'il nous a fait gouter à la cuillère ... c'est très bon.

Si je vous parle de bouffe, c'est que ma Valou., ben, la cuisine c'est vraiment pas son truc:mouais:.


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2006)

un ti'punch et on verra après....


----------



## Jec (8 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, c'est choux farcis à la viande viande hachée plus oignons - poivrons - ail .., riz simple, salade... Et bouteille de Croze Hermitage . Rien que d'y penser ... :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Mars 2006)

rien, je crois que j'ai une gastro...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> rien, je crois que j'ai une gastro...



Au contraire, sauf si totalement écoeuré; Fait toi une platrée de pâte sans beurre. Ca nourri et ça colmate l'estomac.


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> un ti'punch et on verra après....


finalement, une p'tite purée de patates avec une omelette !....:rateau: 
simple ce soir !  
après une journée à faire le "garde-chiourme" (comme tous les mercredis !! :love: )






pas question de se compliquer la vie !.....:rateau: :rateau:  

_le mercredi en particulier, j'apprécie l'instant du : "allez les filles ! pipi, les mains, les dents, *au lit !!*"_


----------



## bens (8 Mars 2006)

ce soir c'est pavé de saumon et choucroute de fenouil... mmmhhh ! :love: ... 

j'en salive d'avance...


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

riz + haricots rouges + "chatrou" (poulpe) + sauce avec des cives (et d'autres choses, mais c'est pas moi le cuistot !), et.....du *piment, bien sûr* !!!    
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

pas envie de me faire iech ce soir:mouais: Quiche avec salade d'endive... Ca ira mieux demain.


Pour ce WE, je vais nous faire une bonne daube, je la commence demain soir.


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

Du poulet,il faut soutenir ces malheureux éleveurs de volaille


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mars 2006)

Voilà j'ai enfin la recette des "Knöpfli" 

 300 gr farine - 3 oeufs - sel - 2 dl de lait - sel - éventuellement muscade 
- mélanger pour faire une pâte - si trop sec - rajouter du lait ou de la farine si trop liquide 
- laisser reposer 30 à 45 minutes 
- faire cuire dans beaucoup d'eau salée par petites cuillerées - égoutter 
- mélanger avec du fromage râpé - pommes de terre - éventuellement oignons grillés - mettre au   four.

*Momo* c'est toi qui trouvais bizarre les p.d.terre dans ce plat je crois... En fait, je pense que les gens en mettaient pour que le plat soit plus consistant, histoire de ne pas avoir faim 2 heures après avoir manger, aux champs.... C'est un plat campagnard 

Alors ce soir c'est "Poulet au curry, lait de coco et fruits" riz et Tarte chocolat et poire en dessert (ça c'est une première, je vous tiens au courant  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

variante, tu prends les mêmes avec plus d'oeufs;

tu ne mélange pas dans le désordre:
d'abord faire fondre le beurre dans l'eau
ajouter sel et noix de muscade rappée
ajouter la farine
incorporez 1 à un les oeufs (attendre entre chaque qu'ils soient bien incorporés)
laisser reposer 30 minutes

tu obtiens une pâte à chou pas dégueu du tout.
cuisson: à l'eau, à l'huile bouillante, au four.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mars 2006)

Bon je vais me ridiculiser mais tant pis... Ca tue pas donc je risque pas grand chose 

ZRXOlivier... Avec ta pâte à choux... Tu fais quoi après ? Tu farcis ?

Purée... Suis pourtant pas novice en cuisine mais j'en ai jamais fait... :rose: 

_Un moment de honte est si vite passé...._


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Tu n'es pas ridicule du tout


Avec la pate à chou, tu fais plein de chose:


salé: farci avec ce que tu veux mais pas en sauce ou sinon en petits chou (tout petit) tu les farci avec du beurre d'anchois ou autres pour l'apéro...
Salé: faire frire par petits bouts (cuillère à soupe) très joli et accompagne les viandes rouges
salé: au four mélangé avec de la pomme de terre (cuillère à soupe bien bien pleine.
Sucré: en fritures (les pets de none) garni ou pas avec de la confiture, du chocolat...
Sucré: au four c'est la base des éclairs ou autres joyeusetés chez le patissier.

En fait c'est très simple à faire, tellement qu'on y pense plus. Faut juste avoir l'envie parceque la préparation est assez musclé:
quand tu as ta base: eau, beurre, sel bien fondu, incorporer la farine jusqu'à obtention d'une pate homogène.

mettre le premier oeuf, mélanger sur le feu très doux jusqu'à obtention pate hom....
le 2°... jusqu'au 6°

tu verras, tes biceps vont adorer :love:

Mais p'ting, qu'est ce que c'est bon


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas ridicule du tout
> Avec la pate à chou, tu fais plein de chose:



Merci! Je m'endormirai moins ignorante ce soir 



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu verras, tes biceps vont adorer :love:



Dommage qu'on ne mélange pas tout ça avec les cuisses... Ca éliminerait d'avance ce qu'on va manger 



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Mais p'ting, qu'est ce que c'est bon



J'en doute pas un instant ! Je vais essayer ça prochainement


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2006)

suis allé au resto ce soir....
(resto chilien)
- entrée : "palta reina" > avocat avec crevettes, salade, coriandre, oignons, vinaigrette sans moutarde et piments légers.... 
- plat de résistance : "empanadas" > chaussons ( comme une "calzone") fourrés à la viande de boeuf, oignons avec salade et coriandre....:love: 
- vin rouge : "gato negro".....:rateau: 
- pas voulu de dessert, donc j'ai pris un "maté" à la place.....:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci! Je m'endormirai moins ignorante ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...





le jour où tu prépares la pate à chou avec les cuisses, tu m'appelles? je suis curieux:love:


----------



## r0rk4l (11 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> ures après avoir manger, aux champs.... C'est un plat campagnard
> 
> Alors ce soir c'est "Poulet au curry, lait de coco et fruits" riz et Tarte chocolat et poire en dessert (ça c'est une première, je vous tiens au courant  )



Miam, ça me fait saliver   



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas ridicule du tout
> 
> 
> Avec la pate à chou, tu fais plein de chose:
> ...



Une autre proposition, mon père fait ça régulièrement c'est de les farcir avec de la mousse de saumon


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Miam, ça me fait saliver
> 
> 
> 
> Une autre proposition, mon père fait ça régulièrement c'est de les farcir avec de la mousse de saumon



Ca peut se décliner à l'infini.

1 chou de taille moyenne, du foie gras et un peu de compote d'oignon: surprenant 

1 chou farci avec une béchamel et servi chaud avec un roti.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> le jour où tu prépares la pate à chou avec les cuisses, tu m'appelles? je suis curieux:love:



Pas de soucis je t'appelerai  Mais après... Faudra manger les choux  

Ma tarte poire-chocolat c'était pas mal, je l'avoue... Je m'attendais à totalement autre chose car j'avais pas bien lu la recette  Donc y a une "couche" poire-oeuf-crème et dessus un p'tit glaçage chocolat. Je croyais que le chocolat était mélangé à la masse... Mais c'était bon... Pour ceux que ça intéresse c'est par ici... 

Ce soir c'est monsieur que s'y colle côté cuisine et ça sera : crêpes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

nous, ce soir, c'est l'anniversire d'un pote qui a rquisitionné un resto. Couscous pour tout le monde 

Soirée cosmopolite comme on les aime


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> nous, ce soir, c'est l'anniversire d'un pote qui a rquisitionné un resto. Couscous pour tout le monde



Miam miam.... Dans une semaine comme maintenant je suis dans l'avion direction Marrakech   Couscous, tajine, cornes de gazelle, thé à la menthe etc.... Mmmmm J'en bave déjà....

Zut zut zut mon clavier :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Boite de légumes froide et charcuterie... je suis mal, ma bouteille de gaz est finie !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


vite, à la premièr station service.

PS: penses à vider la boite et de mettre son contenu dans un bacal idoine avant de le balancer au micro-onde....

c'est joli mais bon!


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2006)

je ne sais pas, je suis invité ce soir.....
par contre je sais que je vais goûter un Knockandoo 16 ans d'âge, devrait être bon normalement.....:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, Hachis parmentier maison  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas, je suis invité ce soir.....
> par contre je sais que je vais goûter un Knockandoo 16 ans d'âge, devrait être bon normalement.....:love:



C'était bon ? 

Ce soir... Enfin dans qques minutes, ça sera tajine aux pois chiche et raisins secs et graine de couscous...  

J'ai faim !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> graine de couscous



si tu les plantes, ça fait pousser un couscousier ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Ça dépend si elle s'est douchée aujourd'hui


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend si elle s'est douchée aujourd'hui



SuperMoquette... Qu'est-ce qu'on va faire de toi ? :mouais:  Ton cas me paraît desespéré....   




			
				Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> si tu les plantes, ça fait pousser un couscousier ?



Ouaip... Et demande-moi pas comment je fais je te dirai pas  Jaloux   

Suis en pleine phase digestion... Blurp blurp...  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Là tout de suite vais me mettre à table... j'ai faim!!
Et vais manger une bonne soupe/potée d'l'égumes 
avec d'la chair à saucisse aux choux  :love:

Bon appétit!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> SuperMoquette... Qu'est-ce qu'on va faire de toi ?


J'ai bien une idée


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien une idée



Je crains le pire...   

Je sens que ça ne va pas passer la censure de vbulletin


----------



## lumai (12 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis je t'appelerai  Mais après... Faudra manger les choux
> 
> Ma tarte poire-chocolat c'était pas mal, je l'avoue... Je m'attendais à totalement autre chose car j'avais pas bien lu la recette  Donc y a une "couche" poire-oeuf-crème et dessus un p'tit glaçage chocolat. Je croyais que le chocolat était mélangé à la masse... Mais c'était bon... Pour ceux que ça intéresse c'est par ici...
> 
> Ce soir c'est monsieur que s'y colle côté cuisine et ça sera : crêpes :love:



Une autre recette  de tarte poire chocolat sur le même site : simplissime et délicieuse... Faudrait que je la réessaye, tiens ! 
En général, sur marmiton, je te conseille de lire les commentaires de ceux qui ont déjà fait la recette. 

Sinon pour ce soir ce sera tout bêtement croque monsieur et salade d'endive !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je crains le pire...
> 
> Je sens que ça ne va pas passer la censure de vbulletin


Je teste

morsure
ongle
crème stalden chocolat
ruban
leechee


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je teste
> 
> crème stalden chocolat



Si tu me prends par les sentiments.... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me prends par les sentiments.... :rose:


Pratique cette goupille en cas d'urgence, n'est-ce pas ? et cette viscosité qui empêche que ça ne coule trop vite ?


----------



## bens (12 Mars 2006)

ce soir : saumon fumé :love:  :love:  !!!... 
mais j'ai pas encore décidé ce que j'allais mettre avec...  
sûrement une pitite salade...  
et pis je finirai par un pisse-mémé pour bien dormir !


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

SuperMoquette a dit:
			
		

> et cette viscosité qui empêche que ça ne coule trop vite ?



Juste avant que ça ne coule sur les lèvres... Attrapper la petite goutte avec la langue... La savourer... Et en redemander...


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> et pis je finirai par un pisse-mémé pour bien dormir !



Tout de suite moins glamour que la crème Stalden...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

bon SM tu laisses ma filleule tranquille oui ! 

_Edit : Ou bien Craquounette tu laisses Sm tranquille  je sais plus tiens !  _

par ici ce sera Couscous de légumes :love:


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas, je suis invité ce soir.....
> par contre je sais que je vais goûter un Knockandoo 16 ans d'âge, devrait être bon normalement.....:love:





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> C'était bon ?


très !! _(un p'tit goût de reviensz'y...)_ :love: :love: merci !.... 
ce soir je ne sais pas...regarder ce qu'il y a dans le frigo; verra après avoir fait manger et couché les filles.....


----------



## bens (12 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite moins glamour que la crème Stalden...



ça ! c'est sur !!... :rose: 

mais le but recherché n'est pas le même non plus...  

_je veux juste réussir à dormir !!! :sleep:_

en plus, je sais même pas ce que c'est la crème Stalden...


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> ça ! c'est sur !!... :rose:
> 
> mais le but recherché n'est pas le même non plus...
> 
> ...


une p'tite _"nuit calme"_ ?.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

Courgettes farcies, contre leur gré...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Courgettes farcies, contre leur gré...



*Violer*
des légumes ?!!!





 
:afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> en plus, je sais même pas ce que c'est la crème Stalden...



C'est ça
C'est comme la Crème MontBlanc mais... en Suisse... et en meilleur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Violer*
> des légumes ?!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ils ne portent jamais plainte


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne portent jamais plainte


*Oui mais... Dupont*
tu t'attaques aussi aux légumes masqués ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais... Dupont*
> tu t'attaques aussi aux légumes masqués ??



Non, mon cher Dupond... Tu sais bien que celui-ci n'a absolument rien à craindre


----------



## sofiping (12 Mars 2006)

Salut les les Dupont ... ça discute tambouille  

Sinon moi je vais m'attaquer au repas du dimanche midi ... Gigot d'agneau ... haricots vert ... j'irai pas me coucher tout de suite  ...  :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, mon cher Dupond... Tu sais bien que celui-ci n'a absolument rien à craindre



Pis de toute façon, çui là, on se le farcis pas contre notre gré :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Salut les les Dupont ... ça discute tambouille


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

*Et je dirais*
 même plus


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai enfin la recette des "Knöpfli"
> 
> 
> *Momo* c'est toi qui trouvais bizarre les p.d.terre dans ce plat je crois... En fait, je pense que les gens en mettaient pour que le plat soit plus consistant, histoire de ne pas avoir faim 2 heures après avoir manger, aux champs.... C'est un plat campagnard
> ...




Merci merci, je vais m'y mettre rapidement !!  Ce soir il restera sans aucun doute un peu de rougail saucisses d'à midi avec haricots rouges et riz... et rougail tomates pimenté à côté bien sur ... 

Bon allez à vos marmites


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

Petite précision... Les pommes de terre que tu mets à la fin sont déjà cuites ! Le passage au four c'est juste pour gratiner et chauffer le tout


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision... Les pommes de terre que tu mets à la fin sont déjà cuites ! Le passage au four c'est juste pour gratiner et chauffer le tout




Vi vi, je me doutais


----------



## Jec (13 Mars 2006)

Ce soir c'est régime ... demain aussi ... après-demain aussi ... j'suis pas un monstre mais ces temps c'était l'abus de picole, bouffe, rebouffe, repicole re-rebouffe en grande quantité...  soupe-biscotte si mamzelle Jec a grand coeur ...


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

Ce soir c'est soupe chinoise... 



_J'ai l'impression que je me repete..._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Vous savez quoi ?
La station service était en rupture de stock de recharges butane, je me suis farci des soupes lyophylisées et infusions à l'eau bouillante du robinet !
Légumes et buffet froid pour le reste, je vais malheureusement finir par maigrir...
C'est la misère...


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

Pizza au chorizo , pâte a pizza faite par mes mains


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

filet mignon au lait de coco curry et riz:love: 
et pour le dessert...rien...ce sera au choix dans le frigo... j'ai déjà assez cuisiné comme çà!


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pizza au chorizo , pâte a pizza faite par mes mains




J'ai essayé ca une fois. Ma femme a explosé de rire et moi j'ai peté une couronne...


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé ca une fois. Ma femme a explosé de rire et moi j'ai peté une couronne...




J'y peux rien , je suis doué de mes mains :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé ca une fois. Ma femme a explosé de rire et moi j'ai peté une couronne...




Tiens, vous tirez les rois avec une pizza! original


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

MDR... J'ai inventé le pain pizza en fait (petite erreur de dosage)...Et puis bon quand je fais un truc je le mange...:rateau:


----------



## lumai (13 Mars 2006)

Ce soir ce sera cuisse de poulet roti au thym et romarin accompagnée de purée maison à l'huile d'olive et salade d'endive à l'échalotte


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

For me_dable, ce soir çA sera poulet mijoter au curry avec lait de coco (bien relevé) et riz , miam! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez quoi ?
> La station service était en rupture de stock de recharges butane, je me suis farci des soupes lyophylisées et infusions à l'eau bouillante du robinet !
> Légumes et buffet froid pour le reste, je vais malheureusement finir par maigrir...
> C'est la misère...



beurrrrrkkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!


----------



## jugnin (13 Mars 2006)

Des pâtes au beurre, ça me changera des pâtes au fromage d'hier soir.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mars 2006)

ce soir, c'est deux saucisses de montbelliard


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

Lentilles avec une 'tite sauce tomates-carottes-champignons... Une 1ère... 

c'était excellent donc recette gardée 

Dessert : Tam-tam au caramel :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, c'est deux saucisses de montbelliard


J'exige une photo


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'exige une photo


Tiens, cadeau : 






Avec un petit verre de cotés de Blaye :love:


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ce sera cuisse de poulet roti au thym et romarin accompagnée de purée maison à l'huile d'olive et salade d'endive à l'échalotte



La salade d'endives, la faire à l'huile de noix, c'est un plus


----------



## y&b (13 Mars 2006)

Velouté de carottes et puis c'est tout ...
Et qu'on me dise plus que je suis pas aimable !!!


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Velouté de carottes et puis c'est tout ...
> Et qu'on me dise plus que je suis pas aimable !!!



Paraît que non seulement ça rend aimable, mais qu'en plus, ça donne les cuisses roses les carottes :rose:  

T'as constaté qque chose ?


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Paraît que non seulement ça rend aimable, mais qu'en plus, ça donne les cuisses roses les carottes :rose:
> 
> T'as constaté qque chose ?




Les carottes donnent bonne vue, la preuve : les lapins en mangent et ne portent pas de lunettes !


----------



## y&b (13 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Paraît que non seulement ça rend aimable, mais qu'en plus, ça donne les cuisses roses les carottes :rose:
> 
> T'as constaté qque chose ?


Attends, je regarde !

Zip ...

Euh ... tu veux bien te retourner stp ?


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je regarde !
> 
> Zip ...
> 
> Euh ... tu veux bien te retourner stp ?



Bon Ok Ok... Je regarde pas... Promis...


----------



## piro (13 Mars 2006)

pour ce soir,
une simple crèpe achetée dans une échoppe à coté de st michel.
A déguster devant Notre Dame par cette belle nuit de pleine lune


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

ici, on parle de nourriture, mais moi ça me fait rêver de Paris... plaisir simple de manger un crèpe devant Notre Dame, la nuit...
Piro, je t'envie   
bon appétit  


			
				piro a dit:
			
		

> pour ce soir,
> une simple crèpe achetée dans une échoppe à coté de st michel.
> A déguster devant Notre Dame par cette belle nuit de pleine lune


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mars 2006)

piro a dit:
			
		

> pour ce soir,
> une simple crèpe achetée dans une échoppe à coté de st michel.
> A déguster devant Notre Dame par cette belle nuit de pleine lune




T'as pas eu trop froid ?  

Sinon, ça fait envie, vivement cet été que je puisse faire la même chose, et finir par une glace de chez Berthillon :love::love:


----------



## piro (13 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas eu trop froid ?
> 
> Sinon, ça fait envie, vivement cet été que je puisse faire la même chose, et finir par une glace de chez Berthillon :love::love:



non ça va, le froid est supportable.
par contre la glace berthillon, je suis prêt à risquer de finir en esquimau pour en déguster une.:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2006)

On s'eloigne du sujet (un peu), mais faire un pique nique sur les quais de la seine, apres 2h du matin (quand les bars sont fermés et le métro également), est une superbe expérience, car on redecouvre paris completement différents 

En plus, y'a pas mal de monde sympa sur les quais à cette heure, y'a des musiciens, des jongleurs (en tout cas les rares fois ou je l'ai fait) ... un vrai cirque


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On s'eloigne du sujet (un peu), mais faire un pique nique sur les quais de la seine, apres 2h du matin (quand les bars sont fermés et le métro également), est une superbe expérience, car on redecouvre paris completement différents
> 
> En plus, y'a pas mal de monde sympa sur les quais à cette heure, y'a des musiciens, des jongleurs (en tout cas les rares fois ou je l'ai fait) ... un vrai cirque




 voui..... j'ai habité un temps sur l'Ile St Louis..... soupirs .........


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

ben pour ce soir ça sera une daube. Marine depuis hier.

Je sais, c'est pas léger léger mais qu'est ce que c'est bon.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben pour ce soir ça sera une daube. Marine depuis hier.
> 
> Je sais, c'est pas léger léger mais qu'est ce que c'est bon.



Purée ! Oui cake c'est bon !!!!!!!


----------



## al02 (14 Mars 2006)

Je vais désosser un lapin pour faire un pâté ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Un paté de lapin ??? explique ????


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un paté de lapin ??? explique ????



Il y a plusieurs recettes... mais j'attends que Al02 nous donne la sienne.... slurpffff


----------



## al02 (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plusieurs recettes... mais j'attends que Al02 nous donne la sienne.... slurpffff



Sitôt dit, Citeaux fait : voilà.


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

Mes grandes oreilles ont sifflé à juste titre, je ne me sens plus très en sécurité ici.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Sitôt dit, Citeaux fait : voilà.



Merci, elle a l'air rudement sympathoche ta recette :love:


----------



## imimi (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci, elle a l'air rudement sympathoche ta recette :love:


 
jugnin planque-toi y'a Momo-du-56 qui habite pas loin de toi et qui semble apprécier la recette d'al02 :afraid:


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> jugnin planque-toi y'a Momo-du-56 qui habite pas loin de toi et qui semble apprécier la recette d'al02 :afraid:




Je creuse, je creuse...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Sitôt dit, Citeaux fait : voilà.


Impecc' et facile apparement !


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

> Désossez le lapin



Oui mais tuez-le au préalable, autrement c'est un peu gore et délicat.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Je creuse, je creuse...



Slurpfffff slurpfffffff viens viens petit Jugnin il y a un tas de carottes à la maison.....     Elle est très sympa Momo........ arrête toi de creuser ........


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Slurpfffff slurpfffffff viens viens petit Jugnin il y a un tas de carottes à la maison.....     Elle est très sympa Momo........ arrête toi de creuser ........




ce qu'il y a de bien avec el lapin, c'est que avant ça sert à quelque chose et après ça permet de reprendre des forces :love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Je reviens d'une petite demi heure de crapahutage dans le maquis. J'ai quelques griffures sur la courge, mais j'ai surtout... Une botte d'asperges sauvages!!! :love: :love: :love: ... Les toutes premières de l'année ; et la saison dure autant qu'une baise de lapins. Donc ce soir, omelette de la mort qui tue :rateau: ...

En sirotant peinard ma binouze, je me dis que ce que j'ai gratuit, certains gros nazes pleins de thunes qui débarquent de manière cyclique ici, soit : 
- Paieraient la peau des burnes pour en goûter une très moyenne...
- Devront se brosser car ce ne sera plus la saison...

Dieu n'existe pas ; mais y'a quand même une justice  

'Tain! Elle est bonne cette bière...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens d'une petite demi heure de crapahutage dans le maquis. J'ai quelques griffures sur la courge, mais j'ai surtout... Une botte d'asperges sauvages!!! :love: :love: :love: ... Les toutes premières de l'année ; *et la saison dure autant qu'une baise de lapins*. Donc ce soir, omelette de la mort qui tue :rateau: ...
> 
> En sirotant peinard ma binouze, je me dis que ce que j'ai gratuit, certains gros nazes pleins de thunes qui débarquent de manière cyclique ici, soit :
> - Paieraient la peau des burnes pour en goûter une très moyenne...
> ...


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

"asperges sauvages" ça ferait un superbe titre de film de cul


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Figues ardentes aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> For me_dable, ce soir çA sera poulet mijoter au curry avec lait de coco (bien relevé) et riz , miam! :love:



Et bah ce soir, enfin tout à l'heure, c'est rebelote !   
Faut bien finir les restes. J'en ai bien fait pour 4 et j'mange facilement pour deux! :rateau:  

Bon z'appétit à Tous!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Une 'tite asperge? ...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

AVec ddes broccolis croquants et des haricots croquants c'est un délice


----------



## Dory (14 Mars 2006)

> d'une petite demi heure de crapahutage dans le maquis.


 
Et les cailles?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une 'tite asperge? ...




.... et les arbouses ???? Serait-ce la saison ????? :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... et les arbouses ???? Serait-ce la saison ????? :rose:



Non, c'est l'automne...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Au fait je vais mettre un poulet au four sur un lit de légume, j'ai patates et carotte, je peux rajouter quoi ? avant que j'aille en course ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Des oignons... Beaucoup d'oignons :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait je vais mettre un poulet au four sur un lit de légume, j'ai patates et carotte, je peux rajouter quoi ? avant que j'aille en course ?



Si tu n'avais pas mis les carottes je t'aurais dit de le remplir de quartiers de citrons et oignons autour.. mais avec les carottes, je ne sais pas ce que ça peut donner ...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

le citron c'est dans le cul du poulet, donc patates carottes oignons et navet, merci


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le citron c'est dans le cul du poulet, donc patates carottes oignons et navet, merci



A quelle heure vient-on ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> A quelle heure vient-on ??



Même si tu pars maintenant, il aura déjà digéré le tout avant que tu arrives !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Même si tu pars maintenant, il aura déjà digéré le tout avant que tu arrives !




  J'avais un vieux doute...... qui vient de m'être oté..... bon tant pis, je vais faire avec ce que j'ai !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Mars 2006)

Voyons voir... j'ai des spaghettis, de la viande, de la sauce tomate, des p'tits légumes.... Ouaip Nickel  Bon alors ce soir ça sera croque-monsieur !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

Ce soir c'est tout léger, tout léger, j'ai déjeuné au restau ce midi et en suis sortie tard... donc une ch'tite assiette de céréales suffira amplement.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

J'ai faim.


Daube héhé.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim.
> 
> 
> Daube héhé.




T'as pas déjà fait de la daube il y a deux jours ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

et bé ce soir, ça va être du vite fait! pâtes cuitent en 10mn avec sauce bolo de Barilla, wala


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2006)

Allez, la motiv,  on s'isole avec son iPod, on va prendre le métro, on fait ses courses sans penser à son p'tit découvert, et on s'fait une sacrée bonne ouiche.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

z'aimerais bien que l'fiston y fasse un peu la tambouille pour sa chère moman pour une fois tiens sinon çà sera encore Mr Findus ce soir:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Allez, la motiv,  on s'isole avec son iPod, on va prendre le métro, on fait ses courses sans penser à son p'tit découvert, et on s'fait une sacrée bonne ouiche.



c'est quoi çA une ouiche ?  une  viande ?


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> z'aimerais bien que l'fiston y fasse un peu la tambouille pour sa chère moman pour une fois tiens sinon çà sera encore Mr Findus ce soir:mouais:


:rateau: 
Non mais z'avez pas honte de démisionner ainsi ? Déléguer l'éducation culinaire de son fils à M. Findus hein 

Enfin tiens je vais p'têt bien m'en faire, de fils-cuisto, desfois que j'aurais plus trop envie de cuisiner. 



			
				lalouna a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi çA une ouiche ? une viande ?



Une Quiche, mais différentes écoles s'affrontent sur l'appellation.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

ah oki, merci. j'm'endormirais moins bête  

Vite lu, ça m'a fait penser au mot: winch qui n'a rien à voir avec la nourriture.


----------



## Jec (15 Mars 2006)

Au programme de la soirée ... 20.- pour bouffe et boissons à gogo dans une soirée par chez moi .. Aïe ...  :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, le mari s'en va au resto, j'en ai marre de faire à manger sans aide, alors qu'il fait 35 degrés Celsius dans la cuisine, pendant qu'il sirote sa bière.

Si au moins je faisais mal à manger...

Donc, ce soir, restants d'hier (y'en avait pas assez pour tous): 

Émincés de poulets à la crèmes et champignons frais (rare par ici). Oignons, courgettes et tomates en dés. Pâtes chinoises avec filet d'huile d'olive.


----------



## iteeth (15 Mars 2006)

Et bien pour moi ce sera darne de saumon avec une sauce a l'aneth et tagliatelles au poireaux(légèrements revenus à la ple), un yaourt, une compote, et au lit!
Maintenant que je suis seul(depuis trois semaines), c'est pas facile de se motiver a faire la cuisine...(il est où le smiley qui pleure?!!)


----------



## iteeth (15 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Émincés de poulets à la crèmes et champignons frais (rare par ici). Oignons, courgettes et tomates en dés. Pâtes chinoises avec filet d'huile d'olive.



Huuumm!!!! tu me fais saliver!! il faut combien de temps du fin fond de l'auvergne pour venir chez toi?


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Suis toute seule aussi moi, mon kiki il est en déplacement à Lyon  , alors c'est reste de pâtes et steack, hum miam


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

pennete lisce al pomomachin et kiwi


----------



## katelijn (15 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, c'était: Arroz a la Cubana! 

Recette: du riz, oeuf au plat,(à l'huile d'olive) banane grillé (au beurre à feu doux) et sauce tomate! 
Les enfants adorent!! et ohhh miracle : Mon cher et tendre après 25 ans de vie commune a décidé de gouter ce mélange:love: Il a adoré:love: :love: :love: :love: 
Moral: La patience paye toujours


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Mars 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Huuumm!!!! tu me fais saliver!! il faut combien de temps du fin fond de l'auvergne pour venir chez toi?



Quelqu'un a encore le "goût" de venir en Afrique de l'Ouest???


----------



## Jec (16 Mars 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Au programme de la soirée ... 20.- pour bouffe et boissons à gogo dans une soirée par chez moi .. Aïe ...  :rateau:



Je savais que c'était une mauvaise idée d'y aller .... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## kanako (16 Mars 2006)

:love: CHOCOLAAAAT !:love: 


:bebe:
ze veux du chcolat


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

C'était pas le soir, mais ce midi je me suis fait une poëlle de boudin avec oignons, ça fait vachement plaisir.


----------



## imimi (16 Mars 2006)

Alors ce soir ça va être ça siouplè m'dame :

*Oeuf poché en meurette*
*Potée auvergnate*
*Et VULCANIA !*​ 







Vive les repas MacG :love:​


----------



## Fondug (16 Mars 2006)

Alors ce soir, une omelette aux asperges. Le truc, pour réussir une bonne omelette, c'est :

bien battre les oeufs, jusqu'à ce que ça mousse
un poele bien chaude, un peu comme [charte]
continuer à battre 30 seconds une fois que l'on a mis les oeufs dans la poele
_Bonjour Fondug,
Cela fait quelques semaines que vous nêtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider dautres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ? _

Bon là c'est bon, j'ai posté et en plus, j'aide les autres à faire une bonne omelette... 

Sinon, bonjour le bar, oui je sais, ça fait un bail, mais bon... 'tain, je sers toujours autant à rien moi...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, bonjour le bar, oui je sais, ça fait un bail, mais bon... 'tain, je sers toujours autant à rien moi...



Mheu si, tu fais une déprime ??


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Dis momo tu cherches le ban dans le sujet apéro ??


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis momo tu cherches le ban dans le sujet apéro ??



:rose:  non, même pas..... je t'avoue que je n'ai pas tout compris..... mais bon.. suis encore nioub moi .. ceci explique cela.....

Parrain !!!!!!!! J'ai fait une bourde et j'comprends pas pourquoi .....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

L'horaire du sujet c'est 6h-12h59 tapante


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'horaire du sujet c'est 6h-12h59 tapante




  je viens de t'envoyer un mail pour te demander une ch'tite explication... bon ben j'ai ma réponse


----------



## Fondug (16 Mars 2006)

Piting, ça existe encore ces histoire de newbe... Pfiou, va falloir que je plonge dans les archives pour savoir qui a adopté qui... Y'a-t-il eu des abandons ? A-t-on créé une SPN sur le modele de la SPA qui s'occuperait de récupérer les newbes égarés et de les piquer ? Combien de newbes patochman a-t-il jeté dans le port de Bastia ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas déjà fait de la daube il y a deux jours ??




Je sais pas faire la daube pour 2 :rose: donc, il y en a forcément pour les jours suivant:
daube réchauffée
daube en gratin
daube avec salade
...:rose:

C'est dur la vie à 2 :love::love::love:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

A partir de ce soir ça va être "Opération vider le frigo avant le départ en vacances..."

Donc euh... Fromage, yog, tartines... C'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas faire la daube pour 2 :rose: donc, il y en a forcément pour les jours suivant:
> daube réchauffée
> daube en gratin
> daube avec salade
> ...




Pourquoi ne congèles-tu pas quand tu en fais une grande quantité ???  Tu fais deux ou trois boites et le jour où tu es pressé, hop, tu ressors ta daube    ça évite d'en manger pendant trois ou quatre jours


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

tu ne connais pas ma moitié.

Elle râle parcequ'elle fait les courses au moins tous les 2 jours , je l'embête parait il:mouais:. Du coup, le frigo et le congelo sont toujours plein à craquer...

Et j'ai pas la place d'avoir un 2° congelo (je pense qu'elle le remplirait en 1 semaine).

Vrai de vrai. Comme elle fait pas la bouffe, elle a toujours peur de manquer... En plus on est pas des gros mangeurs donc...


----------



## JulesB (16 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, petit gratin de blettes et épinards (frais) accompagné de quinoa à la coriandre et d'un bon petit rouge garance 2004.
aaaah...


----------



## al02 (16 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Sitôt dit, Citeaux fait : voilà.



Le pâté est bon à déguster ce soir. Miam ! :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Mars 2006)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, petit gratin de blettes et épinards (frais) accompagné de quinoa à la coriandre et d'un bon petit rouge garance 2004.
> aaaah...


tu aurais la recette à nous donner :love:


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2006)

Vous avez faim ? Ce soir ça sera :

Soupe aux petits pois
Roti de veau à la cannelle et aux amandes, chutney de pommes et nouilles
Flans au chardonnay

Et bien entendu de bonnes bouteilles en accompagnement...

Les flans sont au frigo... La soupe cuit...  

Y a plus qu'à aller ramasser les pommes et cueillir les nouilles... Et tuer le veau :mouais:


----------



## Dory (17 Mars 2006)

> Combien de newbes patochman a-t-il jeté dans le port de Bastia


Personne  
Je suis toujours là


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

Toi oui, mais combien ont des semelles siciliennes aux pieds au fond du port d'Ajaccio ?


----------



## Dory (17 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Toi oui, mais combien ont des semelles siciliennes aux pieds au fond du port d'Ajaccio ?


Même sous la torture il ne te donnera pas le compte exact


----------



## Fondug (17 Mars 2006)

Arf, en fait hier soir, j'avais pas d'oeufs, donc l'omelette aux asperges, ça s'ra pour ce soir. Mais hier, c'était : gnocchis poëlés avec lamelle de cochon caramélisées, piment d'espelette, suivi d'un bout d'roquefort modèle haleine de cow-boy... 

Pfff, j'viens de découvrir un fromager affineur à 50 m de chez moi, c'est inhumain. A chaque fois que je vais acheter juste un petit bout, j'repars avec un sac plein... L'a un Salers, c'est un truc de dingue !!

Oui je sais 36 15 my life


----------



## al02 (17 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, j'viens de découvrir un fromager affineur à 50 m de chez moi, c'est inhumain. A chaque fois que je vais acheter juste un petit bout, j'repars avec un sac plein... *L'a un Salers, c'est un truc de dingue !!*



Un Salers avec plein d'acariens ? Le pied ! :love: 
Mon fromage préféré avec "la Vache qui rit"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu ne connais pas ma moitié.
> 
> Elle râle parcequ'elle fait les courses au moins tous les 2 jours , je l'embête parait il:mouais:. Du coup, le frigo et le congelo sont toujours plein à craquer...
> 
> ...



    Je ne veux même pas me l'imaginer en 68 quand les supermarchés étaient tout vides, plus de nouilles, plus de sucre, plus d'huile...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

Ce soir : RIEN, chacun se débrouille comme il peut : GREVE SUR LE TAS !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Fondue à la supermoquette


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fondue à la supermoquette




..... plus précisément ??? ..... je fais grève certes mais pas longtemps non plus...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Comme une moitié-moitié, mais en mieux


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

mais moitié-moitié... ou moitié, moitié?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

... un joli petit coquelet rôti au four, accompagné p'tre d'une purée.
:love:
le coquelet va être badigeonné d'une marinade de :
.
- 2 c. à soupe de moutarde forte
- 1 c. à soupe de curry
- poivre du moulin, 
- gousses d'ail pressées
- feuilles de sauges  hachées
- du romarin
- 2 à 3 c. à s. de vin blanc
.
laisser le macérer environs 1/2 heures à couvert et pis hop au four, bon z'appétit!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> ... un joli petit coquelet rôti au four, accompagné p'tre d'une purée.
> :love:
> le coquelet va être badigeonné d'une marinade de :
> .
> ...



le temps d'arriver et je suis à toi :love:


----------



## toys (20 Mars 2006)

carottes et patates.

simple et efficasse.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Une gigantesque pizza royale accompagnée d'un rosé de derrière les fagots :love: 
Quoi ? J'ai dit que je ne postais plus dans le bar ? :Oops:


----------



## toys (20 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Une gigantesque pizza royale accompagnée d'un rosé de derrière les fagots :love:
> Quoi ? J'ai dit que je ne postais plus dans le bar ? :Oops:


c'est la partie resto du bar, sa compte pas.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

[WIKI][/WIKI]





			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> le temps d'arriver et je suis à toi :love:




Tu me prends en passant sur ta bécane ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2006)

Ce soir :






36 et pas une de moins ! C'est la fête !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, c'est bien je ne voulais pas passer te voir !!!


----------



## Burzum (20 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me prends en passant sur ta bécane ?



No problémo, 

Nous filerons dans le crépuscule naissant et roulerons toute la nuit pour diner des restes de coquelet si gentillement préparé par Lalouna 

M'enfin, ça me fait quand même un petit détour:mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, ça me fait quand même un petit détour:mouais:



  je sais bien, mais promis, je serai prête à l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> je sais bien, mais promis, je serai prête à l'heure !



he bé, à ce train là, il restera que les os 

Lalouna, j'amène le vin et les ingrédients et je nous fais un bon steak au poivre , ça te va?:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> je sais bien, mais promis, je serai prête à l'heure !





			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> he bé, à ce train là, il restera que les os
> Lalouna, j'amène le vin et les ingrédients et je nous fais un bon steak au poivre , ça te va?:love:



 j'vous attend! 
seulement ça risque de faire un peu maigre pour trois un steak  
une belle entrecôte p'tre à la place ? 

parce keu là  du p'tit coquelet, il ne reste plus que la carcasse. 
lalouna qui mange pour 2,  l'a tout miamé   et c'était délicieux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> j'vous attend!
> seulement ça risque de faire un peu maigre pour trois un steak
> une belle entrecôte p'tre à la place ?
> 
> ...



Tu sais, comme je l'ai dit, je serai plus gourmand qu'autre chose; Quand je dis 1 steack, c'est par personne et par tranche de 200g mini par personne. c'est que la moto par ce temps, ça creuse....:love:

Ah, pas de régime chez nous, haaaa, non.

ps: faut dire que j'ai de la chance, chuttteeeuuu! (1,75 pour 68Kg)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, comme je l'ai dit, je serai plus gourmand qu'autre chose; Quand je dis 1 steack, c'est par personne et par tranche de 200g mini par personne. c'est que la moto par ce temps, ça creuse....:love:
> 
> Ah, pas de régime chez nous, haaaa, non.
> 
> ps: faut dire que j'ai de la chance, chuttteeeuuu! (1,75 pour 68Kg)




... chez nous non plus, pas de régime... Mais un bon steack avec de vraies frites... et tu n'oublies surtout pas la salade... un steak/frites sans salade c'est comme une soupe sans sel !!!     

J'espère que ZRX ne prendra pas trop d'embruns en venant me chercher


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... chez nous non plus, pas de régime... Mais un bon steack avec de vraies frites... et tu n'oublies surtout pas la salade... un steak/frites sans salade c'est comme une soupe sans sel !!!
> 
> J'espère que ZRX ne prendra pas trop d'embruns en venant me chercher



Si j'ai bien compris, cette nuit, ce n'est plus d'embruns qu'il faut parler. ya un grand malade la haut qui s'est amusé à vider sa baignoire chez vous  Enfin, pour la soupe c'est pas plus mal.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, cette nuit, ce n'est plus d'embruns qu'il faut parler. ya un grand malade la haut qui s'est amusé à vider sa baignoire chez vous  Enfin, pour la soupe c'est pas plus mal.



.... hé oui ça tombe depuis 1/4 d'heure..... du coup je ne me tape pas le portail !!!    (oui je sais c'est reculer pour mieux sauter.. :hein: )


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

pizza gorgonzola-jambon de Parme


----------



## Fondug (21 Mars 2006)

Ah ben ce soir, thon rouge grillé, riz à la tomate... pi j'crois qu'il reste un bout d'salers.


----------



## Melounette (21 Mars 2006)

Un crabe arrivant direct de ma Bretagne profonde.\o/ Strop bon, je vais me le suçoter jusqu'au bout cui là, restera rien que la carcasse.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ce soir, thon rouge grillé, riz à la tomate... pi j'crois qu'il reste un bout d'salers.



Tu sais que si tu le pîques à l'ail et aux petits lardons de lard fumé ton thon (Salut Webolivier) sera moins sec et plus goûtu !!!!  Sluprfffffff


----------



## Fondug (21 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que si tu le pîques à l'ail et aux petits lardons de lard fumé ton thon (Salut Webolivier) sera moins sec et plus goûtu !!!! Sluprfffffff


 
T'inquiètes momo, j'vais l'préparer comme il se doit ce thon...

Tenez, en passant, une tite recette de biscuits apéro maison bien meilleurs que les fritelles au fromage synthétique. Vous prenez des ravioles de roman, vous les faites frire 2 min dans la poele avec du cerfeuil, vous les laissez égouter 30 seconde sur du papier absorbant et hop, un bol de crackers au fromage qui va bien !! Et accessoirement quelques grammes en plus sur la balance...

En même temps, tout ce qui est bon est immoral, illégal ou fait grossir, alors bon...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Un crabe arrivant direct de ma Bretagne profonde.\o/ Strop bon, je vais me le suçoter jusqu'au bout cui là, restera rien que la carcasse.



penses à enlever le mazout d'abord.


La carcasse t'en fais quoi?

Ce soir c'est lasagne (madame a sorti le surgelé...)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

ce soir... enfin là maintenant çA sera p'tit déjeuner au *bircher muesli* :love:






wala pour avoir une 'tite idée à quoi çA ressemble et qu'est-ce qu'on y met...

Ingrédients pour quatre personnes :

*300gr de flocons d'avoine 
*300gr de yaourt nature
*80gr de raisins secs 
*80gr de noisettes hachées, 
*50gr de sucre brut ou de miel "toutes fleurs" 
*500gr de fruits et du lait.

Préparation:

- Mélanger les ingrédients dans un grand bol, hormis les fruits (selon saisons).
- ajouter du lait pour que le mélange en soit recouvert. 
- Couvrir et mettre au frigo la nuit. 
- couper les fruits en petits morceaux Juste avant le petit déjeuner. 
- ajouter les au bircher rajouter un peu de lait si le mélange est trop pâteux.

et  bon appétit!
​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

... plus tard ce soir et ça ne va pas tarder, vais me faire encore  avec du riz basmati 
un sauté de poulet aux petits oignons, pommes, lait d'coco et curry :love: 

alors ...
bonne pizza gorgonzola-jambon de Parme, 
bon thon rouge grillé, 
bon crabe, et
bonne lasagne
 
toute bonne soirée à TouteZeTous!


----------



## y&b (21 Mars 2006)

Alors steak grillé avec haricots vert frais en persillade simple, efficace et bonnnnnnn ....


----------



## PommeQ (21 Mars 2006)

steak haché avec frites ... original non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Une ****** d'omelette aux patates d'******!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

UNe tortilla quoi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Mars 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> steak haché avec frites ... original non ?


Oui....vraiment.......... quelle originalité !

Moi c'était poulet frites !


----------



## nobuane (21 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Oui....vraiment.......... quelle originalité !
> 
> Moi c'était poulet frites !



Je vous bat: émincés de boeuf et pâte !!!


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2006)

Ce soir : Gratin de choux fleur au jambon (avec béchamel muscadée)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Une bécha _Vendez_ ?


----------



## Burzum (21 Mars 2006)

tomates et aubergines farcies avec un petit vin sud africain


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une bécha _Vendez_ ?


Non non ! Une vraie !  Ni béton ni liquide avec juste ce qu'il faut de poivre et de muscade !
Et rien d'autre que du beurre de la farine du lait, sel poivre muscade !


----------



## Melounette (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> penses à enlever le mazout d'abord.
> 
> 
> La carcasse t'en fais quoi?
> ...


Ah bin non, le mazout c'est ce qui donne le plus de goût. 
La carcasse, je vais en faire un pot à bonsaï, ça sera d'un chic, je ne vous dis que ça.
Et c'était succulent.


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> ce soir... enfin là maintenant çA sera p'tit déjeuner au *bircher muesli* :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le style de bouffe qui vous plombe le bide dès le matin.

je vais resté sur un bon vieux pain beure jambon en deux seconde sa me parais simple et rapide.


----------



## macarel (22 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> tomates et aubergines farcies avec un petit vin sud africain


mais t'es malade, du vin Sud Africain, non mais.......  
Rien de bon là dedans  

Autrement pour ce soir: ravioli maison :love: , salade chèvre chaud jardin :love: (la salade hein) yaourt (Lidl sans doute )


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Ce soir c'est : Canard à la vanille et glace au nougat avec coulis de fruits rouges !

Miam!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> mais t'es malade, du vin Sud Africain, non mais.......
> Rien de bon là dedans
> 
> Autrement pour ce soir: ravioli maison :love: , salade chèvre chaud jardin :love: (la salade hein) yaourt (Lidl sans doute )




Pour info :

Tu sais que moi qui vais de temps en temps à La Réunion, je peux te dire que làbas le vin de métropole étant :afraid: hors de prix, nous achetons du vin sud africain qui ma foi n'est pas mauvais du tout.


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pour info :Tu sais que moi qui vais de temps en temps à La Réunion


Moi aussi aussi : koman i lé ?  



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> je peux te dire que làbas le vin de métropole étant :afraid: hors de prix, nous achetons du vin sud africain qui ma foi n'est pas mauvais du tout.



Vrai de vrai. C'est une vérité vraie. Demandez aux vignerons du Bordelais, ce qu'ils en pensent...

Oté la Réunion !


----------



## macarel (22 Mars 2006)

Vrai de vrai. C'est une vérité vraie. Demandez aux vignerons du Bordelais, ce qu'ils en pensent...

Oté la Réunion ![/QUOTE]
Ils sont jaloux de leur ventes, pas de la qualité de leur vin.  
Enfin, c'est vrai si tu veut que la "qualité" et le goût du vin sont (soient?) identiques tous les ans (tu "sais ce que t'achète") ce n'est pas mal. Comme le Coca Cola quoi:rose: :rose: 
Puis je bois rarement du Bordeaux (le bon est trop chèr), par contre un certain nombre de Corbières, Minervois ou autre côtes de Roussillon..........:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Et quand t'habite sur place, c'est encore mieux evidemment  
Mais, c'est une discussion sans fin donc..... pas ici:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

salut , je rentre à peine.

Ce sera roulés aux fromages fait par une machine quelconque


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi aussi : koman i lé ?
> 
> Oté la Réunion !




Krèv la fin !!!


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Bah j'ai préparé un pti bouillon de brèdes

Si tu veux un bol, faut passer ! Y'a Danyèl wäro en fond sonore


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai préparé un pti bouillon de brèdes
> 
> Si tu veux un bol, faut passer ! Y'a Danyèl wäro en fond sonore


Ah bin dis moi où je peux passer. Il m'intéresse ton bouillon de machin chose, c'est le désert dans mon frigo. Il me faudrait une vraie idée de nerd pour manger ce soir.


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Ben j'habite pas en IDF mais on peut le programmer


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

Arf non, c'était ce soir ou jamais. Je la sens très mal la soirée Kebab là.


----------



## lumai (22 Mars 2006)

Ce soir il y avait une mangue au menu :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pour info :
> 
> Tu sais que moi qui vais de temps en temps à La Réunion, je peux te dire que làbas le vin de métropole étant :afraid: hors de prix, nous achetons du vin sud africain qui ma foi n'est pas mauvais du tout.




je confirme que il y a des vins du bout du monde qui ne sont pas mauvais du tout. (mp demain)


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Je confirme même qu'ailleurs qu'en france il y a de bons vins, parfois même meilleurs.


----------



## Burzum (22 Mars 2006)

Tout à fait. Ce vin m'a été conseillé par un ami caviste, et bien que Sud Africain il est excellent. Il s'appelle "La Bri" mélange de cabernet et de merlot. Un délice.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai préparé un pti bouillon de brèdes
> 
> Si tu veux un bol, faut passer ! Y'a Danyèl wäro en fond sonore



Merci !!!   J'arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrivvvvvvvvvve  !!!!!!    

Au fait ton pti bouillon avec les brèdes songes ? brèdes chaudes ? 

T'aurais pas des fois un morceau de fromage de tête, tu sais l'excellent que je trouve au marché de St Paul ....... (soupirs)......


----------



## macarel (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme même qu'ailleurs qu'en france il y a de bons vins, parfois même meilleurs.


      Suis un grand amateur de Rioja et autre Navarra:love: 
Comme j'ai dit, ce n'eszt pas parceque ces vins d'Afrique , Australie ou autre Chili ne sont pas  bons, ce que je leur reproche c'est leur recherche d'uniformité d'année en année, pas de place pour les aléas du climat  ou du terroir.
Mais les goûts et les couleurs.........:rose:


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Suis un grand amateur de Rioja et autre Navarra:love:


 
+1, d'ailleurs, j'me casse samedi à Biarritz et j'vais aller faire le plein de cette chose liquide, et accessoirement de patanegra...

sinon, hier soir, tout simple : quelques endives, du roquefort de chez mon affineur préféré, des noix et en avant guingamp ! Ce soir resto, hmmm, y'a bon calories !!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, émincé de dinde au curry, aux oignons et à l'ananas avec du riz et des lentilles de Cilaos !!!!!!    

Du bonheur en perspective !!!!


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, émincé de dinde au curry, aux oignons et à l'ananas avec du riz et des lentilles de Cilaos !!!!!!
> 
> Du bonheur en perspective !!!!



j'apporte le vin et le rhum arrangé (merci pour le disco !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Rha pu.tain on me remandate pour une fondue


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rha pu.tain on me remandate pour une fondue



je n'ose te demander: bourguignone ou savoyarde? 

Ce soir, demoiselle et foie gras :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je n'ose te demander: bourguignone ou savoyarde?
> 
> Ce soir, demoiselle et foie gras :love:


Très cher je suis suisse, en tant que bon suisse je prend cette question pour une insulte


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Très cher je suis suisse, en tant que bon suisse je prend cette question pour une insulte


Donc, Bourguignone. J'ai bon?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

une tiers-tiers-tiers aux bolets & échalottes en remplacant le vin par du champagne, na


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mars 2006)

Ok, j'ai rien dit.  





Ce soir, un petit wok : crevettes, 5 épices, Nouilles sautées/petits légumes...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une tiers-tiers-tiers aux bolets & échalottes en remplacant le vin par du champagne, na



sérieux: tu frottes pas le poëlon avec une gousse d'ail?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> sérieux: tu frottes pas le poëlon avec une gousse d'ail?


Ah mais ça c'est implicite (comme si j'étais pas sérieux quand j'cause bouffe, hé l'aut'), t'en frottes une, puis tu en ajoutes une par personne émincée ! pourquoi tu crois que les filles m'appellent bob-la-fondue ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais ça c'est implicite, t'en frottes une, puis tu en ajoutes une par *personne émincée* ! pourquoi tu crois que les filles m'appellent bob-la-fondue ?




C'est assez ambiguë, comme formulation.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Oups


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais ça c'est implicite (comme si j'étais pas sérieux quand j'cause bouffe, hé l'aut'), t'en frottes une, puis tu en ajoutes une par personne émincée ! pourquoi tu crois que les filles m'appellent bob-la-fondue ?



pour l'haleine?


Emincée, c'est plus du SM ! ça!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu crois que les filles m'appellent bob-la-fondue ?


Ah ben j'ai pas encore ce privilège moi 

Bob-la-fondue  non non rien 
Hier soir c'était brandade de morue maison mais ce soir ... ... pour le moment j'en sais rien :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Hé je suis pas nioube, si je drague, la fille mange avec moi, pas fou l'bob. Après si tu sors tu seras de toute manière son seul interlocuteur !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hé je suis pas nioube, si je drague, la fille mange avec moi, pas fou l'bob. Après si tu sors tu seras de toute manière son seul interlocuteur !



et tu la manges ?:afraid::afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben j'ai pas encore ce privilège moi
> 
> Bob-la-fondue  non non rien
> Hier soir c'était brandade de morue maison mais ce soir ... ... pour le moment j'en sais rien :hein:


Viens à la rue du tunnel ma belle, mon colloc est absent 15 jours 



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> et tu la manges ?:afraid::afraid:


Tu sais on winne pas à tous les coups hein


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens à la rue du tunnel ma belle, mon colloc est absent 15 jours



J'ai pas les moyens de venir jusqu'en Suisse ... tu crois que je peux trouver une solution à ce (gros) problème ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

si tu m'aimes -> mtm


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas les moyens de venir jusqu'en Suisse ... tu crois que je peux trouver une solution à ce (gros) problème ?



ben oui, viens chez moi :love:

Champagne demoiselle et foie gras . L'est pas belle la vie?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas les moyens de venir jusqu'en Suisse ... tu crois que je peux trouver une solution à ce (gros) problème ?


 
Tu sais le train de nuit Biarritz - Genève*...  Ben il existe toujours...

* et qui passe par Pau...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais le train de nuit Biarritz - Genève*...  Ben il existe toujours...
> 
> * et qui passe par Pau...



oui, mais il ne s'arrête pas. Y'en a qu'ont essayé mais non...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais il ne s'arrête pas. Y'en a qu'ont essayé mais non...


 
T'es mal renseigné...

Sinon ce soir, jeudi c'était poisson...


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais le train de nuit Biarritz - Genève*...  Ben il existe toujours...
> 
> * et qui passe par Pau...


 
Heu moi dans l'genre j'dis ça j'dis rien chu à Biarritz samedi pour 1 semaine...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu m'aimes -> mtm


  
_   j'ai eu peur au début j'avais lu NTM _:rateau: :rose: 





			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, viens chez moi :love:
> 
> Champagne demoiselle et foie gras . L'est pas belle la vie?


ok pour le champagne :love: mais le foie gras ben j'en mange pas (je sais alors que j'habite dans sud ouest blablablabla )




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais le train de nuit Biarritz - Genève*...  Ben il existe toujours...
> 
> * et qui passe par Pau...


Ils prennent les cartes de réducs membres de MacG ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ils prennent les cartes de réducs membres de MacG ?


Non, mais tu fais une facture à MTM et c'est réglé.   Je viens de commander deux G5, trois iMac Intel, et un Mac mini comme ça. Impec'.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

faites suer là, à lire vos repas çA donne la dalle, et pour moi ce soir ça sera..    j'dirais pas non pour une fondue au champagne


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

Pizza!!!


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2006)

après avoir fait le tour du frigo......:mouais: 
oignons coupés en morceaux qui ont roussi.... 
viande de boeuf coupée en dés et revenus avec les oignons...:rateau: 
ajout de patates en dés.... 
tout ça mijote à feu doux, avec un bol d'eau, du thym, grains de coriandre, de l'épice "massala" et un piment oiseau....:rateau: :love: 

accompagnement---> riz


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

ben ce soir j'ai la flemme voire même la flamenkuch


----------



## Burzum (23 Mars 2006)

Poulet au curry, riz, rosé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> ben ce soir j'ai la flemme voire même la flamenkuch



Excellent avant le repas !


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens à la rue du tunnel ma belle, mon colloc est absent 15 jours





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas les moyens de venir jusqu'en Suisse ... tu crois que je peux trouver une solution à ce (gros) problème ?:love:



Alors là.... Je me prends une 'tite semaine de vacances et voilà ce que je retrouve au retour...

Bob'la fondue... Va falloir te calmer   

Et la marraine aussi par la même occasion... 

Autrement ce soir ça ca être : Patisseries marocaines et thé... _Ben vi faut bien prolonger un peu les vacances..._


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2006)

comme souvent le dimanche soir, c'est crepes, ou gauffres :love: miam miam:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Après la choucrout de midi, ça va être une salade, un yahourt et une orange...


----------



## PommeQ (26 Mars 2006)

confit de canard avec purée !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

souper léger: tomates, mozzarella avec huile d'olive, vinaigre blanc et balsamic


----------



## takamaka (26 Mars 2006)

Soupe de courgette (courgettes coupées en rondelles, riz et quelques épices) = 20min. chrono


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Soupe de courgette (courgettes coupées en rondelles, riz et quelques épices) = 20min. chrono


Fais une recherche Lorna a posté une recette de soupe à la  courgette de la mort qui pue !


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

je viens de cassé la tête a un plat de taboulet !

bien quoi il ma regardé avec un aire de méchant et il y avais les moules qui se foutais de ma tronche de pas réveillé !!! ons vas pas se laissé emmerdé dans nos frigo!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Ma compagne m'a cuisine un haddock avec des legumes a la vapeur...


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais une recherche Lorna a posté une recette de soupe à la  courgette de la mort qui *pue* !


qui *pue* ??


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

moi j'ai faim  là... ><


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Canneloni al moquette, avec une surprise autour


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai faim  là... ><



*UnAm*, un petit jeune qui monte, il en veut !  

Déjà  21,59 messages par jour, il va menacer GlobalCut


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

Menu du soir : soupe à la grimace !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Canneloni al moquette, avec une surprise autour


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me froid dans le dos...


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mars 2006)

SuperMoquette a dit:
			
		

> Canneloni al moquette, avec une surprise autour





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me froid dans le dos...



Moi pas du tout... Bien au contraire...  

Souper de hier soir : Knöpfli, Viande séchée, Salade... :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2006)

Rösti!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

A la bernoise ou nature ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Mars 2006)

Ca va être les restes du we.....encore.... (oui, grosse bouffe le we dernier !)


----------



## y&b (29 Mars 2006)

Pâtes carbo (nara hein, pas nisées, biensûr ) arrangées. 

Pratique quand on est pressé !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Rien ! 
Après avoir vu la radio de mon vieux bout de racine dévitalisé, avoir subi un retroussement de gencive et avoir pris connaissance du devis de deux couronnes (750 euros), j'ai plus très faim...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Une soupe chinoise !  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Ah, merde, c'est cuit ton gastos, j'imagine...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, merde, c'est cuit ton gastos, j'imagine...




....   yesss râpé pour ce soir..... mais je vais tâcher de mettre ça au point pour samedi midi.....   à suivre.....


----------



## Galatée (29 Mars 2006)

Moi ce soir, c'est patates-lardons-crème, et une petite salade d'endives avec des noix et des pommes (histoire de dire que je mange pas complètement déséquilibré _-tiens, ce mot me rappelle les Fatals Picards...-_  ).

Bon app' à tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A la bernoise ou nature ?



von Aurélie natürlich! 

Sinon, ce soir j'hésite entre des pâtes ou des pâtes....


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

Papillotte de saumon frais, carottes jardin, salade et radis (oui, oui, jardin)
Boteile de rouge Corbières (Chateau Lastours de Portel) pour reprendre vie


----------



## bens (29 Mars 2006)

carottes râpées à moitié congelées (le frigo est mal réglé ! :hein: ), tomate, fromage, pain, yaourt...  
_bin, oui, môman n'étant pas là, je fais avec les restes..._


----------



## toys (29 Mars 2006)

steack avec des petits truc louche style patates et ongnions congelé 

miam miam


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2006)

Salade de ruccola, thon, tartine de gala :love: 

Basique mais bon


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2006)

Une salade mixte géante!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

ce soir, je sais pas. Mais à midi ça a été un couscous...

Pas très faim en fait, vais voir quoi faire pour nourrir madame....


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, je sais pas. Mais à midi ça a été un couscous...
> 
> Pas très faim en fait, vais voir quoi faire pour nourrir madame....



C'est toi qui cuisine? Wow!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui cuisine? Wow!


oui, je sais ça surprend.

Elle n'aime pas la cuisine, au point que quand je suis en déplacement, je suis obligé de l'appeller pour qu'elle mange:rose:. La seule fois où elle a fait la cuisine (1° invit. chez elle): steack hachée congelé et pates (au beurre quand même).

J'ai fait une école hotelière, j'ai des bases et j'aime ça>> donc, je cuisine.:love:


ps: au moins je suis tranquille !


PS bis: je conseille à tous les messieurs d'apprendre 2 3 recettes, c'est quasi infaillible. chut, ça doit rester entre nous...


----------



## drminou (30 Mars 2006)

Miso Râmen avec tofu, ciboulette et saucisse sèche chinoise!

et en prime un portrait de la chose (photo du même que j'ai prise il y a quelques semaines)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Mars 2006)

Charcuterie, cornichons, salade, pommes duchesses, et pour finir du Mont d'Or avec du bon pain !


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

viens de finir de manger....
poulpe cuit (et attendrit) avec oignons, ail, tomates, piment "végétarien" et piment "oiseau"....
:love:
_...accompagnement : riz...._


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> viens de finir de manger....
> poulpe cuit (et attendrit) avec oignons, ail, tomates, piment "végétarien" et piment "oiseau"....
> :love:
> _...accompagnement : riz...._




C'est bizarre, tu fais souvent de la cuisine antillaise et tu utilises le piment oiseau alors que dans ces cas là, personnellement j'utilise le piment cabri. (à moins que tu n'en trouves pas près de chez toi) ?? J'utilise le piment oiseau pour la cuisine réunionnaise.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

question bête comment on attendri du pouple ? 

nan pasqu'il y a de beau poulpe au magasin à côté là


----------



## katelijn (1 Avril 2006)

La seule façon de l'attendrir c'est de le congeler.
A moins que tu veuilles passer quelques heures à le taper par terre


Edit: Il aut le congeler pendant 24 heures, le laisser décongeler à temperature ambiante!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> question bête comment on attendri du pouple ?
> 
> nan pasqu'il y a de beau poulpe au magasin à côté là



Il faut le battre !     (en plus j'ai l'air de rigoler comme ça, mais c'est vrai)


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

Bande de méchants !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Après on s'étonne que je sais pas cuisiner les produits de la mer


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bande de méchants !




Je tiens à préciser que l'animal est mort quand on le bat, il ne meurt pas du fait d'avoir été battu


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> question bête comment on attendri du pouple ?
> 
> nan pasqu'il y a de beau poulpe au magasin à côté là



T'as demandé au Squal?  Non, parce que question poulpe... 

Je fais suivre...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

Je précise que je m'appelle Guy Tentacule et que je n'aime pas les sévices sur mes congénères, même occis par avance  

... mais vous pouvez taper 4 heures sur une platée d'ormeaux, ça ne me dérange pas


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

guytencule à la plancha


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

Tiens, y'a des palourdes dans le frigo d'une copine (vu ce matin en prenant du lait). Je vais me les taper ce soir, j'imagine (les palourdes d'abord)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que je m'appelle Guy Tentacule et que je n'aime pas les sévices sur mes congénères, même occis par avance
> 
> ... mais vous pouvez taper 4 heures sur une platée d'ormeaux, ça ne me dérange pas




..... j'avais oublié, ou avais-je donc la tête ????


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> guytencule à la plancha



Ah ! les joies du repassage érotique (attention à ne pas se brûler trop fort, quand-même)


----------



## Craquounette (1 Avril 2006)

Soupe aux petits pois et ses Grissinni
               *********
Filet de Sandre en papillote et riz
               *********
                Fromages
               *********
Mousse straciatella sur lit de framboises



Edit : j'ai oublié les vins...
Blanc pour l'apéro : Amigne 
Rouge pour le repas : Assemblage Gamaret-Garanoir-Pinot Noir en barrique 



Buvez-vous aussi du rouge avec le poisson ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Sauté de veau au curry et à l'ananas avec quelques tagliatelles.



P.S. Aux amateurs de sauces chinoises, faites gaffe, l'autre jour j'ai mis de la sauce soja trop ancienne dans mon potage et j'ai été malade comme un rat mort !!!


----------



## Macoufi (1 Avril 2006)

justement, j'sais pas quoi commander à mon cuisto...

si c'est pas malheureux, ça...
avoir un cuisto à demeure et pas savoir quoi lui faire préparer


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, c'était omelette.................... aux oeufs.


----------



## al02 (2 Avril 2006)

Qui sait comment faire facilement du *beurre clarifié* ? 

D'habitude, je fais fondre légèrement le beurre dans une casserole et je récupérere ce qui surnage, mais ce n'est pas facile de séparer les impuretés.

A vos conseils.  

Nota : le beurre clarifié a l'avantage de ne pas brûler à la cuisson.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait comment faire facilement du *beurre clarifié* ?
> 
> D'habitude, je fais fondre légèrement le beurre dans une casserole et je récupérere ce qui surnage, mais ce n'est pas facile de séparer les impuretés.
> 
> ...



C'est pour quelle utilisation ??

Quand j'ai besoin d'utiliser du beurre (pour faire de la raie au beurre blanc par exemple) je laisse la casserole sur feu très doux et n'ai pas besoin de le clarifier.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait comment faire facilement du *beurre clarifié* ?
> 
> D'habitude, je fais fondre légèrement le beurre dans une casserole et je récupérere ce qui surnage, mais ce n'est pas facile de séparer les impuretés.
> 
> ...



mets un peu d'eau et fait chauffer ton beurre
écume et passe dans un tamis. Tu devrais obtenir ton beurre clarifié.

C'est pour faire quoi?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> pour faire de la raie au beurre blanc par exemple


Huuuuuuuum


----------



## al02 (2 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour quelle utilisation ??
> 
> Quand j'ai besoin d'utiliser du beurre (pour faire de la raie au beurre blanc par exemple) je laisse la casserole sur feu très doux et n'ai pas besoin de le clarifier.



Je voudrais faire du beurre clarifié pour faire sauter des pommes de terre.

J'ai trouvé ceci : http://chefsimon.com/clarifier.htm

et ceci : http://www.toquentete.net/in_beurre_clarifie.php


----------



## guytantakul (2 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Aux amateurs de sauces chinoises, faites gaffe, l'autre jour j'ai mis de la sauce soja trop ancienne dans mon potage et j'ai été malade comme un rat mort !!!


Etrange... La sauce soja se conserve bien d'habitude (perso, je les prends par jerrican d'un litre, ça me dure une bonne année et demi - sauf si j'en donne à toutes mes connaissances, et j'ai jamais eu de souci !)

À mon avis, c'est un coup des chloropropanols...
http://www.minefi.gouv.fr/dgccrf/01_presentation/activites/labos/2000/saucessoja.htm

Ah non, malade directo, ça doit être autre chose... La soupe, l'eau ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

pour ce soir je sais pas encore mais à midi ce sera pigeonneau farci et roti avec une ratatouille avec pitite filette d'huile de pistache.
le tout avec un st pourçain.

 je viens de finir la farce


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Ciaò! Aujourd'hui, c'est oursinade au bord de mer...  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ciaò! Aujourd'hui, c'est oursinade au bord de mer...  :style:



Raah, la corse et mangez sur la plage


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Les frères Bonaparte en slip? ...


----------



## Dory (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ciaò! Aujourd'hui, c'est oursinade au bord de mer...  :style:



Veinard...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Etrange... La sauce soja se conserve bien d'habitude (perso, je les prends par jerrican d'un litre, ça me dure une bonne année et demi - sauf si j'en donne à toutes mes connaissances, et j'ai jamais eu de souci !)
> 
> À mon avis, c'est un coup des chloropropanols...
> http://www.minefi.gouv.fr/dgccrf/01_presentation/activites/labos/2000/saucessoja.htm
> ...



J'ai fait le tour de ce que j'avais mangé, et en l'occurence c'était un reste de soupe de la veille (où je n'avais pas été malade). Mais j'ai constaté comme une sotte que j'avais acheté trés récemment une bouteille de nuoc-mam et une bouteille de sauce de soja... mais il me restait DE LA MEME MARQUE, un autre flacon de sauce de soja.. qui devait être bien vieux... (je n'oserai pas te dire la date) .. et le second soir j'ai du utiliser ce flacon... et j'ai été malade environ 1/2 heure après (sans avoir mangé autre chose ni avant ni après la soupe ni dans l'après midi). Donc là c'était facile de conclure.

C'est pour ça que je dis qu'il faut malgré tout faire attention à partir du moment où le flacon est ouvert !!

:hosto: :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

je viens de visualiser _pourquoi_ il était facile de conclure dans ce cas


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de visualiser _pourquoi_ il était facile de conclure dans ce cas



Je ne piperai pas mot !


----------



## Craquounette (2 Avril 2006)

Osso bucco al aceto balsamico et nouilles


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

Riz à la valancienne : oignons, beurre, tomates en dés, lanières de jambon blanc, chipolatas, riz +  2x volume d'eau, chauffer jusqu'à absorbtion...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

En apparté et pour info :

J'utilise depuis maintenant.....plus de 20 ans (hé oui comme le temps passe...  ) une gamelle électrique pour faire cuire le riz à la vapeur et j'achète du riz chez le Chinois en sac de 25 kg. J'ai connu ça à la Réunion car ça ne s'utilisait pas en métropole à l'époque.. maintenant on en trouve presque partout.

Laver un peu le riz avant utilisation pour faire partir l'amidon, mettre dans la gamelle, deux phalanges d'eau au-dessus,  fermer, enclencher et au bout d'un quart d'heure vous avez un riz très blanc non collant délicieux.

Je ne saurais plus faire cuire le riz dans l'eau


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Osso bucco al aceto balsamico et nouilles


Waouh ! tu m'expliques, j'ai jamais fais ????


----------



## Craquounette (2 Avril 2006)

Voilà c'est là 

Pour les nouilles, je pense que tu te débrouilles....


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Avril 2006)

...d'être avec Téo et de manger des lasagnes bolognaises/épinard_ricotta et un crumble ananas, hummmm.  
:love:


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2006)

et c'était super bon  :love: le crumble aux ananas est terrible :love: :love: 

y'a eu aussi les pitis trucs en apéro: un régal 


La Sagesse et purfils savent recevoir


----------



## toys (3 Avril 2006)

ho putatin s'est pas con se truc :" MANGER"

je vais voire si le frigo est mon pote pour se soir et je repasse si je ne suis pas gavé a plus bougé.


----------



## UnAm (3 Avril 2006)

dimanche soir? mmh... pizza?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

En parlant pizza, je vais m'y mettre gentiment, quelqu'un a une vraie recette de pate à pizza italienne, pas cette merde suisse ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Farine + eau, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

plus levure et huile d'olive qu'il y avait marqué sur les carte des pizzerias des dolomiti ou j'ai passé tant de temps à bouffer de la vraie pizza 

en fait je débute, me faut les proportions et la méthode complète  y a bien des italiens/italiennes ici nan '


----------



## Jec (3 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En parlant pizza, je vais m'y mettre gentiment, quelqu'un a une vraie recette de pate à pizza italienne, pas cette merde suisse ?



J'suis d'accord !! liguons nous contre ces pâtes à Pizza qui font un quart de mm d'épaisseur  !! Ceux qui font de la pizza avec de la pâte feuilletée !! C'est une honte !!!


----------



## Craquounette (3 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en fait je débute, me faut les proportions et la méthode complète  y a bien des italiens/italiennes ici nan '



On m'a appelée ?  

Si t'es pas pressé, logiquement y a de la famille italienne qui débarque pour Pâques. Je me renseignerai... Mais bon ça risque d'être "Un' po di farine, un' po di olio et ti touille...." :mouais:  
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire...




			
				jec a dit:
			
		

> liguons nous contre ces pâtes à Pizza qui font un quart de mm d'épaisseur !!



Et bien moi ce sont mes préférées... Pâte fine, croustillante et au feu de bois... Les pâtes qui ressemblent à des pizza américaines beuuurrrkkkk j'peux po! :hein:


----------



## Jec (3 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Les pâtes qui ressemblent à des pizza américaines beuuurrrkkkk j'peux po! :hein:



Ah non mais il y a des limites !!! Les pizza genre P....hut à l'américaine c'est carrément pas bon ! Y'a la juste épaisseur. Ca me donne fin ces histoires ..  
:rateau:


----------



## UnAm (3 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> On m'a appelée ?
> Et bien moi ce sont mes préférées... Pâte fine, croustillante et au feu de bois... Les pâtes qui ressemblent à des pizza américaines beuuurrrkkkk j'peux po! :hein:


+1
jveux la receeeeeeette :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, brandade de morue !


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Avril 2006)

morue...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, surement restant d'haricots verts et de l'EXCELLENT comté de chez mon fromager unique et préféré qui a des produits à se rouler parterre (si, si, ..) ;

Mais pour demain j'ai préparé cet après-midi un lapin à la moutarde !!! J'ai fait revenir mes morceaux dans de l'huile d'olive (avec thym, laurier, girofle, sel, poivre), ensuite je les ai badigeonnés avec de la moutarde, je les ai posés dans un plat beurré, quelques oignons revenus légèrement, un peu d'ail, un peu de muscade, un peu de crème fraiche, une présomption d'alcool de poire dans le fond du plat, j'ai tout recouvert, ça va bien s'imprégner et demain milieu de matinée : au four et je vais arroser régulièrement !!!!  

SLURPFFFFFF !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Haricots verts à l'ail avec une belle entrecôte :love: merci à papounet 
*cuisson dez'haricots à l'eau salée 20mn puis faire revenir à la poêle avec une tête d'ail fraîche :love: 

bon appétit!


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Avril 2006)

Pour moi, ce sera salade d'endives au bleu, noix et oeufs durs. J'ai envie de fraicheur... et pour le purfils, ce sera le reste des lasagnes d'hier soir. Voyez comme c'est beau! 

Oui, je sais ça fait un peu radio actif...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2006)

C'est sûr! Il peut se goinfrer sans enfler, lui!


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr! Il peut se goinfrer sans enfler, lui!



Quoique... Je demande à voir. Sous ses larges chemises à fleurs..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Avril 2006)

*Goinfrez*
éliminez !


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Quoique... Je demande à voir. Sous ses larges chemises à fleurs..


Tu ne te rappelle pas? La piscine, à Valence...
C'était pas une bouée!


----------



## toys (3 Avril 2006)

en entré des bigornos et apres des pâtes au épices et pour finir des poires au chocolat faite maison. 

recette dans les petits bonheurs.


----------



## al02 (5 Avril 2006)

Je viens de faire cette recette _(à ma façon)_   (d'une simplicité éléphantine)

*Soupe poireau, pomme de terre, céleri :*


3 poireaux,
250 g de pommes de terre,
1/4 de boule de céleri,
40 g de beurre,
crème fraîche,
sel, poivre.

_A la cocotte-minute :_

Faire fondre les poireaux émincés dans une noix de beurrre durant _5 minutes_.

Ajouter les pommes de terre et le céleri coupés en morceaux.

Saler, poivrer.

Fermer le couvercle et laisser cuire _15 minutes_ après rotation de la soupape.

Mixer au pied à soupe.

Ajouter la crème fraîche _ad libitum (sic)_.​

Vous m'en direz des nouvelles ! _Le céléri ajoute un plus à la soupe traditionnelle poireau-pomme de terre et la crème fraîche veloute le tout._  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Un gros plat de lentilles au porc, ça a mijoté tout l'après-midi comme au temps des cuisinières à bois... Déjà une odeur délicieuse dans l'appart.


----------



## joubichou (5 Avril 2006)

fondue savoyarde,la vraie,pas la merde en sachets


----------



## al02 (5 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Un gros plat de lentilles au porc, *ça a mijoté tout l'après-mid*i comme au temps des cuisinières à bois... Déjà une odeur délicieuse dans l'appart.



Oui, mais bonjour la consommation de gaz ou d'éléctricité !! 

Mais miam !


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2006)

Un père dîne avec ses trois fils.

"Oh papa", dit l'aîné, "tu as un gros vermicelle sur ta gueule !!"

Et Vlan, le père lui colle une claque magistrale.

"Mais c'est vrai papa que t'as un vermicelle sur la gueule", lui dit le deuxième !!

et re-Vlan, le petit frère s'en prends une à l'identique.

Le père voit alors le troisième qui se protège le visage avec les mains.

"Mais ne crains rien", lui dit le père, "tu n'as rien dit toi."

Le petit lui réponds: "Avec toi on ne sait jamais, t'es tellement con !!"

CE SOIR C'EST VERMICELLE !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Sur ta gueule de con ?


----------



## Fondug (6 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, je reçois, alors :
ti brick maison au chaource et poire caramélisée
carré d'agneau frotté au gros sel, écrasé d'pommes de terre
fromage de brebis récupéré du coté de danxaria et sa confiote qui va bien

Va falloir que je rachète des piles pour mon vélo d'appart...


----------



## guytantakul (6 Avril 2006)

Moi, va falloir que je rachète des pils pour mon frigo d'appart...  

(plus que de la lager et de la spé en stock)


----------



## al02 (6 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, va falloir que *je rachète des pils *pour mon frigo d'appart...
> 
> (plus que de la lager et de la spé en stock)



Tu vas racheter des piles ! Ton frigo n'est pas sur le secteur ?


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2006)

*Petites asperges blanches sauce mousseline, Gnocchis al Pesto (fait maison)... desserts c'est comme on veut...*


*Sauce au basilic ou pesto...*

50 g de feuilles de *Basilic frais*
30 g de pignons 
2 gousses d'ail
1 pincée de sel
Poivre
4 bonnes cuillères d'Huile d'Olive 
40 g de parmesan râpé 

Triturez les feuilles de Basilic et les pignons dans un mortier avec un pilon, ajoutez l'ail, le sel et le poivre, jusqu'à obtenir une pâte épaisse.
Ajoutez l'huile et mélangez le tout comme pour faire une mayonnaise, atteindre la concistance d'une crème épaisse.
Ajoutez le parmesan.

Si vous n'avez pas de mortier vous pouvez utiliser un mixer à basse vitesse.

Vous pouvez en préparer une bonne quantité quiu se conserve fort bien dans un bocal fermé au réfrigérateur.

Avant de le mélanger avec des  pâtes ou gnocchi, on dilue le *Pesto* avec un peu d'eau de cuisson des pâtes.


Voilà... c'est tout...   et hop là


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr! Il peut se goinfrer sans enfler, lui!



c'est vrai, c'est une honte...  :hein:  


Bon, LN, je suis là dans 40 mn...  :love:


----------



## Max London (6 Avril 2006)

Hmm un petit resto Thaï délicieux  Belge, de surcroit


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Ce soir c'est le "riz de la honte". Je vous donne même pas la recette, c'est trop la honte.:rose: Un vrai dîner de geek.\o/


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Pain et chocolat !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

Un ch'tit reste de veau froid avec un peu de mayo et de la salade verte ! 


.... c'est la dèche chez certains ?


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... c'est la dèche chez certains ?


T'imagines même pas à quel point.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Moi c'est le contraire de la dèche !
J'ai eu la main trop lourde en passant ma commande au vendeur à domicile et j'ai du confier une partie de mes courses au frigo de chez ma mère, je me baffre pour vite lui rendre son espace !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le contraire de la dèche !
> J'ai eu la main trop lourde en passant ma commande au vendeur à domicile et j'ai du confier une partie de mes courses au frigo de chez ma mère, je me baffre pour vite lui rendre son espace !




Tu peux p'têt inviter Mélounette ???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

ben ce soir ce sera moussaka surgelé mais dégelé  avec du jambon e bayonne (je le parierai pas)

Pour nos moineaux au riz:love:, après la pluie... le beau temps.  Je suis avec vous

P'ting, c'est pas simple des fois !:mouais: l'ambiance (boulot) est disons ... inexistante!:rose:. Mais je suis bien là, à vous lire 

Bref, un peu de rosé, juste un doigt?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben ce soir ce sera moussaka surgelé mais dégelé  avec du jambon e bayonne (je le parierai pas)
> 
> Pour nos moineaux au riz:love:, après la pluie... le beau temps.  Je suis avec vous
> 
> ...



Bah vi j'en prendrais bien un verre moi, c'est vrai que ça fait drôle de ne plus te voir aussi souvent :love: 

Tu arriveras à faire ton "trou" après un petit bout de temps au boulot.. il faut parfois un long moment (j'ai connu...  )

En tous les cas tchin tchin !!


----------



## Fondug (7 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, un yaourt et au lit. Pfiou, le carré d'agneau, énorme ! Burps !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

C'soir, sûrement sanditche, je s'rai sur la road again.... !


----------



## spyan (7 Avril 2006)

Moi ce sera : 

Tomates Mozzarella
Poulet Roti avec gratin dauphinois
Petite salade de roquette et son vinaigre balsamique

Cambert moulé à la louche
Profiterolles au chocolat


----------



## Macoufi (7 Avril 2006)

Steak au poivre
riz

fraises à la chantilly


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

Tripes + patates.....


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

Fondue vigneronne :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fondue vigneronne :love:


Kesako ?!...:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

La fondue vigneronne

Pour 4 personnes

800 de filet ou de romsteck coupé en tranches très fines
1 litre de vin rouge léger *
1 oignon piqué de laurier et de girofle
1 carotte, 1 petit poireau, 1 navet, 1 petit céleri
Ail, oignon, persil hachés
4 jaunes d'uf pour le bouillon final (facultatif)
Riz blanc
* (Variante pour le bouillon: 1/2 litre de vin blanc et 1/2 litre de vin rouge avec un bouillon de buf)
Sauces diverses

	Parez les légumes et coupez-les en morceau assez gros.
	Préparez les sauces.
	Versez le vin rouge dans le caquelon, ajoutez-y l'oignon piqué et les légumes et porter à ébullition. Laissez mijoter un quart d'heure.
	Portez le vin à table sur le réchaud allumé.
Présentez la viande sur des plats de service et les sauces dans des raviers. Chaque convive cuit sa viande dans le vin et l'assaisonne à son goût.
A la fin du repas, pour chaque convive, mettez un jaune d'uf dans un bol. Parsemez de persil haché et versez dessus du vin bouillant. Une cuillerée de riz blanc pour terminer et bien remuer avant de manger.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Ce soir : crêpes froment avec oeufs/gruyère râpé/jambon 


P.S. Je peux faire un copier/coller dans le fil "à moi la Bretagne" ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La fondue vigneronne
> 
> Pour 4 personnes
> 
> 800 de filet ou de............


Mââârci !! :love:
miam ! je sens que je vais essayer ça bientôt !!....


			
				vbubulle.... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.


*Raaaaaaaaahhhhhhh !!!!!*............


----------



## takamaka (7 Avril 2006)

Soupe thaï !
et glace à la mangue...


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, ça va être poulet au curry ou avec une sauce avec des poivrons, je sais pas encore....


----------



## joubichou (7 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fondue vigneronne :love:


tout pareil


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil




Vous dinez ensemble ?????


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Avril 2006)

Tu râpes (en brins, pas en poudre) du parmesan, tu en fais de petites galettes rondes, épaisseur 0,7mm, pas trop denses, dessus tu mets qques brins d'estragon et de cerfeuil, et tu enfournes à ±80°, tu attends que ça grillote, et tu manges. Surtout le four pas trop chaud, sinon ça tourne à la fondue, alors que ça doit sécher et faire des espèces de chips.
Bon appétit  
Pour faire les ronds, on peut se bricoler un emporte-pièce avec un bout de boîte de conserve (vide  )
Surveiller la cuisson: quand ça commence à bien sécher, c'est vite carbonisé


----------



## Virpeen (7 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, essayage de la toute nouvelle machine à pain... miam miam :love:
Si parmi vous, certains ont des recettes de pains, je prends ! 

Mais !  ça pourrait servir, ça, pour une petite AES, non ?  :mouais:    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La fondue vigneronne
> 
> Pour 4 personnes
> 
> ...


Enfoiré. Mais néanmoins je couperais les oignons en rondelles, c'est excellent à pêcher


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, essayage de la toute nouvelle machine à pain... miam miam :love:
> Si parmi vous, certains ont des recettes de pains, je prends !
> 
> Mais !  ça pourrait servir, ça, pour une petite AES, non ?  :mouais:    :love:


Tu raconteras tes observations hein, ça fait un moment que je tourne autour
Autrement ce soir: filet de cabbillaud, carottes cuites (persil, noisettte de beurre), salde (verte, radis, concombre, germes d'alphalpha, tomates sèchées), yaourt, petit blanc des Corbières (Cave de Padern, pas mal)


----------



## Virpeen (7 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Tu raconteras tes observations hein, ça fait un moment que je tourne autour


Ben ça sera pour demain, tout compte fait... 
J'observerai le phénomène de près et promis, je te fais un rapport complet ! :love:


----------



## macarel (8 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça sera pour demain, tout compte fait...
> J'observerai le phénomène de près et promis, je te fais un rapport complet ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (8 Avril 2006)

Ça y est !  C'est absolument dément ce truc ! On met l'eau, la farine spéciale (mélange déjà fait, pour les feignants...  ) et on attend ! Test réalisé avec une préparation aux céréales et le pain est délicieux ! :love: 
On peut choisir le degré de dorage de la croûte et ça, j'adore...:rose: 
Photo dans l'appareil, qui sera postée d'ici peu


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Avril 2006)

J'ai suivi ces trois recettes:


http://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/l/fr/recettes/blanc_poulet_curry_ill.html

http://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/l/fr/recettes/gratin_dauphinois_ill.html

http://recettes.1001delices.net/accompagnements/legumes/aubergines-au-basilic_r118.html

---







---

Préparation du tout: un peu moins d'une heure, grâce à "chummy", qui comme à son habitude, a coupé tout ce qu'il y avait à couper. 

J'ai pris un gros poulet, ai gardé le blanc de poulet pour la recette. 

Les poulets d'ici sont magnifiques, presque pas de gras et très gros. Z'ont beaucoup courus dehors . Pas chers en plus, environ 7 ou 8 $. J'ai gardé la peau, l'ai fait cuir sur une pane dans le four, et c'est devenu des chips (avec un peu de sel), que tout le monde a apprécié (les petits voisins étaient ici (2 de plus).

J'ai mis beaucoup de crème pour le plat de poulet, mais pas pour les pommes de terre.

Les aubergines n'ont pas été aussi appréciées que les deux autres plats, parce que, je crois, ce n'était pas assez cuit (ça doit fondre, et alors, ça devient excellent).

J'ai pris 2 blancs de poulet (curry et lait de noix ce coco, parfait mélange, petit touche d'amande, je n'en avais que 7!!!!)),  et 4 petites pommes de terre émincées finement, avec du lait et un peu d'ail (hop dans le four!). 

Je n'ai pris qu'une grosse aubergine, huile d'olive, ail, herbes. Hop au four aussi!

Il me reste une aubergine et je vais faire à peu près la même recette cette semaine, sauf que je vais faire fondre lentement durant une heure au four.


----------



## UnAm (9 Avril 2006)

craqounette, j'attends toujours la recette


----------



## takamaka (9 Avril 2006)

Ce soir c'est le pied : *Civet d'zourite*, pois du cap et riz parfumé !

Momo, tu viens quand ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est le pied : *Civet d'zourite*, pois du cap et riz parfumé !
> 
> Momo, tu viens quand ?



P****** j'arrive au triple galop (dibidiglop dibidiglop dibidiglop dibidiglop) où donc habites tu nom d'une pipe en bois ? (exotique cela va sans dire...  )

Il me reste du vin de Cilaos dans le placard ; ça te dit ??


----------



## takamaka (9 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> P****** j'arrive au triple galop (dibidiglop dibidiglop dibidiglop dibidiglop) où donc habites tu nom d'une pipe en bois ? (exotique cela va sans dire...  )



Bah un autre pays de volcan !  

Mais ici la Fournaise, c'est Vulcania !    



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste du vin de Cilaos dans le placard ; ça te dit ??



Ah ca oui, samedi


----------



## mikoo (9 Avril 2006)

quelque chose d'inhabituel chez moi: des merguez. :hein: :sleep:


----------



## UnAm (9 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Bah un autre pays de volcan !
> 
> Mais ici la Fournaise, c'est Vulcania !
> 
> ...


tain, mais y a un tralé gars du péi ter là, ça fait plaisir


----------



## Melounette (9 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fondue vigneronne :love:


Kesscé ?  Ca donne envie rien que le titre en tout cas. 
Pour moi ce soir, ça sera porc au curry fait avec mes petites mimines, faut arrêter de se laisser aller des fois, les dîners de geek, ça va bien oui.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Bah un autre pays de volcan !
> 
> Mais ici la Fournaise, c'est Vulcania !



Pas le même climat


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Kesscé ?  Ca donne envie rien que le titre en tout cas.
> Pour moi ce soir, ça sera porc au curry fait avec mes petites mimines, faut arrêter de se laisser aller des fois, les dîners de geek, ça va bien oui.


Ben il a donné la recette, remplace le bouillon par du pinard et les tranche par des plus grosses tranches


----------



## macarel (9 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est !  C'est absolument dément ce truc ! On met l'eau, la farine spéciale (mélange déjà fait, pour les feignants...  ) et on attend ! Test réalisé avec une préparation aux céréales et le pain est délicieux ! :love:
> On peut choisir le degré de dorage de la croûte et ça, j'adore...:rose:
> Photo dans l'appareil, qui sera postée d'ici peu


Bon, la description est enthousiaste mais sommaire:rose: 
C'est costeau cet engin?, combien de temps ça dure tout ça? (prépa, cuisson...), puis, de la farine spéciale, on peut le remplacer par de la farine "normale"?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Avril 2006)

Tout est dans le titre.

Bon app, macgéennes zé macgéens ! 

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (9 Avril 2006)

SM

Ce soir Goulash :love: 

Il mijote depuis des heures le bougre..avec une purée de pdt fait maison
J'ai aussi prévu du fil dentaire pour tout le monde  

Bien entendu le kilo de rouge est chambré   

Bon appétit


----------



## Craquounette (9 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> craqUounette, j'attends toujours la recette





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si t'es pas pressé, logiquement y a de la famille italienne qui débarque *pour Pâques*. Je me renseignerai... Mais bon ça risque d'être "Un' po di farine, un' po di olio et ti touille...." :mouais:



Va falloir attendre un peu encore 

Au programme de ce soir : finir les restes de hier soir et ce midi... Mais il ne reste plus que des desserts, donc ça sera : Crème double et meringue suivie de Tarte Tatin 

Demain : régime :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la description est enthousiaste mais sommaire:rose:
> C'est costeau cet engin?, combien de temps ça dure tout ça? (prépa, cuisson...), puis, de la farine spéciale, on peut le remplacer par de la farine "normale"?


Pour un pain de campagne, le processus dure 3h43min. Toutes les étapes sont suivies (phase de préchauffage, pétrissage en douceur pour commencer, puis repos, puis re-pétrissages... fermentations... cuisson) et on ne s'occupe de rien.  
Le matériel a l'air d'être costaud et tous les accessoires sont prévus : verre doseur pour l'eau, dosettes pour la levure et le sel... Ce qui est bien aussi, c'est le couvercle orné d'une fenêtre depuis laquelle on peut suivre l'évolution de "la bête". :love: 
Bref, on ne s'occupe de rien et en fin de compte, on a un superbe pain, sans aucun effort ! :rateau:


----------



## macarel (9 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour un pain de campagne, le processus dure 3h43min. Toutes les étapes sont suivies (phase de préchauffage, pétrissage en douceur pour commencer, puis repos, puis re-pétrissages... fermentations... cuisson) et on ne s'occupe de rien.
> Le matériel a l'air d'être costaud et tous les accessoires sont prévus : verre doseur pour l'eau, dosettes pour la levure et le sel... Ce qui est bien aussi, c'est le couvercle orné d'une fenêtre depuis laquelle on peut suivre l'évolution de "la bête". :love:
> Bref, on ne s'occupe de rien et en fin de compte, on a un superbe pain, sans aucun effort ! :rateau:


ça a l'air bien alors, c'est quelle marque?


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Avril 2006)

Croque Monsieur


----------



## toys (10 Avril 2006)

plus rien dans le frigo et même plus de clope! une nuit de merde qui s'annonce.


----------



## Dory (10 Avril 2006)

Je t'invite toys  

Trop mangé...


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2006)

de la purée et des moules de bouchot!!! et des pommes !! au four ! des pommes!


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2006)

en parlant de pommes, l'autre jour, j'étais au restaurant, j'ai eu droit à un dessert ... oulaaaa ... une pomme au four recouverte d'une fine couche d'appareil à beignet .. avec une fiole de thé ... (oui oui une fiole ou éprouvette de thé plantée dans la pomme !) et un léger fond de pruneaux sur le fond de l'assiette ...:love: :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben il a donné la recette, remplace le bouillon par du pinard et les tranche par des plus grosses tranches




Ma prochaine fondue sera vigneronne puisque c'est ça, en fait j'en ai bouffé une en décembre à Givry en Bourgogne mais la viande est pas assez bonne à mon goût, c'était de la tende de tranche à fondue quoi, le truc qu'on te vend pour faire de la fondue, souvent trop rouge claire, trop nerveuse, je lui préfère largement la "poire", un prix au kilo quasi équivalent (oui le prix au kilo y a que ça de vrai  ) pour une qualité incomparable car ça fond dans la bouche, tu peux la manger cru sans soucis, d'ailleurs si je me retenais pas je mangerais facile 500 g de viande crue comme ça avec juste un peu de ketchup (ouai ça je m'en vente pas trop mais bon j'aime tjs autant le ketchup qui n'est après tout que de la tomate, des épices et un peu de sucre, y a même pas de saloperies dedans quasiment) :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour un pain de campagne, le processus dure 3h43min. Toutes les étapes sont suivies (phase de préchauffage, pétrissage en douceur pour commencer, puis repos, puis re-pétrissages... fermentations... cuisson) et on ne s'occupe de rien.
> Le matériel a l'air d'être costaud et tous les accessoires sont prévus : verre doseur pour l'eau, dosettes pour la levure et le sel... Ce qui est bien aussi, c'est le couvercle orné d'une fenêtre depuis laquelle on peut suivre l'évolution de "la bête". :love:
> Bref, on ne s'occupe de rien et en fin de compte, on a un superbe pain, sans aucun effort ! :rateau:



Ouai mais ça fait un pain un peu "brioché" non ? Style pain des Chti ou des Belges quoi ?


----------



## toys (10 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je t'invite toys
> 
> Trop mangé...


s'est gentil mais en fait je me suis fait un sawdiwichichi salade saucisson camenbert (sans pain)


et j'ai retrouvé un brin de tabac sec sa vas le faire.



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dory.


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir attendre un peu encore
> 
> Au programme de ce soir : finir les restes de hier soir et ce midi... Mais il ne reste plus que des desserts, donc ça sera : Crème double et meringue suivie de Tarte Tatin
> 
> Demain : régime :mouais:


yop... désolé pour la faute dans le pseudo!!! :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 
c'est inexcusable, je sais... mais j'étais fatigué! => :sleep: 

Merci de ne pas m'avoir oublié   j'attends avec impatience (c'est mon amie "Impatience"...)


----------



## Craquounette (10 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> yop... désolé pour la faute dans le pseudo!!! :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:



ça ira pour cette fois  

Ce soir : ça sera : fromages et pomme-de-terre, et un petit verre de rouge 
Peut-être des fraises et de la crème en dessert... A voir...


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Ben y'a plus de zourite donc ce sera : *Pavé de saumon* en papillote avec quoi, je sais pas !

Dessert, ben glace citron avec des éclats de meringue.

Ptêt un pisse-mémé après&#8230;


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

Pizza faite par mes soins


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Ben c'est pareil pour moi, sauf la glace. Faut pas déconner&#8230;


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pareil pour moi, sauf la glace. Faut pas déconner



Non mais moi je fais ma propre pâte


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Ben moi MON saumon, je le pêche à AUCHAN !


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2006)

la ? je sais pas, mais ça sens la mer ... ou j'ai mis ces petite saucisses  ?


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Nature ou avec une pointe de curry ?


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

pâtes fraiches, petits lardons (avec crême fraiche, tiens, comme les pâtes ), salade verte feta et olives noires, rosé (Haut Gleon) pour fêter le retour de l'hiver:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

CANELLONI ! :love: 
merci maman...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

Pareil aussi, repas type hivers, un gros plat de lentilles...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Nature ou avec une pointe de curry ?



Moi le curry je l'ai mis dans le rougail saucisses que j'ai fait samedi   avec riz et haricots rouges cuits depuis le matin (slurpffffff) !!


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Avril 2006)

> avec riz et haricots rouges cuits depuis le matin (slurpffffff) !



T'as la recette Momo, ça me donne le goût. Tu fais ça nature ou tu rajoutes de quoi?

---

Ce soir, poulet à la crème et tomate. Pâtes pas fraîches du tout - dommage, c'est si bon  - et courgettes gratinées.


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moi le curry je l'ai mis dans le rougail saucisses que j'ai fait samedi   avec riz et haricots rouges cuits depuis le matin (slurpffffff) !!



tain' y'a longtemps que j'en ai pas fait un... et que dire du cari ti' jacque 

bouh!


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ça nature



ah ben oui, je fais ca nature...

 

Y'a tous les créoles et les z'oreilles des forums qui vont poster leur recettes... pfft!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> T'as la recette Momo, ça me donne le goût. Tu fais ça nature ou tu rajoutes de quoi?
> 
> ---
> 
> Ce soir, poulet à la crème et tomate. Pâtes pas fraîches du tout - dommage, c'est si bon  - et courgettes gratinées.




J'achète les haricots secs, je les lave, je les couvre d'eau froide et je fais cuire dix minutes à la cocotte minute (pour que ça soit plus digeste).

Je les égoutte, je remets de l'eau froide (environ deux phalanges au-dessus), un peu de gros sel, du poivre, bouquet garni (ail, oignon, girofle, thym, laurier) et je fais cuire à l'autocuiseur 40 minutes.  Quand je commence tôt le matin, je fais cuire les 10 minutes à l'autocuiseur mais après je fais cuire normalement. Il faut surveiller de façon à ce qu'ils ne boivent pas trop l'eau rapidement, en cours de cuisson j'ajoute un peu de la sauce de la viande qui en général cuit à côté.

Si tu as de la sariette, tu peux en mettre.

Voili voilou !!


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

> CarodeDakar, *pour les saucisses*, comme à St Jo'   

Pour 4 pers.

- Saucisses fumées, 800g - 1kg (enfin ca dépend du nombre de Dodo absorbées avant...)
- Poivre, sel pour corriger le goût si nécessaire.
- Un peu d'huile...
- Des oignons, j'ai pas pesé mais je dirais 200 gr
- Tomates, autant si pas fraîche une boite en morceaux fera l'affaire&#8230;
- Piments verts (selon le goût et le potentiel des invités...)

Bref, tout d'abord faut blanchir les saucisses en démarrant à l'eau froide en une ou deux fois.
Après on fait rissoler légèrement et on pique les saucisses (gaffe y'a l'huile qui saute !). On peut dégraisser si on prépare l'été&#8230; Ensuite, tu coupes les saucisses en petits morceaux (1 cm). Tu les mets de côté 5 minutes le temps de faire roussir les oignons finement émincés. Qd c'est ok, tu ajoutes les morceaux de saucisses puis le le piment et tu laisses suer. Incorpores alors la tomate mûre concassée (si en boite pas de souçi&#8230 et laisses cuire à couvert et à feu doux. Au final, les saucisses doivent être bien cuites et la sauce doit être courte et pas trop grasse.

Certains créoles et d'autres personnes ajoutent de l'ail, du thym, du curcuma, bon... faut faire des essais, heu... après on fait en fonction de son palais. Par la suite, tu feras tout à l'oeil !

Accompagnement : Ben des haricots comme le dit Momo et du riz parfumé (enfin moi je préfère&#8230. Rhum arrangé en entrée et/ou en sortie. Un Buzet fera bien l'affaire, genre Chateau de Gueyze, voire un chilien ou un vin d'Afrique du Sud.


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais ça sens la mer ...



de?


----------



## finevine (10 Avril 2006)

Dinde en morceau avec de la crème fraiche curry et riz au miel et au curry lui aussi.

Yahourt sucre canelle


----------



## Melounette (10 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben il a donné la recette, remplace le bouillon par du pinard et les tranche par des plus grosses tranches


Ah bin je veux de la fondue vigneronne alors.\o/


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> tain' y'a longtemps que j'en ai pas fait un... et que dire du cari ti' jacque
> 
> bouh!




'Foiré va !!! C'est mon plat favori !!!!cari ti'jaque boucané !!!  Ya pas meilleur .....!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Avril 2006)

Le frigo était vide, la flemme de faire les courses, j'ai fait pâtes au fromage et basilic...


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> 'Foiré va !!! C'est mon plat favori !!!!cari ti'jaque boucané !!!  Ya pas meilleur .....!!!!!!!



Ben ouais, je sais, ca fait mal... :hosto:


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le frigo était vide, la flemme de faire les courses, j'ai fait pâtes au fromage et basilic...



tu l'a attendue *au moins*?
(ta femme)


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Avril 2006)

Momo, t'es t'un n'amour!!! :love: C'est sur le feu. Et ce sera dans sur mes papilles dans 30 minutes 

Taka, ce sera pour la semaine prochaine 

Allez, bon ap! (y' d'bonne heure par ici  )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Momo, t'es t'un n'amour!!! :love: C'est sur le feu. Et ce sera dans sur mes papilles dans 30 minutes
> 
> Taka, ce sera pour la semaine prochaine
> 
> Allez, bon ap! (y' d'bonne heure par ici  )



Bon app' Caro, régale toi bien !!!    En  revanche, à l'occasion, si tu as quelques recettes africaines sous le coude, je suis preneuse !!!  (avec des ingrédients qu'on peut trouver ici bien sur...);


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Avril 2006)

> si tu as quelques recettes africaines sous le coude, je suis preneuse !!! (avec des ingrédients qu'on peut trouver ici bien sur



Pour les ingrédients, ce serait difficile de savoir ce que tu trouves dans ton coin (Bretagne), j'y ai été 4 fois, mais pas assez pour connaître assez bien vos épiceries et vos marchés, mais je crois qu'ils sont assez bien fournis.

Sinon, je ne suis pas très très fan de la bouffe africaine - la vraie, celle de tous les jours, comme celle de mes voisins à Accra  - par contre, j'ai beaucoup apprécié les plats sénégalais, même en pleine brousse. Donc, je connais et mange quand c'est déjà préparé, mais moi-même, je ne fais que le riz au poisson ("Tieb ou dien", le plat typiquement sénégalais) et le poulet Yassa, qui sont assez connus.. 

Demandent beaucoup d'oignon (vraiment beaucoup), et donc, ça ne vous manque pas!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Pour les ingrédients, ce serait difficile de savoir ce que tu trouves dans ton coin (Bretagne), j'y ai été 4 fois, mais pas assez pour connaître assez bien vos épiceries et vos marchés, mais je crois qu'ils sont assez bien fournis.
> 
> Sinon, je ne suis pas très très fan de la bouffe africaine - la vraie, celle de tous les jours, comme celle de mes voisins à Accra  - par contre, j'ai beaucoup apprécié les plats sénégalais, même en pleine brousse. Donc, je connais et mange quand c'est déjà préparé, mais moi-même, je ne fais que le riz au poisson ("Tieb ou dien", le plat typiquement sénégalais) et le poulet Yassa, qui sont assez connus..
> 
> Demandent beaucoup d'oignon (vraiment beaucoup), et donc, ça ne vous manque pas!



Oui les marchés sont bien fournis ici et côté exotique, j'arrive à trouver assez souvent des christophines (ou chouchoux ou chayote -selon le lieu-), du gingembre, des patates douces, des citrons verts, des mangues, des piments oiseau et piments cabri. Par contre je ne vois pas de manioc  

A l'occasion je veux bien tenter de cuisiner le riz au poisson ou le poulet Yassa... Je suis certaine que ça ne doit pas être mauvais !!! 

Mais tu me passeras les recettes quand tu auras cinq minutes, il n'y a pas le feu au lac !!


----------



## ultrabody (11 Avril 2006)

-pates à la carbonara + 2 compotes pour dessert
-assortiments de petits cake au fruits pour grignoter....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2006)

En attendant la vraie recette de pâte à pizza italienne ce soir ce sera du gros : (retour de chariot)
haricots rouges à la bourguignonne


----------



## Dory (12 Avril 2006)

Ne pas oublier d'ouvrir les fenêtres..

Chili con carne...peut être...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Avril 2006)

hamburger maison avec pain de campagne, et une pomme


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)

Un poulet curry... hyper piquant! :rateau: :afraid: :hosto:


----------



## takamaka (12 Avril 2006)

Salade maison :

Mâche, Saint-Marcellin, olive, thon, maïs, filet d'huile d'olive et vinaigre balsamique&#8230;

Pain de campagne, verre de corbières et un peu de faiselle 

Voili, voilou...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Avril 2006)

Petite salade verte et oeufs mollets..... j'me réserve pour les menus du week end de Pâques qui risquent d'être copieux .....


----------



## BBh (12 Avril 2006)

Une pauvre tranche de jambon entre deux pain de mie, un peu de fromage(en forme triangulaire entouré d'un papier aluminium facile a enlever ),avalé en une minute chrono, un peu de bière pour faire passer et voila..


----------



## al02 (13 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Salade maison :
> 
> Mâche, Saint-Marcellin, olive, thon, maïs, filet d'huile d'olive et vinaigre balsamique
> 
> ...



Et peu de vaisselle ! 

_(la vaisselle, il n'y a pas lieu d'en faire un fromage ! )_


----------



## takamaka (13 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et peu de vaisselle !


Non, encore une faute ! :sleep: 

Allez tournée de Faisselle  en Rians&#8230;

Ah c'est nul&#8230;


----------



## al02 (13 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Non, encore une faute ! :sleep:
> 
> Allez tournée de Faisselle  en Rians
> 
> Ah c'est nul



Je voulais dire qu'après un tel repas, il reste peu de vaisselle à faire ( dans le *lévier* !! ) (sic)


----------



## takamaka (13 Avril 2006)

Pour sûr mais j'ai les verres de l'apéro... et un reliquat de midi


----------



## Fondug (13 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, chai pas, j'vais diner chez un pote, mais ce midi, j'vais craquer pour un macdo, comme une fois tous les 6 mois... hmmm, des ptits pains tout mous, un steak trop cuit avec sa sauce en plastique, barquette d'huile goût pomme de terre et ptêt en dessert, une glace chimique aux extraits (trés) lointains de caramel... hmmmmmm


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, chai pas, j'vais diner chez un pote, mais ce midi, j'vais craquer pour un macdo, comme une fois tous les 6 mois... hmmm, des ptits pains tout mous, un steak trop cuit avec sa sauce en plastique, barquette d'huile goût pomme de terre et ptêt en dessert, une glace chimique aux extraits (trés) lointains de caramel... hmmmmmm


Ben voilà.... pour résumer, une nourriture drôlement médiocre.... alors que si t'étais allé chez couik, t'aurais goûté au cauette burgaire !
(Il y a un monde entre les deux. )


----------



## EtVlan (13 Avril 2006)

Probablement du Poulet Tetrazzini... hummm

Un délice!

Le tout gratiné...


----------



## Fondug (13 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà.... pour résumer, une nourriture drôlement médiocre.... alors que si t'étais allé chez couik, t'aurais goûté au cauette burgaire !
> (Il y a un monde entre les deux. )


 
Depuis mon bureau, y'a surtout 100m d'écart... et j'étais à la bourre. Mais ouais, c'était bien dégueu, mais bon, c'est ça macdo, une fois tous les 6 mois, histoire de...


----------



## Lio70 (13 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Saint-Marcellin


:love:


----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2006)

Bon, je viens d'apprendre qu'on mange des crêpes aux épinards fabriquées par ma fille   (avec un oeuf de poule et tout) Vu que moi j'ai la flême de faire quoi que ce soit et copine pas mieux.... 
J'ajoute quand-même une 'tite salade hein


----------



## Galatée (13 Avril 2006)

Ce soir spaghettis bolo préparés avec amour par mon grand chef 

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
_(dites, vous pensez qu'il faut que je crie un peu moins ma joie partout sur les forums ?? :rose_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> _(dites, vous pensez qu'il faut que je crie un peu moins ma joie partout sur les forums ?? :rose_



Ouais!!! 
Un peu de décence, que diantre! Il y en a qui souffrent, sur ce forum!


----------



## Nexka (13 Avril 2006)

Là pour ce soir, j'ai mon ptit frère et mon fillieul à manger.. :love: Mais ça mange beaucoup les ados!!! :affraid: Alors je leur fait une TRUFFADE!!!  Avec des travers de porc caramélisés!! 

Puis sinon on a prit un petit apéro... :rose: Ils se sont partagés une bierre à deux les garçons... :rose: Mais chhhttt faut pas le dire, mon fillieul n'a que 13 ans :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!!!
> Un peu de décence, que diantre! Il y en a qui souffrent, sur ce forum!



et j'ajoute qu'il y en a qui n'aiment pas les spaghettis...


----------



## meskh (13 Avril 2006)

je pars au Qatar dimanche, dur, va faire chaud :mouais:

ce soir c'est pizza


----------



## MamaCass (13 Avril 2006)

Poisson -riz- sauce hollandaise.
avec du jus d'orange qui pique.


----------



## al02 (14 Avril 2006)

Ce midi, filets de hareng, pommes à l'huile. :love: 

Si ce n'était pas bon, cela se _saurait_ !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, je suis invité chez des amis : 
Fruits de mer :love::love:
Avec un petit Malvoisie (Vin blanc de loire terrible )


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Il me semble avoir vu trainer dans le frigo des gnocchis et un bout de talegio... Ca ira trés bien ensemble...


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

Ce soir plateau froid..


----------



## joubichou (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir plateau froid..


pauvre DORY,ben nous ce sera fondue Bourguignonne


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Plateau froid aussi, faut bien le faire venir, l'été... Et finir les denrées périssables avant départ en vacances...


----------



## Nobody (14 Avril 2006)

Ma femme vient de sonner: "Je prends du poisson, des épinards et des pâtes, ça va?"

Euh... 

Ben non.

Définitivement non.

 :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Avril 2006)

Une tranche de jambon et des haricots verts cuits à l'eau....
Ca est frugal !


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> _(dites, vous pensez qu'il faut que je crie un peu moins ma joie partout sur les forums ?? :rose_



Disons que ça fait fraîchement changement  Sympa en tout cas. Des spagettis à l'amour... 

---

Mais... chaque chose ayant son temps...

Ce soir, chummy est parti au casino  Vendredi Saint, pourquoi pas? 

J'ai donc sorti du congélo des petits homards d'ici, les ai bouillis pas plus de 12 minutes,  les ai ouverts avec un couteau bien aiguisé, et les ai déposés dans une jolie assiette. Puis, ai fait griller du beurre avec beauuuuucoup d'ail - l'ail est devenu croustillant - et un peu de sel gris des Guérandes.

Puis ai trempé mon pain baguette, et mes petits homards, dans cette délicieuse sauce. Tranquillement, devant un film français de TV5, et heureusement... bébé-fi-fille dormait déjà 

Tout ça, arrosé d'un tit blanc délicieux de Bordeaux, très froid.

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, chummy est parti au casino  Vendredi Saint, pourquoi pas?
> 
> J'ai donc sorti du congélo des petits homards d'ici, les ai bouillis pas plus de 12 minutes,  les ai ouverts avec un couteau bien aiguisé, et les ai déposés dans une jolie assiette. Puis, ai fait griller du beurre avec beauuuuucoup d'ail - l'ail est devenu croustillant - et un peu de sel gris des Guérandes.
> 
> ...




Raah lovely. Vbull, tu me ..... Des homards  tout simple.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2006)

Dîtes, le gratin dauphinois, avec ou sans fromage ? (pour accompagner un jambon à l'os)


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes, le gratin dauphinois, avec ou sans fromage ? (pour accompagner un jambon à l'os)




Avec en ce qui me concerne


----------



## takamaka (15 Avril 2006)

Sans !


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

ben moi ce sera galettes... miam ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

ce soir me suis régalée d'une 'tite choucroute avec des patates,
et d'la viande séchée des Grisons


----------



## al02 (15 Avril 2006)

J'ai essayé cette recette de veau aux champignons ces jours-ci. C'est délicieux ! :love:


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

pas de poulet rôti comme ce midi, 
du cabilleau ou des pastas maybe...
:sleep:


----------



## macarel (15 Avril 2006)

Pieds sous la table ce soir,: resto    
Quoi? chais pas, surprise:love:


----------



## joanes (15 Avril 2006)

Ce soir Pizza congelée, facile rapide et les petits adorent.

Par contre : en cuisson depuis une heure et pour une bonne heure et demi encore, préparation d'un bouillon de volaille en vue d'un rizoto aux truffes .

C'est ma monomanie du moment le rizoto, déjà quatre depuis deux semaines. J'espère que je ne vais pas en dégouter mon petit monde  

En prévision pour la fin de la semaine prochaine : riz noir à l'encre de sèche, façon catalane.


----------



## macarel (15 Avril 2006)

bon, le resto, un peu decevant : entrée: endive braisé avec du saumon, pas trop mal comme idée, dommage que la sauce contenait une quantité de sel assez important:mouais: :mouais:  , même presque inmangeable. Ensuite, magret de canard aux fruits rouge et des petits légumes. Légumes direct du congelo, micro-ondes et en avant, fruits rouges, d'un pot du commerce. Désert: craquants au chocolat (chais pas, mais Lidl ne doit pas être loin.:rose: :rose: 
Vin: pichet "vin du chef", bof.:mouais: :mouais: (n'empeche que ça me tourne la tête )
Note: trop élevé pour le service rendu  
Conclusion: première et dernière fois ce resto


----------



## Craquounette (15 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> En prévision pour la fin de la semaine prochaine : riz noir à l'encre de sèche, façon catalane.



Ca serait possible d'avoir une ch'tite recette ? 

Merci


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait possible d'avoir une ch'tite recette ?
> 
> Merci




En fait j'en ai trois. Je les mets en ligne demain...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

un gateau de semoule aux prunes :love:


----------



## mikoo (16 Avril 2006)

sauté de poulet/nouilles/salade.


----------



## Dory (16 Avril 2006)

Après l'agneau pascal...diète...


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2006)

un truc léger... passque àprès le cassoulet de ce midi..... :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Avril 2006)

Pour ce soir ça sera : rien... Sortie de table à 19h00... Blurp blurp... Et on rattaque demain  

Chose promise chose due... C'est Pâques donc voici la recette de la pate à pizza made in Italia... Je l'ai eue aujourd'hui donc je ne l'ai pas encore testée. Je vous la livre telle quelle m'a été donnée... Faites des essais et ensuite vos commentaires 

*Pasta par pizza*


1 cube de levure de bière
1 verre d'eau frizzante sortant du frigo
sel (le top c'est du gros sel)
500 gr de farine 00 (farine blanche)
3 cuillères d'huile d'olive

Mettre la farine dans une jarre, émietter le cube de levure, faire une fontaine et mettre l'eau frizzante (1 verre), l'huile...

Travailller un moment.

Ajouter le sel. Ne jamais mettre le sel en même temps que la levure de bière : ça empêche la pâte de bien monter...

Travailler à nouveau jusqu'à obtenir une belle pâte

Couvrir et laisser monter qques heures. L'idéal est de la faire dans la matinée pour le soir...

Ensuite l'étaler à la main et non pas avec un rouleau!

Les quantités sont aléatoires. Il faudra peut être rajouter de la farine ou de l'eau selon la consistance de la pâte...
La pâte peut être utilisée comme pâte à pizza, à focaccia (juste mettre un peu de romarin, d'huile d'olive etc...)

Voilà :love:


----------



## kanako (16 Avril 2006)

du riz !
froid.
j'ai la flemme de le réchauffer
mais en fait j'adore le riz froid le soir quand je rentre à 23h... ^^ en plus celui-là est bien épissé, un régale (si si !)



PS : Craquounette, "pasta *per* pizza" si c'est de l'italien ^^


----------



## UnAm (17 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce soir ça sera : rien... Sortie de table à 19h00... Blurp blurp... Et on rattaque demain
> 
> Chose promise chose due... C'est Pâques donc voici la recette de la pate à pizza made in Italia... Je l'ai eue aujourd'hui donc je ne l'ai pas encore testée. Je vous la livre telle quelle m'a été donnée... Faites des essais et ensuite vos commentaires
> 
> ...


 !!!!!!!
MER-CI :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

Hier: filet mignon en croute. J'ai entaillé le filet et appliqué une petite préparation à base d'endive, de compote d'oignon au pomme, de compote d'échalotte, persil, sel et poivre.
Surprenant mais très bon.

Aujourd'hui: une épaule d'agneau à la cocotte avec un petit riz blanc.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2006)

Ratatouille.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

hier soir, pintade aux marrons  aga


----------



## guytantakul (17 Avril 2006)

Pommes de terre sautées avec des tranches de poitrine fumée et des saucisses


----------



## iFan (17 Avril 2006)

Tagiatelles a la carbonara!!   :love:


----------



## mikoo (17 Avril 2006)

... des artichauts !
:bebe:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Avril 2006)

Des pizzas... !!!


----------



## palou (17 Avril 2006)

Un plateau de charcuterie et lentilles du Puy saucisses de Morteau, un kil de Gigondas un bout de roquefort Carles (rare) et au lit C'est Pâques faut pas exagèrer


----------



## Craquounette (17 Avril 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> PS : Craquounette, "pasta *per* pizza" si c'est de l'italien ^^



Oupssss faute de frappe  Merci pour la correction !

De plus je suppose que tout le monde aura compris que l'eau _frizzante_ c'est de l'eau minérale avec des bulles  Une journée à tchatcher en italien ça laisse des traces


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Avril 2006)

Une bonne choucroute.
Bon, elle ne sera pas aussi gargentuesque qu'a notre habitude mais on va s'regaler quand même, ouais!


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne choucroute.


une vraie k'as mijoté pendant des heures ?!.... :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une vraie k'as mijoté pendant des heures ?!.... :love:



Bah, oui, bien sur....
Faut qu'on se rencontre pour savoir à qui tu as affaire là... 

Non, je ne suis pas Maïté, tout de même...


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, oui, bien sur....
> Faut qu'on se rencontre pour savoir à qui tu as affaire là...
> 
> Non, je ne suis pas Maïté, tout de même...


no problemo !!
je suis un excellent convive !!  

:love:


----------



## toys (17 Avril 2006)

on fini les reste : ravioli poulet haricot blanc pizza fromage blanc avec confiture de cerise yaourte a la fraise et un thé vert!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

truite fumée oeuf dur patates a l'eau pousses de soja 
flan vanille


----------



## EtVlan (18 Avril 2006)

Assez simple...

De macaronis avec une sauce style salsa moyennement piquante, le tout, gratiné au four...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> avec une sauce style salsa


'tain vachement exotique ton truc !! :rateau:


----------



## al02 (18 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hier soir, pintade aux marrons  *aga*



AGA ?


----------



## Fondug (18 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, diner chez mémé et elle m'a promis un hachis parmentier. Et le hachis parmentier de mémé c'est... ben c'est énorme quoi !!


----------



## mikoo (18 Avril 2006)

... une pizza chèvre avec salade en accompagnement, 
yaourt aux amandes en dessert,
classique.


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2006)

Omelette basilic-jambon-roquefort :love::love:
Et une pomme "pink lady " en dessert, bien croquante, sortant du frigo


----------



## al02 (18 Avril 2006)

Recette au chocolat : marquise au beurre salé.

Essayez, c'est délicieux !


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

crepes aux pommes:love:


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2006)

Ce soir c'est resto chinois 

- Croquettes de crevettes avec la petite sauce qui pique
- Mini marmitte de noix de saint-jacques à l'impériale
- Riz cantonais

Là j'en peux plus !      :love: :love: 

Alors un café et l'addition même pas salée !!   

Très très bon !


----------



## kanako (18 Avril 2006)

Artichaux !! 
miam ^^
avec mayonnaise maison aux fines herbes...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Avril 2006)

Carpaccio de viande fumée (achetée samedi à Morteau) avec oeufs au plat et pain de campagne !!! Slurpffffffff!!!!


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

a midi Mc d... , et ce soir viande haricots verts pour dire que c'est équilibré et gateau au chocolat pour rattraper les haricots verts


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

pintade , restes ! avec tomate et pates


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2006)

je rentre de chez des amis.....
ai mangé des escalopes de dinde à l'orange avec des patates sautées et une sauce à la crème fraîche .......... :love:


miam !!


----------



## al02 (19 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Recette au chocolat : marquise au beurre salé.
> 
> Essayez, c'est délicieux !



A la demande générale, voici la recette :



> *Marquise au beurre salé
> 
> Pour 8 personnes
> Préparation : 35 mn
> ...



Bon appétit, bien sûr !


----------



## al02 (19 Avril 2006)

Recette transférée sur le forum "recette".


----------



## macarel (19 Avril 2006)

polenta, sauce tomata basilic, salade avec avocat, ognion, morceaux de conté, sauce avec de l'huile récupéré des tomates sèchées, desert: ananas en tranche "nature" :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2006)

un p'tit bourguignon !........ :love:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit bourguignon !........ :love:


et voilà l'extinction d'une région a cause de culture culinaire!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Avril 2006)

Salade deu riz jolie jolie.....jolie


----------



## guytantakul (20 Avril 2006)

Chou farci ! 
Je n'en ai jamais mangé, mais ça m'a intrigué dans la vitrine du traiteur, alors j'en ai pris un (2,50 euros). C'est un chou qui est farci, j'imagine avec de la farce genre chair à saucisse et herbes et une sauce orange macG qui le recouvre (pas encore goûté, mais on dirait de la bisque de homard, à l'il).
Voilà. J'en sais pas plus (si : 5 minutes au micro-ondes, m'a dit le traiteur, pour bien chauffer l'intérieur - mouais, ça risque d'exploser et de tout cradosser, moi je pense...)


----------



## y&b (20 Avril 2006)

Soupe de  lentilles et brandade tartinée sur du pain au céréales


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Chou farci !
> Je n'en ai jamais mangé, mais ça m'a intrigué dans la vitrine du traiteur, alors j'en ai pris un (2,50 euros). C'est un chou qui est farci, j'imagine avec de la farce genre chair à saucisse et herbes et une sauce orange macG qui le recouvre (pas encore goûté, mais on dirait de la bisque de homard, à l'il).
> Voilà. J'en sais pas plus (si : 5 minutes au micro-ondes, m'a dit le traiteur, pour bien chauffer l'intérieur - mouais, ça risque d'exploser et de tout cradosser, moi je pense...)



Fais gaffe quand même, chez le traiteur c'est pas le goût du "fait maison" si tu veux, je demande la recette à ma brave femme de mère pour que tu puisses t'en préparer. Bien fait, c'est divin !!!


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2006)

Pas encore d'idée et mon frère m'a dit: "la bouffe c'est pour toi ce soir !!" .... dur dur moi qui suis une bille en cuisine ... :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore d'idée et mon frère m'a dit: "la bouffe c'est pour toi ce soir !!" .... dur dur moi qui suis une bille en cuisine ... :rateau:



Mais non, il suffit déjà de savoir ce que tu as sous la main comme ingrédients... ensuite tu innoves !!


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

Alors, ce soir: salade verte avec des coeurs d'artichaut, germes d'alphalpha, oignon, feta, olives noires sauce "pesto", morceau de pain.
Artichauts (bèn oui, c'est la saison  ) sauce "blanche" (yaourt, ciboulette, ail écrasé)
Morceau d fromage au choix
Rouge, l'inévitable Corbières (Cave Tuchan/Paziols), Fitou quoi:love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

riz colin!!!!comme les bonbons!!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

riz colin!!!!comme les bonbons!!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

riz colin!!!!comme les bonbons!!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

riz colin!!!!comme les bonbons!!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

riz colin!!!!comme les bonbons!!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

riz colin ... !!! commes les bonbons!:rateau:


----------



## y&b (21 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> riz colin ... !!! commes les bonbons!:rateau:


Spécialité culinaire helvétique, je présume ! :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Le vendredi soir, surtout apres une semaine de m**** comme celle-la, ce sera sushis et biere dans ma baignoire. De la Ebisu, qui n'en veut ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Spécialité culinaire helvétique, je présume ! :rateau:


Hé oh on cuisine très bien ici, français, italien, espagnol, etc....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hé oh on cuisine très bien ici, français, italien, espagnol, etc....





et allemand non ?????


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, c'est Blanquette de Veau :love::love::love:, préparé par ma belle mère


----------



## y&b (21 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Hé oh on cuisine très bien ici, français, italien, espagnol, etc....


Enfin une invitation, je commençais à désespérer ! 


			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> et allemand non ?????


 Ben c'est un peu comme les anglais, mais en plus gras ... :rateau:


----------



## Fondug (21 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, vu qu'il fait bon, j'vais m'faire un bon tartare avec quelques frites maison... Ca m'aidera à faire passer le gout du bureau... Pi ptet un bout d'maroilles pour finir, histoire de faire fuir le chat...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Avril 2006)

Filets de thon (aglio, olio, presemolo), pommes de terre grillées, salade...

En dessert fraises et crème double


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

... des oeufs donc.
:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ... des oeufs donc.
> :mouais:



A la coque ? Brouillés ? Au plat ? En salade ?


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> A la coque ? Brouillés ? Au plat ? En salade ?



mais nan je vais à une soirée "oeufs",
le problème c'est que je ne sais pas qu'elle est le principe,
ni la cuisson (si il y en a une) par dessus le marché!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

là, ça va être un apéro chez la voisine dont on s'est occupé du courrier pendant son absence.

Elle est d'un drôle...

Bon, courage olivier, sois fort, c'est qu'un moment à passer... Y aurait pu y avoir pire...: S...Y, encore que lui a au moins de l'humour:love:

Bref, tout ça pour dire que j'ai pas faim


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

Ce soir une bonne bouillabaisse maison avec du vacherin de Fribourg (  mais que c'est bon&#8230 en dessert&#8230;

Tout ça avec un bon riesling allemand de la vallée du Rhin&#8230;


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir une bonne bouillabaisse maison avec du vacherin de Fribourg (  mais que c'est bon) en dessert
> 
> Tout ça avec un bon riesling allemand de la vallée du Rhin



Pas très lyonnais ça :mouais:


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas très lyonnais ça :mouais:



C'est le printemps je deviens cosmopolite :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

pommes de terre et pintade impériale (c'est marqué sur la boite mais ça n'a rien de chinois! je pensais que tout ce qui était impérial etait chinois pourtant ... je suis déçu!!!):rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Avril 2006)

Une grosse choucroute (le chou acheté cru) mitonnée par mes tites mimines depuis tôt ce matin !!! ... accompagnée de charcuterie venant du Doubs.....  Un petit Riesling pour faire couler...

... dois-je détailler encore plus ???   


P.S. :

Citation:
Posté par Momo-du-56
Hé oh on cuisine très bien ici, français, italien, espagnol, etc....
Enfin une invitation, je commençais à désespérer ! 

_Ta timidité te perdra !!!!_



Citation:
Posté par Momo-du-56
et allemand non ?????
Ben c'est un peu comme les anglais, mais en plus gras ...  

_Pas d'accord, ou ça dépend des régions.. j'ai mangé des trucs délicieux en Allemagne._


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2006)

Moi aussi, je me rappelle encore de son prénom


----------



## HmJ (22 Avril 2006)

Ben ici il est 21:00, je suis pas resté faire la fête à Shibuya parce que j'ai récupéré le 18-200 pour mon Nikon :rateau: Alors j'ai des sushis, une bonne bouteille de Cabernet Sauvignon chilien, et puis ca devrait bien se passer


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2006)

Apéro réunionnais avec des amis ce soir:

Samoussas & bonbons piment (le tout maison bien sûr)

Rhums arrangés, punchs etc&#8230; :rateau:

PS: Ne surtout pas oublier le gramme d'aspirine avant d'aller au lit&#8230;


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Apéro réunionnais avec des amis ce soir:
> 
> Samoussas & bonbons piment (le tout maison bien sûr)
> 
> ...



Foiré' va !!!!!


----------



## Craquounette (22 Avril 2006)

Alors ce soir c'est Pizza con la pasta della zia 

Hehe la pâte monte depuis 11h00 et autant dire que je pense qu'il y en a assez pour faire des pizza et de la foccacia... 

Je vous tiens au courant pour savoir si c'est bon ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

2 endives en salade


----------



## duracel (22 Avril 2006)

Des hamurgers maison.
Le debut du yeah.....


----------



## Craquounette (22 Avril 2006)

Bon alors la pizza... Faut que je mette plus de sel dans la pâte la prochaine fois. Autrement elle était très bonne. Bon j'avoue ça ne vaut tjrs pas la pizza cuite au feu de bois. Mais c'est déjà pas mal comme pizza maison je trouve


----------



## macarel (22 Avril 2006)

Avocat vinigrette, Boules de viande (boeuf haché, curry, oignon, oeuf chapelure), broccoli agrémenté de pesto, yaourt, petit Fitou:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

coquillettes saumon


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Apéro réunionnais avec des amis ce soir:
> 
> Samoussas & bonbons piment (le tout maison bien sûr)
> 
> ...



Rectification: un gramme ne suffit pas


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2006)

Raviolis de Buitoni.......


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

2 endives en salade et 1 oeuf dure


----------



## macarel (23 Avril 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> 2 endives en salade et 1 oeuf dure


Il y a du progrès, avec un oeuf dur cette fois ci :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Spaghettoni alla matriciana ou entrecôte de cheval - beurre maison.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

Crêpes froment avec beurre salé :rateau: /râpé/oeuf/jambon ...slurpffffffff


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

Avec des frites marinées au sirop de dentier ?


----------



## Melounette (23 Avril 2006)

Rien...surtout rien.:sick: Ou si quelqu'un a une recette de grand mère pour que mon foie arrête de râler, ça serait cool. Ouais, j'ai abusé, mais mince, avant il savait me foutre la paix. Beuââaaah.


----------



## mikoo (23 Avril 2006)

"Des pateeuh, 
des pateeeuuh,
oui mais des ******* !"
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Rien...surtout rien.:sick: Ou si quelqu'un a une recette de grand mère pour que mon foie arrête de râler, ça serait cool. Ouais, j'ai abusé, mais mince, avant il savait me foutre la paix. Beuââaaah.


demain presse un citron au reveil et avale le jus ajeun et pas d'alcool cette semaine !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> demain presse un citron au reveil et avale le jus ajeun et pas d'alcool cette semaine !


Un &#339;uf cru, il n'y a que ça de vrai.


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

Ce soir :
Steak haché et coquillettes au beurre.
Sel-Poivre et un petit rouge...
Un régal !


----------



## macarel (24 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un uf cru, il n'y a que ça de vrai.


hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:affraid: :mouais:


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:affraid: :mouais:



T'as cassé ton oeuf?


----------



## macarel (24 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as cassé ton oeuf?


Non, mais rien que d'y penser:affraid:


----------



## MamaCass (24 Avril 2006)

En plus c'est plutôt à éviter en ce moment les oeufs crus, non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2006)

Apero Timeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## macarel (24 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, à la forte demande de fifille: Pizza:rose: :rose: 
Bon, pour faire passer ça, un p'ti rosé 'Haut Gleon"


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Apero Timeeeeeeeeeeeeee



hey Hey !
c'est Copyrighté ça ecrit comme ça.
Ta acheté la licence a Globalou?


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2006)

Bien sur que oui 








_Dis Global, tu veux bien, hein _​


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

Bon ba je vais mettre les steaks a griller...
je m'en lèche les babines d'avance....


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

Sausages.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

J'étais fin heureux : frigo plein, cave plus garnie qu'en bien des occasions, et voilà qu'il me fut impossible de trouver une alumette ou un briquet ! Direction le centre commercial à 5 minutes de la fermeture pour acheter des alumettes...


----------



## takamaka (24 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Apéro réunionnais avec des amis ce soir:
> 
> Samoussas & bonbons piment (le tout maison bien sûr)
> 
> ...



Ben j'engloutirais bien la même chose ce soir... mais je n'ai rien de tout ca sous le coude...


----------



## takamaka (24 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Rectification: un gramme ne suffit pas



Oui, je vois : zamal à la tête...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

canard coquillettes


----------



## Fondug (25 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, avant d'entamer une tite diète (depuis le temps que je le dis), j'vais m'faire un bon platal de frometons, histoire de dire adieu aux lipides en fanfare... Donc, seront surement conviés à la fête Marcelin, un pote normand de camembert, Julien Lepsalers et quelques fromages anciens de bourgogne. 

Doit rester un Aloxe corton pour faire passer tout ça !

A partir de demain, j'vais v'nir sur ce fil vous annoncer mes menus, j'pense que ça va bien vous faire rire. Snif !!


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> canard coquillettes



Ha!
Toi aussi t'as coquillétté?
 c'était bien hein 
Moi je kiffe les coquillettes.
:love:


----------



## Hurrican (25 Avril 2006)

Nouveau restau semi-gastro à Dole.
On essaye çà ce soir. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2006)

Houla ça m'intéresse ça c'est tout près


----------



## Hurrican (25 Avril 2006)

Tout près, tu raccourcis les kilomètres toi. 
A moins que tu sois dans le coin en ce moment ? 
Ecoute, s'il vaut le coup (en tout cas il paraît que c'est très bien), je te file l'adresse. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2006)

Ah ouais j'avais oublié Dole en france


----------



## Hurrican (25 Avril 2006)

Bah, Lausanne, c'est qu'à 1h30 de route en gros.


----------



## Fondug (25 Avril 2006)

Juste avant le platal de fromages de ce soir, y'a eu "quoi y'avait au déjeuner ce midi ?"

Ben pour fêter 6 semaines de taf bien hardos, on s'est fait une côte de boeuf de salers, pommes sautées suivie d'une tarte aux fraises délicieuse. Avé le morgon... 

Maintenant sieste 30 minutes pi j'crois bien que j'vais passer l'aprés-midi à flooder... Tiens, j'vais lancer un thread sur la sortie de l'iBook ou non, mieux, sur les bienfaits de bootcamp pour Microsoft... :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (25 Avril 2006)

...Pâtes fraiches sauce pesto avec asperges (et parmesan bien sur!)
:love:  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Avril 2006)

Quiche lorraine préparée par mes soins !!! Miaaaaaaaammmmmmmm


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

Lorraine? Qui est-ce?



:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (25 Avril 2006)

Salade toute fraiche, fromages, pain... Moi j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

thon à l'huile, cornettes et grains de maïs, le tout en salade avec quelques c.s. de vinaigre + un trognon de pain rassit


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Lorraine? Qui est-ce?
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais:



Laure Reine !!


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, il y a(vait) du filet de carrelet roulé avec du persil (au milieu), c'est une recette que je vous recommande, c'est délicieux! 

C'est dommage, j'aurais dû prendre une photo!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

un flan vanille tout simple, j'adore boire le lait chaud avec le parfum vanille , je ne peux attendre que cela soit figé en flan sans y gouter :love: :bebe:


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2006)

Ce soir :
*Carpaccio de Boeuf*
:love: MIAM!:love: 
-------------
 ​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Avril 2006)

Trop de nouilles la veille.... Ce soir, salade de nouilles, poivrons, gruyère, surimi, tomate..... petit mélange quoi !


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Trop de nouilles la veille.... Ce soir, salade de nouilles, poivrons, gruyère, surimi, tomate..... petit mélange quoi !



A ouis t'es total pâtes toi en fait...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

Oui mais pas trop coquillettes   ... plutôt tagliatelles au thon......euuuh saumon.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pas trop coquillettes   ... plutôt tagliatelles au thon......euuuh saumon.




Merci Hobbes, je manquais d'idées pour ce soir, ce sera tagliatelles carbonara au saumon


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

De rien, tu me diras à quelle heure on passe à table....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> De rien, tu me diras à quelle heure on passe à table....



Passe donc vers 19h pour l'apéro puis nous passerons à table vers 20 h, puisque tu viens je ferai un petit feuilleté en entrée


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2006)

En entrée, salade composée (salade, riz, tomates, mais, thon, olives noires).
Ensuite, dos de cabillaud à l'huile d'olive, accompagné du complément de riz basmati et de rondelles de courgettes ajoutées en cours de cuisson dans l'huile d'olive du poisson.
Fromage.
Pain perdu.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Passe donc vers 19h pour l'apéro puis nous passerons à table vers 20 h, puisque tu viens je ferai un petit feuilleté en entrée


Bon ça risque de faire short niveau timing, 650 km allé 650 km retour.... Ou alors tu me prépares un tupperware..... ouais nan....
Tant pis, on va se consoler avec un poulet au curry maison.... 
(Dommage, me tentait bien le tit feuilleté  )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça risque de faire short niveau timing, 650 km allé 650 km retour.... Ou alors tu me prépares un tupperware..... ouais nan....
> Tant pis, on va se consoler avec un poulet au curry maison....
> (Dommage, me tentait bien le tit feuilleté  )



Alors là, la plus belle fille du monde  ne pouvant donner que ce qu'elle a...  j'ai bien des tupperware également... mais bon, c'est vrai que 650 km.. tu aurais du partir ce matin, il y a de quoi dormir à l'étage, et tu repartais à l'aube... pour être à l'heure au boulot      C'est vrai ..... qu'il est fort bon mon ch'tit feuilleté


----------



## Fondug (26 Avril 2006)

[Attention ! Misère Inside]

Bah ouais, le plateau d'fromage était délicieux (soupirs) et ce soir ça sera repas protéines :
- carpaccio d'boeuf avé juste un peu de vinaigre balsamique et quelques herbes (donc sans une seule goute de mon huile d'olive crêtoise que j'ai, ni même le moindre copal de parmesan, tsss)
- 2 oeufs durs (enfin si j'arrive à les avaler)
- fromage blanc 0% sans suc' en poud'

Youpi, demain j'ai le droit aux légumes !!!

 
:mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> [Attention ! Misère Inside]
> 
> Bah ouais, le plateau d'fromage était délicieux (soupirs) et ce soir ça sera repas protéines :
> - carpaccio d'boeuf avé juste un peu de vinaigre balsamique et quelques herbes (donc sans une seule goute de mon huile d'olive crêtoise que j'ai, ni même le moindre copal de parmesan, tsss)
> - 2 oeufs durs (enfin si j'arrive à les avaler)


Met un peu de mayo dessus, ça va passer tout seul ! 


			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Youpi, demain j'ai le droit aux légumes !!!
> 
> 
> :mouais:


Ah.... des frites ???


----------



## Fondug (26 Avril 2006)

Tu m'étonnes, quand j'repense à mon tartare frites maison de l'aut'jour... (soupirs)


----------



## Galatée (26 Avril 2006)

Nous ce soir c'est soirée cake... Un cake saumon-courgettes (c'est moi qui l'ai fait, incroyable ! ) et un cake ananas-rhum, avec un peu de salade pour faire plaisir à soeurette et à son copain végétarien !

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Ho mince!
Y'a pu rien dans le frigo !
La tuile....


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2006)

Spaghetti Carbonara miam miam:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ho mince!
> Y'a pu rien dans le frigo !
> La tuile....


Fait ton choix : 
Kebab, Pizza, Japonais, Chinois...


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Fait ton choix :
> Kebab, Pizza, Japonais, Chinois...



J'ai mieux :
Allo ma femme?
Oui tu peux passer au Monop en rentrant?

Ha Ha c'est pratique une femme hein?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

C'est sur, mais une femme peut t'envoyer paitre, alors que le monsieur du Kebab, jamais 

Mais une femme à d'autres avantages, ne l'oublions pas :rateau::casse:








_PS : Ceci est une blague, pas forcement drôle, mais une blague quand même_


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

Ce soir :
Osties.
Je vais à l'église...pffff
:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Passes au supermarché avant, pour faire le plein


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir :
> Osties.
> Je vais à l'église...pffff
> :mouais:



Tu auras l'estomac léger


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

Ce soir...
- Salade de tomates féta huile d'olive sans féta et sans huile d'olive
- Dos de cabillaud grillé et chou-fleur en gratin mais pas cuit en gratin mais à l'eau
- Profiterolles sans chou, sans glace et sans chocolat

Ouin !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Avril 2006)

A l'eau, c'est pas top le chou-fleur, ya encore trop de sels minéraux... moi je le cuirais à la vapeur pour qu'il n'ai vraiment aucun goût.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> A l'eau, c'est pas top le chou-fleur, ya encore trop de sels minéraux... moi je le cuirais à la vapeur pour qu'il n'ai vraiment aucun goût.



Enfin une chose est certaine, je n'irai pas demander à Fondug de m'inviter à déjeuner ou dîner


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Il a l'air sympa ton dessert 

Sinon, ce soir, c'est surprise, je suis invité chez des amis, et en général, ils cuisinent bien


----------



## Craquounette (27 Avril 2006)

Ce soir c'est salade avec plein de chenis dedans : cottage cheese, ,un 'tit fenouil, tomate, radis et une tite courgette...

Dessert : fraises... j'ai encore craqué en voyant les barquettes au magasin... :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une chose est certaine, je n'irai pas demander à Fondug de m'inviter à déjeuner ou dîner


 
Tu as tort, je cuisine trés bien. C'est juste que là, ben faut que j'me sépare de 10% d'mon corps...

Mais même au régime, on arrive à faire de trés trés bons petits plats. Avec un peu d'imagination (et d'espièglerie aussi, comme chez candy)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort, je cuisine trés bien. C'est juste que là, ben faut que j'me sépare de 10% d'mon corps...
> 
> Mais même au régime, on arrive à faire de trés trés bons petits plats. Avec un peu d'imagination (et d'espièglerie aussi, comme chez candy)




  Je n'ai jamais mis en doute tes qualités de cuisinier, c'est juste qu'actuellement c'est un peu léger léger :love:   Cela étant, c'est tout à fait vrai qu'on peut cuisiner très léger et fort bon, j'ai quelques bouquins à ce sujet.......   mais je ne pense guère à les ouvrir ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Avril 2006)

RISOTTO AU SAFRAN!!!

Tous à table! je me réjouis déjà!


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

Petit repas entre amis:


Salade tahitienne
Moussaka
Fromage blanc à la crème


----------



## Hurrican (27 Avril 2006)

N'ayant pu m'y rendre mardi, c'est donc ce soir que je vais tester le nouveau gastro du coin, "Les cinq sens".
La carte (jurassienne comme il se doit), me propose une poularde au vin jaune et aux morilles, un sandre au savagnin, un carré agneau roti au thym, etc... J'ai déjà faim ! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pu m'y rendre mardi, c'est donc ce soir que je vais tester le nouveau gastro du coin, "Les cinq sens".
> La carte (jurassienne comme il se doit), me propose une poularde au vin jaune et aux morilles, un sandre au savagnin, un carré agneau roti au thym, etc... J'ai déjà faim ! :love:




'Foiré va !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

... une boîte de thon pour deux, 
3/4 pour moi en salade avec maïs, p'tit pois, carottes, et pour mon chaton le reste du thon.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> ... une boîte de thon pour deux,
> 3/4 pour moi en salade avec maïs, p'tit pois, carottes, et pour mon chaton le reste du thon.



T'as invité un modo ce soir ??????


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> T'as invité un modo ce soir ??????



nan, c'est pas le chaton de ces lieux, mais ma minette adorée  :love: qui fait la difficile parckelle n'aime que le thon rose et c'est du thon blanc


----------



## mikoo (27 Avril 2006)

Crêperie.
:mouais: 
 
:sleep:


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

Ca mange des crèpes les loutres?


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca mange des crèpes les loutres?



uniquement sur le dos....  :mouais:   




j'ai compris ------------->[exit] ​


----------



## Molambozor (27 Avril 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pu m'y rendre mardi, c'est donc ce soir que je vais tester le nouveau gastro du coin, "Les cinq sens".



T'as essayé le Passe-Muraille?


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2006)

saucisson lyonnais + patates avec vinaigrette en entrée...
rognons de veau au vermouth + champignons et pâtes fraîches (tagliatelles).......
plateau de fromage....

:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> saucisson lyonnais + patates avec vinaigrette en entrée...
> rognons de veau au vermouth + champignons et pâtes fraîches (tagliatelles).......
> plateau de fromage....
> 
> :love:



Tu t'*********des pas mon cochon !!!   


P.S. :Les rognons de veau je les cuisine au Noilly Prat....... un délice !!!!



Et puis nous ce soir, nous sommes allés manger des moules/frites mais la façon de cuisiner n'est plus la même, il y a beaucoup trop d'herbes de provences et ça gâche... :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Avril 2006)

Alors, çà y est j'ai été "Aux Cinq sens". :love:
Un pur régal. Bon, la note n'est pas "légère", mais la cuisine est excellente, il n'y a pas d'autres mots. J'ai rarement manger aussi bien. 
Cà avait un gôut  de reviens-y.  
Au menu pour moi :
- Croustillant de morteau aux lentilles.
- Blinis de sandre et son embeurrée de poireau. Un pur régal. :love:
- Un plateau de fromage.
- Un Chateau-Chalon pour accompagner tout çà.

Rhhaaaa. :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors, çà y est j'ai été "Aux Cinq sens". :love:
> Un pur régal. Bon, la note n'est pas "légère", mais la cuisine est excellente, il n'y a pas d'autres mots. J'ai rarement manger aussi bien.
> Cà avait un gôut  de reviens-y.
> Au menu pour moi :
> ...



C'est très simple, j'te cause plus !!!!!!


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'*********des pas mon cochon !!!


_je répète_...... j'habite au dessus d'un bar-brasserie; donc quand on a la flemme de se faire à manger.......  
 


			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis nous ce soir, nous sommes allés manger des moules/frites mais la façon de cuisiner n'est plus la même, il y a beaucoup trop d'herbes de provences et ça gâche... :hein:


moi les moules/frites, peut-être pour demain; envie de faire un p'tit tour à la mer et manger sur le port de Dieppe (_c'est le point de la côte le plus proche de Rouen_).... :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

saumon et riz


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

brocolis et poisson panner mais des poissons avec des forme de poisson pas ceux avec des yeux dans les coins!. ils étaient quatre il se sont baladé un moment entre les arbre de brocolis et d'un seul coup une villaine bouche les a pris et les a mangé !tous plus un seul survivant.


----------



## Hurrican (28 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> C'est très simple, j'te cause plus !!!!!!


T'as raison, on parle pas la bouche pleine.


----------



## NED (28 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> brocolis et poisson panner mais des poissons avec des forme de poisson pas ceux avec des yeux dans les coins!. ils étaient quatre il se sont baladé un moment entre les arbre de brocolis et d'un seul coup une villaine bouche les a pris et les a mangé !tous plus un seul survivant.



La pêche miraculeuse revisitée façon TOYS !!


----------



## mikoo (28 Avril 2006)

Salade avocat/pignons/tomates/huile d'olive.
Glace Amarena.
:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2006)

Moi ce soir ça va être du poisson cuit au four avec des tomates fraîches, du basilic frais, de l'oignon, de l'ail, un bon assaisonnement, un fillet d'huile d'olive avec un petit jus de citron sur le tout. Accompagné de pommes de terres 

Bon appétit :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Y a pas un petit bouchon de vin blanc avec ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2006)

Bé non, ai pas pensé  

...mais y a toujours de la Mort Subite Framboise :love: et du rhum :love: et de la Kriek et...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Je disais pour le poisson je parlais pas de ta bouche de mmhhh


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je disais pour le poisson je parlais pas de ta bouche de mmhhh


Roh  et pis d'abord tu sais ce qu'elle te dit ma bouche... 

Non, je n'avais pas envie de l'arroser de vin blanc, mais tout simple avec du citron  et de l'huile et quelques herbes fraîches


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

je vais aller manger mes crabes achetés tout à l'heure...... 

miam, miam !! ..... :love:


----------



## mikoo (28 Avril 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ...mais y a toujours de la Mort Subite Framboise :love: (...) et de la Kriek et...



:love: :love: :love: 
 
:sleep:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Nous avons essayé ce soir un bar à bière très sympa avec de très nombreuses bières, un cadre sympa...  Nous y reviendrons.  

Par contre, à côté une pizzeria à  l'abord avenant.... mais le service très long et la nourriture quelconque....  Ne pas réitérer.  :hein:


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

Etant donner qu'on est demain (oui c'est paradoxal je l'avoue), ce soir c'est chinois en amoureux si tout se passe comme prévu 

@ Momo : c'était où ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> @ Momo : c'était où ?




Si tu connais Lorient et ses environs, en partant de Ploemeur c'est le grand bar à bières près du carrefour du Mourillon (celui où se trouve Leroy Merlin) ; l'établissement a vraiment un choix énorme, environ 300 à 400 marques différentes !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> brocolis et poisson panner mais des poissons avec des forme de poisson pas ceux avec des yeux dans les coins!. ils étaient quatre il se sont baladé un moment entre les arbre de brocolis et d'un seul coup une villaine bouche les a pris et les a mangé !tous plus un seul survivant.


toys!!!   :love: 
 



moi je veux du poulet!!! ( tiens, ça me rappelle, mam' pichet!!, elle avait epousé un commissaire entier qui a fini brulé et cul de jatte... elle avait epousé un policier entier , c'etait pas pour finir avec un demi-poulet grillé!!:rose: :rateau: )


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Bon, riez pas tout de suite 

J'ai jamais fais de ragout de por© de ma vie (toujours veau ou boeuf), on met quoi dedans ?  doit bien y avoir un/une expert/e de ça ici 

céleri ?
carottes ?
oignons.... non ça je mets avec des champis


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, riez pas tout de suite
> 
> J'ai jamais fais de ragout de por© de ma vie (toujours veau ou boeuf), on met quoi dedans ?  doit bien y avoir un/une expert/e de ça ici
> 
> ...



ça dépend quel style de ragoût tu veux faire... De toutes façons des oignons, tu en mettras, peu importe la recette utilisée, tu peux mettre des carottes en fines rondelles, par contre si tu mets du céleri, fais gaffe s'il y en a trop ça risque de couvrir le goût des autres ingrédients, tu en mets une petite branche dans la partie la plus claire.

Si tu veux te lancer dans un peu d'exotisme, je peux te donner la recette du porc à l'ananas pour ceux qui aiment le sucré/salé.

Voili voilou


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Pas d'ananas :affraid: sans rire si tu veux me détrousser y a qu'a t'approcher avec une rondelle d'ananas dans une main :affraid:

Arg pour le céleri, j'en ai un petit mais en pomme, pas en branche, c'est mal ?  je pensais qu'il y avait une recette classique qui arrache sa mère


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'ananas :affraid: sans rire si tu veux me détrousser y a qu'a t'approcher avec une rondelle d'ananas dans une main :affraid:
> 
> Arg pour le céleri, j'en ai un petit mais en pomme, pas en branche, c'est mal ?  je pensais qu'il y avait une recette classique qui arrache sa mère


Les recettes qui arrachent leur mère sont toujours celles laissées à l'inspiration du moment très cher :love:

J'improvise toujours avec ce que j'ai sous la main, en tenant compte de la force et des saveurs (acidité etc...) de mes ingrédients


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Ok j'y vais y mettre du paprika alors


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'ananas :affraid: sans rire si tu veux me détrousser y a qu'a t'approcher avec une rondelle d'ananas dans une main :affraid:
> 
> Arg pour le céleri, j'en ai un petit mais en pomme, pas en branche, c'est mal ?  je pensais qu'il y avait une recette classique qui arrache sa mère




Pour le céleri pomme, ça l'fait pas !  Maintenant faut savoir dans quel morceau est ton morceau (filet ou échine ou autre ?????) Oui c'est important car si c'est du filet ça risque de se déssécher trop vite.

Par contre si tu as un morceau un peu plus gras, tu fais revenir tes oignons, tu fais revenir ton morceau de porc (s'il n'est pas coupé tu le piques avec quelques gousses d'ail) et ensuite tu ajoutes tes carottes, un peu de pommes de terre petit calibre, des champignons, un peu de vin blanc, tu fais cuire à feu doux. Personnellement j'aime bien au début mettre un peu de curry ça donne bon goût et ça ne nuit pas. Sel poivre, un peu de muscade si tu as.

Si tu as un morceau dans le filet ou si c'est du filet mignon, tu feras revenir mais feu doux pour ne pas que ça sèche !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Il est coupé et c'est pas du filet, je peux quand même le piquer avec des aulx ? :love:

Pas bête les patates...


----------



## katelijn (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est coupé et c'est pas du filet, je peux quand même le piquer avec des aulx ? :love:
> 
> Pas bête les patates...



Tu peux mettre les gousses d'ail dans la cocotte sans les éplucher.:love: 
Tu enleves à la fin si t'aime pas l'ail caramelisée.
Dans un ragout les patates sont indispensables, tu les coupes en quatre. 
Et là, c'est du classique, l'époque de Balzac ou Zola.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

Donc maintenant tu nous donnes ton adresse et on arrive !!!!     

Pour une prochaine fois, sache que les pommes (fruits) accompagnent fort bien le porc, si tu fais un rôti de porc au four, tu mes des pommes coupées en deux autour de ton rôti et tu verras c'est succulent !!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Ben c'est pas pour ce soir, y a déjà des asperges et du jambon de parme sur la piste de danse là


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas pour ce soir, y a déjà des asperges et du jambon de parme sur la piste de danse là



Pas grave, tu nous diras si tu as bien réussi ton ragoût !! ... à suivre....


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2006)

une p'tite raclette !.....  
_miam....._

:love:


----------



## mikoo (29 Avril 2006)

Sandwich thon/piments doux, 
avant d'aller au ciné.


----------



## Giam_ (29 Avril 2006)

Un carpaccio de bresaola, des pommes dauphines et un pti vin du Pays d'Oc 2002 juste assez vieux :love: (ça me change du Bordeaux  ) et un pti sorbet mangue-coco pour la digestion


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

depuis que je lis hurricane j'aime plus le bordeaux


----------



## Giam_ (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> depuis que je lis hurricane j'aime plus le bordeaux



_J'aime les jolies filles, l'Amiga, le Mac, la bonne bouffe,* les grands vins*, et m'éclater. 
J'aime pas GW Bush, M. Schumacher, les intégristes de tous poils, et les cons en général._


Ah oui les grands vins ! j'ai hier acquis un Margaux 2000 chez ce même caviste du 5e... pour offrir :sick:
 bel objet que je n'ai pas eu longtemps entre les mains :rateau:

sinon les filles aussi, mais jamais pendant les repas


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

moi j'aime le bourgogne


----------



## Giam_ (29 Avril 2006)

mais il est chiant celui-là !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Avril 2006)

Plateau de charcuterie et un reste de riz cantonnais...


----------



## Giam_ (29 Avril 2006)

Si tu as des bons plans, je suis preneur ! je suis totalement ignare de cette région ( pour ce qui est des vins comme du reste):rose:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

demande à hurri c'est une bête !


----------



## SveDec (30 Avril 2006)

Des patates crues j'ai eu ce soir


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

:mouais: explique


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Des patates crues j'ai eu ce soir



elle est partie avec le gaz?  :rose:


----------



## katelijn (30 Avril 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Des patates crues j'ai eu ce soir



A vue d'oeil ça t'as rendu heureux?


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Avril 2006)

soufflé de homard


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

A midi, je vais faire une pintade farcie., Je vais voir ce qu'il y a dans le frigo pour la farce.... Avec un petit brouilly pour soutenir le tout.
Riz pilaff ou gratin dauphinois? 

Je verrai


NB: pour le ragout: les patates dans le fond, un peu de petit salé en dés, et quelques petits oignons. Pour parfumer: en tout début de cuisson (quand on fait suer les légumes) mettre un peu de compote d'oignons au pomme, ne pas laisser caraméliser en mouillant le fond...


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> riz colin!!!!comme les bonbons!!:rateau:


  On dit jamais deux sans trois,  ben je crois que c'est vrai  et ça me rassure car ça
n'arrive pas qu'a moi... :love:
Je mangerais bien du riz colin, sinon ce soir café complet...


----------



## Giam_ (30 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> moi, je trouve que le printemps, c'est plus ça ce week-end
> Enfin, pas là où j'habite en tout cas, j'espère que c'est mieux pour les autres&#8230;




non...  alors cela sera des crêpes ce soir.












(avec de la chantilly :love:, quand même  )


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

Ce soir léger : bières.


----------



## Giam_ (30 Avril 2006)

crêpes à la bière ?  ...ou crêpes légères


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Mes ongles ?


----------



## Giam_ (30 Avril 2006)

ah non....bière(s) tout court


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> crêpes à la bière ?  ...ou crêpes légères


  Je crois que SM ce sera bière seulement...  Moi par contre je mangerais bien 
une ou deux crêpes... Merci !!!


----------



## Giam_ (30 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que SM ce sera bière seulement...  Moi par contre je mangerais bien
> une ou deux crêpes... Merci !!!



Allez, tout le monde à Paris !


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Allez, tout le monde à Paris !


Ok! Moi je viens pour des crêpes, j'arrive je sais pas quand
mais je suis partante. Alors à bientôt !!!     :love:


----------



## Giam_ (30 Avril 2006)

J'vais peut-être faire des gauffres finalement... encore que


----------



## MamaCass (30 Avril 2006)

Ce soir c'est poulet rôti, pommes de terres en rondelles, brocolis et une petite touche de crème fraîche !
et une pomme bien sûr !

Bon appétit


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Mes ongles ?



Bon ba finalement ça sera pizza (super sain comme programme) ^^


----------



## macarel (30 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Bon ba finalement ça sera pizza (super sain comme programme) ^^



Simple ce soir: velouté d'aspèrege (asperges fraiches ), ananas avec de la chantilly, petit côte de Roussillon:love:


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

En dessert c'était une tartelette aux framboises (meilleures que le gâteau en soit).


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir léger : bières.


pareil


----------



## Craquounette (1 Mai 2006)

Soupe de brocolis, sans oublier le pain et les fromages


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

des gauffres! j'hesitais crepes ou gauffres mais ce sera gauffres avec un peu de compote de framboise


----------



## Molambozor (1 Mai 2006)

Navarin d'agneau avec de la coriandre pis cornes de gazelles, avec un _Moussaillon_ du Domaine des Griottes pour l'apéro et un gamay de chez Cousin pour le jeune mouton.
Je retourne éplucher les échalotes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Boeuf Bourguignon, ce soir.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mai 2006)

Omelette avec des restes de poulet et salade de concombres....


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> des gauffres! j'hesitais crepes ou gauffres mais ce sera gauffres avec un peu de compote de framboise


 
Gauffres ou crêpes je crois que c'est trop tard!!! Peut-être une autre fois.
Giam_ a tout mangé hier soir  Ou bien on va tous chez joel...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

pour moi sera une soupe a l'italienne , faite par mamancherie :love: :love: :love: 

et puis on va finir la charcuterie ammené par mamancherie et
surtout .......gouter (voir plus, meme plus) la saucisse et le salami :love: :love: :love: 







ps: bas les pattes sm et le sage


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

Faut avouer qu'en italie la charcuterie c'est autre chose, ne serait niveau coupe 

Bon ben je me rabat sur mon ragout de por© que j'ai mitonné hier soir


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Mai 2006)

salade de tomates, avec un petit peu de St nectaire...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

Vire les tomates !


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Gauffres ou crêpes je crois que c'est trop tard!!! Peut-être une autre fois.
> Giam_ a tout mangé hier soir  Ou bien on va tous chez joel...





Ben même pas en fait... la miss n'avais pas un gros appétit  

Ce soir c'est ! ... jambon-nouilles


----------



## NED (1 Mai 2006)

Melon au jambon de parme...
Miam !!!


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Melon au jambon de parme...
> Miam !!!



Tu mets du Porto dedans ? :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut avouer qu'en italie la charcuterie c'est autre chose, ne serait niveau coupe
> 
> Bon ben je me rabat sur mon ragout de por© que j'ai mitonné hier soir




Bon alors SM, tu nous dis comment il est ton ragoût ???


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

burp impecc


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Dîner avec la belle famille je sais plus trop ce que j'ai manger  belle journée


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Bières légères à la mode ...

Burp ...

La suite au prochain pack ...


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mai 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben même pas en fait... la miss n'avais pas un gros appétit
> 
> Ce soir c'est ! ... jambon-nouilles


 
Et ben pour ce soir c'est un peu tard, j'ai déjà grignoté, on verras
demain. Bonne fin de soirée et le bonjour de mamy


----------



## darthfloflo (1 Mai 2006)

Pas encore mangé... Quiche lorraine en vue ( comme c'est original... )


----------



## y&b (1 Mai 2006)

Ici, grignotage :

jambon de Serrano et pain aux figues, soupe de légumes et part de pizza froide de la veille 

Ça l'a bien fait


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2006)

heu pattes et lardon et sauce tomate et fromage  rien de bien grandiose mais avec des ami(e)s s'est toujours  un bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> heu pattes et lardon et sauce tomate et fromage  rien de bien grandiose mais avec des ami(e)s s'est toujours  un bonheur.



Tiens moi aussi j'en mange souvent.


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mai 2006)

Ce soir, c'est soirée salade(s)! Fait beau et chaud, j'ai envie de quelque chose d'estival!


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Mai 2006)

rien!
je reviens à peine de Barça et j'ai pris au moins cinq kg, seulement avec du "pata negra", je ne parle même pas des dérapages d'aubergines ou d'artichauds, le tout frit, parce qu'il faut pas déconner non plus, et des petits pains avec du saumon sur de la craime fraiche caillée et arrosés de miel de truffes et de copeaux de cette dernière... (spécial dédicace à Rezba avec qui nous les avons découverts )
bref, j'arrète de manger le oisr pendant au moins deux ans  quoique


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mai 2006)

Ce soir si j'ai le courage de faire la pâte ça sera :empanada au thon avec salade de fenouil... Valà...

Y a plus qu'à se motiver...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> rien!
> je reviens à peine de Barça et j'ai pris au moins cinq kg, seulement avec du "pata negra", je ne parle même pas des dérapages d'aubergines ou d'artichauds, le tout frit, parce qu'il faut pas déconner non plus, et des petits pains avec du saumon sur de la craime fraiche caillée et arrosés de miel de truffes et de copeaux de cette dernière... (spécial dédicace à Rezba avec qui nous les avons découverts )
> bref, j'arrète de manger le oisr pendant au moins deux ans  quoique




Suis dans le même cas que toi, ce soir ce sera eau d'évian avec un fruit... et demain même programme :rose:


----------



## macarel (2 Mai 2006)

Ce soir, les derniers poireaux du jardin, de pommes de terre bouillies avec des petits lardons, yaourt, petit corbières "Le Grand Crès" de Ferrals (pas vraiment petit je dirais)


----------



## zigouiman (2 Mai 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Raviolis de Buitoni.......



Beuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh 

un petit Pessac-Leognan sur un canard braisé aux courgettes et marinade de poivrons confits ?

et demain-midi 2 &#339;ufs sur le plat au bacon avec ses petites pommes de terres sautées à l'estragon et échalotes, le tout servi sur une bonne salade de mâche (quand même !)


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Pommes de terre a la vapeur avec des saucisses knacki


----------



## darthfloflo (2 Mai 2006)

Frites - carpaccio basilic... ouh la la ... j'ai faim !!!


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mai 2006)

Et ben moi ce soir j'ai pas une grande faim, je
vais me faire un café avec du pain et du salami!   
Bon appétit tout le monde


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mai 2006)

À l'épicerie, j'ai trouvé un fromage triple crème: le Saint-André, bien de chez-vous je crois :love: chose rare par les temps qui courent...

On a sorti une baguette de pain blanc, et on s'est ouvert un petit rosé très très froid  - toujours de par chez-vous... Sais pas ce que vous faites pour qu'on retrouve la France culinaire en Afrique  ...  

On déguste...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mai 2006)

Ce soir : deux artichauts à la cocotte-minute avec un bouillon plein d'épices.
Je compte les manger avec de la crême fraîche* en dipping

* avec un soupçon de vinaigre balsamique et des herbes fraîches (ciboulette, estragon, ce que j'ai en stock  )

Oulà ! Ca sonne (minuterie du four mise à contribution), j'y courre !


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2006)

patates et moules :rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (4 Mai 2006)

et bien moi  , après avoir sué dans le métro, une salade fraîche avec une tranchounette de truite fumé :love: par contre je n'ai pas de blanc en stock...









sinon Joel18ducher > patate en 1*1*la longueur trempés dans l'huile, c'est pas mal aussi


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2006)

Du rab !
----------------
 ​


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Salade avec steack de thon, miam


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mai 2006)

Omelette pommes de terre !


----------

